# Oggi è "quel" giorno?



## Rose1994 (4 Agosto 2019)

*Oggi è "quel" giorno?*

Ma secondo voi oggi come mi devo comportare io?
P. e lei si sono lasciati... Veramente lui si è fatto lasciare perché ormai era distante da lei, niente più baci né abbracci,lei dice niente più sesso, lui ha detto un paio di cose... E lei oggi mi ha detto che si sono lasciati. P mi ha detto ieri che mi ama e che vuole stare con me, e che se riusciva la mollava oggi. Lei oggi si è sfogata, io sono rimasta vaga e le ho detto che deve pensare a sé stessa ecc.. Dalle conversazioni lui ripeteva che non stava più bene con lei, che si cambia e si matura ecc, e lei quando lui restava vago alla domanda mi ami? Lo ha mollato, ha proprio scritto è meglio se la chiudiamo qui, tu in realtà non mi ami più ma non vuoi dirmelo perché pieno di sensi di colpa. 
Ma adesso io cosa devo fare? Aspetto che si faccia vivo lui, sicuramente si vedranno, se lui dà spazio a lei di riconciliazione con me ha chiuso per tutta la vita, altrimenti... Scenario due, ci mettiamo insieme. Io sto morendo dall'ansia, non so come comportarmi con lui, se cercarlo o no. 
Ps. Lei ha avvisato noi amici che non stanno più insieme.


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi oggi *come mi devo comportare io*?
> P. e lei si sono lasciati... Veramente lui si è fatto lasciare perché ormai era distante da lei, niente più baci né abbracci,lei dice niente più sesso, lui ha detto un paio di cose... E lei oggi mi ha detto che si sono lasciati. P mi ha detto ieri che mi ama e che vuole stare con me, e che se riusciva la mollava oggi. Lei oggi si è sfogata, io sono rimasta vaga e le ho detto che deve pensare a sé stessa ecc.. Dalle conversazioni lui ripeteva che non stava più bene con lei, che si cambia e si matura ecc, e lei quando lui restava vago alla domanda mi ami? Lo ha mollato, ha proprio scritto è meglio se la chiudiamo qui, tu in realtà non mi ami più ma non vuoi dirmelo perché pieno di sensi di colpa.
> Ma adesso io cosa devo fare? Aspetto che si faccia vivo lui, sicuramente si vedranno, se lui dà spazio a lei di riconciliazione con me ha chiuso per tutta la vita, altrimenti... Scenario due, ci mettiamo insieme. Io sto morendo dall'ansia, non so come comportarmi con lui, se cercarlo o no.
> Ps. Lei ha avvisato noi amici che non stanno più insieme.


Ma come mai chiedi come comportarti?

Pensi che esista un modo giusto per far andare le cose come tu vuoi che vadano? 

Ti svelo un segreto...il modo giusto non esiste. 

Il modo migliore di comportarsi è quello di cui si sanno sostenere le conseguenze a testa alta, senza cercare i colpevoli fuori. 
Sai, i soliti "lui è stronzo, lei è troia, etc etc" 

Cosa pensi di fare con lei?
Riuscirai ad essere chiara? 
Oppure troncherai ogni contatto? 
Oppure farai mentirai?


----------



## Rosarose (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi oggi come mi devo comportare io?
> P. e lei si sono lasciati... Veramente lui si è fatto lasciare perché ormai era distante da lei, niente più baci né abbracci,lei dice niente più sesso, lui ha detto un paio di cose... E lei oggi mi ha detto che si sono lasciati. P mi ha detto ieri che mi ama e che vuole stare con me, e che se riusciva la mollava oggi. Lei oggi si è sfogata, io sono rimasta vaga e le ho detto che deve pensare a sé stessa ecc.. Dalle conversazioni lui ripeteva che non stava più bene con lei, che si cambia e si matura ecc, e lei quando lui restava vago alla domanda mi ami? Lo ha mollato, ha proprio scritto è meglio se la chiudiamo qui, tu in realtà non mi ami più ma non vuoi dirmelo perché pieno di sensi di colpa.
> Ma adesso io cosa devo fare? Aspetto che si faccia vivo lui, sicuramente si vedranno, se lui dà spazio a lei di riconciliazione con me ha chiuso per tutta la vita, altrimenti... Scenario due, ci mettiamo insieme. Io sto morendo dall'ansia, non so come comportarmi con lui, se cercarlo o no.
> Ps. Lei ha avvisato noi amici che non stanno più insieme.


Bene!! 
Finalmente c'è chi racconta un'evoluzione, un cambiamento, un preludio di epilogo.
Io fossi in te aspetterei, rimani pazientemente ad aspettare le sue successive mosse e decisioni.
Per il comportamento che ha avuto, dovrà essere lui a farsi avanti..
Tu rifletti se è realmente lui quello che vuoi.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2019)

Tremo al pensiero di voi due insieme ufficialmente e ostinati a voler andare avanti.


----------



## Rose1994 (4 Agosto 2019)

Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
Io sono schifata. 
Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
Ho letto tante storie qui, ma uomini così schifosi, così falsi, così opportunisti, io non ho mai sentito storie così.
Comunque non sputtano niente perché ci vado di mezzo io, ma non voglio più vedere sto gruppo di amici che ho mai più.
Se manco ESSENDO LASCIATO ha avuto le palle di accollarsi la situazione e "liberarsene" qui io non ho più che cosa vedere di nuovo.
CIOÈ SI È FATTO LASCIARE e invece no, deve sempre emergere la merda che è e farfugliare minchiate!
È il peggiore uomo che io abbia amato e con cui abbia scopato in questi 25 anni della mia vita. Me lo ricorderò per sempre perché non incontrerò mai più uomini più falsi, egoisti, traditori come lui.
Cioè punto gli piace TRADIRE, infilarlo allegramente in ogni buco che vuole perché con lei può tradire, con me sa che ci vuole un uomo con le palle al quadrato e si deve stare buono, io non piango come fa lei quando lui gli diceva che era meglio lasciarsi, io ti mando direttamente a fanculo senza possibilità di ritorno. 
Sono scioccata, manco ho pianto perché non mi esce una lacrima, sono solo rimasta scioccata. Pensavo che volesse farsi lasciare, ma sto coglione vuole solo continuare a tradire a intervalli regolari.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
> Io sono schifata.
> Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
> Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
> ...


Meno male che hai capito.
Comunque c’è pure di peggio, purtroppo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
> Io sono schifata.
> Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
> Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
> ...


 Ma datti una calmata, che sei ridicola.


----------



## Rose1994 (4 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma datti una calmata, che sei ridicola.


Ma quale datti una calmata come scusa? E la ridicola sarei io per quale motivo? Il ridicolo che dice ti amo a destra e manca, me compreso, è lui


----------



## Marjanna (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
> Io sono schifata.
> Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
> Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
> ...


Ma che è successo tra le 16:47 e le 20:47 Rose? 47 morto che parla avrebbe detto mia nonna.
Nel girone di balle ancora sei certa lui dicesse a lei che era meglio lasciarsi?
Mi pare che hai appena scritto il contrario, e non ho capito di cosa si doveva pentire con lei (di non dirle ti amo?). Almeno tutti noi si era rimasti che lei non sapeva niente dei tradimenti. Di lacrime ne abbiamo lette a iosa, anche tue. Tu pensa se non la conoscevi, se non ti diceva quello che sai considerandoti sua amica. 

Alla domanda: _Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie?_ Rose tu ci hai creduto. E' per questo che stai così.


----------



## Rose1994 (4 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma che è successo tra le 16:47 e le 20:47 Rose? 47 morto che parla avrebbe detto mia nonna.
> Nel girone di balle ancora sei certa lui dicesse a lei che era meglio lasciarsi?
> Mi pare che hai appena scritto il contrario, e non ho capito di cosa si doveva pentire con lei (di non dirle ti amo?). Almeno tutti noi si era rimasti che lei non sapeva niente dei tradimenti. Di lacrime ne abbiamo lette a iosa, anche tue. Tu pensa se non la conoscevi, se non ti diceva quello che sai considerandoti sua amica.
> 
> Alla domanda: _Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie?_ Rose tu ci hai creduto. E' per questo che stai così.


Mari faccio un po' di chiarezza. 
Sono partita con il gruppo, sono stata male e bene a tratti, lui era deciso a lasciarla ed era freddo con lei oggettivamente. Torniamo dal viaggio ieri, mi scrive che mi ama, oltre ad avermelo detto più volte di presenza, e che non vede l'ora di chiudere la storia e stare con me. Ieri sera abbiamo una piccola discussione, e stamattina esausta gli dico che non voglio più passare altri giorni così in quel limbo. Avevano già delle liti loro due, lui in vacanza le aveva anche detto di chiudere ma lei piangeva (lui dice) e per tenerezza lasciava perdere. Stamattina mi dice che vuole lasciarla. Alle ore 11 lei mi scrive, si vuole sfogare, dice che P è strano, è freddo, non c'è più niente e mi manda i loro screen dei messaggi. Lui le dice che non sta più bene con lei, ma alla domanda di lei "mi ami?" resta vago e non risponde, lei si rompe le palle e gli scrive che è meglio chiuderla, ognuno la sua strada e stop. Io da lui non ricevo nulla, lascio fare. Attorno alle 16 lei scrive a noi amiche che P le ha detto di amarla, e a accusa anche chd  lei ha sbagliato a scrivere agli amici già da subito che si fossero lasciati.
Cosa è successo?bo
Io lo chiamo, mi stacca il telefono. Mi scrive attorno alle 21 dicendomi che ci sentiremo domani, io non rispondo ma invio soltanto lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui racconta che lui è tornato dicendo di amarla. P mi risponde con "A domani" 

Questo è quanto.


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
> Io sono schifata.
> Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
> Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
> ...


se mi dai il tuo indirizzo, ti manda un vasetto di vaselina con Posta1


----------



## Marjanna (4 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mari faccio un po' di chiarezza.
> Sono partita con il gruppo, sono stata male e bene a tratti, lui era deciso a lasciarla ed era freddo con lei oggettivamente. Torniamo dal viaggio ieri, mi scrive che mi ama, oltre ad avermelo detto più volte di presenza, e che non vede l'ora di chiudere la storia e stare con me. Ieri sera abbiamo una piccola discussione, e stamattina esausta gli dico che non voglio più passare altri giorni così in quel limbo. Avevano già delle liti loro due, lui in vacanza le aveva anche detto di chiudere ma lei piangeva (lui dice) e per tenerezza lasciava perdere. Stamattina mi dice che vuole lasciarla. Alle ore 11 lei mi scrive, si vuole sfogare, dice che P è strano, è freddo, non c'è più niente e mi manda i loro screen dei messaggi. Lui le dice che non sta più bene con lei, ma alla domanda di lei "mi ami?" resta vago e non risponde, lei si rompe le palle e gli scrive che è meglio chiuderla, ognuno la sua strada e stop. Io da lui non ricevo nulla, lascio fare. Attorno alle 16 lei scrive a noi amiche che P le ha detto di amarla, e a accusa anche chd  lei ha sbagliato a scrivere agli amici già da subito che si fossero lasciati.
> Cosa è successo?bo
> Io lo chiamo, mi stacca il telefono. Mi scrive attorno alle 21 dicendomi che ci sentiremo domani, io non rispondo ma invio soltanto lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui racconta che lui è tornato dicendo di amarla. P mi risponde con "A domani"
> ...


La famosa vacanza. Me n'ero scordata... era in Grecia giusto? Ti sei divertita almeno, ti sei goduta i paesaggi?

Da quanto racconti io vedo lui che va in crisi per una persona a cui comunque vuole bene, non vorrebbe farla star male. E' per questo che -forse- non risponde al suo "mi ami?". Anche se non volesse veramente più stare con lei non è che questo voglia dire "non me ne frega nulla di te, via cacchina sparisci", i sensi di colpa li prova se la lascia per te, e non perchè sente che il loro rapporto è giunto ad un punto.
Forse -sempre solo forse- scrive a te per cercare supporto e dall'altro lato trova te montata a mille che ha appena letto i messaggi mandati da lui a lei. Percui in questo momento ha due donne tirate a corda di violino da gestire e fa cazzate. 
Alla fine Rose, tradimento o meno, se lo ami fatti da parte, datti un tempo però, non a lui a te. Tipo aspetto un mese, te lo dici te. E stai serena con te stessa senza conflitti interiori. E non lo senti. Tu in questo mese devi spostarti, cambiare qualcosa, tra un mese tipo è settembre. Potrebbe coincidere con qualche cambiamento? Si può creare? Ti sposti perchè devi sostituire tutta sta mole di coinvolgimento interiore verso di lui altrove. 
Lui dall'altra parte deve agire senza sapere che tu ci sarai, deve farlo per se stesso. Potrebbe anche essere che passerà la vita a pensare la lascio ma povera non voglia soffra (qualora sia questo il pensiero reale), potrebbe essere che vederti nei giorni di vacanza gli ha fatto venire pensierini che non poteva portare a svolgimento avendo la sua ragazza attaccata h24, potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa... te ti sposti, poi chi c'è c'è.


----------



## Rose1994 (4 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La famosa vacanza. Me n'ero scordata... era in Grecia giusto? Ti sei divertita almeno, ti sei goduta i paesaggi?
> 
> Da quanto racconti io vedo lui che va in crisi per una persona a cui comunque vuole bene, non vorrebbe farla star male. E' per questo che -forse- non risponde al suo "mi ami?". Anche se non volesse veramente più stare con lei non è che questo voglia dire "non me ne frega nulla di te, via cacchina sparisci", i sensi di colpa li prova se la lascia per te, e non perchè sente che il loro rapporto è giunto ad un punto.
> Forse -sempre solo forse- scrive a te per cercare supporto e dall'altro lato trova te montata a mille che ha appena letto i messaggi mandati da lui a lei. Percui in questo momento ha due donne tirate a corda di violino da gestire e fa cazzate.
> ...


Io mi sposto, ed è sicuro. 
Mi starò sola. 
Lei è stata velocissima, dopo mezz'ora stava a scrivergli è meglio che la chiudiamo qui, in realtà ti sto solo alleggerendo dal senso di colpa che provi se mi lasciassi tu, ma io non voglio stare con una persona che non sa rispondermi se mi ama o no. 
Lei è stata random. 
Non so cosa sia successo da lì a poche ore, non so nulla, so solo che lei ha scritto a noi amiche dicendo "Paolo mi ha scritto che mi ama, che queste ore gli sono servite per riflettere, che non c'era bisogno di dirlo agli amici perché era una cosa tra me e lui" "io mi sento stordita"
Capisci?
Per questo sono morta dentro.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Non serve altri, altro. Non ti ho chiesto per proforma della Grecia. La Grecia poteva essere parte di quell'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
> Io sono schifata.
> Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
> Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
> ...


Ricordo male o scopavi il ragazzo della tua grande amica?

Che non fosse poi così bravo non ci voleva uno scienziato a capirlo eh

E anche te tutto sommato, essú..

Pensa se si sapesse in giro della vostra relazione.. i vostri amici ... Che direbbero?

A voler fare il "merdoso" della situazione , in questo contesto, come si suol dire, si rischia di "pestare la.merda"


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma quale datti una calmata come scusa? E la ridicola sarei io per quale motivo? Il ridicolo che dice ti amo a destra e manca, me compreso, è lui


Embè? Che bisogna amarne una sola? Sembrano le storie dell'asilo.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Mi dispiace che alcuni di voi la percepiscono come infantile e superficiale questa storia, perché in realtà io ci sto una merda, sto malissimo  non sto capendo cosa sia successo, non ho risposte, lui doveva farsi sentire stamattina e non lo ha ancora fatto, devo chiudere i rapporti con 5 persone per forza di cose e non so da dove iniziare. Non posso più frequentare le stesse persone perché lo vedrei sempre, già questo mi basta come sconto da pagare.
Avevo previsto qualcosa di completamente diverso, e invece va sempre più a merda di come si prevedeva


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Capisco che per alcuni di voi sia una storia di 3 coglioni che si fanno la guerra, e spesso rileggendomi è paradossale quello che sia successo. Ma è un anno che tra alti e bassi, mie frequentazioni, ecc rimango in contatto con lui, e le dinamiche sono sempre uguali... Per una volta, questo ultimo mese, dato che le cose tra loro si erano messe male e lui era x i suoi cazzi e finalmente era deciso a lasciarla, ho voluto credergli e in definitiva:
Ho passato una vacanza di merda, soldi buttati al cesso 
Ho distrutto il rapporto con le mie amiche 
Non so più chi sono io, cosa voglio 
Mi sveglio ogni mattina con l'ansia 
A lavoro non rendo 

L'idea di allontanarmi da una parte mi rasserena un casino, dall'altra mi fa sentire sola, in più non voglio vedere loro 2 manco sui social ma lei non sa nulla ed è mia amica e vorrà vedermi sicuro e io non so più che scuse inventare. 
Un anno a fingere, un anno a sorbirmi tutto questo schifo, tra l'altro ieri quando l'ho sostenuta per sta cosa con lui mi ha scritto che mi vuole un bene dell'anima anche se non lo da a vedere, io mi sento una merda... Non sa che sono stata a scoparmi il suo ragazzo per un anno, che fino a due settimane alla luce del giorno e quando lei era all'università io e lui giravamo in macchina soli, lei non sa niente... 
Se mi cantassi tutto forse sarebbe meglio.


----------



## patroclo (5 Agosto 2019)

beh..... incomincerei a dare un peso e un nome ai sentimenti, non mi riferisco a lui, qui parliamo di te e con te.
Vediamo di differenziare "l'amore" dall'attaccamento morboso/maniacale ( o chiamalo come vuoi), tira le conclusioni e poi fatti una vita


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Io lo amo, sono innamorata di lui, non è una dipendenza, c'è sempre stato un sentimento da parte mia che magari è nato prima del suo, sicuramente.
Sono stata senza vederlo un bel po', sono uscita con altre persone, ero anche presa da un ragazzo mesi fa... E sentivo dentro di me di avere chiuso con Paolo. 
Ma lui ogni volta che io facevo un passo indietro a lui ma avanti per me stessa tornava, mi diceva che mi teneva sempre in mente e che era innamorato di me e di aspettarlo. Mi diceva che si era comportato uno schifo nei miei confronti due mesi fa quando ha dormito da lei e a me non era venuto a dirlo e mi aveva mentito, che non meritava nemmeno un mio sguardo, e che per questo ora non voleva sbagliare più. La sua è una dipendenza? Non lo so 
Io parlo per me, le uniche volte in cui mi sono sentita davvero profondamente in pace sono state le volte in cui ero sola con lui, o in macchina a passeggiare 2 settimane fa che mi sembrava di vivere in un sogno, forse dall'inizio dell'anno quello è stato il giorno più bello che ho vissuto. Nemmeno abbiamo scopato, la sua solo presenza interamente per me mi faceva essere felice, che quasi le gambe nemmeno me le sentivo più. Io l'ho amato davvero, e quel giorno glielo detto, non quando me lo aveva detto lui 3 mesi fa, io mi sono presa I miei tempi, il mio grado di consapevolezza. 
Quando non ce lo avevo intorno impazzivo, poteva anche starsene lontano ma finché riuscivo a guardarlo e lui guardava me io capivo che c'era, non lo so che sensazione sia, comunque avvertivo che era per me e io per lui. 
Quando ho scritto qui descrivendolo mi rendo conto che la descrizione che ho fatto fosse troppo superficiale, lui è in realtà una persona insicura, senza coraggio, anche adesso non ha le palle di chiamarmi e dirmi come stanno le cose.
Giorni fa abbiamo avuto una discussione e lui mi ha detto "l'unica persona con cui non ho mai finto, e non sono stato falso, sei stata tu"
Boh.


----------



## Vera (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io lo amo, sono innamorata di lui, non è una dipendenza, c'è sempre stato un sentimento da parte mia che magari è nato prima del suo, sicuramente.
> Sono stata senza vederlo un bel po', sono uscita con altre persone, ero anche presa da un ragazzo mesi fa... E sentivo dentro di me di avere chiuso con Paolo.
> Ma lui ogni volta che io facevo un passo indietro a lui ma avanti per me stessa tornava, mi diceva che mi teneva sempre in mente e che era innamorato di me e di aspettarlo. Mi diceva che si era comportato uno schifo nei miei confronti due mesi fa quando ha dormito da lei e a me non era venuto a dirlo e mi aveva mentito, che non meritava nemmeno un mio sguardo, e che per questo ora non voleva sbagliare più. La sua è una dipendenza? Non lo so
> Io parlo per me, le uniche volte in cui mi sono sentita davvero profondamente in pace sono state le volte in cui ero sola con lui, o in macchina a passeggiare 2 settimane fa che mi sembrava di vivere in un sogno, forse dall'inizio dell'anno quello è stato il giorno più bello che ho vissuto. Nemmeno abbiamo scopato, la sua solo presenza interamente per me mi faceva essere felice, che quasi le gambe nemmeno me le sentivo più. Io l'ho amato davvero, e quel giorno glielo detto, non quando me lo aveva detto lui 3 mesi fa, io mi sono presa I miei tempi, il mio grado di consapevolezza.
> ...


Rose ti contraddici di continuo. La volta scorsa eri determinata ad andare comunque in vacanza con tutti loro, convinta che lui fosse un coglione. 
È bastato lui facesse "pio pio" e tu sei andata in brodo di giuggiole.
Abbiamo tutti capito che tipo è lui, compresa te. 
Non buttarla sul patetico, per favore. Non dire "lei è mia amica" o "devo allontanare i miei amici" perché davvero mi sale la carogna. 
Hai abbastanza testa da prendere una decisione... 
I casi sono due:
- la smetti di fare drammi e continui per la tua strada
- la smetti di fare drammi e te lo prendi così com'è, fidanzata o non fidanzata


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Rose ti contraddici di continuo. La volta scorsa eri determinata ad andare comunque in vacanza con tutti loro, convinta che lui fosse un coglione.
> È bastato lui facesse "pio pio" e tu sei andata in brodo di giuggiole.
> Abbiamo tutti capito che tipo è lui, compresa te.
> Non buttarla sul patetico, per favore. Non dire "lei è mia amica" o "devo allontanare i miei amici" perché davvero mi sale la carogna.
> ...


No no io ormai insieme non posso più vederli, mi sale la nausea psicosomatica dico davvero, quindi no  o sono l'esclusiva o niente. 
Opto per farmi la mia strada. 
Vera, ma i miei amici devo allontanarli per forza perché sarei costretta a vedere anche loro due, e di nuovo il circolo vizioso... Se mi faccio la mai strada, me la faccio con gente nuova.


----------



## Vera (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No no io ormai insieme non posso più vederli, mi sale la nausea psicosomatica dico davvero, quindi no  o sono l'esclusiva o niente.
> Opto per farmi la mia strada.
> Vera, ma i miei amici devo allontanarli per forza perché sarei costretta a vedere anche loro due, e di nuovo il circolo vizioso... Se mi faccio la mai strada, me la faccio con gente nuova.


Se vincessi il premio "esclusività" invece con gli amici e, soprattutto, la tua amica sarebbe tutto un carnevale di Rio?


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Capisco che per alcuni di voi sia una storia di 3 coglioni che si fanno la guerra, e spesso rileggendomi è paradossale quello che sia successo. Ma è un anno che tra alti e bassi, mie frequentazioni, ecc rimango in contatto con lui, e le dinamiche sono sempre uguali... Per una volta, questo ultimo mese, dato che le cose tra loro si erano messe male e lui era x i suoi cazzi e finalmente era deciso a lasciarla, ho voluto credergli e in definitiva:
> Ho passato una vacanza di merda, soldi buttati al cesso
> Ho distrutto il rapporto con le mie amiche
> Non so più chi sono io, cosa voglio
> ...


non è che sei tu testarda peggio di un reggimento di muli e non ascolti mai quello che ti si dice? che andare in vacanza assieme a lui avrebbe creato sconquassi era ampiamente prevedibile e previsto, ma tu non hai voluto prendere neanche in considerazione lì'ipotesi di cambiare strada.

ora che sei ad un passo dall'essere cacciata a pedate dal tuo gruppo di amici e che magari sarebbe anche il caso di cambiare città almeno per un periodo, accetti l'idea che tu questa situazione non l'hai mai saputa gestire e che sarebbe il caso che ti facessi non solo consigliare, ma anche guidare fuori da sto pantano?


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che sei tu testarda peggio di un reggimento di muli e non ascolti mai quello che ti si dice? che andare in vacanza assieme a lui avrebbe creato sconquassi era ampiamente prevedibile e previsto, ma tu non hai voluto prendere neanche in considerazione lì'ipotesi di cambiare strada.
> 
> ora che sei ad un passo dall'essere cacciata a pedate dal tuo gruppo di amici e che magari sarebbe anche il caso di cambiare città almeno per un periodo, accetti l'idea che tu questa situazione non l'hai mai saputa gestire e che sarebbe il caso che ti facessi non solo consigliare, ma anche guidare fuori da sto pantano?


Al peggio non c'è mai fine, ho ricevuto una chiamata della mamma di lei che mi ha detto di fare capire a sua figlia che P non la vuole più, che è una persona egoista e testarda, "dice di essere confuso ma in realtà non ha le palle per lasciare mia figlia"
Io scioccata, l'ho lasciata parlare e l'ho confortata. Che dovevo fare?
Lui è un essere orribile.


----------



## Lostris (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui è un essere orribile.


Perchè l’ha tradita o perché non riesce a mollarla per mettersi con te? 

Ma perché lo vuoi?
Non è che, anziché essere lui meglio di quel che sembra, sei tu ad essere peggiore di quel che credi?


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Al peggio non c'è mai fine, ho ricevuto una chiamata della mamma di lei che mi ha detto di fare capire a sua figlia che P non la vuole più, che è una persona egoista e testarda, "dice di essere confuso ma in realtà non ha le palle per lasciare mia figlia" Io scioccata, l'ho lasciata parlare e l'ho confortata. Che dovevo fare? Lui è un essere orribile.


  ad andare con lo zoppo....


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè l’ha tradita o perché non riesce a mollarla per mettersi con te?
> 
> Ma perché lo vuoi?
> Non è che, anziché essere lui meglio di quel che sembra, sei tu ad essere peggiore di quel che credi?


Perché la sta gestendo una merda questa storia, perché bastava prendere coraggio e attributi e dirle che non la amava più, e non dire sono confuso ecc..


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Perché la sta gestendo una merda questa storia, perché bastava prendere coraggio e attributi e dirle che non la amava più, e non dire sono confuso ecc..


Sei incazzata perché non la molla. È la sua storia e la gestisce come meglio crede. Non hai voce in capitolo su questo . 
Ti ricordo comunque che se quest’uomo di merda molla la ragazza tu ti precipiti da lui
Smette improvvisamente di essere un homo di merda perché scopre di amare te?
Sinceramente non so cosa faccia lui ma prima di mettersi con te al suo posto ci penserei bene. Perché lui non è sicuramente uno stinco di santo ne uno affidabile  ma tu sei un macigno


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Perché la sta gestendo una merda questa storia, perché bastava prendere coraggio e attributi e dirle che non la amava più, e non dire sono confuso ecc..


Mi ripeto.
Io tremo al pensiero che vi mettiate insieme.
Vedo già la tua vita come un film


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Al peggio non c'è mai fine, ho ricevuto una chiamata della mamma di lei che mi ha detto di fare capire a sua figlia che P non la vuole più, che è una persona egoista e testarda, "dice di essere confuso ma in realtà non ha le palle per lasciare mia figlia"
> Io scioccata, l'ho lasciata parlare e l'ho confortata. Che dovevo fare?
> Lui è un essere orribile.


Rose pensa a come è partita.
Ci avevi raccontato. Tu a lui "facevi sangue". Ha seguito un impulso e tu con lui. Ve lo siete vissuti insieme. E' piaciuto a tutti e due e questo vi ha portato a ripetere.

Il pantano è tutta la morale, tutta le gente intorno, ci manca solo ci si metta il prete del paesello.
Io non so se ad un certo punto tra voi vi sia stato qualcosa di talmente forte e sentito da ambo le parti da non farvi bastare più gli incontri extra. Da quanto hai detto era più un'esigenza tua, la sua era più di non perderti, non tanto di modificare tutto il resto. Ora sto pantano sta uccidendo tutto. Imho.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rose pensa a come è partita.
> Ci avevi raccontato. Tu a lui "facevi sangue". Ha seguito un impulso e tu con lui. Ve lo siete vissuti insieme. E' piaciuto a tutti e due e questo vi ha portato a ripetere.
> 
> Il pantano è tutta la morale, tutta le gente intorno, ci manca solo ci si metta il prete del paesello.
> Io non so se ad un certo punto tra voi vi sia stato qualcosa di talmente forte e sentito da ambo le parti da non farvi bastare più gli incontri extra. Da quanto hai detto era più un'esigenza tua, la sua era più di non perderti, non tanto di modificare tutto il resto. Ora sto pantano sta uccidendo tutto. Imho.


Ma ci vivono nel pantano.
Davvero lei dovrebbe andare via.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Io tremo al pensiero che vi mettiate insieme.
> Vedo già la tua vita come un film


una telenovela brasiliana, per meglio dire


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci vivono nel pantano.
> Davvero lei dovrebbe andare via.


Brunetta passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Se abita lì, lavora lì, dove vuoi che vada... un conto è andarsene da un posto per motivi lavorativi, perchè si vuole andare a vivere altrove, perchè piace l'idea di andare in X città, un conto è farlo per fuga senza una struttura.

Ormai la frittata è fatta. Lei si è comportata non da amica modello con la fidanzata di lui. Menti a Tizio, menti a Caio, menti a Sempronio. Amen, è successo. 
Lei se non ho capito male non vuole più continuare con questo iter, ma non sa come fare. Nessuno sa niente. Sa lei e sa P. Tutti gli altri no. Lei sta male dentro di se perchè si trova a dover portare avanti sta pantomima.
P. le dice che la ama e da lì si continua e continua. Neppure lui evidentemente sa come uscirne.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Se abita lì, lavora lì, dove vuoi che vada... un conto è andarsene da un posto per motivi lavorativi, perchè si vuole andare a vivere altrove, perchè piace l'idea di andare in X città, un conto è farlo per fuga senza una struttura.
> 
> Ormai la frittata è fatta. Lei si è comportata non da amica modello con la fidanzata di lui. Menti a Tizio, menti a Caio, menti a Sempronio. Amen, è successo.
> Lei se non ho capito male non vuole più continuare con questo iter, ma non sa come fare. Nessuno sa niente. Sa lei e sa P. Tutti gli altri no. Lei sta male dentro di se perchè si trova a dover portare avanti sta pantomima.
> P. le dice che la ama e da lì si continua e continua. Neppure lui evidentemente sa come uscirne.


prima o poi il bubbone scoppia e Rose potrebbe trovarsi costretta ad andarsene per non essere messa all'indice.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Se abita lì, lavora lì, dove vuoi che vada... un conto è andarsene da un posto per motivi lavorativi, perchè si vuole andare a vivere altrove, perchè piace l'idea di andare in X città, un conto è farlo per fuga senza una struttura.
> 
> Ormai la frittata è fatta. Lei si è comportata non da amica modello con la fidanzata di lui. Menti a Tizio, menti a Caio, menti a Sempronio. Amen, è successo.
> Lei se non ho capito male non vuole più continuare con questo iter, ma non sa come fare. Nessuno sa niente. Sa lei e sa P. Tutti gli altri no. Lei sta male dentro di se perchè si trova a dover portare avanti sta pantomima.
> P. le dice che la ama e da lì si continua e continua. Neppure lui evidentemente sa come uscirne.


Ho trovato qualcuno che mi capisce : tu.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima o poi il bubbone scoppia e Rose potrebbe trovarsi costretta ad andarsene per non essere messa all'indice.


Deve scoppiare per forza? L'unico che può farlo scoppiare è P, a meno che non lo faccia Rose.

Smette di vederlo e sentirlo. Lui fa quel che gli pare, se vuole sta con lei, se non vuole non ci sta. Nel momento che dovessero lasciarsi Rose continua a farsi i fatti suoi. Visto quanto esposto lui avrà la via Crucis di gente del paese che va a metterci il naso, percui quello sarà il momento in cui sarà più tenuto d'occhio.
Se volessero mettersi insieme non possono farlo subito, altrimenti qualcuno farà 1+1.
Passato il dovuto tempo ricominciano ad uscire in compagnia ed eventualmente si mettono insieme.

Non è che c'è da fare, c'è da non fare.
Il problema è che entrambi a questo punto, sia lei che P, han fatto tutto sto casino per l'altro e poi non possono neppure godere di stare insieme alla luce del sole. 
Non so [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] cosa preveda nella seguenti puntate, ma non escluderei il capitolo ex disperata e triste e lui che torna perchè si sente solo e vede Rose con il binocolo, nel frattempo Rose deve (?) continuare a fare l'amica confidente di lei, nella posizione in cui se sta ad aspettare P inevitabilmente non sarà una buona amica con lei.

Tanto pantano eh già...


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Se abita lì, lavora lì, dove vuoi che vada... un conto è andarsene da un posto per motivi lavorativi, perchè si vuole andare a vivere altrove, perchè piace l'idea di andare in X città, un conto è farlo per fuga senza una struttura.
> 
> Ormai la frittata è fatta. Lei si è comportata non da amica modello con la fidanzata di lui. Menti a Tizio, menti a Caio, menti a Sempronio. Amen, è successo.
> Lei se non ho capito male non vuole più continuare con questo iter, ma non sa come fare. Nessuno sa niente. Sa lei e sa P. Tutti gli altri no. Lei sta male dentro di se perchè si trova a dover portare avanti sta pantomima.
> P. le dice che la ama e da lì si continua e continua. Neppure lui evidentemente sa come uscirne.


 lui non vuole uscirne, proprio. A lui sta bene avere l'ufficiale e 
E l'altra. È diverso.
Purtroppo quando si saprà in giro, sarai le la circe che lo ha incantato. Lui ne uscirà pulito e pentito


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima o poi il bubbone scoppia e Rose potrebbe trovarsi costretta ad andarsene per non essere messa all'indice.


Sta zitto Perplesso, ti prego. Non scoppia niente perché lui non farebbe mai una cosa del genere e mettersi ancora di più nella merda, già la famiglia di lei lo odia, così lo odierebbero i suoi amici, io, i nostri amici, i miei genitori, la sua famiglia. Così no, non deve uscire niente del nostro anno di relazione. Che poi è stato lui a parlare di sentimenti con me cazzarola, lui ha aperto sto vaso, lui ha scelto per un mese e mezzo di essere freddo e distaccato con lei, lui ci è voluto sguazzare in questa situazione esattamente come me. Io pensavo che ieri la chiudessero, lui accettava di essere lasciato, fine. Poi si faceva vivo con me. Riflettendo a mente lucida (mi capita raramente a questo punto con Paolo) dovevo considerare il periodo turbolento della separazione e i tentativi, ma anche volendo se lui avesse detto non ti amo più quello sarebbe stato il passo definitivo. Ma non è capace, si accontenta dirle "son confuso". Complica e complica e complica le cose, è stato incapace di gestire la cosa, dovevo prevederlo. Dovevo anche prevedere che io ricevessi chiamate della famiglia di lei in cui mi chiedevano aiuto, dovevo prevedere che non sarei riuscita ad allontanarmi facilmente dalle mie amiche ma che avrei dovuto sorbirmi lo chock della sua ragazza.
Come cazzo ho fatto a non vedere il dopo? Boh.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ho trovato qualcuno che mi capisce : tu.


E' il momento Rose, ma hanno capito anche gli altri sai. Solo che personalmente non so che soluzione darti.


----------



## Lostris (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Se abita lì, lavora lì, dove vuoi che vada... un conto è andarsene da un posto per motivi lavorativi, perchè si vuole andare a vivere altrove, perchè piace l'idea di andare in X città, un conto è farlo per fuga senza una struttura.
> 
> Ormai la frittata è fatta. *Lei si è comportata non da amica modello con la fidanzata di lui.* Menti a Tizio, menti a Caio, menti a Sempronio. Amen, è successo.
> Lei se non ho capito male non vuole più continuare con questo iter, ma non sa come fare. Nessuno sa niente. Sa lei e sa P. Tutti gli altri no. Lei sta male dentro di se perchè si trova a dover portare avanti sta pantomima.
> P. le dice che la ama e da lì si continua e continua. Neppure lui evidentemente sa come uscirne.


Questo sì che è un eufemismo


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Deve scoppiare per forza? L'unico che può farlo scoppiare è P, a meno che non lo faccia Rose.
> 
> Smette di vederlo e sentirlo. Lui fa quel che gli pare, se vuole sta con lei, se non vuole non ci sta. Nel momento che dovessero lasciarsi Rose continua a farsi i fatti suoi. Visto quanto esposto lui avrà la via Crucis di gente del paese che va a metterci il naso, percui quello sarà il momento in cui sarà più tenuto d'occhio.
> Se volessero mettersi insieme non possono farlo subito, altrimenti qualcuno farà 1+1.
> ...


Voglio Marjanna nella mia vita


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sta zitto Perplesso, ti prego. Non scoppia niente perché lui non farebbe mai una cosa del genere e mettersi ancora di più nella merda, già la famiglia di lei lo odia, così lo odierebbero i suoi amici, io, i nostri amici, i miei genitori, la sua famiglia. Così no, non deve uscire niente del nostro anno di relazione. Che poi è stato lui a parlare di sentimenti con me cazzarola, lui ha aperto sto vaso, lui ha scelto per un mese e mezzo di essere freddo e distaccato con lei, lui ci è voluto sguazzare in questa situazione esattamente come me. Io pensavo che ieri la chiudessero, lui accettava di essere lasciato, fine. Poi si faceva vivo con me. Riflettendo a mente lucida (mi capita raramente a questo punto con Paolo) dovevo considerare il periodo turbolento della separazione e i tentativi, ma anche volendo se lui avesse detto non ti amo più quello sarebbe stato il passo definitivo. Ma non è capace, si accontenta dirle "son confuso". Complica e complica e complica le cose, è stato incapace di gestire la cosa, dovevo prevederlo. Dovevo anche prevedere che io ricevessi chiamate della famiglia di lei in cui mi chiedevano aiuto, dovevo prevedere che non sarei riuscita ad allontanarmi facilmente dalle mie amiche ma che avrei dovuto sorbirmi lo chock della sua ragazza.
> Come cazzo ho fatto a non vedere il dopo? Boh.


troppo autoassolutorio.   sei anche tu parte di questa telenovela.    devi assumerti la responsabilità del tuo non sapere/non voler dire di no


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui non vuole uscirne, proprio. A lui sta bene avere l'ufficiale e
> E l'altra. È diverso.
> Purtroppo quando si saprà in giro, sarai le la circe che lo ha incantato. Lui ne uscirà pulito e pentito


Probabile. La "mossa" che ha visto Rose, il suo allontamento dalla fidanzata, è sorto durante la vacanza in Grecia. Vacanza andata male per due "ti amo" sussurrati di nascosto. Ipotizzo lui veda Rose come single, e sa che in quanto tale potrebbe andare con altri ragazzi. Motivo percui ha bisogno di continue conferme sul fatto che lei è lì, che lo aspetta. Durante la vacanza essendo sempre con la fidanzata non ha potuto avere conferme da Rose, si è giocato l'unica carta che aveva, dirle ti amo. Ma ormai avrà capito che non può tirarla avanti ancora per molto.
Con la fidanzata tentenna perchè non ha una reale spinta sua personale, un motivo per lasciarla, il motivo è Rose.
In questo senso intendendevo che non sa come uscirne, perchè da averne due rischia di non averne più nessuna. E oltre gestire loro due, c'è tutta la gente del paese, i parenti...


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' il momento Rose, ma hanno capito anche gli altri sai. Solo che personalmente non so che soluzione darti.


È troppo palese che sto fuggendo, io me ne rendo conto... Mi scrivono "Rose sei viva?" e io tipo "si si sto lavorando" e invece sono sul divano a pensare a come fuggire in Messico nel caso scoppiasse la bomba.
Quando eravamo in vacanza mi sono ubriacata per la prima volta malamente, eravamo tutti in terrazzo, 20 minuti prima avevo discusso con Paolo dicendogli che era uno falso e non lo volevo sentire più, lui si è buttato sul letto e ha detto a tutti che non voleva uscire, siccome il giorno prima lo avevo scritto io  con la scusa che ero stanca, la situa stava diventando un po' palese. Bevo talmente tanto che mi dimentico chi sono, mia cugina  mi racconta la storia di una sua rottura e io inizio a piangere come una disperata, che mai avevo pianto così, mi butto sul letto inizio a dire di essere stanca, mi porta fuori dall appartamento, e poi non ricordo molto. Lei sa tutto e cercava di non farmi parlare, mi diceva "ti prego Rose non piangere più, e non stare con loro che puoi parlare" queste sono le uniche cose che ricordo. L'indomani silenzio imbarazzante generale, nessuna parola.
Litigavamo mentre aprivamo il frigo, mi ha baciato in un angolo della casa in cui non c'era nessuno (?).
Io non so se qualcuno sa, o se sospettano, so che non ce le siamo mai tenute.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabile. La "mossa" che ha visto Rose, il suo allontamento dalla fidanzata, è sorto durante la vacanza in Grecia. Vacanza andata male per due "ti amo" sussurrati di nascosto. Ipotizzo lui veda Rose come single, e sa che in quanto tale potrebbe andare con altri ragazzi. Motivo percui ha bisogno di continue conferme sul fatto che lei è lì, che lo aspetta. Durante la vacanza essendo sempre con la fidanzata non ha potuto avere conferme da Rose, si è giocato l'unica carta che aveva, dirle ti amo. Ma ormai avrà capito che non può tirarla avanti ancora per molto.
> Con la fidanzata tentenna perchè non ha una reale spinta sua personale, un motivo per lasciarla, il motivo è Rose.
> In questo senso intendendevo che non sa come uscirne, perchè da averne due rischia di non averne più nessuna. E oltre gestire loro due, c'è tutta la gente del paese, i parenti...


Concordo in assoluto. Però può stare tranquillo perché non deve gestirmi in quanto io mi sono rotta il cazzo e sto scomparendo dalla circolazione. 
Sulla reale spinta a lasciarla concordo, il motivo potrei essere io, almeno lui diceva che non ce la faceva più e voleva stare con me, e fare tante cose... Mi diceva di fare passare un po' di tempo prima, io ero d'accordo. Avevamo una idea condivisa... Non lo cosa esiste adesso
Diceva che con lei era triste, ha detto a lei che "si cambia, si matura, si cresce, io non sono più sereno con te, non c'è più feeling tra me e te" ho letto questo io


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questo sì che è un eufemismo


Vabè è un'amica di merda, o meglio non è proprio amica... mi sembra un punto già ampiamente appurato. Le è stato detto in tutte le salse.
E' lei che deve capirsi dentro di se.


----------



## Lostris (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vabè è un'amica di merda, o meglio non è proprio amica... mi sembra un punto già ampiamente appurato. Le è stato detto in tutte le salse.
> *E' lei che deve capirsi* dentro di se.


D’accordo.

E proprio dirsi le cose come sono senza edulcolorarle secondo me aiuta.
Tutte le volte.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> È troppo palese che sto fuggendo, io me ne rendo conto... Mi scrivono "Rose sei viva?" e io tipo "si si sto lavorando" e invece sono sul divano a pensare a come fuggire in Messico nel caso scoppiasse la bomba.
> Quando eravamo in vacanza mi sono ubriacata per la prima volta malamente, eravamo tutti in terrazzo, 20 minuti prima avevo discusso con Paolo dicendogli che era uno falso e non lo volevo sentire più, lui si è buttato sul letto e ha detto a tutti che non voleva uscire, siccome il giorno prima lo avevo scritto io  con la scusa che ero stanca, la situa stava diventando un po' palese. Bevo talmente tanto che mi dimentico chi sono, mia cugina  mi racconta la storia di una sua rottura e io inizio a piangere come una disperata, che mai avevo pianto così, mi butto sul letto inizio a dire di essere stanca, mi porta fuori dall appartamento, e poi non ricordo molto. Lei sa tutto e cercava di non farmi parlare, mi diceva "ti prego Rose non piangere più, e non stare con loro che puoi parlare" queste sono le uniche cose che ricordo. L'indomani silenzio imbarazzante generale, nessuna parola.
> Litigavamo mentre aprivamo il frigo, mi ha baciato in un angolo della casa in cui non c'era nessuno (?).
> Io non so se qualcuno sa, o se sospettano, so che non ce le siamo mai tenute.





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Concordo in assoluto. Però può stare tranquillo perché non deve gestirmi in quanto io mi sono rotta il cazzo e sto scomparendo dalla circolazione.
> Sulla reale spinta a lasciarla concordo, il motivo potrei essere io, almeno lui diceva che non ce la faceva più e voleva stare con me, e fare tante cose... Mi diceva di fare passare un po' di tempo prima, io ero d'accordo. Avevamo una idea condivisa... Non lo cosa esiste adesso
> Diceva che con lei era triste, ha detto a lei che "si cambia, si matura, si cresce, io non sono più sereno con te, non c'è più feeling tra me e te" ho letto questo io


lascia stare l'alcool, chè se tu per sbaglio hai la sbronza sincera, ti metti la corda al collo da sola.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> D’accordo.
> 
> E proprio dirsi le cose come sono senza edulcolorarle secondo me aiuta.
> Tutte le volte.


Ma io lo so benissimo che sono stata una persona falsa nell'ultimo anno, un'amica falsa, quando sua madre mi ha chiamato mi ha detto di aiutare lei a rendersi conto che lui non la vuole più, lì mi sono sentita ancora più merda... Io lo so come mi sono comportata. Il punto è che questo doveva essere un punto di svolta della situazione questo, e invece si sta più complicando ancora di più la situazione.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma io lo so benissimo che sono stata una persona falsa nell'ultimo anno, un'amica falsa, quando sua madre mi ha chiamato mi ha detto di aiutare lei a rendersi conto che lui non la vuole più, lì mi sono sentita ancora più merda... Io lo so come mi sono comportata. Il punto è che questo doveva essere un punto di svolta della situazione questo, e invece si sta più complicando ancora di più la situazione.


questo perchè tu secerni lisergico di tuo.   perchè chiunque fosse ancorato al reale, poteva dirti che il tuo punto di svokta sarebbe andato così.  e per ora ti sta dicendo bene, chè nessuno pare sospettare di te.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2019)

Post sbagliato


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> D’accordo.
> 
> E proprio dirsi le cose come sono senza edulcolorarle secondo me aiuta.
> Tutte le volte.


Guarda sull'amicizia e sul termine amicizia purtroppo ho appurato che molti ne fanno un uso molto superficiale.
In questo caso mi pare amicizia non ce ne sia mai stata. Loro si sono conosciute perchè l'ex di Rose e P. erano amici (pure questi amici per modo di dire, visto che P. ci ha provato con la ragazza del suo amico) e hanno fatto uscite a 4. Come spesso capita in queste situazioni ci si fa andar bene anche chi in altre situazioni non sarebbe mai entrato nella nostra vita. E qui una conoscente diventa amica solo in funzione di elevata frequentazione. Frequentazione che arriva ad un tale livello che ci entrano in mezzo pure le famiglie. E poi ci entra la morale. Perchè se sei amica e l'amica sta male tu devi pure comportarti da amica, e qui siamo al punto che la mamma si rivolge a te per aiutare la figlia.
Rose si è sempre sentita "superiore", ha fatto elemosina portandosela dietro nei centri benessere, non è che ci sia stato uno scambio tra amiche. Poi siamo umani e capita la risata e il momento piacevole anche con il conoscente.

In tutto questo la fidanzata tradita, che pare ingenuotta, meno figa, meno di quel che vuoi, nel sentire il suo ragazzo tentennare nei sentimenti verso di lei non ha avuto un secondo di dubbio verso la sua autostima, si è subita detta "questa forma di amore dubbiosa non me la merito". Poi lui ha fatto retromarcia e lei si sarà forse sentita sollevata. La mamma ci avrà fiutato dolore per la figlia, la vede contorcersi, ora anche lei vuole capire perchè il suo ragazzo si è espresso così, e non vede amore nel comportamento di P. Si rivolge a Rose per aiutarla a far scudo, per non far si che vada dietro ai dubbi di lui.

Sotto questo aspetto trovo la posizione di Rose veramente nel merdone totale, ancor peggio di quella che vive da amante con P. Che consigli, che parole potrebbe mai dire ora alla sua "amica"? Spingerla a lasciare il suo ragazzo per il suo bene, convincerla che non la ama? Nella posizione in cui Rose è la possibile leva del comportamento di lui. E Rose, prima di lei, è già andata dietro ai moti dubbiosi di lui e non ne è uscita. Quindi non si trova nella posizione di dire mezza parola d'aiuto a questa ragazza, neppure mentendo, come ha sempre fatto prima, poter darle qualche consiglio, perchè li sta ancora cercando per se stessa nella situazione speculare con lo stesso ragazzo.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo perchè tu secerni lisergico di tuo.   perchè chiunque fosse ancorato al reale, poteva dirti che il tuo punto di svokta sarebbe andato così.  e per ora ti sta dicendo bene, chè nessuno pare sospettare di te.



 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], fino a una settimana la mia svolta doveva essere con lui, non ci prendiamo per il culo, perché io volevo stare con lui, e lui con me, ed eravamo rimasti che lui la lasciava.
Okay il tempo trascorso dopo la rottura, ci sta tutto, ma lei ha scritto poco fa che sono entrambi confusi e non sa cosa siano. 
Devo andare a vomitare?


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda sull'amicizia e sul termine amicizia purtroppo ho appurato che molti ne fanno un uso molto superficiale.
> In questo caso mi pare amicizia non ce ne sia mai stata. Loro si sono conosciute perchè l'ex di Rose e P. erano amici (pure questi amici per modo di dire, visto che P. ci ha provato con la ragazza del suo amico) e hanno fatto uscite a 4. Come spesso capita in queste situazioni ci si fa andar bene anche chi in altre situazioni non sarebbe mai entrato nella nostra vita. E qui una conoscente diventa amica solo in funzione di elevata frequentazione. Frequentazione che arriva ad un tale livello che ci entrano in mezzo pure le famiglie. E poi ci entra la morale. Perchè se sei amica e l'amica sta male tu devi pure comportarti da amica, e qui siamo al punto che la mamma si rivolge a te per aiutare la figlia.
> Rose si è sempre sentita "superiore", ha fatto elemosina portandosela dietro nei centri benessere, non è che ci sia stato uno scambio tra amiche. Poi siamo umani e capita la risata e il momento piacevole anche con il conoscente.
> 
> ...


ESATTO
Già ieri lei mi ha scritto dicendo "P è strano, farfuglia cose.. Dimmi cosa fare" io stavo malissimo, le ho detto di pensare a se stessa e fare quello che crede opportuno.
Stamattina ricevo la chiamata della madre "sei una ragazza intelligente, dobbiamo aiutarla" non sapendo che io a braccetto nella merda con il fidanzato della figlia.
In tutto ciò la mia condanna è continuare appunto a fingere, evitare le uscite continuando a mentire, intanto secondo me i sospetti crescono, questo mio cambio di comportamento da ragazza che si sa divertire, a morta nell'uovo che mette davanti scuse x non uscire, non può reggere.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_perplesso_, fino a una settimana la mia svolta doveva essere con lui, non ci prendiamo per il culo, perché io volevo stare con lui, e lui con me, ed eravamo rimasti che lui la lasciava.
> Okay il tempo trascorso dopo la rottura, ci sta tutto, ma lei ha scritto poco fa che sono entrambi confusi e non sa cosa siano.
> Devo andare a vomitare?


il nucleo della telenovela è appunto il fatto che solo tu pensi ancora che la cosa si sarebbe conclusa con tu e lui felici e contenti assieme.

vomita pure, ma tanto finchè non accetti che la verità è che luilì ti ha presa per il culo, e non nel senso buono, continuerai a sbattere contro il muro della tua illusione


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nucleo della telenovela è appunto il fatto che solo tu pensi ancora che la cosa si sarebbe conclusa con tu e lui felici e contenti assieme.
> 
> vomita pure, ma tanto finchè non accetti che la verità è che luilì ti ha presa per il culo, e non nel senso buono, continuerai a sbattere contro il muro della tua illusione


Sto iniziando a svegliarmi, e a rendermi conto che lo scenario finale sarà questo: loro risolvono la situazione e continuano a stare insieme, io mi allontano, vissero tutti felici e contenti.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nucleo della telenovela è appunto il fatto che solo tu pensi ancora che la cosa si sarebbe conclusa con tu e lui felici e contenti assieme.
> 
> vomita pure, ma tanto finchè non accetti che la verità è che luilì ti ha presa per il culo, e non nel senso buono, continuerai a sbattere contro il muro della tua illusione


Intanto lui con me è scomparso, e questo la dice lunga.


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sto iniziando a svegliarmi, e a rendermi conto che lo scenario finale sarà questo: loro risolvono la situazione e continuano a stare insieme, io mi allontano, vissero tutti felici e contenti.





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Intanto lui con me è scomparso, e questo la dice lunga.


questo è lo scenario migliore possibile, per te.  se hai un Dio, pregalo che vada a finire così


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], fino a una settimana la mia svolta doveva essere con lui, non ci prendiamo per il culo, perché io volevo stare con lui, e lui con me, ed eravamo rimasti che lui la lasciava.
> Okay il tempo trascorso dopo la rottura, ci sta tutto, ma lei ha scritto poco fa che sono entrambi confusi e non sa cosa siano.
> Devo andare a vomitare?


Lui con te? Sei sicura? Io non ho mai creduto questo per esempio
I fatti dicono che non ci ha mai pensato
Fattene una ragione


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nucleo della telenovela è appunto il fatto che solo tu pensi ancora che la cosa si sarebbe conclusa con tu e lui felici e contenti assieme.
> 
> vomita pure, ma tanto finchè non accetti che la verità è che luilì ti ha presa per il culo, e non nel senso buono, continuerai a sbattere contro il muro della tua illusione


Quoto
E dovrebbe anche ragionare sul fatto che era decisamente evidente


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> E dovrebbe anche ragionare sul fatto che era decisamente evidente


è raro che uno sia razionale nel mezzo del gorgo, ma Rose sono mesi che sbatte il muso al muro....


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Fatti non ce ne stanno con me, le uniche azioni che lui ha fatto con me sono uscire con me di nascosto quando la sua ragazza non c'è.
Fine. 
Con me solo parole, tantissimi discorsi, chi lo ha obbligato a dirmi determinate cose io non lo so. Questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto un mese fa quando lui è tornato
"Lo so e lo sai benissimo che sono innamorato di te...non ci prendiamo in giro...ma ognuno ha i suoi tempo brevi o lunghi che siano...io sono perso di te ma nello stesso tempo non riesco a muovermi sono bloccato...purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi e la sua testa...ed io in queste decisioni sono abbastanza duro e sto abbastanza male a pensare certe cose. vedi che non sono né lunatico ne altro...so quello che dovrei o vorrei fare e so chi sono non ho bisogno di nessuno che me lo dica...ma io ho i miei tempi ...e a me non sta venendo per niente facile...il tempo aggiusterà tutto...e dopo questo so che posso sembrarti stupido ma con te non ho nulla da nascondere.....so chi sono e che voglio...è da un anno passato lo so...ma x me non è sempre stato così....fammi fare le cose con i miei tempi...sennò io divento pazzo...."


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Fatti non ce ne stanno con me, le uniche azioni che lui ha fatto con me sono uscire con me di nascosto quando la sua ragazza non c'è.
> Fine.
> Con me solo parole, tantissimi discorsi, chi lo ha obbligato a dirmi determinate cose io non lo so. Questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto un mese fa quando lui è tornato
> "Lo so e lo sai benissimo che sono innamorato di te...non ci prendiamo in giro...ma ognuno ha i suoi tempo brevi o lunghi che siano...io sono perso di te ma nello stesso tempo non riesco a muovermi sono bloccato...purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi e la sua testa...ed io in queste decisioni sono abbastanza duro e sto abbastanza male a pensare certe cose. vedi che non sono né lunatico ne altro...so quello che dovrei o vorrei fare e so chi sono non ho bisogno di nessuno che me lo dica...ma io ho i miei tempi ...e a me non sta venendo per niente facile...il tempo aggiusterà tutto...e dopo questo so che posso sembrarti stupido ma con te non ho nulla da nascondere.....so chi sono e che voglio...è da un anno passato lo so...ma x me non è sempre stato così....fammi fare le cose con i miei tempi...sennò io divento pazzo...."


Ecco domandati perché con zero fatti tu ci hai perso tempo


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Fatti non ce ne stanno con me, le uniche azioni che lui ha fatto con me sono uscire con me di nascosto quando la sua ragazza non c'è.
> Fine.
> Con me solo parole, tantissimi discorsi, chi lo ha obbligato a dirmi determinate cose io non lo so. Questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto un mese fa quando lui è tornato
> "Lo so e lo sai benissimo che sono innamorato di te...*non ci prendiamo in giro...ma ognuno ha i suoi tempo *brevi o lunghi che siano...io sono perso di te ma nello stesso tempo non riesco a muovermi sono bloccato...*purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi e la sua testa.*..ed io in queste decisioni sono abbastanza duro e sto abbastanza male a pensare certe cose. vedi che non sono né lunatico ne altro...so quello che dovrei o vorrei fare e so chi sono non ho bisogno di nessuno che me lo dica*...ma io ho i miei tempi *...e a me non sta venendo per niente facile...il tempo aggiusterà tutto...e dopo questo so che posso sembrarti stupido ma con te non ho nulla da nascondere.....so chi sono e che voglio...è da un anno passato lo so...ma x me non è sempre stato così....*fammi fare le cose con i miei tempi...sennò io divento pazzo...."*





Cioè... Tu dici che con te ci sono solo parole.

Non so cosa ci leggi tu, io solo un perculamento alla grande... Se questi sono i bei messaggi  

Ma roba proprio da rispondergli malino eh.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Io sto una merda e non riesco a concentrarmi su niente.
Ho preso il pacco più grande della storia nella fascia di età compresa tra i 24 e i 25 anni. 
Ogni giorno che passa è enorme e non finisce mai, non so se uscire e non pensarci, o restare a casa a riflettere. Qualunque cosa faccio non mi rasserena di una virgola... 
In più co sti cazzo di gruppi whatsapp in cui sto, quando le chiedono, lei aggiorna il teatro in cui vive.
Io non posso fare altro che leggere, ormai manco rispondo.
Non posso nemmeno vivermi il mio dolore, non posso piangere perché sono così stanca di piangere, non posso chiedere spiegazioni perché non ho più nessun diritto, nemmeno arrabbiarmi perché nessuno sa che io sono arrabbiata perché nessuno sa che io e lui abbiamo avuto una storia.
Mi si blocca tutto nella gola, di solito mi alleno un paio di volte a settimana, ma non ho nemmeno la forza di salire in macchina e uscire.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Non mi sente nessuno, non mi vede nessuno, mi sento invisibile, e non devo parlare  non posso nemmeno permettermi il lusso di soffrire perché qui a casa mia chiederebbero, perché le mie amiche mi romperebbero il cazzo, la cosa più difficile per me ed è per questo che sono esausta emotivamente è che devo sempre fare finta di niente... Nei messaggi, per la strada, se mi chiedono come sto. Almeno lei ha il sostegno delle amiche, Piange a casa e sua mamma accorre, Piange con lui e sicuramente lui la conforta. E io?


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sto una merda e non riesco a concentrarmi su niente.
> Ho preso il pacco più grande della storia nella fascia di età compresa tra i 24 e i 25 anni.
> Ogni giorno che passa è enorme e non finisce mai, non so se uscire e non pensarci, o restare a casa a riflettere. Qualunque cosa faccio non mi rasserena di una virgola...
> In più co sti cazzo di gruppi whatsapp in cui sto, quando le chiedono, lei aggiorna il teatro in cui vive.
> ...





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non mi sente nessuno, non mi vede nessuno, mi sento invisibile, e non devo parlare  non posso nemmeno permettermi il lusso di soffrire perché qui a casa mia chiederebbero, perché le mie amiche mi romperebbero il cazzo, la cosa più difficile per me ed è per questo che sono esausta emotivamente è che devo sempre fare finta di niente... Nei messaggi, per la strada, se mi chiedono come sto. Almeno lei ha il sostegno delle amiche, Piange a casa e sua mamma accorre, Piange con lui e sicuramente lui la conforta. E io?


tu sei soggetta come tutti alle leggi della termodinamica e stai sperimentando sulla tua pelle le  sue leggi .

per maggiori delucidazioni specialmente sul concetto di Entropia, chiedi pure a @_Nocciola_


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> ESATTO
> Già ieri lei mi ha scritto dicendo "P è strano, farfuglia cose.. Dimmi cosa fare" io stavo malissimo, le ho detto di pensare a se stessa e fare quello che crede opportuno.
> Stamattina ricevo la chiamata della madre "sei una ragazza intelligente, dobbiamo aiutarla" non sapendo che io a braccetto nella merda con il fidanzato della figlia.
> In tutto ciò la mia condanna è continuare appunto a fingere, evitare le uscite continuando a mentire, intanto secondo me i sospetti crescono, questo mio cambio di comportamento da ragazza che si sa divertire, a morta nell'uovo che mette davanti scuse x non uscire, non può reggere.


A me viene pure da pensare che la sottovaluti. Se capisce e carica l'armeria non so come ne esci te.
Tirati via da sto schifo Rose. Mettilo nel pacchetto di esperienze della vita e avanti.

Non cercare di referire con lui. E' ancora il suo ragazzo. Lasciaglielo. Fatti da parte. Se vuoi esserle amica, sii amica. Veramente.


----------



## patroclo (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non mi sente nessuno, non mi vede nessuno, mi sento invisibile, e non devo parlare  non posso nemmeno permettermi il lusso di soffrire perché qui a casa mia chiederebbero, perché le mie amiche mi romperebbero il cazzo, la cosa più difficile per me ed è per questo che sono esausta emotivamente è che devo sempre fare finta di niente... Nei messaggi, per la strada, se mi chiedono come sto. Almeno lei ha il sostegno delle amiche, Piange a casa e sua mamma accorre, Piange con lui e sicuramente lui la conforta. E io?


La dura vita dell'amante innamorato, è da mettere in conto. Le lacrime e il dolore sono solo tuoi


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me viene pure da pensare che la sottovaluti. Se capisce e carica l'armeria non so come ne esci te.
> Tirati via da sto schifo Rose. Mettilo nel pacchetto di esperienze della vita e avanti.
> 
> Non cercare di referire con lui. E' ancora il suo ragazzo. Lasciaglielo. Fatti da parte. Se vuoi esserle amica, sii amica. Veramente.


In che senso se capisce e carica l armeria? Nel senso che lei scrive delle cose sul gruppo appositamente contro di me?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io sto una merda e non riesco a concentrarmi su niente.
> Ho preso il pacco più grande della storia nella fascia di età compresa tra i 24 e i 25 anni.
> Ogni giorno che passa è enorme e non finisce mai, non so se uscire e non pensarci, o restare a casa a riflettere. Qualunque cosa faccio non mi rasserena di una virgola...
> In più co sti cazzo di gruppi whatsapp in cui sto, quando le chiedono, lei aggiorna il teatro in cui vive.
> ...





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non mi sente nessuno, non mi vede nessuno, mi sento invisibile, e non devo parlare  non posso nemmeno permettermi il lusso di soffrire perché qui a casa mia chiederebbero, perché le mie amiche mi romperebbero il cazzo, la cosa più difficile per me ed è per questo che sono esausta emotivamente è che devo sempre fare finta di niente... Nei messaggi, per la strada, se mi chiedono come sto. Almeno lei ha il sostegno delle amiche, Piange a casa e sua mamma accorre, Piange con lui e sicuramente lui la conforta. E io?


Quindi fammi capire, stai invidiando qualcuna che viene compatita?


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire, stai invidiando qualcuna che viene compatita?


In un certo senso almeno lei viene ascoltata. Io no m


----------



## Marjanna (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> In che senso se capisce e carica l armeria? Nel senso che lei scrive delle cose sul gruppo appositamente contro di me?


No in generale. Potresti vedere lati di lei che non hai valutato.


----------



## Lostris (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> In un certo senso almeno lei viene ascoltata. Io no m


Ma non hai scritto che tua cugina sa tutto?
Sfogati con lei. 

Non credo che riceveresti molte pacche sulle spalle, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta passiamo da un estremo all'altro. Se abita lì, lavora lì, dove vuoi che vada... un conto è andarsene da un posto per motivi lavorativi, perchè si vuole andare a vivere altrove, perchè piace l'idea di andare in X città, un conto è farlo per fuga senza una struttura.
> 
> Ormai la frittata è fatta. Lei si è comportata non da amica modello con la fidanzata di lui. Menti a Tizio, menti a Caio, menti a Sempronio. Amen, è successo.
> Lei se non ho capito male non vuole più continuare con questo iter, ma non sa come fare. Nessuno sa niente. Sa lei e sa P. Tutti gli altri no. Lei sta male dentro di se perchè si trova a dover portare avanti sta pantomima.
> P. le dice che la ama e da lì si continua e continua. Neppure lui evidentemente sa come uscirne.


Per me la vita di paese sarebbe una prigione.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima o poi il bubbone scoppia e Rose potrebbe trovarsi costretta ad andarsene per non essere messa all'indice.


Non è che ha fatto una gang bang a Pizzo calabro...


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che ha fatto una gang bang a Pizzo calabro...


Ahahahahahahahaahahahahahah


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la vita di paese sarebbe una prigione.


Io mi sento male infatti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Fatti non ce ne stanno con me, le uniche azioni che lui ha fatto con me sono uscire con me di nascosto quando la sua ragazza non c'è.
> Fine.
> Con me solo parole, tantissimi discorsi, chi lo ha obbligato a dirmi determinate cose io non lo so. Questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto un mese fa quando lui è tornato
> "Lo so e lo sai benissimo che sono innamorato di te...non ci prendiamo in giro...ma ognuno ha i suoi tempo brevi o lunghi che siano...io sono perso di te ma nello stesso tempo non riesco a muovermi sono bloccato...purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi e la sua testa...ed io in queste decisioni sono abbastanza duro e sto abbastanza male a pensare certe cose. vedi che non sono né lunatico ne altro...so quello che dovrei o vorrei fare e so chi sono non ho bisogno di nessuno che me lo dica...ma io ho i miei tempi ...e a me non sta venendo per niente facile...il tempo aggiusterà tutto...e dopo questo so che posso sembrarti stupido ma con te non ho nulla da nascondere.....so chi sono e che voglio...è da un anno passato lo so...ma x me non è sempre stato così....fammi fare le cose con i miei tempi...sennò io divento pazzo...."


Immagina che queste cose le abbia scritte un quarantenne sposato all’amante.
Santo cielo, ero più scafata io a sedici anni!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina che queste cose le abbia scritte un quarantenne sposato all’amante.
> Santo cielo, ero più scafata io a sedici anni!


Non penso che c’entri l’essere scafata


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non mi sente nessuno, non mi vede nessuno, mi sento invisibile, e non devo parlare  non posso nemmeno permettermi il lusso di soffrire perché qui a casa mia chiederebbero, perché le mie amiche mi romperebbero il cazzo, la cosa più difficile per me ed è per questo che sono esausta emotivamente è che devo sempre fare finta di niente... Nei messaggi, per la strada, se mi chiedono come sto. Almeno lei ha il sostegno delle amiche, Piange a casa e sua mamma accorre, Piange con lui e sicuramente lui la conforta. E io?


Dovertelo tenere per te fidati che è una salvezza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso che c’entri l’essere scafata


Non so quale sia l’aggettivo più adatto. 
Ma avrei capito che non era affidabile subito.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Fatti non ce ne stanno con me, le uniche azioni che lui ha fatto con me sono uscire con me di nascosto quando la sua ragazza non c'è.
> Fine.
> Con me solo parole, tantissimi discorsi, chi lo ha obbligato a dirmi determinate cose io non lo so. Questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto un mese fa quando lui è tornato
> "Lo so e lo sai benissimo che sono innamorato di te...non ci prendiamo in giro...ma ognuno ha i suoi tempo brevi o lunghi che siano...io sono perso di te ma nello stesso tempo non riesco a muovermi sono bloccato...purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi e la sua testa...ed io in queste decisioni sono abbastanza duro e sto abbastanza male a pensare certe cose. vedi che non sono né lunatico ne altro...so quello che dovrei o vorrei fare e so chi sono non ho bisogno di nessuno che me lo dica...ma io ho i miei tempi ...e a me non sta venendo per niente facile...il tempo aggiusterà tutto...e dopo questo so che posso sembrarti stupido ma con te non ho nulla da nascondere.....so chi sono e che voglio...è da un anno passato lo so...ma x me non è sempre stato così....fammi fare le cose con i miei tempi...sennò io divento pazzo...."


Ma se sto tizio sta chiuso in un buco di culo di paese come te, come pensi che debba muoversi? Ovvio che per quanto possa essere interessato a te è preoccupato di pararsi il culo. Non capisco soltanto perché non vedi una cosa così ovvia


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma se sto tizio sta chiuso in un buco di culo di paese come te, come pensi che debba muoversi? Ovvio che per quanto possa essere interessato a te è preoccupato di pararsi il culo. Non capisco soltanto perché non vedi una cosa così ovvia


Quindi cosa ne pensi te?
Qua a parte [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] parliamo solo tra donne. Dimmi un po' come la pensi te.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION], quale è la cosa peggiore che ti potrebbe capitare se il bubbone scoppiasse? 

Le amicizie le hai già perse. 
Non puoi essere sincera su come stai, non puoi condividere i tuoi stati d'animo, come dici, non puoi piangere dichiarando il perchè. 

Lui, non l'hai mai avuto. 
Per quanto tu te la sia raccontata, non hai mai avuto quel che desideravi da lui. 

Cosa resta da perdere? 

Prova a ragionarci. 

A mio parere, niente di importante. Per te invece?


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION], quale è la cosa peggiore che ti potrebbe capitare se il bubbone scoppiasse?
> 
> Le amicizie le hai già perse.
> Non puoi essere sincera su come stai, non puoi condividere i tuoi stati d'animo, come dici, non puoi piangere dichiarando il perchè.
> ...


E quindi cosa dovrei fare? Dire la verità? Non esiste che metto in ridicolo la mia immagine pubblicamente così.
Piuttosto riflettevo su altro... Ne parlavo oggi con mia cugina, fosse stato davvero innamorato di me l'avrebbe lasciata lui anziché farsi lasciare, e piuttosto che dirsi confuso con lei l'avrebbe tagliata. 
Lui non mi vuole, non mi ama, ha detto ti amo a me e lei in tempo 12 ore. 
Secondo mia cugina con cui ho scambiato due chiacchiere stasera la situazione tra loro ormai è agli sgoccioli... Non può andare peggio di così, mi ha detto "tanto ormai non ci metto più la mano sul fuoco che te non ci corri se loro si lasciano, però tu davvero vuoi uno che tornerebbe da te solo per pararsi il culo e non restare da solo se si lasciassero? Non l'ha lasciata lui, non si è manco fatto lasciare, usa delle scuse di merda. Tornerebbe da te solo perché ha paura di restare solo dopo di lei... "


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], lo so... Che amici ho? Non sono mai sincera, non posso mai davvero sfogarmi, non trovo parere diversi... Continuo a mantenere su un teatro. Ormai ho rifiutato tutti gli inviti di sta settimana con loro, staremo a vedere. L'idea di vedere Paolo mi fa salire la nausea, non dovrà vedermi manco col binocolo, quindi evito luoghi e persone. Posso solo fare questo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> E quindi cosa dovrei fare? Dire la verità? *Non esiste che metto in ridicolo la mia immagine pubblicamente così.*
> Piuttosto riflettevo su altro... Ne parlavo oggi con mia cugina, fosse stato davvero innamorato di me l'avrebbe lasciata lui anziché farsi lasciare, e piuttosto che dirsi confuso con lei l'avrebbe tagliata.
> Lui non mi vuole, non mi ama, ha detto ti amo a me e lei in tempo 12 ore.
> Secondo mia cugina con cui ho scambiato due chiacchiere stasera la situazione tra loro ormai è agli sgoccioli... Non può andare peggio di così, mi ha detto "tanto ormai non ci metto più la mano sul fuoco che te non ci corri se loro si lasciano, però tu davvero vuoi uno che tornerebbe da te solo per pararsi il culo e non restare da solo se si lasciassero? Non l'ha lasciata lui, non si è manco fatto lasciare, usa delle scuse di merda. Tornerebbe da te solo perché ha paura di restare solo dopo di lei... "


Il grassetto è il paese nella tua testa. 

Ed è la gabbia che a prescindere da dove vivi, ti tiene (e ti terrà) ingabbiata. 

Ed è il tuo nucleo.
Insieme alla paura di stare veramente da sola e ascoltare. 

Non mi metto a parlare di lui...perchè io lui per certi versi lo capisco. 
Ha questa storia. Ci tiene. 
Se non ci tenesse non ti avrebbe scopata di nascosto e non starebbe temporeggiando come fa. 

Probabilmente lui ha la tua stessa paura: *mettere in ridicolo la mia immagine pubblicamente così??
*
Pensaci a cosa avete in comune in questo momento. 
Un segreto in cui vi coccolate di nascosto ma di cui vi vergognate in pubblico e che temete come il diavolo teme l'acqua santa. 

Siete incastrati entrambi nella paura del giudizio. (che avete già emesso voi stessi, ognuno verso se stesso e anche verso l'altro). 
E vivete nella vostra testa non solo lo scenario peggiore, ma lo scenario peggiore amplificato dalla paura, dal giudizio, dal bigottismo e dal perbenismo. 
Oltre che dal voler a tutti i costi mantenere la forma pubblica come se fosse una delle sacre scritture. 

Poi, ecco, usate innamoramento, amore in modi e circostanze che non comprendo. 
Da fuori a me sembrano moti scomposti per allontanare la paura della solitudine. 

Leggiti...continui a parlare di lui, a fare ipotesi su di lui...è da quando ti leggo che te lo vedo fare e mi chiedo: ha portato ad un qualche risultato concreto fino ad ora?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_ipazia_, lo so... Che amici ho? Non sono mai sincera, non posso mai davvero sfogarmi, non trovo parere diversi... Continuo a mantenere su un teatro. Ormai ho rifiutato tutti gli inviti di sta settimana con loro, staremo a vedere. L'idea di vedere Paolo mi fa salire la nausea, non dovrà vedermi manco col binocolo, quindi evito luoghi e persone. Posso solo fare questo.


Fai finta di non averlo mai conosciuto e organizzati di fare cose che ti piacciono che sia andare al cinema o nuotare.
Non stare lì a pensarci.
Cosa fai di bello domani?


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_ipazia_, lo so... Che amici ho? Non sono mai sincera, non posso mai davvero sfogarmi, non trovo parere diversi... Continuo a mantenere su un teatro. Ormai ho rifiutato tutti gli inviti di sta settimana con loro, staremo a vedere. L'idea di vedere Paolo mi fa salire la nausea, non dovrà vedermi manco col binocolo, quindi evito luoghi e persone. Posso solo fare questo.


 @_Rose1994_...tu non tieni su il teatro...è il teatro che ti sta fagocitando. 

Non vederlo potrebbe essere una soluzione funzionale ma pensi di attuarla per il motivo più disfunzionale tu possa scegliere, ossia testare il suo starti lontano. (stando lì a sperare che lui ricompaia)
- una cosa tipo che io ti dico "non pensare all'orso bianco!"...e nella tua testa cosa compare magicamente?  -

E così ti incastri ulteriormente. Ogni giro più stretta.
E a ogni giro il carico di bugie aumenta. 

La nausea è dolore. 
E non è roba di P. 
E' roba tua. 
Ed è legata fondamentalmente alla roba che stai ingoiando per proteggere una immagine.

Ti mando un abbraccio comunque. 
Impara che la tua compagnia è una buona compagnia. Non l'immagine pubblica. Quella che sei sotto la crosta dell'immagine. 
E' importante.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai finta di non averlo mai conosciuto e organizzati di fare cose che ti piacciono che sia andare al cinema o nuotare.
> Non stare lì a pensarci.
> Cosa fai di bello domani?


Domani lavoro fino alle 14.00 e poi, oddio non lo so. 
Non so cosa fare... Cosa potrei fare? Avevo una festa di compleanno e l'ho saltata, potrei andare a fare shopping... Con chi? Ah dimenticavo con nessuno, perché sono sola.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto è il paese nella tua testa.
> 
> Ed è la gabbia che a prescindere da dove vivi, ti tiene (e ti terrà) ingabbiata.
> 
> ...


E IO dovrei rivelare il segreto per quale pro? Liberarmi il flusso di coscienza? Avere lui (io non mi fido di lui dopo ieri) così viene definitivamente mollato?
Non lo voglio uno che si fa mollare, se mi voleva davvero la lasciava lui. 
Io non vedo quale giovamento potrebbe trarmi rivelare sta merda... Sarei sparlata, dovrei subire giorni e giorni di cattiverie delle persone. 
Per chi? Per Paolo che non ha i coglioni di lasciarla? Per chi? Per avere cosa?
Perché è chiaro che ho provato un sentimento sola
Io non mi fido più di lui, anche dicessi la verità questo ragazzo potrebbe essere capace di tutto, pure di fare la vittima... Non ho più basi con lui. 
È inaffidabile come persona.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> *E IO dovrei rivelare il segreto per quale pro?* Liberarmi il flusso di coscienza? Avere lui (io non mi fido di lui dopo ieri) così viene definitivamente mollato?
> Non lo voglio uno che si fa mollare, se mi voleva davvero la lasciava lui.
> Io non vedo quale giovamento potrebbe trarmi rivelare sta merda... Sarei sparlata, dovrei subire giorni e giorni di cattiverie delle persone.
> Per chi? Per Paolo che non ha i coglioni di lasciarla? Per chi? Per avere cosa?
> Perché è chiaro che ho provato un sentimento sola


SE quel segreto lo rivelassi per il sottolineato, faresti un atto che probabilmente sarebbe funzionale a farti riatterrare coi piedi per terra, un bel bagno di umanità concreta e non astratta - la tua in primis - ma sarebbe disfunzionale in termini di motivazione e intenzione, cosa che lo renderebbe assolutamente inutile. 

Non lo faresti per te, ma per ottenere qualcosa da lui. 
E necessariamente rimarresti delusa, ancora. Mangeresti rabbia e frustrazione...in ogni caso. 

Il fatto che tu l'abbia pensato in quei termini, ti da alcune indicazioni riguardo a te. 
Riguardo a chi sei. Riguardo il tuo saperti assumere le tue azioni e relative conseguenze. Riguardo il bisogno di immagine e apparenza in vece di CHI SEI, pregi e difetti. 

Usando il tuo pensiero per lui, perchè mai dovrebbe mollare la sua fidanzata storica e sottoporsi non a giorni, ma a mesi di giaculatorie, menate, insinuazioni, cattiverie? 
E con pure le rispettive famiglie coinvolte. 



E pensa un po'...tu pensavi che se si fossero mollati avreste avuto il via libera per voi.

Eppure...tremate al via libera. 

Vorrei proprio vederla la tua immagine pubblica una volta che lui molla la tipa, si mette con te (anche facendo passare i canonici mesi di lutto doveroso per il rispetto delle apparenze). Vorrei proprio vedervi ad affrontare la piazza mano nella mano, baciarvi, mentre le persone iniziano a fare due più due. 

E l'elefante nella stanza inizia a prendere sostanza. 

TI rendi conto di come hai paura di ogni cosa? 

E di come usi il giudicare lui per evitare di affrontare la tua paura?


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> SE quel segreto lo rivelassi per il sottolineato, faresti un atto che probabilmente sarebbe funzionale a farti riatterrare coi piedi per terra, un bel bagno di umanità concreta e non astratta - la tua in primis - ma sarebbe disfunzionale in termini di motivazione e intenzione, cosa che lo renderebbe assolutamente inutile.
> 
> Non lo faresti per te, ma per ottenere qualcosa da lui.
> E necessariamente rimarresti delusa, ancora. Mangeresti rabbia e frustrazione...in ogni caso.
> ...


Sai [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non lo so, non ho paura di spiattellare il tutto in piazza dopo mesi di canonico lutto, io non ho paura di questo, io ho paura di lui ormai... Non mi fido di lui.
Sono sincera, se penso a me e lui finalmente insieme in pubblico io sto bene, no non ho paura del giudizio in quel caso... Anche se la gente parlerebbe io mi sentirei nel "giusto" perché mi sarei messa con una persona single già da un po'.
Io la penso così. 
Ma appunto io la penso così da sola. Ripeto, lui non c'è in questa mia ottica, a parole forse ma in sostanza non l'ha mollata.
Il dopo non mi preoccupa, il fare uscire il segreto di me amante da un anno mi terrorizza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Domani lavoro fino alle 14.00 e poi, oddio non lo so.
> Non so cosa fare... Cosa potrei fare? Avevo una festa di compleanno e l'ho saltata, potrei andare a fare shopping... Con chi? Ah dimenticavo con nessuno, perché sono sola.


È bellissimo essere sola, sei con chi ti vuole bene con certezza.
Non c’è una piscina o un bosco? Vai a vedere un look diverso per settembre.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sai @_ipazia_ non lo so, non ho paura di spiattellare il tutto in piazza dopo mesi di canonico lutto, io non ho paura di questo, io ho paura di lui ormai... Non mi fido di lui.
> Sono sincera, se penso a me e lui finalmente insieme in pubblico io sto bene, no non ho paura del giudizio in quel caso... Anche se la gente parlerebbe* io mi sentirei nel "giusto" perché mi sarei messa con una persona single già da un po'.
> Io la penso così. *
> Ma appunto io la penso così da sola. Ripeto, lui non c'è in questa mia ottica, a parole forse ma in sostanza non l'ha mollata.
> Il dopo non mi preoccupa, il fare uscire il segreto di me amante da un anno mi terrorizza.


Lo so che tu la pensi così 

Ma il fatto che lo pensi non lo rende reale. 

E' solo la verità che ti racconti per aggiustare l'immagine. 

La realtà è che tu hai ripetutamente mentito alla tua amica. Ti sei scopata il suo fidanzato fingendo che non stesse accadendo nulla. Tu sei l'amante. Sei quella nell'ombra. E le ombre non scompaiono nella luce...anzi, se ci pensi bene, è nella luce che ci sono ombre. 

Fino a quando cercherai di - EDIT - raccordare quella che sei con la tua immagine...perderai. TE. 

I segreti @_Rose1994_ hanno un prezzo. 
Tu pensi di poter pagare? 
(pensa...che il terrore non è valore riconosciuto quando si tratta di quel tipo di pagamento).


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so che tu la pensi così
> 
> Ma il fatto che lo pensi non lo rende reale.
> 
> ...


Ma allora [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] sono solo una pazza? Verso cosa ho cercato di arrivare? Perché sto vivendo tutto questo casino e loro sono nella merda? Per niente? Per una illusione.. Per una fantasia... Per il sesso?
Io non posso avere smosso tutto questo per una mia illusione! Che cosa ho chiesto di così irrealizzabile? Di sfasciare un matrimonio per me? No
Solo di.. Avere la possibilità di vivere una cosa che sentivo, che era ricambiata, nella quale vedevo compatibilità, affinità, mi divertivo, volevo essere felice. 
Non volevo più annegare in questa merda di ombra e di nascosto. Mi ero rotta i coglioni, e non ero la sola. 
Perché deve essere tutto così complicato? Poteva essere una cosa difficile, ma gestita decentemente... A detta sua e in base a quello che diceva, poteva lasciarla, farsi il suo periodo, avere me.
Io non conto un cazzo, mi sento di non contare più un cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma allora @_ipazia_ sono solo una pazza? Verso cosa ho cercato di arrivare? Perché sto vivendo tutto questo casino e loro sono nella merda? Per niente? Per una illusione.. Per una fantasia... Per il sesso?
> Io non posso avere smosso tutto questo per una mia illusione! Che cosa ho chiesto di così irrealizzabile? Di sfasciare un matrimonio per me? No
> Solo di.. Avere la possibilità di vivere una cosa che sentivo, che era ricambiata, nella quale vedevo compatibilità, affinità, mi divertivo, volevo essere felice.
> Non volevo più annegare in questa merda di ombra e di nascosto. Mi ero rotta i coglioni, e non ero la sola.
> ...


Non lo so io verso cosa stai cercando di andare. 

Verso cosa stai cercando di andare? 

Lo sai certo che non è detto che quello che si vuole divenga realtà?

Ti è piaciuto. Ci hai provato.
Non è andata come volevi. 

Lui non ha realizzato il tuo progetto per voi. 

Era una richiesta impossibile in ogni caso. (che lui fosse quello che tu immaginavi fosse)
Lui può fare solo se stesso.
E questo che ti si presenta è lui. 

E quello che può fare lui. 
E anche quello che puoi fare tu. Non dimenticartene. 

Capisco che stai male...ma sai che sembra che tu stia pestando i piedini per terra perchè la mamma ha comprato l'ovetto kinder ma la sorpresa che c'era dentro non era quello che volevi?  

SE è andata come sta andando, non ci sono se e semmai che tengano. E' andata così.
Ed è questo che hai da affrontare. 

Non il potrebbe essere o il potrebbe essere stato. 

Doloroso? Sì.

Ma è comunque dolore tuo. Che hai creato tu. Con le tue scelte e con le tue azioni. 
Invece di chiederti se sei pazza, prenditelo. E' roba tua. 

Crescere non è indolore. 

Però questa è anche una opportunità, se la prendi.

Sta a te.


----------



## Rose1994 (5 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so io verso cosa stai cercando di andare.
> 
> Verso cosa stai cercando di andare?
> 
> ...


Qua si sta perdendo il fatto che io sono innamorata di lui, e volevo lui. Volevo il suo tempo, volevo delle cose nostre, ero al limite perché l'idea di attendere che lui si liberasse di lei per poterlo avere mi faceva soffrire che mai ho sofferto così. Basta più "ci sentiamo appena posso", o vederci di nascosto, o attendere fino all'esasperazione di fare l'amore. Io non ce la facevo più.
Quindi io sapevo dove volevo andare a parare. 
Non parlavo a vuoto, non ho mai fatto niente per prenderlo in giro. 

Non è opportunità, io ora come ora ho perso quella che per me era un'opportunità. Perché io volevo stare con lui, era la mia opportunità quella.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qua si sta perdendo il fatto che io sono innamorata di lui, e volevo lui. Volevo il suo tempo, volevo delle cose nostre, ero al limite perché l'idea di attendere che lui si liberasse di lei per poterlo avere mi faceva soffrire che mai ho sofferto così. Basta più "ci sentiamo appena posso", o vederci di nascosto, o attendere fino all'esasperazione di fare l'amore. Io non ce la facevo più.
> Quindi io sapevo dove volevo andare a parare.
> Non parlavo a vuoto, non ho mai fatto niente per prenderlo in giro.
> 
> Non è opportunità, io ora come ora ho perso quella che per me era un'opportunità. Perché io volevo stare con lui, era la mia opportunità quella.


Cosa c'entra il fatto che eri innamorata con il fatto che quello che volevi non si è realizzato? 

Tu volevi. 
E non hai avuto. 

La tua scelta adesso è continuare a scagliare giudizi su di lui oppure prenderti in mano. 

Sei davvero sicura che la tua opportunità era stare con lui?
Senza di lui, non sei niente?

Non conti un cazzo?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il fatto che eri innamorata con il fatto che quello che volevi non si è realizzato?
> 
> Tu volevi.
> E non hai avuto.
> ...


Certo io valgo ugualmente senza di lui, mica no.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma allora @_ipazia_ sono solo una pazza? Verso cosa ho cercato di arrivare? Perché sto vivendo tutto questo casino e loro sono nella merda? Per niente? Per una illusione.. Per una fantasia... Per il sesso?
> Io non posso avere smosso tutto questo per una mia illusione! Che cosa ho chiesto di così irrealizzabile? Di sfasciare un matrimonio per me? No
> Solo di.. Avere la possibilità di vivere una cosa che sentivo, che era ricambiata, nella quale vedevo compatibilità, affinità, mi divertivo, volevo essere felice.
> Non volevo più annegare in questa merda di ombra e di nascosto. Mi ero rotta i coglioni, e non ero la sola.
> ...





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Certo io valgo ugualmente senza di lui, mica no.


Quella dell'altro post, nel grassetto, è d'accordo con quella di quest'ultimo post? 



Parti da qui [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION]. 

Smetti di battere i piedi, respira e inizia a parlare onestamente con te stessa e ad andare d'accordo con te stessa.
Il resto vien da sè.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto è il paese nella tua testa.
> 
> Ed è la gabbia che a prescindere da dove vivi, ti tiene (e ti terrà) ingabbiata.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Certo io valgo ugualmente senza di lui, mica no.


non è vero, te la stai raccontando


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma io lo so benissimo che sono stata una persona falsa nell'ultimo anno, un'amica falsa, quando sua madre mi ha chiamato mi ha detto di aiutare lei a rendersi conto che lui non la vuole più, lì mi sono sentita ancora più merda... Io lo so come mi sono comportata. Il punto è che questo doveva essere un punto di svolta della situazione questo, e invece si sta più complicando ancora di più la situazione.


Rispondi a questa semplice domanda : lui è in grado di far emergere il meglio o il peggio di te ?
Domanda tendenziosa perche sappiamo tutti che ha fatto emergere il peggio...e manco e’ ancora cominciata davvero questa storia . 
Ti sei trovata a mentire  a un’amica che si fida di te, a piangere , a sentieri uno schifo ....
Ma vabbè ...vuoi vincere e non ce l’hai ancora fatta...quindi perseveri ...
Ma lui ancora Non ti si fila ....
E se un Domani dovesse farlo , non saprai mai se dopo averti lasciata andra’ a Mignotte o si vedrà con un’altra come ha fatto precedentemente con la
L’ex...
Bene dai ..mi sembra una storia ricca di buoni propositi


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] è un uomo privo di palle e insicuro, potremmo scopare benissimo per 100 anni, ma io in fondo non saprò mai cosa sentirà perché continua a mentire a tutti, anche alla sua ragazza. L'ho bloccato da WhatsApp dopo avergli scritto che è fuori dalla mia vita e la sua risposta è stata questa
"In tutto quello che ti ho detto non c’è stata nemmeno un briciolo di bugia...traditore non ci sono...giudicami per come vuoi...io c'ho provato quel giorno a fare il passo che dovevo fare ancora prima...ma non ci sono riuscito dopo un po’ di tempo già stavo male...forse x abitudine forse non so il perché ...ma io ancora al giorno d oggi non sono pronto...è vero mi conosci tu e solo tu questo lo so ...e sono stato bene forse troppo bene e quello che ti dicevo quello che pensavo di te era tutto vero...però. Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento...ciò provato l hai visto l ho lasciata ma dopo 2 ore mi sono tirato indietro non ci riesco ...anche io ho dei limiti non posso farci nnt su questo la testa non mi accompagna...e se tu ti stai rivolgendo a me in questo schifoso modo non posso dire nemmeno di calmarti perché hai ragione ho dimostrato quello che hai detto...ma posso giurare su tutto quello che ho a me più caro che tutto ciò che ho detto era pura verità...lo potrei giurare anche davanti a tutto il resto della mia vita....ma io ancora non sono capace di scegliere...è una scelta a me impossibile...per tutto il resto ti chiedo scusa x quello che successo e sono pronto ad affrontare la situazione anche davanti a Dio...per me non è mai esistito amore più sincero di quello che ho avuto nei tuoi confronti...reale...bello...grande...maturo...e tante altre cose...ma purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco...ti chiedo ancora scusa...io non volevo farti stare male...e se mi dici ti ho rovinata a me viene da morire viene da piangere anzi dopo questa parola io mi sto sentendo una merda uno schifo...una persona così piccola che non ti lascio nemmeno ad immaginare...dopo questo rapporto avuto con te così stretto mi sono rovinato anche io...non sono più dell umore per far nnt sono paralizzato sono bloccato sono perso...non so più da dove cazzo prendere non so più che cazzo fare...sono finito...stavo veramente bene...ora non ci sto più con la testa sono distratto stufo e tante altre cose schifose...non sto qui nemmeno a chiederti di perdonarmi perché credo che mi odierai a vita...ma io ero matto per te e non sto scherzando...ma ad un certo punto si devono fare delle scelte pur scomode X come sono...ma al momento sono questo non riesco a muovere un dito e mi sento un uomo piccolo...


È patetico. Punto. Non mi vedrà mai più


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] è un uomo privo di palle e insicuro, potremmo scopare benissimo per 100 anni, ma io in fondo non saprò mai cosa sentirà perché continua a mentire a tutti, anche alla sua ragazza. L'ho bloccato da WhatsApp dopo avergli scritto che è fuori dalla mia vita e la sua risposta è stata questa
> "In tutto quello che ti ho detto non c’è stata nemmeno un briciolo di bugia...traditore non ci sono...giudicami per come vuoi...io c'ho provato quel giorno a fare il passo che dovevo fare ancora prima...ma non ci sono riuscito dopo un po’ di tempo già stavo male...forse x abitudine forse non so il perché ...ma io ancora al giorno d oggi non sono pronto...è vero mi conosci tu e solo tu questo lo so ...e sono stato bene forse troppo bene e quello che ti dicevo quello che pensavo di te era tutto vero...però. Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento...ciò provato l hai visto l ho lasciata ma dopo 2 ore mi sono tirato indietro non ci riesco ...anche io ho dei limiti non posso farci nnt su questo la testa non mi accompagna...e se tu ti stai rivolgendo a me in questo schifoso modo non posso dire nemmeno di calmarti perché hai ragione ho dimostrato quello che hai detto...ma posso giurare su tutto quello che ho a me più caro che tutto ciò che ho detto era pura verità...lo potrei giurare anche davanti a tutto il resto della mia vita....ma io ancora non sono capace di scegliere...è una scelta a me impossibile...per tutto il resto ti chiedo scusa x quello che successo e sono pronto ad affrontare la situazione anche davanti a Dio...per me non è mai esistito amore più sincero di quello che ho avuto nei tuoi confronti...reale...bello...grande...maturo...e tante altre cose...ma purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco...ti chiedo ancora scusa...io non volevo farti stare male...e se mi dici ti ho rovinata a me viene da morire viene da piangere anzi dopo questa parola io mi sto sentendo una merda uno schifo...una persona così piccola che non ti lascio nemmeno ad immaginare...dopo questo rapporto avuto con te così stretto mi sono rovinato anche io...non sono più dell umore per far nnt sono paralizzato sono bloccato sono perso...non so più da dove cazzo prendere non so più che cazzo fare...sono finito...stavo veramente bene...ora non ci sto più con la testa sono distratto stufo e tante altre cose schifose...non sto qui nemmeno a chiederti di perdonarmi perché credo che mi odierai a vita...ma io ero matto per te e non sto scherzando...ma ad un certo punto si devono fare delle scelte pur scomode X come sono...ma al momento sono questo non riesco a muovere un dito e mi sento un uomo piccolo...
> 
> 
> È patetico. Punto. Non mi vedrà mai più


Non è una risposta alla mia domanda ....
(comunque non leggevo tante banalità dalle elementari ...)


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] è un uomo privo di palle e insicuro, potremmo scopare benissimo per 100 anni, ma io in fondo non saprò mai cosa sentirà perché continua a mentire a tutti, anche alla sua ragazza. L'ho bloccato da WhatsApp dopo avergli scritto che è fuori dalla mia vita e la sua risposta è stata questa
> "In tutto quello che ti ho detto non c’è stata nemmeno un briciolo di bugia...traditore non ci sono...giudicami per come vuoi...io c'ho provato quel giorno a fare il passo che dovevo fare ancora prima...ma non ci sono riuscito dopo un po’ di tempo già stavo male...forse x abitudine forse non so il perché ...ma io ancora al giorno d oggi non sono pronto...è vero mi conosci tu e solo tu questo lo so ...e sono stato bene forse troppo bene e quello che ti dicevo quello che pensavo di te era tutto vero...però. Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento...ciò provato l hai visto l ho lasciata ma dopo 2 ore mi sono tirato indietro non ci riesco ...anche io ho dei limiti non posso farci nnt su questo la testa non mi accompagna...e se tu ti stai rivolgendo a me in questo schifoso modo non posso dire nemmeno di calmarti perché hai ragione ho dimostrato quello che hai detto...ma posso giurare su tutto quello che ho a me più caro che tutto ciò che ho detto era pura verità...lo potrei giurare anche davanti a tutto il resto della mia vita....ma io ancora non sono capace di scegliere...è una scelta a me impossibile...per tutto il resto ti chiedo scusa x quello che successo e sono pronto ad affrontare la situazione anche davanti a Dio...per me non è mai esistito amore più sincero di quello che ho avuto nei tuoi confronti...reale...bello...grande...maturo...e tante altre cose...ma purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco...ti chiedo ancora scusa...io non volevo farti stare male...e se mi dici ti ho rovinata a me viene da morire viene da piangere anzi dopo questa parola io mi sto sentendo una merda uno schifo...una persona così piccola che non ti lascio nemmeno ad immaginare...dopo questo rapporto avuto con te così stretto mi sono rovinato anche io...non sono più dell umore per far nnt sono paralizzato sono bloccato sono perso...non so più da dove cazzo prendere non so più che cazzo fare...sono finito...stavo veramente bene...ora non ci sto più con la testa sono distratto stufo e tante altre cose schifose...non sto qui nemmeno a chiederti di perdonarmi perché credo che mi odierai a vita...ma io ero matto per te e non sto scherzando...ma ad un certo punto si devono fare delle scelte pur scomode X come sono...ma al momento sono questo non riesco a muovere un dito e mi sento un uomo piccolo...
> 
> 
> È patetico. Punto. Non mi vedrà mai più


https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asino_di_Buridano


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Ho dato pacco a tutti per giorno 14 notte ferragosto, ho detto che lavorerò, ovviamente è falso in realtà la vista di lui mi fa stare male. Da stamattina è bloccato su whatsapp, purtroppo da fb non potrei perché diventerebbe palese e quindi il cretino ha iniziato a tartassare sul messenger senza nessuna mia risposta . Del tipo
"Sbloccami da whstapp, sto creando un gruppo per parlare di cose dobbiamo a ferragosto e non mi fa aggiungere te." 
"Dammi conferma per favore su quello che devi fare"
Premetto che lo sapevano tutti che lavoro quel giorno, compreso lui. Ma adesso stoccata finale 
"quindi non te ne fotte, grazie mille... Non appena insistono sul perché non ti abbia aggiunto dico la verità.. La reputazione la perdo si ma le palle le esco... E non la perdo solo io così finiscono tutti i problemi.. Miei, tuoi e suoi e di tutti gli amici. Non è un ricatto ma un favore che ti ho chiesto "


CIOÈ DAVVERO????? Per forza devo esserci a sto merda di ferragosto con le minacce??????


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Ho dato pacco a tutti per giorno 14 notte ferragosto, ho detto che lavorerò, ovviamente è falso in realtà la vista di lui mi fa stare male. Da stamattina è bloccato su whatsapp, purtroppo da fb non potrei perché diventerebbe palese e quindi il cretino ha iniziato a tartassare sul messenger senza nessuna mia risposta . Del tipo
"Sbloccami da whstapp, sto creando un gruppo per parlare di cose dobbiamo a ferragosto e non mi fa aggiungere te." 
"Dammi conferma per favore su quello che devi fare"
Premetto che lo sapevano tutti che lavoro quel giorno, compreso lui. Ma adesso stoccata finale 
"quindi non te ne fotte, grazie mille... Non appena insistono sul perché non ti abbia aggiunto dico la verità.. La reputazione la perdo si ma le palle le esco... E non la perdo solo io così finiscono tutti i problemi.. Miei, tuoi e suoi e di tutti gli amici. Non è un ricatto ma un favore che ti ho chiesto "


CIOÈ DAVVERO????? Per forza devo esserci a sto merda di ferragosto con le minacce??????


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] io sento di avere i minuti contati ormai, questo se la canta. Comunque sarebbe meglio, almeno ci liberiamo tutti

Comunque il teatro se lo deve reggere lui, io non ci sarò più. Sono cazzi suoi da questo momento in più, io mi comporto in base a cosa fa stare meglio me stessa, non la sua faccia


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_Jacaranda_ è un uomo privo di palle e insicuro, potremmo scopare benissimo per 100 anni, ma io in fondo non saprò mai cosa sentirà perché continua a mentire a tutti, anche alla sua ragazza. L'ho bloccato da WhatsApp dopo avergli scritto che è fuori dalla mia vita e la sua risposta è stata questa
> "In tutto quello che ti ho detto non c’è stata nemmeno un briciolo di bugia...traditore non ci sono...giudicami per come vuoi...io c'ho provato quel giorno a fare il passo che dovevo fare ancora prima...ma non ci sono riuscito dopo un po’ di tempo già stavo male...forse x abitudine forse non so il perché ...ma io ancora al giorno d oggi non sono pronto...è vero mi conosci tu e solo tu questo lo so ...e sono stato bene forse troppo bene e quello che ti dicevo quello che pensavo di te era tutto vero...però. Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento...ciò provato l hai visto l ho lasciata ma dopo 2 ore mi sono tirato indietro non ci riesco ...anche io ho dei limiti non posso farci nnt su questo la testa non mi accompagna...e se tu ti stai rivolgendo a me in questo schifoso modo non posso dire nemmeno di calmarti perché hai ragione ho dimostrato quello che hai detto...ma posso giurare su tutto quello che ho a me più caro che tutto ciò che ho detto era pura verità...lo potrei giurare anche davanti a tutto il resto della mia vita....ma io ancora non sono capace di scegliere...è una scelta a me impossibile...per tutto il resto ti chiedo scusa x quello che successo e sono pronto ad affrontare la situazione anche davanti a Dio...per me non è mai esistito amore più sincero di quello che ho avuto nei tuoi confronti...reale...bello...grande...maturo...e tante altre cose...ma purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco...ti chiedo ancora scusa...io non volevo farti stare male...e se mi dici ti ho rovinata a me viene da morire viene da piangere anzi dopo questa parola io mi sto sentendo una merda uno schifo...una persona così piccola che non ti lascio nemmeno ad immaginare...dopo questo rapporto avuto con te così stretto mi sono rovinato anche io...non sono più dell umore per far nnt sono paralizzato sono bloccato sono perso...non so più da dove cazzo prendere non so più che cazzo fare...sono finito...stavo veramente bene...ora non ci sto più con la testa sono distratto stufo e tante altre cose schifose...non sto qui nemmeno a chiederti di perdonarmi perché credo che mi odierai a vita...ma io ero matto per te e non sto scherzando...ma ad un certo punto si devono fare delle scelte pur scomode X come sono...ma al momento sono questo non riesco a muovere un dito e mi sento un uomo piccolo...
> 
> 
> È patetico. Punto. Non mi vedrà mai più


Te l’ho già detto basterebbe la frase di Mamie all’inizio di Via col vento: “Non sembrare che mr Asheley (ops Paolo) avere chiesto di sposare”.
Se uno ci tiene si comporta di conseguenza e lo fa subito. Lui neanche dopo un anno.
Cosa fai di bello?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ho dato pacco a tutti per giorno 14 notte ferragosto, ho detto che lavorerò, ovviamente è falso in realtà la vista di lui mi fa stare male. Da stamattina è bloccato su whatsapp, purtroppo da fb non potrei perché diventerebbe palese e quindi il cretino ha iniziato a tartassare sul messenger senza nessuna mia risposta . Del tipo
> "Sbloccami da whstapp, sto creando un gruppo per parlare di cose dobbiamo a ferragosto e non mi fa aggiungere te."
> "Dammi conferma per favore su quello che devi fare"
> Premetto che lo sapevano tutti che lavoro quel giorno, compreso lui. Ma adesso stoccata finale
> ...


Ti minaccia di dirlo perché la tua mancanza lo mette in difficoltà :rotfl:


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti minaccia di dirlo perché la tua mancanza lo mette in difficoltà :rotfl:


Esatto


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l’ho già detto basterebbe la frase di Mamie all’inizio di Via col vento: “Non sembrare che mr Asheley (ops Paolo) avere chiesto di sposare”.
> Se uno ci tiene si comporta di conseguenza e lo fa subito. Lui neanche dopo un anno.
> Cosa fai di bello?


Veramente mi voleva sposare eccome ahahahaha mi diceva che ero io quella con cui metter su famiglia. 
Allucinante


----------



## Marjanna (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ho dato pacco a tutti per giorno 14 notte ferragosto, ho detto che lavorerò, ovviamente è falso in realtà la vista di lui mi fa stare male. Da stamattina è bloccato su whatsapp, purtroppo da fb non potrei perché diventerebbe palese e quindi il cretino ha iniziato a tartassare sul messenger senza nessuna mia risposta . Del tipo
> "Sbloccami da whstapp, sto creando un gruppo per parlare di cose dobbiamo a ferragosto e non mi fa aggiungere te."
> "Dammi conferma per favore su quello che devi fare"
> Premetto che lo sapevano tutti che lavoro quel giorno, compreso lui. Ma adesso stoccata finale
> ...


Com'era? _
Io sono questo_.

Pensa quanto ha meditato... era paralizzato, bloccato. Fatto presto.
Forse teme che proprio la tua assenza desti sospetto (lui è in fase recupero fidanzata, gli crei casini se non assecondi il teatrino).


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ho dato pacco a tutti per giorno 14 notte ferragosto, ho detto che lavorerò, ovviamente è falso in realtà la vista di lui mi fa stare male. Da stamattina è bloccato su whatsapp, purtroppo da fb non potrei perché diventerebbe palese e quindi il cretino ha iniziato a tartassare sul messenger senza nessuna mia risposta . Del tipo
> "Sbloccami da whstapp, sto creando un gruppo per parlare di cose dobbiamo a ferragosto e non mi fa aggiungere te."
> "Dammi conferma per favore su quello che devi fare"
> Premetto che lo sapevano tutti che lavoro quel giorno, compreso lui. Ma adesso stoccata finale
> ...


ma la puntata finale della telenovela cosa prevede?

una roba splatter o una roba alla John Wayne?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Com'era? _
> Io sono questo_.
> 
> Pensa quanto ha meditato... era paralizzato, bloccato. Fatto presto.
> Forse teme che proprio la tua assenza desti sospetto (lui è in fase recupero fidanzata, gli crei casini se non assecondi il teatrino).


Lo so, proprio per questo non lo assecondo perché io non più motivi per farlo, perché devo stare in compagnia di questa persona? Per farlo campare insieme a lei? A me che me ne viene? Nausea!
Se la vede lui. Io sono satura ormai.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Veramente mi voleva sposare eccome ahahahaha mi diceva che ero io quella con cui metter su famiglia.
> Allucinante


Fra un po’ di tempo ci riderai davvero.


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Com'era? _
> Io sono questo_.
> 
> Pensa quanto ha meditato... era paralizzato, bloccato. Fatto presto.
> Forse teme che proprio la tua assenza desti sospetto (lui è in fase recupero fidanzata, gli crei casini se non assecondi il teatrino).


Ma cosa c'è di male a dire che LAVORO io lavoro davvero, non c'è nulla di male. Cosa deve creare sospetto?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la puntata finale della telenovela cosa prevede?
> 
> una roba splatter o una roba alla John Wayne?


Io non lo so più. 
Ma il regista mi vuole male.


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io non lo so più.  Ma il regista mi vuole male.


 mio nonno, che era di Biassa, diceva che nessuno può buttartelo in culo se non ti metti a 90 gradi. 

 qui l'unica che vuole male a Rose è Rose stessa.    che non volendo rispettare i principi della termodinamica, adesso è in piena espansione entropica


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mio nonno, che era di Biassa, diceva che nessuno può buttartelo in culo se non ti metti a 90 gradi.
> 
> qui l'unica che vuole male a Rose è Rose stessa.    che non volendo rispettare i principi della termodinamica, adesso è in piena espansione entropica


Va bene okay, parli come Dante con fare allegorico. 
Ero innamorata (sono) e quindi sono stata mossa dall'ammooore ok?
Cosa dovevo fare? Almeno io sono stata mossa da questa, lui da cosa? Boh
Come diceva la tizia di Closer 
"Dov'è questo amore? Dov'è? Io non lo tocco, non lo sento, non lo vedo. Certo vedo delle belle parole, ma io non so cosa farmene delle tue belle parole"


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Va bene okay, parli come Dante con fare allegorico.
> Ero innamorata (sono) e quindi sono stata mossa dall'ammooore ok?
> Cosa dovevo fare? Almeno io sono stata mossa da questa, lui da cosa? Boh
> Come diceva la tizia di Closer
> "Dov'è questo amore? Dov'è? Io non lo tocco, non lo sento, non lo vedo. Certo vedo delle belle parole, ma io non so cosa farmene delle tue belle parole"


lui voleva il tuo culo e ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo.    tu volevi il suo cuore e non hai raggiunto l'obbiettivo.

prendi atto della sconfitta e passa avanti, sennò finisci come la gattara dei Simpson


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Ma ora chi cazzo lo vuole il suo cuore? Nel suo cuore non c'è niente.
E comunque io volevo il progetto anche, del suo cuore ero sicura di averlo ingenuamente. 
Renditi conto. 
E anche volevo scoparmelo h24 sono sincera


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma ora chi cazzo lo vuole il suo cuore? Nel suo cuore non c'è niente.
> E comunque io volevo il progetto anche, del suo cuore ero sicura di averlo ingenuamente.
> Renditi conto.
> E anche volevo scoparmelo h24 sono sincera


e questo lo abbiamo capito, come abbiamo capito che ti ha mandato il cervello in pappa ed il cuore in pezzi.

ed ancora sta qui a parlare di lui.  magari ne parli male, ma parli sempre e solo di lui.

ed ancora non hai capito che il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio, ma l'indifferenza.

ed io voglio sapere la trama dell'ultima puntata delle telenovela chè devo decidere se prendere gli hot dog o i popcorn


----------



## Lostris (6 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti minaccia di dirlo perché la tua mancanza lo mette in difficoltà :rotfl:


Il grande bluff


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non è una risposta alla mia domanda ....
> (comunque non leggevo tante banalità dalle elementari ...)


It's paese, baby


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo lo abbiamo capito, come abbiamo capito che ti ha mandato il cervello in pappa ed il cuore in pezzi.
> 
> ed ancora sta qui a parlare di lui.  magari ne parli male, ma parli sempre e solo di lui.
> 
> ...


Due costolette con la glassa no?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il grande bluff


Puoi spiegarlo?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Mi sento una merda nei confronti di una delle mie migliori amiche, dato che non sto andando alla sua festa di compleanno stasera. Mi sento una merda. Mi hanno cercata 3 miei amici per dirmi che a ferragosto ci devo essere costi quel che costi, e mi sento una merda pure a mentire a loro.
Per ora sto così, mi serve questo... Per fortuna mia cugina mi regge il gioco, e stasera sta raccontando che ho mezza faccia gonfia per via del dente. Che cazzo di periodo


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

Bugie che coprono altre bugie coprono altre bugie. Soltanto perché non sei in grado di reggere la più banale delle verità. Cioè che hai mentito, tradito, gestito una partita ad alto rischio in un contesto piccolo, paesano e rognoso per il solo motivo che i sentimenti che provavi ti facevano sentire in qualche modo pulita. Alzati in piedi, smetti di piangere, prenditi a schiaffi da sola e cresci una buona volta. Le corna sono Innanzitutto logistica e mentefredda. Altrimenti finisci tritata.


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bugie che coprono altre bugie coprono altre bugie. Soltanto perché non sei in grado di reggere la più banale delle verità. Cioè che hai mentito, tradito, gestito una partita ad alto rischio in un contesto piccolo, paesano e rognoso per il solo motivo che i sentimenti che provavi ti facevano sentire in qualche modo pulita. Alzati in piedi, smetti di piangere, prenditi a schiaffi da sola e cresci una buona volta. Le corna sono Innanzitutto logistica e mentefredda. Altrimenti finisci tritata.


Io le corna non le ho fatte a nessuno!


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sento una merda nei confronti di una delle mie migliori amiche, dato che non sto andando alla sua festa di compleanno stasera. Mi sento una merda. Mi hanno cercata 3 miei amici per dirmi che a ferragosto ci devo essere costi quel che costi, e mi sento una merda pure a mentire a loro.
> Per ora sto così, mi serve questo... Per fortuna mia cugina mi regge il gioco, e stasera sta raccontando che ho mezza faccia gonfia per via del dente. Che cazzo di periodo





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bugie che coprono altre bugie coprono altre bugie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggiti Arci...guarda che ha ragione, @_Rose1994_

Stai fra l'altro mentendo malissimo. 
Così ti tiri addosso veramente i casini. 
Ma li stai chiamando tu. 

Quando si mente non ci deve essere nessuno che regge il gioco. NESSUNO.
Se menti è una roba che ha da riguardare te e soltanto te. 
E' una regola base. 

La menzogna ha da viaggiare parallelamente alla verità e dalla verità discendere. E per discendere dalla verità, è necessario esser in buoni rapporti con la realtà. 
Se decidi di usarla.
Usare menzogne troppo distanti dalla realtà finisce per creare un castello troppo complesso da gestire e basta poi un attimo di distrazione perchè crolli. 
Confondere realtà con verità è darsi la zappa non sui piedi, ma nei denti, se si decidi di mentire. 

Da mentitricie mi viene da dirti che una mia scaramanzia è sempre stata non mentire usando la malasalute. 
Scaramanzie da giocatrice...ma non solo.
Nelle piccole realtà, sono le menzogne più semplici da sgamare. 
Con la scusa dell'interesse per l'altro....

Una roba tipo "ho saputo che XXX aveva mal di denti poveretta, spero stia meglio!!" 
"mal di denti?? che mal di denti???"

Oppure, nel castello di menzogne che stai raccontando, affidandole anche alla bocca di qualcuno che non sei tu, basta che ti sfugga il particolare che permette a qualcuno di attento di fare il collegamento giusto. 

Affettuosamente...sveglia @_Rose1994_.

I bubboni che stanno per scoppiare, l'unico modo per governarli in un qualche modo, è governare lo scoppio. 
Saper prevedere il più possibile le conseguenze dello scoppio e dirigere lo scoppio dove si vuole che vada. 

Il punto è che se il castello di cazzate raccontate è troppo complesso le variabili in gioco sono incontrollabili. 

Non puoi stare rifugiata in casa inventando cazzate. 
Non puoi neanche fuggire. 
Fidati, tutto torna. E non è scaramanzia.
Nelle piccole realtà tutto viene annotato e tenuto lì.

Più la valigia è vuota, meglio si sta. 

E te lo dico per esperienza 

Io comunque, adoro le piccole realtà.
Basta non esserne schiavi. 

Ed è quello il primo passo. 
Per cui serve nutrire la fierezza di sè.

Quella pulizia di cui dice @_Arcistufo_...riguarda il tuo essere interiore e non l'immagine di te. 

Fino a quando sarai presa a tener pulita l'immagine di te, continuerai a perder pezzi di quella che sei. 
E quando tu non ci sei, sei confusa, spezzata, e soprattutto TEMI I TUOI STESSI SEGRETI, non hai più neanche dominio delle maschere che indossi.

Occhio.


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggiti Arci...guarda che ha ragione, @_Rose1994_
> 
> Stai fra l'altro mentendo malissimo.
> Così ti tiri addosso veramente i casini.
> ...


Io non so più come gestire il fatto che non voglio vedere Paolo perché lui è sempre con i miei amici. Quindi ditemi voi come fare per 
A. Restare insospettata ma mantenere le amicizie 
B non vederlo!!!!!

Non conosco altre soluzioni se non allontanarmi ma non ho scuse.

 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mettiti nei miei panni, per ora io ho la nausea se li vedo insieme, se lui mi si avvicina io vomito, non voglio vederlo, mi fa schifo. Certo che ci penso alle conseguenze se uscisse la verità, ma non posso preoccuparmi di qualcosa che potrebbe uscire nel futuro immediato o non, io devo pensare adesso a come mantenere la mia vita senza incontrare allo stesso tavolo questo essere.
Illuminatemi


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io non so più come gestire il fatto che non voglio vedere Paolo perché lui è sempre con i miei amici. Quindi ditemi voi come fare per
> A. Restare insospettata ma mantenere le amicizie
> B non vederlo!!!!!
> 
> Non conosco altre soluzioni se non allontanarmi ma non ho scuse.


Intanto devi iniziare a fottertene di restare insospettata. 

Mi spiego. 

Se a governarti è la paura che sospettino, nove su dieci farai o dirai qualcosa che farà emergere esattamente la tua paura. 
La paura è quella bestia a cui non piace stare nascosta quando comanda. 

Quindi prima di tutto devi iniziare a distaccarti dall'idea che sei super partes. 
Che significa assumerti dentro il fatto che non esiste un buon motivo per  fare la stronza. 

Non esistono scuse. 
Hai fatto la stronza perchè farlo ti sembrava soddisfare i tuoi interessi. 
E i tuoi interessi erano importanti più di tutto il resto.

ci sei fino a qui?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ mettiti nei miei panni, per ora io ho la nausea se li vedo insieme, se lui mi si avvicina io vomito, non voglio vederlo, mi fa schifo. Certo che ci penso alle conseguenze se uscisse la verità, ma non posso preoccuparmi di qualcosa che potrebbe uscire nel futuro immediato o non, io devo pensare adesso a come mantenere la mia vita senza incontrare allo stesso tavolo questo essere.
> Illuminatemi


Non posso mettermi nei tuoi panni @_Rose1994_.
Alla tua età io vivevo da sola, mi mantenevo da sola da almeno sei anni.
Ero andata via da un paese che mi stava stretto. 
E avevo una idea della troia completamente diversa dalla tua. 
Ero stata violentata.
Avevo avuto un amante di 20 anni più grande di me e fatto esperienze che da quel che scrivi manco ti sfiorano. 

tu puoi metterti nei miei panni?
Dubito. 

Non te lo chiedo neanche perchè so che è una richiesta impossibile. 

Ma non solo.

E' una richiesta che, se soddisfatta, non porterebbe da nessuna parte.

A te non serve qualcuno che la vede come te. 

a te serve qualcuno che ti offre una visuale che non sai considerare dalla tua prospettiva.

Ma perdonami @_Rose1994_, ho la sensazione che tu non sia particolarmente pronta a guardare da altre prospettive. 

E mi fai venire in mente i cervi che presi dal panico durante il temporale corrono verso il burrone senza riuscire a fermarsi. Scappando da qualcosa da cui non possono scappare.

Quel che posso offrire è confronto.
E non-giudizio. 

A te accettare.


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non posso mettermi nei tuoi panni [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION].
> Alla tua età io vivevo da sola, mi mantenevo da sola da almeno sei anni.
> Ero andata via da un paese che mi stava stretto.
> E avevo una idea della troia completamente diversa dalla tua.
> ...


Immagino che i miei problemi siano super cazzate per te. 
Sinceramente hai ragione. 
Mi stai dicendo che quindi non posso scappare dal non vederlo?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Immagino che i miei problemi siano super cazzate per te.
> Sinceramente hai ragione.
> Mi stai dicendo che quindi non posso scappare dal non vederlo?


Ti ho scritto che non giudico. 
Se fosse diversamente non l'avrei scritto. 

Quindi no, non penso minimamente che i tuoi problemi siano cazzate. 
Penso che tu sia nella merda per la verità. 
E che ti ci stai pure rigirando dentro. 

E immagino che tu stia parecchio male. 
Fra l'altro non ho bisogno di immaginarlo. 
Si legge fra le righe dei tuoi sfoghi quando provi a darti della disciplina rispetto alle tue azioni. 
E leggo le delusione del vedere che in fondo non ci riesci a disciplinarti. 

Credo che tu ti sia delusa parecchio in questo periodo. 
Che tu abbia incontrato una te che non ti piace, che non stimi, che non vorresti fosse parte di te. 
Ma che al contempo ti ha fatto vivere una esperienza che ti ha fatto sentire l'intensità scorrerti addosso.

Penso che tu sia in un bel temporale emotivo. 

E penso che tu debba smettere di dare di testa al muro.
Smetterla di cercare soluzioni. 
E fermarti prendendoti il tempo di guardare le macerie che ti circondano.

Più che altro per decidere cosa tenere e cosa scartare. 

Ti sto dicendo che tu adesso sei a casa, non lo stai vedendo, eppure la tua testa, i tuoi pensieri, le tue emozioni continuano a tornare a lui. 
E' dentro di te adesso che devi rivolgere lo sguardo. 

Poi il resto. 
Ma poi. 

Fino a che non giri lo sguardo, non ti smuovi. 

Mi stai seguendo Rose?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto che non giudico.
> Se fosse diversamente non l'avrei scritto.
> 
> Quindi no, non penso minimamente che i tuoi problemi siano cazzate.
> ...


Sì, è vero. Ci penso anche quando non lo vedo perché ho paura di vederlo, assurdo. 
Ti seguo


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sì, è vero. Ci penso anche quando non lo vedo perché ho paura di vederlo, assurdo.
> Ti seguo


Non è assurdo 

SE io ti dicessi "non pensare all'orso bianco!"
Tu a cosa penseresti, volente o nolente e immediatamente?


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Due costolette con la glassa no?


  meglio il cosciotto di cinghiale


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è assurdo
> 
> SE io ti dicessi "non pensare all'orso bianco!"
> Tu a cosa penseresti, volente o nolente e immediatamente?


Si, lo capisco 
Ma ancora non abbiamo trovato nessuna soluzione  io non so come gestire queste cose
In più l'ho bloccato su whatsapp e lei potrebbe accorgersene. In questo caso cosa potrei fare?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si, lo capisco
> Ma ancora non abbiamo trovato nessuna soluzione  io non so come gestire queste cose


Lascia stare la soluzione. 
Le soluzioni non si cercano. E neanche si trovano.
Si prendono quando si presentano. 

Affinchè si presentino servono le giuste condizioni. 
E per giuste condizioni intendo la giusta disposizione del TUO sguardo a coglierle. 

Torniamo all'orso bianco, per un momento.
Quando la sua immagine è uscita dalla tua mente? 
Riesci a cogliere il momento, il click?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio il cosciotto di cinghiale


minchia..con 'sto cosciotto di cinghiale!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Sappi che aveva ragione [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] a non vedermi in buoni rapporti con un cosciotto da spolpare 

Ho scoperto che mi piace che mi si presenti la carne già libera dall'osso...pigrizia, maledetta pigrizia :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> In più l'ho bloccato su whatsapp e lei potrebbe accorgersene. In questo caso cosa potrei fare?


Adesso come adesso, viste le condizioni generali, nel caso...la svampita funziona benissimo 

"uh...bloccato?? ma dai!! chissà che ho fatto col cel, che stordita in questo periodo!"

E poi tiri dritto per la tua strada. (nel senso che lo tieni bloccato)
Mica devi spiegare ogni pisciata che fai, ma ti pare?


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lascia stare la soluzione.
> Le soluzioni non si cercano. E neanche si trovano.
> Si prendono quando si presentano.
> 
> ...


Le volte in cui penso a Paolo lo penso sempre legato al modo che ho di gestire le mie uscite. Esempio vorrei bere un succo in spiaggia con amica X, ops può venire Paolo.
Oppure sabato sera, sabato sera vorrei andare a ballare ma lui sarà preso in considerazione se vorrà venire o meno e me lo ritroverò.
Al mare domenica... Con chi vado? La sua ragazza in teoria sarebbe mia amica, io vomito davvero se li vedo stesi sullo stesso telo.
È tutto un incubo  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION].
Ecco io penso a Paolo quando vorrei uscire a divertirmi perché in quel momento mi muore tutto pensando che potrebbe esserci lui 
Quindi il momento in cui penso a Paolo è quando voglio stare con i miei amici.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Le volte in cui penso a Paolo lo penso sempre legato al modo che ho di gestire le mie uscite. Esempio vorrei bere un succo in spiaggia con amica X, ops può venire Paolo.
> Oppure sabato sera, sabato sera vorrei andare a ballare ma lui sarà preso in considerazione se vorrà venire o meno e me lo ritroverò.
> Al mare domenica... Con chi vado? La sua ragazza in teoria sarebbe mia amica, io vomito davvero se li vedo stesi sullo stesso telo.
> È tutto un incubo  @_ipazia_.
> ...


Stai con me [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] 

Sei riuscita a cogliere il click di quando l'orso bianco è uscito dalla tua testa?

E' quel click il meccanismo per accompagnare alla porta pure Paolo


----------



## Rose1994 (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stai con me [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION]
> 
> Sei riuscita a cogliere il click di quando l'orso bianco è uscito dalla tua testa?
> 
> E' quel click il meccanismo per accompagnare alla porta pure Paolo


No, non lo riesco a inquadrare. 
Mi vengono in mente due scene, la prima io in Grecia che gli dico che con me ha chiuso e lui che si butta sul letto, la seconda siamo in macchina soli  quel mercoledì pomeriggio e io stavo in pace e c'era un sole bellissimo e mentre guidava mi appoggio al suo braccio contenta.
Non hanno senso queste due cose.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No, non lo riesco a inquadrare.
> Mi vengono in mente due scene, la prima io in Grecia che gli dico che con me ha chiuso e lui che si butta sul letto, la seconda siamo in macchina soli  quel mercoledì pomeriggio e io stavo in pace e c'era un sole bellissimo e mentre guidava mi appoggio al suo braccio contenta.
> Non hanno senso queste due cose.


Lo vedo che non riesci a inquadrare :rotfl:

Hai una mente veramente indisciplinata 

TI ho fatto l'esempio dell'orso bianco per il semplice motivo che prima di correre serve imparare a camminare.
L'immagine di un orso bianco non ti porta emozioni. E' facile usarlo per osservare come le immagini entrano ed escono dalla mente. 

Ma ti ostini a voler correre :carneval:

Paolo...se provi a buttarlo fuori dalla testa, ti si fissa dentro giusto?
Se provi a trattenerlo salgono i cattivi pensieri e il resto delle emozioni che ti provocano emozioni dolorose, giusto?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

Ma più che altro, rosellina bella, dove cazzo pensavi di andare in un mondo di segreti e bugie come quello delle corna se hai la tenuta emotiva di un criceto a cui abbiano strofinato il  culo con la trementina?
Io mi butterei apposta in tutte le situazione in cui _sai_ di incontrarli. Anche perché c'è sempre un piccolissimo particolare. Anche se so che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi odierà, visto il suo paziente lavoro con l'orso bianco, non posso non dirlo: e se sto paolo, fosse soltanto un Povero Diavolo qualunque che sta cercando di gestire la cosa invece che un vigliacco traditore figlio di puttana personaggio da operetta visto che ha davanti due donne che gli piacciono entrambe? Che poi è uno scenario normalissimo quando finisce una storia e conosci una persona che magari potrebbe essere la persona giusta ma la conosci nel momento sbagliato?
Rosellina mia bella, Tu sei una paesanotta , lui è un paesanotto. Condividete gli stessi valori e gli stessi paraocchi. Inclusa l'incapacità di guardare le cose se non nell'ottica che il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora e i sentimenti sono quelli del dopo pranzo su Mediaset.
Vuoi rompere gli schemi? Rompili per bene.
Esci apposta con la gente per vedere se lo incontri, se lo incontri con lei meglio.
Studia lo, vedi come reagisce e Piantala di stare a preoccuparti di come ti senti tu. Se devi vomitare, vomita. Se devi stare malissimo, stai malissimo. Ma piantala di coccolarti sto tumore di malessere che stai facendo diventare un mostro una cosa che è uno sputacchio sul muro.
E si, sei na ragazzina capricciosa.
Ma questo, credimi é il tuo unico problema. Tutti gli altri dipendono da questo.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma più che altro, rosellina bella, dove cazzo pensavi di andare in un mondo di segreti e bugie come quello delle corna se hai la tenuta emotiva di un criceto a cui abbiano strofinato il  culo con la trementina?
> Io mi butterei apposta in tutte le situazione in cui _sai_ di incontrarli. Anche perché c'è sempre un piccolissimo particolare. Anche se so che @_ipazia_ mi odierà, visto il suo paziente lavoro con l'orso bianco, non posso non dirlo: e se sto paolo, fosse soltanto un Povero Diavolo qualunque che sta cercando di gestire la cosa invece che un vigliacco traditore figlio di puttana personaggio da operetta visto che ha davanti due donne che gli piacciono entrambe? Che poi è uno scenario normalissimo quando finisce una storia e conosci una persona che magari potrebbe essere la persona giusta ma la conosci nel momento sbagliato?
> Rosellina mia bella, Tu sei una paesanotta , lui è un paesanotto. Condividete gli stessi valori e gli stessi paraocchi. Inclusa l'incapacità di guardare le cose se non nell'ottica che il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora e i sentimenti sono quelli del dopo pranzo su Mediaset.
> Vuoi rompere gli schemi? Rompili per bene.
> ...


Odiarti? 
Come potrei?

Anche per me questo Paolo è un povero diavolo che si è ficcato in una situazione da cui non sa più bene come uscire. 
E' seduto su una bomba ad orologeria. 
E, probabilmente siccome non era pago della bomba, ha imbottito i cuscini col tritolo per esser più sicuro di saltare in aria una buona volta 

Detto questo, su una cosa non sono d'accordo. 
A @_Rose1994_ rompere gli schemi fa una paura fottuta. 
Non desidera rompere gli schemi (anche se ne avrebbe estremo bisogno...uno di quei casi in cui quel che si vuole non è quello di cui si ha bisogno)
Credo anzi che il suo desiderio sia poterli attraversare, che si aprano e richiudano al suo passaggio lasciando tutto immutato. 
Una delle massime illusioni di controllo 

L'altra cosa su cui non sono pienamente d'accordo è la tenuta emotiva. 
Potrebbe anche averla la tenuta...ma ha una mente veramente indisciplinata. 
Di cui ha minima conoscenza. Questo, unito al fatto che ha il terrore di guardarsi negli occhi, la rende ancora più indisciplinata
Influenzandosi a vicenda, mente ed emozioni, ne discende il casino e l'umor nero.

Quando ti leggo mi fai sempre una certa nostalgia del mio amante 40enne, vi somigliate 
Anche se lui era più grezzo e basico. Mi ricordo che quando iniziava a riprendermi esordiva con "bambina..." e una carezzina distratta :carneval:
Che bel periodo :inlove:

comunque non ce la vedo a incontrarli...o forse, incontrarli, farebbe esplodere il tutto. 

Poi ormai un po' mi hai inquadrata...il mio modus operandi comprende la visualizzazione dell'intero percorso e piani con uscite di emergenza. 
E disciplina. 

Non sono mai andata allo sbaraglio, che io ricordi. 
Anche nei momenti più bui. 

Ma ho una amica che lo fa spesso...vabbè. I risultati sono quel che sono. 
C'è da dire che è una maestra ad incassare e gestire le emergenze! Oltre ad avere una faccia che dire come il culo è dire poco :carneval:


----------



## Rosarose (6 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma più che altro, rosellina bella, dove cazzo pensavi di andare in un mondo di segreti e bugie come quello delle corna se hai la tenuta emotiva di un criceto a cui abbiano strofinato il  culo con la trementina?
> Io mi butterei apposta in tutte le situazione in cui _sai_ di incontrarli. Anche perché c'è sempre un piccolissimo particolare. Anche se so che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi odierà, visto il suo paziente lavoro con l'orso bianco, non posso non dirlo: e se sto paolo, fosse soltanto un Povero Diavolo qualunque che sta cercando di gestire la cosa invece che un vigliacco traditore figlio di puttana personaggio da operetta visto che ha davanti due donne che gli piacciono entrambe? Che poi è uno scenario normalissimo quando finisce una storia e conosci una persona che magari potrebbe essere la persona giusta ma la conosci nel momento sbagliato?
> Rosellina mia bella, Tu sei una paesanotta , lui è un paesanotto. Condividete gli stessi valori e gli stessi paraocchi. Inclusa l'incapacità di guardare le cose se non nell'ottica che il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora e i sentimenti sono quelli del dopo pranzo su Mediaset.
> Vuoi rompere gli schemi? Rompili per bene.
> ...


Sottoscrivo pienamente!!
Non devi scappare da niente, devi tenere sotto controllo la tua emotività.
Devi diventare fredda e distaccata, e come dice Arcistufo studiare la situazione. 
Se ne vuoi uscire a testa alta..

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Odiarti?
> Come potrei?
> 
> Anche per me questo Paolo è un povero diavolo che si è ficcato in una situazione da cui non sa più bene come uscire.
> ...


Non siamo tutti vulcaniani. So che questa battuta è da vecchio babbione ma io lo sono. E orgogliosamente. La faccia da culo probabilmente è un altro pezzo di quello che io chiamo istinto.
P.s. grazie, di cuore. Avermi paragonato in meglio al tuo amante quarantenne. Mi piace sempre molto quando una femmina mi paragona a qualche sua scelta. Anche se penso che non ci sia un frangente in cui un maschio di 40 anni si accosti ad una femmina di 25 anni senza considerarla una bambina. Se non si ponesse così, secondo me avrebbe dei problemi seri.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo pienamente!!
> Non devi scappare da niente, devi tenere sotto controllo la tua emotività.
> Devi diventare fredda e distaccata, e come dice Arcistufo studiare la situazione.
> Se ne vuoi uscire a testa alta..
> ...


A testa alta al paese non ne esce a prescindere. Di sicuro Così non gestisce una mazza.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti vulcaniani. So che questa battuta è da vecchio babbione ma io lo sono. E orgogliosamente. La faccia da culo probabilmente è un altro pezzo di quello che io chiamo istinto.
> P.s. grazie, di cuore. Avermi paragonato in meglio al tuo amante quarantenne. Mi piace sempre molto quando una femmina mi paragona a qualche sua scelta. Anche se penso che non ci sia un frangente in cui un maschio di 40 anni si accosti ad una femmina di 25 anni senza considerarla una bambina. Se non si ponesse così, secondo me avrebbe dei problemi seri.



"E' curioso come spesso voi umani riusciate ad ottenere tutto quello che non volete" 

Sono una vecchia babbiona pure io...figa vecchia babbiona 

Concordo, la faccia da culo è una forma dell'istinto. E le ha salvato il culo in situazioni veramente al limite dell'irreale. 
Quando non mi fa incazzare, mi fa rotolare dal ridere. 

ps: prego. 
Ne avevo 20 da poco compiuti...e lui viaggiava verso i 45. 
E concordo. 
Quella consapevolezza, unita alla capacità di vedere la femmina in fieri e potenza, ma senza spostarla dal suo tempo è ciò che rende una relazione così asimmetrica sufficientemente funzionale. 
Ed è paradossale...il pervertire apertamente rimette il piano in prospettiva.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *A testa alta al paese non ne esce a prescindere*. Di sicuro Così non gestisce una mazza.


Eh già.

Ecco perchè far dipendere CHI SI E' dall'immagine CHE SI HA è una di quelle cose da non fare. 

E io lei non la vedo molto centrata in chi è.
E' pur vero che a volte perdersi è ritrovarsi...ma non è detto. 
E sicuramente non è casuale. O indisciplinato.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Io non riesco più a gestire tranquillamente la situazione come se ne niente fosse, mi sono già bastati e avanzati i 7 giorni in Grecia.
Sono al limite. 
Li vedo di nuovo insieme passeggiare davanti a me e stavolta scoppio. 
In più lui non sa gestire un cazzo, diventa nervoso anche lui, è tutto un casino. 
Lui però se l'è cercata di nuovo la situazione, io posso svignarmela per un po'...

Non posso far finta di niente e fare la fredda e distaccata, io non ho mai saputo fare la fredda e distaccata o meglio mai sentendomi come mi sento adesso.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma più che altro, rosellina bella, dove cazzo pensavi di andare in un mondo di segreti e bugie come quello delle corna se hai la tenuta emotiva di un criceto a cui abbiano strofinato il  culo con la trementina?
> Io mi butterei apposta in tutte le situazione in cui _sai_ di incontrarli. Anche perché c'è sempre un piccolissimo particolare. Anche se so che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi odierà, visto il suo paziente lavoro con l'orso bianco, non posso non dirlo: e se sto paolo, fosse soltanto un Povero Diavolo qualunque che sta cercando di gestire la cosa invece che un vigliacco traditore figlio di puttana personaggio da operetta visto che ha davanti due donne che gli piacciono entrambe? Che poi è uno scenario normalissimo quando finisce una storia e conosci una persona che magari potrebbe essere la persona giusta ma la conosci nel momento sbagliato?
> Rosellina mia bella, Tu sei una paesanotta , lui è un paesanotto. Condividete gli stessi valori e gli stessi paraocchi. Inclusa l'incapacità di guardare le cose se non nell'ottica che il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora e i sentimenti sono quelli del dopo pranzo su Mediaset.
> Vuoi rompere gli schemi? Rompili per bene.
> ...


Già provata sta cosa, mesi fa facevo finta di niente... Stavo male uguale. 
Paolo non so più chi è, se l'è cercata anche lui però perché è tornato lui un mese fa, sapeva che ormai io ero al limite e un cambio di acque sarebbe successo, mantenere tutto così come è vorrebbe dire farmi morire lentamente mentre loro salgono all'altare e io faccio da damigella a lei senza una mia vita propria.
La mia vita deve tornare a essere la mia vita. 
Intanto tanto santo non c'è, perché non si imbroglia con i sentimenti e lui lo ha fatto. Che mi ha amato io gli credo poco, l'amore per me è altro. 
Detto ciò io devo tornare alla mia vita senza sentire il suo peso, senza crearmi difese del tipo "si perde sta gran gnocca che sono" perché sinceramente è lui che non mi ha voluta quindi.... E nemmeno posso pensare "ora me ne trovo un altro" perché non sono nel mood giusto. Come devo restare a galla? Con la verità e cioè che non mi ha voluta, mi ha ingannata, mi ha usata, e se penso così mi viene voglia di tirargli la bottiglia di vino in faccia, e non sono sicura che non sarei capace.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Se lui ha scelto di stare con lei mi chiedo a cosa serva che io dica la verità. Non ha più senso.

Io non posso scappare, non è mia intenzione abbandonare per sempre le mie amiche, io vorrei solo un periodo di quiete. Penso sempre a questo : magari in questi giorni metto piede fuori casa, vado nei miei soliti chioschi, chiamo una mia amica o scrivo sul gruppo WhatsApp, e vengono tutti. Loro due si siedono davanti a me, lui le tiene la mano, io mi accorgo la pancia mi si chiude, il vino mi va di traverso, dentro mi viene da piangere. Penso a come sarebbe stata andata se lui l'avesse lasciata: finalmente io e lui, anche di nascosto, io l'esclusiva, chissene frega degli amici, io e lui in spiaggia soli.
E mi viene da piangere. E già mi viene da piangere adesso, figurarsi mentre li vedo realmente. 
Io sto morendo lentamente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> minchia..con 'sto cosciotto di cinghiale!! :rotfl::rotfl:  Sappi che aveva ragione [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] a non vedermi in buoni rapporti con un cosciotto da spolpare   Ho scoperto che mi piace che mi si presenti la carne già libera dall'osso...pigrizia, maledetta pigrizia :carneval:


  che sei pigra lo sappiamo.  ma almeno na bistecca....


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Se lui ha scelto di stare con lei mi chiedo a cosa serva che io dica la verità. Non ha più senso.
> 
> Io non posso scappare, non è mia intenzione abbandonare per sempre le mie amiche, io vorrei solo un periodo di quiete. Penso sempre a questo : magari in questi giorni metto piede fuori casa, vado nei miei soliti chioschi, chiamo una mia amica o scrivo sul gruppo WhatsApp, e vengono tutti. Loro due si siedono davanti a me, lui le tiene la mano, io mi accorgo la pancia mi si chiude, il vino mi va di traverso, dentro mi viene da piangere. Penso a come sarebbe stata andata se lui l'avesse lasciata: finalmente io e lui, anche di nascosto, io l'esclusiva, chissene frega degli amici, io e lui in spiaggia soli.
> E mi viene da piangere. E già mi viene da piangere adesso, figurarsi mentre li vedo realmente.
> Io sto morendo lentamente.


Stiamo tutti morendo lentamente.

Dovresti cercare di farlo con più stile e meno drammi. 

Cercare riferimenti esterni per dare una dimensione un po’ più corretta alle cose a volte aiuta.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> non si imbroglia con i sentimenti e lui lo ha fatto. Che mi ha amato io gli credo poco, l'amore per me è altro.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Basta ti prego ho i crampi dal ridere!

Cosa NON si fa nel mondo delle corna?
Senti marmocchia presuntuosa e convinta di sapere come va il mondo dal basso della sua esperienza di rincoglionita rinchiusa in un buco di culo. Ti avrei anche lasciato perdere ma adesso mi hai veramente scocciato. Quando si parla di sentimenti ragionare in termini di onestà imbroglio è un'idiozia. Semplicemente perché i sentimenti, ovviamente film Disney esclusi, sono la cosa più ondivaga, volatile, e soprattutto impossibile da classificare con le parole che esistano. Avere l'esatta capacità di descrivere quello che si prova mentre lo si sta provando è un dono di natura dei più preziosi e ce l'avrà forse una persona su un milione. Per cui Piantala di dire cazzate, e soprattutto di pensare cazzate. Probabilmente lui avrà provato un qualche tipo di amore, contemporaneamente per lei, per te, e anche per quella tizia col vestito rosso che le fasciava le chiappe che le sarà passata davanti in qualche momento della sua vita.
I sentimenti in questa storia non c'entrano un cazzo. Prima la smetti di raccontarti che sono i sentimenti la scriminante, prima ne esci. Qui si parla di riconoscibilità, di messaggi scritti confusi e confondenti, di comportamenti al limite del ridicolo.
Ma i sentimenti non c'entrano un cazzo.
È per i tuoi comportamenti che passerai da troia.
É per i suoi comportamenti che ci stai male.
Dei suoi sentimenti Non sai un cazzo, dei tuoi ancora meno.
Se non che stai taaaaaaanto male
E allora, per favore, rispondi a una domanda molto semplice, se ci stai così male ma lui non lo vuoi più, esattamente per quale motivo stai male? Qual è la ragione della tua profonda sofferenza Tanto più che sei incensata dal sacro scudo dell'amore?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Stiamo tutti morendo lentamente.
> 
> Dovresti cercare di farlo con più stile e meno drammi.
> 
> Cercare riferimenti esterni per dare una dimensione un po’ più corretta alle cose a volte aiuta.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Basta ti prego ho i crampi dal ridere!
> 
> Cosa NON si fa nel mondo delle corna?
> ...


Sto male perché ha ferito i miei sentimenti, non mi ha voluta, ha tradito la fiducia che avevo in lui. Ti basta come motivazione?
Che ha preferito un'altra a me mi pare sia già un bel colpo per me dato che io ero innamorata e volevo stare con lui. 
Mi ci trovavo bene, parlavamo un sacco, c'era complicità, sapevamo divertirci e il sesso era.. Che lo dico a fare?
Quindi ora non c'è più niente, mi rode il culo!
Non ho ottenuto un bel cazzo.

Anzi sai cosa ho ottenuto? Sto teatro di merda che devo portare avanti, la vista di loro due che mi fa schifo, e io zitta e non posso dire che in realtà mi trovo di merda a reggere sta merda.


----------



## Vera (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Basta ti prego ho i crampi dal ridere!
> 
> Cosa NON si fa nel mondo delle corna?
> ...


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si, lo capisco
> Ma ancora non abbiamo trovato nessuna soluzione  io non so come gestire queste cose
> In più l'ho bloccato su whatsapp e lei potrebbe accorgersene. In questo caso cosa potrei fare?


La soluzione è dissimulare un distacco emotivo e lavorare all’opera di distruzione del soggetto e fino  a che ti dimanderai come hai fatto solo a ventilare l’ipotesi che ti possa essere piaciuto .
Ma per poterlo fare devi essere convinta che non lo vorrai più .... 
ma non lo sei ... pensi che la tua sia una strategia vincente per portartelo a casa (bloccarlo sui social e insultarlo ).. c’eri vicina ... ma non ce l’hai fatta .
Tu non lo ami ..vuoi vincere sulla tapina che non hai esitato a schiacciare quando ne hai avuto l’opportunita’. E guarda che non ti giudico , affatto, ma non mi intenerisci ... guarda le cose come stanno e capirai cosa devi fare per stare meglio ..perché , ripeto, stai molto male perché non hai vinto il trofeo ...
E quando lo capirai e vorrai davvero eliminare il bubbone scemo di P , ci riuscirai...
Con lui le hai provate tutte ... cercando di essere quella che lui avrebbe voluto (secondo te ). Ma non ha funzionato . E l’hai voluto perché è quanto di meglio c’e Sulla tua mini piazza e non ti spieghi perché non ti sia stato facile portarlo a casa ..dato che sei gnocca e la sua ragazza fa
Pena ..
Mo’ basta ... basta lagna e basta balle raccontate per lo più a te stessa ...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sento una merda nei confronti di una delle mie migliori amiche, dato che non sto andando alla sua festa di compleanno stasera.
> 
> Mi sento una merda. Mi hanno cercata 3 miei amici per dirmi che a ferragosto ci devo essere costi quel che costi, e mi sento una merda pure a mentire a loro.
> Per ora sto così, mi serve questo... Per fortuna mia cugina mi regge il gioco, e stasera sta raccontando che ho mezza faccia gonfia per via del dente. Che cazzo di periodo


Non "ti senti"

SEI una merda :carneval:

La crescita inizia da qui, "assunzione di se"


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi oggi come mi devo comportare io?
> P. e lei si sono lasciati... Veramente lui si è fatto lasciare perché ormai era distante da lei, niente più baci né abbracci,lei dice niente più sesso, lui ha detto un paio di cose... E lei oggi mi ha detto che si sono lasciati. P mi ha detto ieri che mi ama e che vuole stare con me, e che se riusciva la mollava oggi. Lei oggi si è sfogata, io sono rimasta vaga e le ho detto che deve pensare a sé stessa ecc.. Dalle conversazioni lui ripeteva che non stava più bene con lei, che si cambia e si matura ecc, e lei quando lui restava vago alla domanda mi ami? Lo ha mollato, ha proprio scritto è meglio se la chiudiamo qui, tu in realtà non mi ami più ma non vuoi dirmelo perché pieno di sensi di colpa.
> Ma adesso io cosa devo fare? Aspetto che si faccia vivo lui, sicuramente si vedranno, se lui dà spazio a lei di riconciliazione con me ha chiuso per tutta la vita, altrimenti... Scenario due, ci mettiamo insieme. Io sto morendo dall'ansia, non so come comportarmi con lui, se cercarlo o no.
> Ps. Lei ha avvisato noi amici che non stanno più insieme.


ti metti con lui e lo dici a lei


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti metti con lui e lo dici a lei


Fiammetta ma hai letto gli altri post?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sto male perché ha ferito i miei sentimenti, non mi ha voluta, ha tradito la fiducia che avevo in lui. Ti basta come motivazione?
> Che ha preferito un'altra a me mi pare sia già un bel colpo per me dato che io ero innamorata e volevo stare con lui.
> Mi ci trovavo bene, parlavamo un sacco, c'era complicità, sapevamo divertirci e il sesso era.. Che lo dico a fare?
> Quindi ora non c'è più niente, mi rode il culo!
> ...


E allora perché non lo hai assecondato quando ti ha chiesto tempo?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non "ti senti"
> 
> SEI una merda :carneval:
> 
> La crescita inizia da qui, "assunzione di se"


Severo ma giusto.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti metti con lui e lo dici a lei


Fai scoppiare il bubbone, loro si lasciano e il pubblico ride.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora perché non lo hai assecondato quando ti ha chiesto tempo?


NON L'HO ASSECONDATO???????????
Lui si preso tutto il tempo! E infatti manco essendo lasciato è riuscito a chiuderla, più di questo cosa devo vedere???
". Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento..."
" purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco..."
" ad un certo punto si devono fare delle scelte pur scomode X come sono...ma al momento sono questo non riesco a muovere un dito e mi sento un uomo piccolo..."

Se fosse tuo figlio, che faresti?


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fai scoppiare il bubbone, loro si lasciano e il pubblico ride.


e non spoilerare l'ultima puntata della telenovela, cristo santo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> NON L'HO ASSECONDATO???????????
> Lui si preso tutto il tempo! E infatti manco essendo lasciato è riuscito a chiuderla, più di questo cosa devo vedere???
> ". Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento..."
> " purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco..."
> ...


Se fosse mio figlio gli farei i complimenti per essersi riuscito a smarcare senza conseguenze di nessun tipo. D'altronde non ci ha rimesso niente se non perdere te.
Tra l'altro con 4 discorsi facili a buon mercato.

Se invece tu fossi mia figlia, e parlo da padre di figlia femmina ti prenderei a calci in culo per 15 km al giorno per un mese di seguito.
Ma mica perché ci stai male a vederli insieme blablabla.
No.
Ti prenderei a calci nel culo perché ti sei fatta emozionare da uno con cui accarezzavi progetti invece di prendertelo per quel che ti poteva dare. E intanto cercare altrove.
Se c'è una cosa che sto cercando di insegnare alla mia erede al trono, è che le persone vanno usate per quello che possono darti. E che nel cerchio degli affetti si entra giurando col sangue.
Sennò si resta fuori.
Che mica c'è nulla di male a restarne fuori, c'è un mondo fuori. Il 90% delle nostre frequentazioni è fatto da gente di passaggio. Colleghi, clienti, risorse, amici, figurine da social. Gente che ci porta i soldi in tasca, ci prepara il cibo, ci pulisce casa, ci procura orgasmi, ci accudisce i figli e a buon bisogno ci pulisce pure il culo da vecchi.
Gli altri, quelli a cui affidi il tuo retaggio, le tue password e il compito raccontare al mondo chi sei, sono persone che si scelgono con cura proprio sulla base del fatto che resteranno.
Motivo per cui ti certifico che se fossi figlia mia ti siedesti con fatica.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> NON L'HO ASSECONDATO???????????
> Lui si preso tutto il tempo! E infatti manco essendo lasciato è riuscito a chiuderla, più di questo cosa devo vedere???
> ". Sono arrivato al punto( forse sbagliato forse no) più sbagliato che giusto...che per adesso io non ho né la forza né il coraggio ne le palle per continuare a tirare ancora la corda...sarebbe stato giusto farlo...io ti ho amato e forse come te mai nessuno...ma non ho ancora dopo un anno le palle per affrontare la situazione questo lo ammetto...e non mi sento in colpa di aver rovinato la vita di nessuno...si è vero che ti ho messo in una scomoda situazione anzi pessima ne sono consapevole..tu ti sei fidata di me ed io dovevo assecondarti dovevo portare tutto alla fine xke di te ero perso...ed e’ tutto reale...ma a fare quel passo ripeto ancora oggi non me la sento..."
> " purtroppo è dico purtroppo non ho avuto le palle...e nemmeno ci sono riuscito e ci riesco..."
> ...


a naso gli farebbe fare il GRA a calci in culo, ma non per i motivi che pensi tu


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e non spoilerare l'ultima puntata della telenovela, cristo santo


Dici, dottò?


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se fosse mio figlio gli farei i complimenti per essersi riuscito a smarcare senza conseguenze di nessun tipo. D'altronde non ci ha rimesso niente se non perdere te.
> Tra l'altro con 4 discorsi facili a buon mercato.
> 
> Se invece tu fossi mia figlia, e parlo da padre di figlia femmina ti prenderei a calci in culo per 15 km al giorno per un mese di seguito.
> ...


Grazie Arcistufo 
Ma ad ogni modo mentre ero legata a lui cercavo uomini sbagliati e sabotavo inconsciamente le mie frequentazioni perché convinta di tornare da lui. Ora si spiegano i 9 ragazzi con cui sono uscita questo inverno e nessuno è andato bene 
Lui poi ha allontanato tutti quelli che ci hanno provato in Grecia, figurarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=5383]ros[/MENTION]e ti rispondono tutti come se nessuno avesse mai perso la testa per qualcuno.
Io ci credo poco, ma può essere.
Magari è vero, magari anche a 15, 18, 20, 25 anni erano già freddi cinici e stronzi.
Beh forse è meglio non essere mai freddi, cinici e stronzi e usare tutti come erogatori di emozioni.
Però l’amore strazia, ma si può trasformare e tu potrai trasformare tutto quello che hai provato per P, compresi tutti i sentimenti ambivalenti, per amore per te, per la te che ha provato tutte quelle cose e che poi ha messo da parte il pacco completo ed è andata avanti. E sarai pronta per un amore diverso.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_perplesso_, fino a una settimana la mia svolta doveva essere con lui, non ci prendiamo per il culo, perché io volevo stare con lui, e lui con me, ed eravamo rimasti che lui la lasciava.
> Okay il tempo trascorso dopo la rottura, ci sta tutto, ma lei ha scritto poco fa che sono entrambi confusi e non sa cosa siano.
> Devo andare a vomitare?


abbi pazienza ma temo che lui in realta'non voglia ne te,ne lei.
Altrimenti avrebbe scelto da "mo".
A me sembra solo uno che la tira a vacca.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Fatti non ce ne stanno con me, le uniche azioni che lui ha fatto con me sono uscire con me di nascosto quando la sua ragazza non c'è.
> Fine.
> Con me solo parole, tantissimi discorsi, chi lo ha obbligato a dirmi determinate cose io non lo so. Questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto un mese fa quando lui è tornato
> "Lo so e lo sai benissimo che sono innamorato di te...non ci prendiamo in giro...ma ognuno ha i suoi tempo brevi o lunghi che siano...io sono perso di te ma nello stesso tempo non riesco a muovermi sono bloccato...purtroppo ognuno di noi ha i suoi tempi e la sua testa...ed io in queste decisioni sono abbastanza duro e sto abbastanza male a pensare certe cose. vedi che non sono né lunatico ne altro...so quello che dovrei o vorrei fare e so chi sono non ho bisogno di nessuno che me lo dica...ma io ho i miei tempi ...e a me non sta venendo per niente facile...il tempo aggiusterà tutto...e dopo questo so che posso sembrarti stupido ma con te non ho nulla da nascondere.....so chi sono e che voglio...è da un anno passato lo so...ma x me non è sempre stato così....fammi fare le cose con i miei tempi...sennò io divento pazzo...."


vabbe'come da cliche'



Rose1994 ha detto:


> E quindi cosa dovrei fare? Dire la verità? Non esiste che metto in ridicolo la mia immagine pubblicamente così.
> Piuttosto riflettevo su altro... Ne parlavo oggi con mia cugina, fosse stato davvero innamorato di me l'avrebbe lasciata lui anziché farsi lasciare, e piuttosto che dirsi confuso con lei l'avrebbe tagliata.
> Lui non mi vuole, non mi ama, ha detto ti amo a me e lei in tempo 12 ore.
> Secondo mia cugina con cui ho scambiato due chiacchiere stasera la situazione tra loro ormai è agli sgoccioli... Non può andare peggio di così, mi ha detto "tanto ormai non ci metto più la mano sul fuoco che te non ci corri se loro si lasciano, però tu davvero vuoi uno che tornerebbe da te solo per pararsi il culo e non restare da solo se si lasciassero? Non l'ha lasciata lui, non si è manco fatto lasciare, usa delle scuse di merda. Tornerebbe da te solo perché ha paura di restare solo dopo di lei... "


saggia cugina, ma tanto non l'ascolterai



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sai @_ipazia_ non lo so, non ho paura di spiattellare il tutto in piazza dopo mesi di canonico lutto, io non ho paura di questo, io ho paura di lui ormai... Non mi fido di lui.
> Sono sincera, se penso a me e lui finalmente insieme in pubblico io sto bene, no non ho paura del giudizio in quel caso... Anche se la gente parlerebbe io mi sentirei nel "giusto" perché mi sarei messa con una persona single già da un po'.
> Io la penso così.
> Ma appunto io la penso così da sola. Ripeto, lui non c'è in questa mia ottica, a parole forse ma in sostanza non l'ha mollata.
> Il dopo non mi preoccupa, il fare uscire il segreto di me amante da un anno mi terrorizza.


quindi mentiresti a te stessa ?
questo discorso avrebbe una sua logica SE voi due vi foste comportati solo come amici, magari in confidenza( lui che ti racconta che ha problemi con lei )

Ma voi siete stati amanti.
Non procurarti alibi che ti servono a poco.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ho dato pacco a tutti per giorno 14 notte ferragosto, ho detto che lavorerò, ovviamente è falso in realtà la vista di lui mi fa stare male. Da stamattina è bloccato su whatsapp, purtroppo da fb non potrei perché diventerebbe palese e quindi il cretino ha iniziato a tartassare sul messenger senza nessuna mia risposta . Del tipo
> "Sbloccami da whstapp, sto creando un gruppo per parlare di cose dobbiamo a ferragosto e non mi fa aggiungere te."
> "Dammi conferma per favore su quello che devi fare"
> Premetto che lo sapevano tutti che lavoro quel giorno, compreso lui. Ma adesso stoccata finale
> ...


seeee dice tutto agli altri, e come no
gia' ha una fifa blu che si deve inventare la scusa sul perche' non sei sul nuovo gruppo wa 
babba bia che pirla.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fai scoppiare il bubbone, loro si lasciano e il pubblico ride.


bah meglio la scomoda verita'che tutte ste menzogne che le impediscono pure di respirare.

Comunque credo che tu piu' che volere lui, volessi vincere su di lei e ti rode.
Peraltro, tu e lui siete entrati in un bel cul de sac, spontaneamente, non riuscendo a gestire la relazione da "amanti".


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bah meglio la scomoda verita'che tutte ste menzogne che le impediscono pure di respirare.
> 
> Comunque credo che tu piu' che volere lui, volessi vincere su di lei e ti rode.
> Peraltro, tu e lui siete entrati in un bel cul de sac, spontaneamente, non riuscendo a gestire la relazione da "amanti".


Ma figurati, questa non respira perché, come dicono a Napoli, non si riesce neanche a trovare il cazzo nella mutanda.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Grazie Arcistufo  Ma ad ogni modo mentre ero legata a lui cercavo uomini sbagliati e sabotavo inconsciamente le mie frequentazioni perché convinta di tornare da lui. Ora si spiegano i 9 ragazzi con cui sono uscita questo inverno e nessuno è andato bene  Lui poi ha allontanato tutti quelli che ci hanno provato in Grecia, figurarsi.


  ma tu pensa, nessuno aveva immaginato che sabotassi ogni pretendente.....


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bah meglio la scomoda verita'che tutte ste menzogne che le impediscono pure di respirare.
> 
> Comunque credo che tu piu' che volere lui, volessi vincere su di lei e ti rode.
> Peraltro, tu e lui siete entrati in un bel cul de sac, spontaneamente, non riuscendo a gestire la relazione da "amanti".


Alcuni di voi sono convinti che io volessi vincere, ma non è così. Io non voglio togliere niente a nessuno, non sto manco dando la colpa solo a lui, anzi la mia percentuale di colpa me la prendo, però io credevo ci fosse un sentimento condiviso, per questo ho sbattuto tanto la testa su questa storia.
Non ho nemmeno 25 anni, ho avuto una solo esperienza nella mia vita prima di Paolo, e ho sbagliato fidandomi soltanto delle parole. Purtroppo ho atteso sperando che davvero lui la lasciasse, capivo che 9 anni di storia fossero tantissimi e che non ci fossero grossi liti per le quali attaccarsi a mo di scusa per mollarla, e capivo che lui ci aveva provato a dirglielo e ho avuto conferme da parte di lei, ma lei piangeva e lui così evitava. 

Ho così creduto che facendosi lasciare si risolveva il senso di colpa, ma non è stato così e questo mi ha fatto cadere tutto... Significa che lui non vuole troncarla ma vuole solo l'amante e basta. 
Mi ha svegliato solo questo, ero davvero fottuta mentalmente x non accorgermi di altro


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Alcuni di voi sono convinti che io volessi vincere, ma non è così. Io non voglio togliere niente a nessuno, non sto manco dando la colpa solo a lui, anzi la mia percentuale di colpa me la prendo, però io credevo ci fosse un sentimento condiviso, per questo ho sbattuto tanto la testa su questa storia.
> Non ho nemmeno 25 anni, ho avuto una solo esperienza nella mia vita prima di Paolo, e ho sbagliato fidandomi soltanto delle parole. Purtroppo ho atteso sperando che davvero lui la lasciasse, capivo che 9 anni di storia fossero tantissimi e che non ci fossero grossi liti per le quali attaccarsi a mo di scusa per mollarla, e capivo che lui ci aveva provato a dirglielo e ho avuto conferme da parte di lei, ma lei piangeva e lui così evitava.
> 
> Ho così creduto che facendosi lasciare si risolveva il senso di colpa, ma non è stato così e questo mi ha fatto cadere tutto... Significa che lui non vuole troncarla ma vuole solo l'amante e basta.
> Mi ha svegliato solo questo, ero davvero fottuta mentalmente x non accorgermi di altro


il fatto e' che se fai l'amante ( come all'inizio della vostra storia) difficilmente poi si diventa la compagna della vita.
Comunque io al tuo posto farei come dice arcistufo, andrei alle feste, continuerei a fare la mia vita senza precludermi nulla.
Vedrai che sara' piu' facile superare il tutto non nascondendoti da nessuno, tantomeno da lui.


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_ros_e ti rispondono tutti come se nessuno avesse mai perso la testa per qualcuno.
> Io ci credo poco, ma può essere.
> Magari è vero, magari anche a 15, 18, 20, 25 anni erano già freddi cinici e stronzi.
> Beh forse è meglio non essere mai freddi, cinici e stronzi e usare tutti come erogatori di emozioni.
> Però l’amore strazia, ma si può trasformare e tu potrai trasformare tutto quello che hai provato per P, compresi tutti i sentimenti ambivalenti, per amore per te, per la te che ha provato tutte quelle cose e che poi ha messo da parte il pacco completo ed è andata avanti. E sarai pronta per un amore diverso.


Ma che c’entra, certo che ho perso la testa.

L’ho persa a 15 anni per un ragazzo più grande che manco conoscevo e che ho amato in modo struggente, platonico e patetico per due anni. 
L’ho persa a 19 anni quando mi sono innamorata la prima volta. E pure a 29 quando ho vissuto un colpo di fulmine ormonale, chiamiamolo così. 

A 15 anni in effetti ho stracciato i coglioni (perdona la volgarità) alle mie amiche più vicine e pure a casa.. se ci fosse stato un padre a darmi una prospettiva un po’ maschile può darsi lo struggimento durasse molto meno, ma è andata diversamente. 
Poi però basta. 

A un certo punto (soprattutto a 25 anni) struggimento e autocommiserazione devono lasciare il posto al senso della realtà. Quel punto qui mi sembra superato da un pezzo.

Tu hai un atteggiamento materno e morbido, a me viene da fare la sorella maggiore violenta.

Anche perché è da un anno che ci si è interfacciati in tutte le modalità possibili e immaginabili e lei non si è mossa di un centimetro.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il fatto e' che se fai l'amante ( come all'inizio della vostra storia) difficilmente poi si diventa la compagna della vita.
> Comunque io al tuo posto farei come dice arcistufo, andrei alle feste, continuerei a fare la mia vita senza precludermi nulla.
> Vedrai che sara' piu' facile superare il tutto non nascondendoti da nessuno, tantomeno da lui.


Sta cosa non è per niente che chi fa l'amante dall'inizio la fa sempre. Lui è stato il mio amante all'inizio, io ero fidanzata, e poi non lo è stato più. 
Ne conosco storie in cui si è amanti all'inizio e poi si smette di esserlo perché ci si mette insieme. 
Magari fine settimana piede fuori casa lo metterò, vedrò....


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu pensa, nessuno aveva immaginato che sabotassi ogni pretendente.....


Stupisce la distanza tra il reale e il percepito, vero?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui è stato il mio amante all'inizio, io ero fidanzata, e poi non lo è stato più.


E scommetto che sono stati tempi migliori. Quando lui poteva avere la parte migliore di te lasciando la mondezza al legittimo. Poi hai sfanculato tutto.
Prospettiva maschile. Spiacemi.
E comunque imboscati col primo che capita. E fai in modo che lui lo sappia.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se fosse mio figlio gli farei i complimenti per essersi riuscito a smarcare senza conseguenze di nessun tipo. D'altronde non ci ha rimesso niente se non perdere te.
> Tra l'altro con 4 discorsi facili a buon mercato.
> 
> Se invece tu fossi mia figlia, e parlo da padre di figlia femmina ti prenderei a calci in culo per 15 km al giorno per un mese di seguito.
> ...


Ma lei mica lo voleva per spassarsela ogni tanto ... voleva vincere il trofeo ..
È stata impaziente , maldestra e ha sottovalutato la fidanzata sciarpa... 
ora ci sta male ma solo perché non ha portato a casa nulla ...


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Alcuni di voi sono convinti che io volessi vincere, ma non è così. Io non voglio togliere niente a nessuno, non sto manco dando la colpa solo a lui, anzi la mia percentuale di colpa me la prendo, però io credevo ci fosse un sentimento condiviso, per questo ho sbattuto tanto la testa su questa storia.
> Non ho nemmeno 25 anni, ho avuto una solo esperienza nella mia vita prima di Paolo, e ho sbagliato fidandomi soltanto delle parole. Purtroppo ho atteso sperando che davvero lui la lasciasse, capivo che 9 anni di storia fossero tantissimi e che non ci fossero grossi liti per le quali attaccarsi a mo di scusa per mollarla, e capivo che lui ci aveva provato a dirglielo e ho avuto conferme da parte di lei, ma lei piangeva e lui così evitava.
> 
> Ho così creduto che facendosi lasciare si risolveva il senso di colpa, ma non è stato così e questo mi ha fatto cadere tutto... Significa che lui non vuole troncarla ma vuole solo l'amante e basta.
> Mi ha svegliato solo questo, ero davvero fottuta mentalmente x non accorgermi di altro


Rileggi quello che scrivevi agli inizia ..quando pensavi che si sarebbe liberato in un secondo per te


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Alcuni di voi sono convinti che io volessi vincere, ma non è così. Io non voglio togliere niente a nessuno, non sto manco dando la colpa solo a lui, anzi la mia percentuale di colpa me la prendo, però io credevo ci fosse un sentimento condiviso, per questo ho sbattuto tanto la testa su questa storia.
> Non ho nemmeno 25 anni, ho avuto una solo esperienza nella mia vita prima di Paolo, e ho sbagliato fidandomi soltanto delle parole. Purtroppo ho atteso sperando che davvero lui la lasciasse, capivo che 9 anni di storia fossero tantissimi e che non ci fossero grossi liti per le quali attaccarsi a mo di scusa per mollarla, e capivo che lui ci aveva provato a dirglielo e ho avuto conferme da parte di lei, ma lei piangeva e lui così evitava.
> 
> Ho così creduto che facendosi lasciare si risolveva il senso di colpa, ma non è stato così e questo mi ha fatto cadere tutto... Significa che lui non vuole troncarla ma vuole solo l'amante e basta.
> Mi ha svegliato solo questo, ero davvero fottuta mentalmente x non accorgermi di altro





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stupisce la distanza tra il reale e il percepito, vero?


eh sì


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che c’entra, certo che ho perso la testa.
> 
> L’ho persa a 15 anni per un ragazzo più grande che manco conoscevo e che ho amato in modo struggente, platonico e patetico per due anni.
> L’ho persa a 19 anni quando mi sono innamorata la prima volta. E pure a 29 quando ho vissuto un colpo di fulmine ormonale, chiamiamolo così.
> ...


Io so che si perde la testa a qualsiasi età. Vedere fare i vissuti e negare che ci si vada a invischiare in situazioni ben peggiori e con persino minori prospettive lo trovo irritante.
Poi mi fa anche un po’ schifo la filosofia che vede normale che dei genitori possano fare orge e insegnare ai figli a essere egoisti e amorali e poi si dia della cretinetta sprovveduta a una venticinquenne.
Ha venticinque anni Rose e deve prendere in mano la sua vita, ma se diventa diversa da certi/e quarantenni e cinquantenni è meglio e il suo stupore per la mancanza di coraggio glielo lascerei.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E scommetto che sono stati tempi migliori. Quando lui poteva avere la parte migliore di te lasciando la mondezza al legittimo. Poi hai sfanculato tutto.
> Prospettiva maschile. Spiacemi.
> E comunque imboscati col primo che capita. E fai in modo che lui lo sappia.


Direi di sì, non ero ancora innamorata quindi era tutto più facile. 
Imboscarmi  adoro


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che si perde la testa a qualsiasi età. Vedere fare i vissuti e negare che ci si vada a invischiare in situazioni ben peggiori e con persino minori prospettive lo trovo irritante.
> Poi mi fa anche un po’ schifo la filosofia che vede normale che dei genitori possano fare orge e insegnare ai figli a essere egoisti e amorali e poi si dia della cretinetta sprovveduta a una venticinquenne.
> Ha venticinque anni Rose e deve prendere in mano la sua vita, ma se diventa diversa da certi/e quarantenni e cinquantenni è meglio e il suo stupore per la mancanza di coraggio glielo lascerei.


Ecco, per me è assurdo che abbia mancato di coraggio lui che fa 26 anni tra 2 mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ecco, per me è assurdo che abbia mancato di coraggio lui che fa 26 anni tra 2 mesi.


A te lui sembra grande. Non lo è.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Rileggi quello che scrivevi agli inizia ..quando pensavi che si sarebbe liberato in un secondo per te


Agli inizi del mio post? E grazie al cazzo pensavo si volesse FARE LASCIARE ma a sto punto manco quello.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Agli inizi del mio post? E grazie al cazzo pensavo si volesse FARE LASCIARE ma a sto punto manco quello.


No. L’anno scorso.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te lui sembra grande. Non lo è.


E io che ne faccio 25 giorno 31 ed ero pronta a starci da single che atto di coraggio immenso compio?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ecco, per me è assurdo che abbia mancato di coraggio lui che fa 26 anni tra 2 mesi.


Continui a pensare che lui con un po’ di coraggio sceglierebbe te
Io non credo che sia mancanza i coraggio
Io credo che lui stia dove voglia stare


----------



## Marjanna (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Direi di sì, non ero ancora innamorata quindi era tutto più facile.
> Imboscarmi  adoro


Hai capito perchè te l'ha scritto Rose?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> E io che ne faccio 25 giorno 31 ed ero pronta a starci da single che atto di coraggio immenso compio?


Non ho detto che lui è giovane per avere coraggio.
Un tempo a quella età se ne erano prese di decisioni coraggiose e di responsabilità!
Ma adesso un ventiseienne un ragazzetto su cui fare poco conto.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma lei mica lo voleva per spassarsela ogni tanto ... voleva vincere il trofeo ..
> È stata impaziente , maldestra e ha sottovalutato la fidanzata sciarpa...
> ora ci sta male ma solo perché non ha portato a casa nulla ...


Ma dai Jacaranda, impaziente? Sono pure partita x la Grecia muta e sorda, sapendo che avevano appartamento a lato. Li ho visti festeggiare il loro anniversario a giugno e sono stata muta. Ho passato mesi ad aspettarlo e mi vedi come impaziente... Maldestra? Nessuno sa niente. Ho retto il teatro, se ora ho le palle rotte è perché sono arrivata ai miei limiti, lui lo sapeva.
Sì ho sottovalutato il potere che ha lei su di lui.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai capito perchè te l'ha scritto Rose?


No, ho bisogno di cose scritte papali


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Continui a pensare che lui con un po’ di coraggio sceglierebbe te
> Io non credo che sia mancanza i coraggio
> Io credo che lui stia dove voglia stare


Ma esatto, me la racconto pure sbagliata a tratti.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma lei mica lo voleva per spassarsela ogni tanto ... voleva vincere il trofeo ..
> È stata impaziente , maldestra e ha sottovalutato la fidanzata sciarpa...
> ora ci sta male ma solo perché non ha portato a casa nulla ...


Come se la fidanzata sciarpa, come la chiami tu, fosse parte dell'equazione. Ma fammi il piacere, semplicemente il tipo, nel momento in cui lei ha chiesto l'esclusiva ha capito che finiva per mollare una rottura di cazzo per infilarsi in un'altra rottura di cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Direi di sì, non ero ancora innamorata quindi era tutto più facile.
> Imboscarmi  adoro


Ancora? Non sei tu che fai la differenza. Manco per te stessa.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come se la fidanzata sciarpa, come la chiami tu, fosse parte dell'equazione. Ma fammi il piacere, semplicemente il tipo, nel momento in cui lei ha chiesto l'esclusiva ha capito che finiva per mollare una rottura di cazzo per infilarsi in un'altra rottura di cazzo.


Ma infatti doveva lasciarla, IN TEORIA, a prescindere da me.


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che si perde la testa a qualsiasi età. Vedere fare i vissuti e negare che ci si vada a invischiare in situazioni ben peggiori e con persino minori prospettive lo trovo irritante.
> Poi mi fa anche un po’ schifo la filosofia che vede normale che dei genitori possano fare orge e insegnare ai figli a essere egoisti e amorali e poi si dia della cretinetta sprovveduta a una venticinquenne.
> Ha venticinque anni Rose e deve prendere in mano la sua vita, ma se diventa diversa da certi/e quarantenni e cinquantenni è meglio e il suo stupore per la mancanza di coraggio glielo lascerei.


Ma mica dico che deve diventare amorale o fare dell’egoismo la sua filosofia di vita (non che adesso sia un esempio di altruismo e virtù, comunque), però svegliarsi un po’ mi sembra il minimo sindacale.

Poi oh, io il vittimismo lo maltollero, ci posso fare poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma infatti doveva lasciarla, IN TEORIA, a prescindere da me.


se avesse voluto lasciarla veramente, lo avrebbe fatto, a prescindere da te.
Il fatto e'che lui non e' convinto di lasciare lei.
Questo fa la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma mica dico che deve diventare amorale o fare dell’egoismo la sua filosofia di vita (non che adesso sia un esempio di altruismo e virtù, comunque), però svegliarsi un po’ mi sembra il minimo sindacale.
> 
> Poi oh, io il vittimismo lo maltollero, ci posso fare poco.


Ha fatto una cosa brutta.
Può farne una occasione per crescere. 
Ma non dicevo a te e poi invece io non sopporto i cattivi maestri.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No, ho bisogno di cose scritte papali


Sono meccanismi. Se vai con un altro ragazzo (e sarebbe bene ci andassi godendotela pienamente per una perfetta riuscita) cambierai internamente, diventerai leggera e invitante (e non ti vedrà sola a star lì a fianco a tua cugina mentre fingi di divertirti ma intanto lo tieni d'occhio). Ora che tu lo voglia o meno sei un mattone. I mattoni non sono desiderabili. Puoi agghindarti e farti figa, ma ormai tu sei un mattone, il mattone del paese, il mattone della madre di lei in mezzo, il mattone degli amici, il mattone che lo cazzia dicendogli che è un senza palle.

Però fossi in te non lo farei, mi sembra un capitolo da chiudere ormai.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se avesse voluto lasciarla veramente, lo avrebbe fatto, a prescindere da te.
> Il fatto e'che lui non e' convinto di lasciare lei.
> Questo fa la differenza.


Soprattutto se questo comporta il fatto che poi si deve mettere con Rose.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono meccanismi. Se vai con un altro ragazzo (e sarebbe bene ci andassi godendotela pienamente per una perfetta riuscita) cambierai internamente, diventerai leggera e invitante (e non ti vedrà sola a star lì a fianco a tua cugina mentre fingi di divertirti ma intanto lo tieni d'occhio). Ora che tu lo voglia o meno sei un mattone. I mattoni non sono desiderabili. Puoi agghindarti e farti figa, ma ormai tu sei un mattone, il mattone del paese, il mattone della madre di lei in mezzo, il mattone degli amici, il mattone che lo cazzia dicendogli che è un senza palle.
> 
> Però fossi in te non lo farei, mi sembra un capitolo da chiudere ormai.


:up:


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :up:


Sono d'accordo sulla questione trombare un altro. 
Ma sul mattone... Il mattone è lui per me, non io per lui. Se ne andasse a fanculo,  e poi si iscrive  a questo forum così magari la storia la racconta dal suo punto di vista 

Ho tradito la mia ragazza con Rose1994.


----------



## danny (8 Agosto 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non è una risposta alla mia domanda ....
> (comunque non leggevo tante banalità dalle elementari ...)


Alle elementari erano più carini e dolci, dai.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Veramente mi voleva sposare eccome ahahahaha mi diceva che ero io quella con cui metter su famiglia.
> Allucinante


Gli uomini promettono amore per avere sesso, le donne promettono sesso per avere amore.
L'hanno detta in tanti, compreso Piero Angela, ma un fondo di verita c'è.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Va bene okay, parli come Dante con fare allegorico.
> Ero innamorata (sono) e quindi sono stata mossa dall'ammooore ok?
> Cosa dovevo fare? Almeno io sono stata mossa da questa, lui da cosa? Boh
> Come diceva la tizia di Closer
> "Dov'è questo amore? Dov'è? Io non lo tocco, non lo sento, non lo vedo. Certo vedo delle belle parole, ma io non so cosa farmene delle tue belle parole"


Chi cerca l'amore fuori di sé probabilmente non ama.
Desidera ciò che non ha.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bugie che coprono altre bugie coprono altre bugie. Soltanto perché non sei in grado di reggere la più banale delle verità. Cioè che hai mentito, tradito, gestito una partita ad alto rischio in un contesto piccolo, paesano e rognoso per il solo motivo che i sentimenti che provavi ti facevano sentire in qualche modo pulita. Alzati in piedi, smetti di piangere, prenditi a schiaffi da sola e cresci una buona volta. Le corna sono Innanzitutto logistica e mentefredda. Altrimenti finisci tritata.


Quoto.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io le corna non le ho fatte a nessuno!


Sempre faccenda di corna è.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Direi di sì, non ero ancora innamorata quindi era tutto più facile.
> Imboscarmi  adoro


Il tuo innamoramento di adesso nasce dal non possesso. 
Non funzionerà mai più tra voi due proprio per questo.
La tua meta è averlo, non starci bene insieme.


----------



## Lostris (8 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi cerca l'amore fuori di sé probabilmente non ama.
> Desidera ciò che non ha.


Sei molto Osho oggi


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo innamoramento di adesso nasce dal non possesso.
> Non funzionerà mai più tra voi due proprio per questo.
> La tua meta è averlo, non starci bene insieme.


Non è necessario filosofare, io volevo vivermelo senza fare più l'amante, forse era lui che voleva solo possedere sia me che lei e di amore non se ne parlava. 
Quando ami una persona e la vedi mani nella mano con un'altra che fai? Ci stai bene? E tante altre cose. Ormai anche solo pensare che si sedevano insieme a pranzo a me faceva andare in bestia. In più io, secondo lui, non dovevo sentirmi con nessuno, né frequentare altre persone oltre lui, qui il possesso lo vedi?
Semplicemente io volevo di più sia per me che per lui, che tanto si lamentava per come stavano le cose e diceva di stare male perché non riusciva a lasciarla. 
Qual era la soluzione? Io amante a vita? Io bloccata con lui, senza possibilità di farmici una vita perché aveva paura di fare soffrire lei?
Dimmi tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non è necessario filosofare, io volevo vivermelo senza fare più l'amante, forse era lui che voleva solo possedere sia me che lei e di amore non se ne parlava.
> Quando ami una persona e la vedi mani nella mano con un'altra che fai? Ci stai bene? E tante altre cose. Ormai anche solo pensare che si sedevano insieme a pranzo a me faceva andare in bestia. In più io, secondo lui, non dovevo sentirmi con nessuno, né frequentare altre persone oltre lui, qui il possesso lo vedi?
> Semplicemente io volevo di più sia per me che per lui, che tanto si lamentava per come stavano le cose e diceva di stare male perché non riusciva a lasciarla.
> Qual era la soluzione? Io amante a vita? Io bloccata con lui, senza possibilità di farmici una vita perché aveva paura di fare soffrire lei?
> Dimmi tu.


ma infatti avresti dovuto lasciar perdere appena ha cominciato e prender tempo.
Guarda che conosco donne che sono passate dai 30 ai 40 anni in una situazione cosi.
Se tu vuoi una relazione stabile ed ufficiale ma trovi un uomo che dopo un tot di tempo continua a prender tempo, gira i tacchi.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Non era un uomo sposato, non aveva figli, non vivevano nemmeno insieme e già io a 25 anni mi sentivo condannata a essere l'altra solo perché le palle per dire la verità non le ha avute.
Io guardo ai fatti. 
Se mi amava un briciolo, appena lei lo lasciava lui avrebbe dovuto starci, non scriverle ti amo dopo 2 ore e a me dire che non sa se ci sta x abitudine o no. 
Questo è prendere per il culo le persone. 
Funzionava solo se io credevo alle sue bugie, o facevo finta di credergli, solo così poteva funzionare.. E cosa mi restava? Vediamo... Sesso? Quando? Due settimane fa solo perché lei non c'era e prima di allora sono trascorsi 8 MESI, dove sta il sesso? Non c'è
Poi vediamo... Uscite clandestine? E dove? Fuori dal paese. Sì ma quando? Boh... Quando lei non c'è, o non so perché era complicato inventare scuse di non tornare a casa dai suoi.
Poi che altro? Ah si, 35 chiamate al giorno e poi il sabato sera io sola. Sabato scorso ho voluto restare a casa io e non uscire e lui ha fatto un salto in un locale e c'era lei con altre persone.
E io a casa sola. 
Le feste? Già me le immaginavo: io dai miei parenti sola perché essendo innamorata di lui non avevo occhi x nessun altro, e lui da lei senza potermi scrivere perché c'era lei, o chiamare. E io mi baso su whatsapp? Sui ti amo scritti su whatsapp? E se lei voleva partire? Ovvio che diceva di sì, e mi portava a presso ma io non avrei accettato 
Più ho realizzato che ero l'amante, più mi facevo schifo da sola. 
Ora è libero dal mattone come dite voi, finalmente può darle la mano, scoparsela, uscirci senza più pensare di avvisarmi. Lei sarà felicissima perché finalmente lui si stacca da me e si concentra su di lei, perché ammettiamolo lei stupida non è e le cose le vedeva. Mentre io ogni mattina mi alzo che sto di merda, da una parte mi manca e sto impazzendo,dall'altra ho una rabbia che sta ancora sepolta. 
Io lo so che ho scelto, lo so benissimo, di fare l'altra nell'attesa di, ma come mi ha detto  [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] io ero un cane legato che aspetta l'osso mentre lui non c'è e poi "magari torna". Io non ci voglio restare più lontana da una persona che amo, già la precedente storia finiva sempre con lui che antemponeva altre cose, e adesso in questa di adesso io sempre dopo lei, e tutto il resto. Io voglio qualcuno che mi tratti con rispetto per quello che prova, se dice di amarmi sta con me non ci sono scuse, fare delle cose insieme.
A me manca fare delle cose insieme a una persona che amo, che so una passeggiata, andare a mare.. Cose normali. E poi un rapporto limpido, pulito, non ne voglio più inganni e cose fatte di nascosto, o ferire un popolo di persone per non ammettere un sentimento.
Questo non è un romanzo rosa di amore impossibile e puttanate varie. Bastava dire la verità quando aveva senso però non adesso. Adesso se salta fuori la verità non ha più senso perché so che lui andrebbe da lei, e io finirei in bocca a tante persone che non sanno niente di quello che ho passato. 
Doveva dirla lui. 
Comunque penso che magari oggi che ne ho quasi 25 io abbia bisogno di un rapporto normale, forse l'anno scorso mi sentivo annoiata e avevo bisogno di emozioni forti, ma su una cosa sono sicura e cioè che io ero davvero innamorata di lui ma non coincideva con quello di cui avevo bisogno.

E smettetela di scrivere che se lo amavo me lo tenevo per come stavano le cose altrimenti in realtà volevo solo il progetto, o altrimenti in realtà non volevo lui perché gli chiedevo cose che non poteva darmi. MINCHIATE. Io non ho 55 anni con famiglia, figli e marito cornuto e quindi mi sta prendermi le briciole che può darmi una persona perché tanto devo rassegnarmi 
Io non mi rassegno a 25 anni di un amore monco, manco ce li ho 25 anni e tutto il resto delle ragazze va avanti mentre io resto imprigionata ad aspettare Paolo e la vita mi passa così, questo era il mio incubo anche quando stavo con lui. Il mio incubo era che io arrivassi a 30 anni così: single, senza poter mai dire che in realtà non sono proprio single, sola in una casa senza nessuno, e io non incinta. Io impazzisco. Ho un progetto per me stessa e prevede che io mi sposi e faccia almeno 2 figli, continuo il mio lavoro, ma so che torno a casa e trovo chi amo, non dico che l'amore sia eterno ma almeno ne nasce qualcosa. Non è una cosa assurda, poi magari le cose possono andarmi bene o male, ma io ho lati di me che voglio vedere crescere.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Se mi amava un briciolo, appena lei lo lasciava lui avrebbe dovuto starci, non scriverle ti amo dopo 2 ore e a me dire che non sa se ci sta x abitudine o no.


Questo è esattamente il passaggio per cui sono convinto che tu non ci abbia capito un cazzo, abbia rovinato tutto, giocandoti il premio a un metro dal traguardo. E di stare di merda te lo meriti.
Dopo aver fatto l'amante, aver giocato a fare lo yoyo, esserti fatta allontanare quelli che ci hanno provato con te in vacanza, lo sfanculi per un messaggino alla ex _perché sui sentimenti non si scherza_?

:rotfl:


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è esattamente il passaggio per cui sono convinto che tu non ci abbia capito un cazzo, abbia rovinato tutto, giocandoti il premio a un metro dal traguardo. E di stare di merda te lo meriti.
> Dopo aver fatto l'amante, aver giocato a fare lo yoyo, esserti fatta allontanare quelli che ci hanno provato con te in vacanza, lo sfanculi per un messaggino alla ex _perché sui sentimenti non si scherza_?
> 
> :rotfl:


Stanno insieme [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], sono una coppia, lui ha detto "io sono così per adesso, non ho la forza e blabla" e cioè significava nuovamente io ad aspettarlo.
Quando ho parlato con lui non ho detto "tu hai scritto ti amo a me e a lei fai schifo" NO nulla di tutto questo.
Chissene fotte chi ama LUI STA CON LEI. Lo vedo qui a casa mia? No
Mi ha cercato dopo che ha chiarito con lei? No
Dov'è? Con lei.
Può amare anche solo sua nonna, ma sta con lei. Ha scelto lei. 
Non vuole né me, né lei, vuole solo che nessuno gli rompi il cazzo e continui a vivere in queste acque .


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non vuole né me, né lei, vuole solo che nessuno gli rompi il cazzo e continui a vivere in queste acque .


Posizione assolutamente rispettabile. Se poi vuoi un impressione da parte mia, anche se con lei ci sta di merda non la lascia perché sa che dovrebbe dare i resti a te.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posizione assolutamente rispettabile. Se poi vuoi un impressione da parte mia, anche se con lei ci sta di merda non la lascia perché sa che dovrebbe dare i resti a te.


In che senso I resti?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posizione assolutamente rispettabile. Se poi vuoi un impressione da parte mia, anche se con lei ci sta di merda non la lascia perché sa che dovrebbe dare i resti a te.


Quoto
Dalla padella alla brace
Mi spiace [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] ma gli hai dimostrato più volte che sarebbe passato da un rapporto finito a un rapporto pesante.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Dalla padella alla brace
> Mi spiace [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] ma gli hai dimostrato più volte che sarebbe passato da un rapporto finito a un rapporto pesante.


Non so, pesante da quale punto di vista? Quando eravamo soli si stava benissimo, c'era spensieratezza, poi lui aveva quelle 3 o 4 cose in testa che voleva che gli riuscissero e io ero d'accordo con lui, mi stavano bene. Piu volte mi ha detto che con me sentiva di avere una cosa matura, reale, bella... E aveva un progetto per sé stesso anche lui.
Boh, sto una merda comunque


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non so, pesante da quale punto di vista? Quando eravamo soli si stava benissimo, c'era spensieratezza, poi lui aveva quelle 3 o 4 cose in testa che voleva che gli riuscissero e io ero d'accordo con lui, mi stavano bene. Piu volte mi ha detto che con me sentiva di avere una cosa matura, reale, bella... E aveva un progetto per sé stesso anche lui.
> Boh, sto una merda comunque


Indipendentemente da quello che voleva lui io trovo che tu ti sia giocata male le tue carte e continui a giocartele male. 
L’atteggiamento da vittima che vuole stare da sola ecc ecc non invoglia certo lui a cambiare atteggiamento


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Indipendentemente da quello che voleva lui io trovo che tu ti sia giocata male le tue carte e continui a giocartele male.
> L’atteggiamento da vittima che vuole stare da sola ecc ecc non invoglia certo lui a cambiare atteggiamento


Quindi?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi. Continua la tua vita come se lui non ci fosse. Se ti vuole davvero (cosa di cui dubito) vedrai che arriverà lui. Se no non hai perso nulla. 
Ma ripeto questo atteggiamento può solo allontanarlo. Se ha già una situazione pesante “a casa”, non ha bisogna di un macigno anche fuori 
Resta che uno così andava fanculizzato dopo due giorni visto che i fatti non seguivano le parole.
Ma tu non potevi accettare che preferisse a te una che tu valuti meno di te


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi. Continua la tua vita come se lui non ci fosse. Se ti vuole davvero (cosa di cui dubito) vedrai che arriverà lui. Se no non hai perso nulla.
> Ma ripeto questo atteggiamento può solo allontanarlo. Se ha già una situazione pesante “a casa”, non ha bisogna di un macigno anche fuori
> Resta che uno così andava fanculizzato dopo due giorni visto che i fatti non seguivano le parole.
> Ma tu non potevi accettare che preferisse a te una che tu valuti meno di te


Grazie Nocciola. 
Vabbè io continuo con la mia vita, stasera esco con una mia amica, e poi ho impegnato tutta la settimana in appuntamenti di lavoro o medici ecc così mi distraggo un po'.
Per il discorso di ferragosto se un giorno prima me la sento vado, altrimenti niente. Vivo alla giornata e in base a cosa fa stare bene me nell'immediato.
Fine mese è il mio compleanno e ogni anno ho sempre fatto un bordello, quest'anno se mi va festeggio come ogni anno, altrimenti no.

Adesso sto uscendo, me ne vado in giro per i negozi e se mi piace qualcosa la prendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

E se accosti l'orecchio alla bocca senti il mare.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E se accosti l'orecchio alla bocca senti il mare.


Mi prendi per il culo, vabbè...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi prendi per il culo, vabbè...


Conosci un modo diverso di relazionarsi con chi fa finta di chiedere consigli, ma in realtà risponde a qualunque domanda spiegando perché ha comunque intenzione di fare di testa propria? Ti uso come zimbello, almeno il mio tempo è meglio impiegato.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ora è libero dal mattone come dite voi, finalmente può darle la mano, scoparsela, uscirci senza più pensare di avvisarmi. *Lei sarà felicissima perché finalmente lui si stacca da me e si concentra su di lei, perché ammettiamolo lei stupida non è e le cose le vedeva*. Mentre io ogni mattina mi alzo che sto di merda, da una parte mi manca e sto impazzendo,dall'altra ho una rabbia che sta ancora sepolta.


Quando scrivi queste cose parti in totale allucinazione... 
Vedo proprio che ti scappano, mi sembra che neppure te ne rendi conto.

Mi chiedo: pensi se fosse stata più furba avrebbe capito che la tradiva, e lo mollava. 
Ma lo stesso si potrebbe dire per te. E quindi??? 

Che ti frega se lei sarà felice o meno. Non ti va a cambiare nulla Rose.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei molto Osho oggi


 Il problema è che lo visualizzo in spiaggia nel saluto al sole :carneval:


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo visualizzo in spiaggia nel saluto al sole :carneval:


Nudo, ovviamente


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando scrivi queste cose parti in totale allucinazione...
> Vedo proprio che ti scappano, mi sembra che neppure te ne rendi conto.
> 
> Mi chiedo: pensi se fosse stata più furba avrebbe capito che la tradiva, e lo mollava.
> ...


Il problema fondamentalmente è anche questo. Rose tu ci hai fin dall'inizio, descritto lei come quella più bruttina, meno passionale, meno solare, in poche parole inferiore a te. Intanto P la morosa se la tiene, nonostante tutto. Quello che ti manda fuori di testa è com'è possibile che la preferisca a te, che sei molto più figa. Ti sei concentrata e ti stai concentrando su questioni secondarie. Stai continuando a giocarti male le carte. Ti stai incartando. 
Li hai letti davvero i commenti che ti hanno lasciato fino ad oggi? Secondo me no. Alcuni possono essere stati un po' duri ma sono realistici. Sinceramente, che interesse avremmo a volerti fare del male? 
Sei in loop. Fermati e smettila di battere i piedi.
Sei giovanissima, hai avuto poche esperienze ma questo non deve essere una giustificazione. Sei grande abbastanza per incassare, tirare su il culo e guardare altrove. Tutti abbiamo avuto le nostre batoste, anche più grandi e bastarde della tua. Siamo ancora vivi. Dai, su


----------



## robson (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il problema fondamentalmente è anche questo. Rose tu ci hai fin dall'inizio, descritto lei come quella più bruttina, meno passionale, meno solare, in poche parole inferiore a te. Intanto P la morosa se la tiene, nonostante tutto. Quello che ti manda fuori di testa è com'è possibile che la preferisca a te, che sei molto più figa. Ti sei concentrata e ti stai concentrando su questioni secondarie. Stai continuando a giocarti male le carte. Ti stai incartando.
> Li hai letti davvero i commenti che ti hanno lasciato fino ad oggi? Secondo me no. Alcuni possono essere stati un po' duri ma sono realistici. Sinceramente, che interesse avremmo a volerti fare del male?
> Sei in loop. Fermati e smettila di battere i piedi.
> Sei giovanissima, hai avuto poche esperienze ma questo non deve essere una giustificazione. Sei grande abbastanza per incassare, tirare su il culo e guardare altrove. Tutti abbiamo avuto le nostre batoste, anche più grandi e bastarde della tua. Siamo ancora vivi. Dai, su


che poi la percezione di bellezza di una donna è molto soggettiva....ieri passeggiando con mia moglie  vediamo una bella ragazza e solo che x lei e altre amiche  era  da 6. x me rose non è cosi bella come dice  se no non moriva a dietro a uno  bastava aspettare  e aveva solo da  scegliere.  come disse una bellissima signora  anni fà in gita a un mio invito a vederci la sera:  prendi il numeretto!!!!!   prendi il numeretto non l'ha mai detto nessuno:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nudo, ovviamente


Ovviamente.
Non è una brutta visione, ma ...imbarazzante.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Non ci prendiamo per il culo che a lui non piacevo fisicamente, dai.
Comunque ha ragione Marjanna, delirio a volte. 
Incasso il colpo e basta.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nudo, ovviamente


Lo scodinzolo al sole


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

robson ha detto:


> che poi la percezione di bellezza di una donna è molto soggettiva....ieri passeggiando con mia moglie  vediamo una bella ragazza e solo che x lei e altre amiche  era  da 6. x me rose non è cosi bella come dice  se no non moriva a dietro a uno  bastava aspettare  e aveva solo da  scegliere.  come disse una bellissima signora  anni fà in gita a un mio invito a vederci la sera:  prendi il numeretto!!!!!   prendi il numeretto non l'ha mai detto nessuno:mexican:


Di tizie nate belle e morte sole aspettando uno con gli addominali di Brad Pitt, il conto in banca di Caltagirone & il volatile di Rocco troppe ne conosco. Mai dare retta a mamma che ti dice di conservarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il problema fondamentalmente è anche questo. Rose tu ci hai fin dall'inizio, descritto lei come quella più bruttina, meno passionale, meno solare, in poche parole inferiore a te. Intanto P la morosa se la tiene, nonostante tutto. Quello che ti manda fuori di testa è com'è possibile che la preferisca a te, che sei molto più figa. Ti sei concentrata e ti stai concentrando su questioni secondarie. Stai continuando a giocarti male le carte. Ti stai incartando.
> Li hai letti davvero i commenti che ti hanno lasciato fino ad oggi? Secondo me no. Alcuni possono essere stati un po' duri ma sono realistici. *Sinceramente, che interesse avremmo a volerti fare del male? *
> Sei in loop. Fermati e smettila di battere i piedi.
> Sei giovanissima, hai avuto poche esperienze ma questo non deve essere una giustificazione. Sei grande abbastanza per incassare, tirare su il culo e guardare altrove. Tutti abbiamo avuto le nostre batoste, anche più grandi e bastarde della tua. *Siamo ancora vivi*. Dai, su


Non è necessario che ci sia un interesse reale. Possono esserci proiezioni.
Ognuno di noi ha interesse di sentire di non avere una vita più infelice degli altri o di non sentirsi in colpa. Perciò è facile che si cerchi di vedere il mondo con il proprio punto di vista o addirittura crearsi una filosofia, un’etica e una morale conforme al proprio comportamento. È più facile del comportarsi secondo un’etica che richiede di non fare alcune cose.
Quindi un mondo in cui un ragazzo cerca solo di fare i propri comodi fa sentire a proprio agio chi fa solo i propri comodi.
Nel caso specifico Paolo più che farsi i propri comodi sembra un legnetto mosso dalla corrente, perché non ha nulla che gli dia la forza di muoversi di propria iniziativa.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non ci prendiamo per il culo che a lui non piacevo fisicamente, dai.
> Comunque ha ragione Marjanna, delirio a volte.
> Incasso il colpo e basta.


Gli piacevi fisicamente 
Magra consolazione 
E dimostra che hai capito proprio poco


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non ci prendiamo per il culo che a lui non piacevo *CHE* fisicamente, dai.
> Comunque ha ragione Marjanna, delirio a volte.
> Incasso il colpo e basta.


Mancava un CHE?
Comunque tu non sei sbagliata.
Hai sbagliato.
E hai una percezione di te superficiale.
Ciò che funziona per una buona relazione non è quello che pensi tu.


----------



## robson (8 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Gli piacevi fisicamente
> Magra consolazione
> E dimostra che hai capito proprio poco


ah gli uomini ah cosa non farebbero e direbbero x un pò d'ammmmore


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

robson ha detto:


> che poi la percezione di bellezza di una donna è molto soggettiva....ieri passeggiando con mia moglie  vediamo una bella ragazza e solo che x lei e altre amiche  era  da 6. x me rose non è cosi bella come dice  se no non moriva a dietro a uno  bastava aspettare  e aveva solo da  scegliere.  come disse una bellissima signora  anni fà in gita a un mio invito a vederci la sera:  prendi il numeretto!!!!!   prendi il numeretto non l'ha mai detto nessuno:mexican:


Escludiamo le donne rosicone e poco obiettive nei confronti delle altre donne eh. Tua moglie e le sue amiche avranno individuato l'unghia del mignolo limata male


----------



## robson (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Escludiamo le donne rosicone e poco obiettive nei confronti delle altre donne eh. Tua moglie e le sue amiche avranno individuato l'unghia del mignolo limata male


esempio di come vedo io la bellezza e appeal di una donna...michelle pfeiffer  è una da 10  e la ornella muti anni 70 che tutti mitizzavano x me era da 6/7. tutto relativo


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non ci prendiamo per il culo che a lui non piacevo fisicamente, dai.
> Comunque ha ragione Marjanna, delirio a volte.
> Incasso il colpo e basta.


Ma che daVerooo??!! Adesso sta a vedere che ci credevamo tutti. È un delirio di gruppo adesso 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo scodinzolo al sole


Spero metta abbastanza crema. Ricordo mio zio, anni fa, che si è ustionato


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è necessario che ci sia un interesse reale. Possono esserci proiezioni.
> Ognuno di noi ha interesse di sentire di non avere una vita più infelice degli altri o di non sentirsi in colpa. Perciò è facile che si cerchi di vedere il mondo con il proprio punto di vista o addirittura crearsi una filosofia, un’etica e una morale conforme al proprio comportamento. È più facile del comportarsi secondo un’etica che richiede di non fare alcune cose.
> Quindi un mondo in cui un ragazzo cerca solo di fare i propri comodi fa sentire a proprio agio chi fa solo i propri comodi.
> Nel caso specifico Paolo più che farsi i propri comodi sembra un legnetto mosso dalla corrente, perché non ha nulla che gli dia la forza di muoversi di propria iniziativa.


Io Paolo lo vedo semplicemente come un fighetto che aveva trovato la sua valvola di sfogo dalla noia da paesello. Un giorno si è ritrovato con due fidanzate rompi coglioni, non più con una.


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

robson ha detto:


> esempio di come vedo io la bellezza e appeal di una donna...michelle pfeiffer  è una da 10  e la ornella muti anni 70 che tutti mitizzavano x me era da 6/7. tutto relativo


Se vedo un uomo bello, dico che obiettivamente è bello, nulla da dire. Ma ci deve essere altro, quel qualcosa che ti fa guardare, non solo vedere.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io Paolo lo vedo semplicemente come un fighetto che aveva trovato la sua valvola di sfogo dalla noia da paesello. *Un giorno si è ritrovato con due fidanzate rompi coglioni, non più con una*.


quoto
O meglio, ha sperato di trovare un po' di "Leggerezza" e ha trovato una altra rompicoglioni. Tanto vale restare dove sta


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io Paolo lo vedo semplicemente come un fighetto che aveva trovato la sua valvola di sfogo dalla noia da paesello. Un giorno si è ritrovato con due fidanzate rompi coglioni, non più con una.


 ecco sintesi perfetta


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Non gli piacevo solo fisicamente c'era tanto altro, non sto qui a descriverlo.
Semplicemente lui ha portato la situazione all'esasperazione, se è diventato tutto pesante è perché ha tirato troppo la corda lui. Non si può pretendere che io gliela davo, lo consolavo, facevo la porca, quella divertente ecc se avevo i coglioni rotti di stare nascosta. A questo punto si trovasse una nuova amante
Pure io avevo le palle rotte di vederlo sempre scazzato con lei e sorbirmi quella faccia io, gliel'ho detto in vacanza "con me non sei così nervoso, non mi piace questo lato di te"


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non gli piacevo solo fisicamente c'era tanto altro, non sto qui a descriverlo.
> Semplicemente lui ha portato la situazione all'esasperazione, se è diventato tutto pesante è perché ha tirato troppo la corda lui. Non si può pretendere che io gliela davo, lo consolavo, facevo la porca, quella divertente ecc se avevo i coglioni rotti di stare nascosta. A questo punto si trovasse una nuova amante
> Pure io avevo le palle rotte di vederlo sempre scazzato con lei e sorbirmi quella faccia io, gliel'ho detto in vacanza "*con me non sei così nervoso*, non mi piace questo lato di te"


Eh, grazie al cazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io Paolo lo vedo semplicemente come un fighetto che aveva trovato la sua valvola di sfogo dalla noia da paesello. Un giorno si è ritrovato con due fidanzate rompi coglioni, non più con una.


Se non ricordo male aveva anche scritto che era andato con prostitute. Lui si teneva l'ufficiale e si divertiva in giro, e in questi termini Rose è entrata, il pensiero se l'è fatto appena l'ha vista, non si è fatto problemi a provarci nonostante lei ai tempi fosse fidanzata.
Con Rose gli sarà piaciuta la situazione in generale, e in tal senso lui si sente sincero rispetto a quanto condiviso con lei. Se non gli piaceva non la tirava avanti. Probabilmente si è fatto pure qualche domanda rispetto all'ufficiale. 
Nel vedere Rose tutti i giorni in Grecia si è reso conto che in quella situazione vacanziera lontano dal paesello dai mille occhi e mille nasi lei poteva anche combinare qualcosa con altri ragazzi, e sta cosa l'ha portato a pensare a Rose durante la vacanza e non cagare la fidanzata. La ragazza se non si è mai accorta di niente è perchè non sentiva mancanza per quel che era il loro rapporto, e sono venute fuori in Grecia. E' tornato e ha detto alla ragazza che la lasciava ma poi è tornano alla realtà.
Se non andavano in Grecia è possibile avrebbe continuato a tirarla avanti, come ha fatto prima.

Il possesso a mio parere ci è entrato anche da parte di lui, perchè per quanto lui abbia avuto una relazione con Rose, e lei si sia sentita come fidanzata, lui sa benissimo che lei è single. A situazioni inverse lui non sarebbe stato ad aspettare il momento che Rose si concedeva, dandogli unicità. 

Ma tutta sta contorsione non cambia che ormai sono al deraglio. Ci è entrato possesso, rabbia, ect... un sacco di roba che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Spero metta abbastanza crema. Ricordo mio zio, anni fa, che si è ustionato


Crema sul pisello? Giammai!


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Eh, grazie al cazzo :rotfl:


Qua dicono che io ero un mattone, ma che mattone... Quando era con me lo sa anche lui com'era, me lo diceva.
Quando lei mi ha detto che quando stavano soli lui non spiccicava parola, e c'era silenzio, mi sono assorbita I loro litigi 24 su 24 per l'intera vacanza. Pure un cazziatone in spiaggia di lei per una sua sigaretta. Sono tornata dal viaggio che avevo le palle rotte, due giorni è successo sto casino. Io e lui abbiamo portato sta storia fino ai minimi termini, la colpa è anche mia.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male aveva anche scritto che era andato con prostitute. Lui si teneva l'ufficiale e si divertiva in giro, e in questi termini Rose è entrata, il pensiero se l'è fatto appena l'ha vista, non si è fatto problemi a provarci nonostante lei ai tempi fosse fidanzata.
> Con Rose gli sarà piaciuta la situazione in generale, e in tal senso lui si sente sincero rispetto a quanto condiviso con lei. Se non gli piaceva non la tirava avanti. Probabilmente si è fatto pure qualche domanda rispetto all'ufficiale.
> Nel vedere Rose tutti i giorni in Grecia si è reso conto che in quella situazione vacanziera lontano dal paesello dai mille occhi e mille nasi lei poteva anche combinare qualcosa con altri ragazzi, e sta cosa l'ha portato a pensare a Rose durante la vacanza e non cagare la fidanzata. La ragazza se non si è mai accorta di niente è perchè non sentiva mancanza per quel che era il loro rapporto, e sono venute fuori in Grecia. E' tornato e ha detto alla ragazza che la lasciava ma poi è tornano alla realtà.
> Se non andavano in Grecia è possibile avrebbe continuato a tirarla avanti, come ha fatto prima.
> ...


Ma infatti e lui mi diceva che mai sarebbe stato tutto sto tempo senza andare a letto con qualcuno, almeno a prostitute sarebbe andato.
Ma ci rendiamo conto? Sì Mari a parti inverse lui non avrebbe fatto un cazzo.
Si andava a prostitute, forse da un po' che non ci va, ma ci andava anche mentre stava con lei. 
Questo sesso al di fuori della coppia se l'è sempre cercato
E RICORDIAMO il discorso MALTA di due anni fa, quando ho letto un messaggio che lui ha inviato a un suo amico che partiva con lui che faceva "secondo me ci sarà figa a Malta, li prendi tu I preservativi?"


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male aveva anche scritto che era andato con prostitute. Lui si teneva l'ufficiale e si divertiva in giro, e in questi termini Rose è entrata, il pensiero se l'è fatto appena l'ha vista, non si è fatto problemi a provarci nonostante lei ai tempi fosse fidanzata.
> Con Rose gli sarà piaciuta la situazione in generale, e in tal senso lui si sente sincero rispetto a quanto condiviso con lei. Se non gli piaceva non la tirava avanti. Probabilmente si è fatto pure qualche domanda rispetto all'ufficiale.
> Nel vedere Rose tutti i giorni in Grecia si è reso conto che in quella situazione vacanziera lontano dal paesello dai mille occhi e mille nasi lei poteva anche combinare qualcosa con altri ragazzi, e sta cosa l'ha portato a pensare a Rose durante la vacanza e non cagare la fidanzata. La ragazza se non si è mai accorta di niente è perchè non sentiva mancanza per quel che era il loro rapporto, e sono venute fuori in Grecia. E' tornato e ha detto alla ragazza che la lasciava ma poi è tornano alla realtà.
> Se non andavano in Grecia è possibile avrebbe continuato a tirarla avanti, come ha fatto prima.
> ...


No, infatti parlare di amore mi sembra inopportuno.
Io ricordo che, parlando della vacanza, lei aveva detto che sarebbe partita lo stesso, nonostante i consigli dei più a cambiare destinazione. E che, in ogni caso, gli appartamenti erano distanti e che, molto probabilmente, non si sarebbero nemmeno visti più di tanto. Io sarei andata a godermi la vacanza altrove, finalmente senza il gruppo di amici paesani. La vacanza ha fatto più male che bene. Lui che aveva la morosa attaccato al culo aveva modo di notare Rose e di conseguenza Rose aveva modo di farsi notare e farlo ingelosire. Doveva semplicemente fregarsene, invece di cedere. Il possesso da parte sua non doveva proprio essere accettato, invece purtroppo spesso viene scambiato per amore, appunto.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Crema sul pisello? Giammai!


Ahahah e che sarà mai? Se senti puzza di bruciato sai perché



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qua dicono che io ero un mattone, ma che mattone... Quando era con me lo sa anche lui com'era, me lo diceva.
> Quando lei mi ha detto che quando stavano soli lui non spiccicava parola, e c'era silenzio, mi sono assorbita I loro litigi 24 su 24 per l'intera vacanza. Pure un cazziatone in spiaggia di lei per una sua sigaretta. Sono tornata dal viaggio che avevo le palle rotte, due giorni è successo sto casino. Io e lui abbiamo portato sta storia fino ai minimi termini, la colpa è anche mia.


Se io fossi un'amante sarei la donna meno pesante del mondo. Una chicca di donna 
Il mio amante, per quelle poche ore a settimana, sarebbe spensierato come non mai. Mi pare logico.
Comunque io sono poco attendibile. Passo la palla a chi ne sa più di me.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio amante, per quelle poche ore a settimana, sarebbe spensierato come non mai.


Chi vuole leggerezza, elargisce leggerezza.
Chi vuole il mattone, rifila mattoni.
Normale.


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi vuole leggerezza, elargisce leggerezza.
> Chi vuole il mattone, rifila mattoni.
> Normale.


Ti quoto in molti post di questo 3d.

Però credo che si esageri (non solo tu) con sta cacchio di  "leggerezza". Alla fine se c'è SOLO quella anche il suo significato si perde. O no? 
Non è che in un rapporto  "tradizionale" devo metterci solo pesantezza, o comunque bandisco la leggerezza.
Ma poi, a 24 anni, leggerezza che cazzo e'? 
Cioè io proprio a 24 anni il fare la parte della  "rubauomini", con quello che si permette pure di essere geloso, non so neanche come definirlo. Occhei anche essersi presa una tramvata per uno, ma zio buonissimo... 24 anni non sono 14 anni e nemmeno... Toh... 44, o 54, che magari stai in una situazione di merda, per ragioni varie sei felice anche nella situazione di merda (che evidentemente troppo di merda non è) e allora tiri fuori dal cilindro la leggerezza che non hai. Ma a 24 anni, cazzo...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> No, infatti parlare di amore mi sembra inopportuno.
> Io ricordo che, parlando della vacanza, lei aveva detto che sarebbe partita lo stesso, nonostante i consigli dei più a cambiare destinazione. E che, in ogni caso, gli appartamenti erano distanti e che, molto probabilmente, non si sarebbero nemmeno visti più di tanto. Io sarei andata a godermi la vacanza altrove, finalmente senza il gruppo di amici paesani. La vacanza ha fatto più male che bene. Lui che aveva la morosa attaccato al culo aveva modo di notare Rose e di conseguenza Rose aveva modo di farsi notare e farlo ingelosire. Doveva semplicemente fregarsene, invece di cedere. Il possesso da parte sua non doveva proprio essere accettato, invece purtroppo spesso viene scambiato per amore, appunto.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non è che una si sforza di essere meno pesante. Il problema è fare L’amante e voler essere l’ufficiale
Con tutti i momenti di pesantezza che ci porta la vita manca solo di vivere in modo pesante qualcosa di leggero. E mi domando: perché viverle allora?


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi vuole leggerezza, elargisce leggerezza.
> Chi vuole il mattone, rifila mattoni.
> Normale.


quello ch3e non è normale è stare ancorati al fondo dopo oltre un anno.

dicono che la faccenda della follia di Einstein non l'abbia veramente detta Enstein, ma non è meno vera lo stesso



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è che una si sforza di essere meno pesante. Il problema è fare L’amante e voler essere l’ufficiale
> Con tutti i momenti di pesantezza che ci porta la vita manca solo di vivere in modo pesante qualcosa di leggero. E mi domando: perché viverle allora?


sì ma la conclusione è che mi state rovinando l'attesa dell'ultima puntata della telenovela.

vi odio tutti, tanto


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti quoto in molti post di questo 3d.
> 
> Però credo che si esageri (non solo tu) con sta cacchio di  "leggerezza". Alla fine se c'è SOLO quella anche il suo significato si perde. O no?
> Non è che in un rapporto  "tradizionale" devo metterci solo pesantezza, o comunque bandisco la leggerezza.
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è che una si sforza di essere meno pesante. Il problema è fare L’amante e voler essere l’ufficiale
> Con tutti i momenti di pesantezza che ci porta la vita manca solo di vivere in modo pesante qualcosa di leggero. E mi domando: perché viverle allora?


Infatti, Nocciola. 
E mi riallaccio a te, Foglia... Si parlava di leggerezza anche perché Rose diceva che Paolo con lei era spensierato, mentre con la morosa era scazzato. Mi pare logico fosse così, no? Vuoi mettere la vita di tutti i giorni contro un'ora di chiacchiere, risate e grande sesso?
 A 24 anni, così come a 44, l'amante si becca la parte migliore. Non ci si può stupire di questo e dire "Con me tu non.sei così!".


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma infatti e lui mi diceva che mai sarebbe stato tutto sto tempo senza andare a letto con qualcuno, almeno a prostitute sarebbe andato.
> Ma ci rendiamo conto? Sì Mari a parti inverse lui non avrebbe fatto un cazzo.
> Si andava a prostitute, forse da un po' che non ci va, ma ci andava anche mentre stava con lei.
> Questo sesso al di fuori della coppia se l'è sempre cercato
> E RICORDIAMO il discorso MALTA di due anni fa, quando ho letto un messaggio che lui ha inviato a un suo amico che partiva con lui che faceva "secondo me ci sarà figa a Malta, li prendi tu I preservativi?"


E tu non solo ci sei stata a letto, ma speravi pure in una relazione con uno così?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi odio tutti, tanto


È la parte divertente di questo 3d. 
Anche noi ti odiamo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

robson ha detto:


> esempio di come vedo io la bellezza e appeal di una donna...michelle pfeiffer  è una da 10  e la ornella muti anni 70 che tutti mitizzavano x me era da 6/7. tutto relativo


È lo stesso per le donne nei confronti degli uomini.
Pensare sempre che se una persona del proprio sesso non la si trova particolarmente bella o attraente sia da invidiosi è assurdo.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello ch3e non è normale è stare ancorati al fondo dopo oltre un anno.
> 
> dicono che la faccenda della follia di Einstein non l'abbia veramente detta Enstein, ma non è meno vera lo stesso
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] non c'è nessuna ultima puntata  l'ultima puntata è stata quando l'ho bloccato.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti quoto in molti post di questo 3d.
> 
> Però credo che si esageri (non solo tu) con sta cacchio di  "leggerezza". Alla fine se c'è SOLO quella anche il suo significato si perde. O no?
> Non è che in un rapporto  "tradizionale" devo metterci solo pesantezza, o comunque bandisco la leggerezza.
> ...


Appunto!!! A sto punto tanto merda non è la situazione per starci. Altrimenti io non saprei proprio, lui stesso dice che sta male ecc ma ci sono scelte che si devono fare "scelte scomode". Ma o questo tizio vive il stile anni '50 con i matrimoni combinati o non lo so... Definire la sua ragazza scelta obbligata manco fosse incinta io non lo capisco.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] non c'è nessuna ultima puntata  l'ultima puntata è stata quando l'ho bloccato.


  non dire cazzate.   che se per sbaglio scoppia il bubbone e lui torna in ginocchio da te, tu ti ci fiondi


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dire cazzate.   che se per sbaglio scoppia il bubbone e lui torna in ginocchio da te, tu ti ci fiondi


Ma non scoppia niente, vedrai.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti quoto in molti post di questo 3d.
> 
> Però credo che si esageri (non solo tu) con sta cacchio di  "leggerezza". Alla fine se c'è SOLO quella anche il suo significato si perde. O no?
> Non è che in un rapporto  "tradizionale" devo metterci solo pesantezza, o comunque bandisco la leggerezza.
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dire cazzate.   che se per sbaglio scoppia il bubbone e lui torna in ginocchio da te, tu ti ci fiondi


Se Rosellina si bomba un altro, non ti preoccupare che lui si lascia a tempo zero.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se Rosellina si bomba un altro, non ti preoccupare che lui si lascia a tempo zero.


la smetti di spoilerare?   mi togli tutto il divertimento così


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma non scoppia niente, vedrai.


tu intanto accendi un cero alla Madonna, che la fidanzata ancora non si sia messa ad indagare è una grazia


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se Rosellina si bomba un altro, non ti preoccupare che lui si lascia a tempo zero.


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Lostris (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se Rosellina si bomba un altro, non ti preoccupare che lui si lascia a tempo zero.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io


Ma figuratevi.

Farà le sue scenate tenendo ben saldo il piede nella vecchia scarpa.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu intanto accendi un cero alla Madonna, che la fidanzata ancora non si sia messa ad indagare è una grazia


  Alla prima lettura ho letto a ingoiare... :rotfl:  





Lostris ha detto:


> Ma figuratevi.  Farà le sue scenate tenendo ben saldo il piede nella vecchia scarpa.


  Se aspetta che si riassesti la situazione si. Ma ora è in fase "mi scoppia la testa", forse una possibilità ci sarebbe.  Non che significhi idillio d'amore.  





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma infatti e lui mi diceva che mai sarebbe stato tutto sto tempo senza andare a letto con qualcuno, almeno a prostitute sarebbe andato. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Sì Mari a parti inverse lui non avrebbe fatto un cazzo. Si andava a prostitute, forse da un po' che non ci va, ma ci andava anche mentre stava con lei.  Questo sesso al di fuori della coppia se l'è sempre cercato E RICORDIAMO il discorso MALTA di due anni fa, quando ho letto un messaggio che lui ha inviato a un suo amico che partiva con lui che faceva "secondo me ci sarà figa a Malta, li prendi tu I preservativi?"


  Te sai troppo. Dovrebbe diventare un'altra persona per stare con te. Rose lui è così, se te lo becchi come possibile futuro compagno se ti gira il calo sesso a te... hai già capito no? Devi accettarlo così, non lo puoi incasellare. Questo può farlo la fidanzata, che non sa niente. Ma su sto c di paese tutti san che van a puttane meno che la fidanzata???


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu intanto accendi un cero alla Madonna, che la fidanzata ancora non si sia messa ad indagare è una grazia


Ma che deve indagare, quella scende dalle nuvole.


----------



## Rose1994 (8 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Alla prima lettura ho letto a ingoiare... :rotfl:    Se aspetta che si riassesti la situazione si. Ma ora è in fase "mi scoppia la testa", forse una possibilità ci sarebbe.  Non che significhi idillio d'amore.    Te sai troppo. Dovrebbe diventare un'altra persona per stare con te. Rose lui è così, se te lo becchi come possibile futuro compagno se ti gira il calo sesso a te... hai già capito no? Devi accettarlo così, non lo puoi incasellare. Questo può farlo la fidanzata, che non sa niente. Ma su sto c di paese tutti san che van a puttane meno che la fidanzata???


Ahahahahahahaahahahahah sono caduta dal divano. 
Lui ha i suoi amici, Uno è single e già a prostitute c'è stato,100% che essendo il suo migliore amico se lo trascina.
Un altro amico fidanzato ci è stato una volta, Paolo dice. Comunque l'anno prossimo si sposa, anche questi due una storia paradossale. 
Lui fa il santo ahahahahahah 
Io pure mi farei 2 domande se gli amici del mio ragazzo cornificano e il mio no.
Lei se le dovrebbe fare, mica io. 
A Malta comunque non intendeva prostitute, intendeva ragazze che poteva beccare lì sicuramente... 
Comunque lei non ingoia


----------



## danny (8 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo visualizzo in spiaggia nel saluto al sole :carneval:





Vera ha detto:


> Nudo, ovviamente


Appena fatto. Col Campari.



robson ha detto:


> ah gli uomini ah cosa non farebbero e direbbero x un pò d'ammmmore


Se no che uomini sarebbero?



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non gli piacevo solo fisicamente c'era tanto altro, non sto qui a descriverlo.
> Semplicemente lui ha portato la situazione all'esasperazione, se è diventato tutto pesante è perché ha tirato troppo la corda lui. Non si può pretendere che io gliela davo, lo consolavo, facevo la porca, quella divertente ecc se avevo i coglioni rotti di stare nascosta. A questo punto si trovasse una nuova amante
> Pure io avevo le palle rotte di vederlo sempre scazzato con lei e sorbirmi quella faccia io, gliel'ho detto in vacanza "con me non sei così nervoso, non mi piace questo lato di te"


Quello che sottovaluti sempre è la natura poligama dell'uomo.
Pretendi una scelta che lui non vuole fare.



Lostris ha detto:


> Ma figuratevi.
> 
> Farà le sue scenate tenendo ben saldo il piede nella vecchia scarpa.


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma figuratevi.
> 
> Farà le sue scenate tenendo ben saldo il piede nella vecchia scarpa.


Secondo me si libera di due in un solo colpo


----------



## Vera (8 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Appena fatto. Col Campari.


:up:
Una di queste volte provo anch'io.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahahahah sono caduta dal divano.
> Lui ha i suoi amici, Uno è single e già a prostitute c'è stato,100% che essendo il suo migliore amico se lo trascina.
> Un altro amico fidanzato ci è stato una volta, Paolo dice. Comunque l'anno prossimo si sposa, anche questi due una storia paradossale.
> Lui fa il santo ahahahahahah
> ...


e tu questo lo sai perchè.....


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma figuratevi.
> 
> Farà le sue scenate tenendo ben saldo il piede nella vecchia scarpa.


Secondo me no. Con la scarpa ci sta solo perché finirebbe dalla padella nella brace. Se Rosellina gli fornisce la spinta psicologica zoccoleggiando vedi come si sistema da solo e in pace...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahahahah sono caduta dal divano.
> Lui ha i suoi amici, Uno è single e già a prostitute c'è stato,100% che essendo il suo migliore amico se lo trascina.
> Un altro amico fidanzato ci è stato una volta, Paolo dice. Comunque l'anno prossimo si sposa, anche questi due una storia paradossale.
> Lui fa il santo ahahahahahah
> ...


So' andato a troie, ma é per un amico mio...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu questo lo sai perchè.....


 ha leccato la fregna alla legittima per interposta persona. E sapeva di napisan.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ha leccato la fregna alla legittima per interposta persona. E sapeva di napisan.


dici che le sarà piaciuto?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che le sarà piaciuto?


Come direbbe la mia ex moglie, sono gusti acquisiti.


----------



## danny (8 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> :up:
> Una di queste volte provo anch'io.


Quando necessiti di informazioni mi trovi qui.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahahahah sono caduta dal divano.
> Lui ha i suoi amici, Uno è single e già a prostitute c'è stato,100% che essendo il suo migliore amico se lo trascina.
> Un altro amico fidanzato ci è stato una volta, Paolo dice. Comunque l'anno prossimo si sposa, anche questi due una storia paradossale.
> Lui fa il santo ahahahahahah
> ...


Facciamo le gare porno?


----------



## bettypage (8 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Dai ma chi ci avrebbe creduto che da uno che ha tradito per un anno potessero uscire parole serie? Se ne è pentito, le ha detto che la ama, ma lei ovviamente non gli crede  un po' sta iniziando a capire che lui è la persona più schifosa, insicura, opportunista che esiste?
> Io sono schifata.
> Il bello è che il MERDOSO non sapendo che lei a noi amiche aggiorna, si è preso pure la briga di scrivermi che si farà vivo domani perché oggi non è in vena. Ovviamente ho risposto a lui con lo screen shot del messaggio di lei in cui dice che lui la ama. È ammutolito? no! Il MERDOSO ha detto che si farà vivo con me domani.
> Ovviamente io domani lo blocchero' così non mi vedra' mai più né viva né morta.
> ...


Ma esci dall'acquario paese, sei entrata nel loop che il tuo paese è il mondo. Cambia giri, cambia aria, stai respirando aria viziata. Io non credo che uno così valga la pena.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Sono uscita. Veramente sono ancora fuori. L'uscita sta andando di merda, sono andata in un locale, sono andata con 3 mie amiche compresa la sua ragazza e un mio amico. Poi lui è venuto dopo, niente moine con lei, niente di niente, ma io qua non respiro manco bevendo drink su drink. È stato un'ora, un'ora che manco ci siamo guardati in faccia ed era di fronte a me. Se ne è andato prestissimo, per primo.
Meglio che restavo a casa. Sto a casa e sto male, sono fuori e sto male. Io qui con la testa non ci sono


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Soffri di attacchi d'ansia?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soffri di attacchi d'ansia?


Sei un cretino


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sono uscita. Veramente sono ancora fuori. L'uscita sta andando di merda, sono andata in un locale, sono andata con 3 mie amiche compresa la sua ragazza e un mio amico. Poi lui è venuto dopo, niente moine con lei, niente di niente, ma io qua non respiro manco bevendo drink su drink. È stato un'ora, un'ora che manco ci siamo guardati in faccia ed era di fronte a me. Se ne è andato prestissimo, per primo.
> Meglio che restavo a casa. Sto a casa e sto male, sono fuori e sto male. Io qui con la testa non ci sono


Rose ma dopo tutto questo te esci con chi.. con la ragazza di lui. 

Domanda: è possibile per voi giovani trovarsi senza che questo passi per uno dei vostri gruppi WhatsApp?
Prendi una tua amica e ve ne andata in un locale di un altro paese in due, magari senza maschietti conoscete anche qualcuno.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rose ma dopo tutto questo te esci con chi.. con la ragazza di lui. View attachment 14202
> 
> Domanda: è possibile per voi giovani trovarsi senza che questo passi per uno dei vostri gruppi WhatsApp?
> Prendi una tua amica e ve ne andata in un locale di un altro paese in due, magari senza maschietti conoscete anche qualcuno.


Doveva essere così, la mia amica e mia cugina. Manco la sua ragazza. Poi sai cosa è successo? Davanti casa della mia amica scende anche la sua ragazza. Non solo, la mia amica mi dice che ha avuto una discussione con Paolo perché quando ha detto che io ho chiesto a un nostro amico di unirsi lui è andato in bestia dicendo di non volere fare la ruota di scorta, che non era giusto ecc... E lei scioccata gli ha detto "ma perché ti importa di chi invita Rose? Posso capire se fosse stata la tua ragazza a" nasconderti" l'uscita.. Ma Rose? "
Quindi poi è arrivato.


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sono uscita. Veramente sono ancora fuori. L'uscita sta andando di merda, sono andata in un locale, sono andata con 3 mie amiche compresa la sua ragazza e un mio amico. Poi lui è venuto dopo, niente moine con lei, niente di niente, ma io qua non respiro manco bevendo drink su drink. È stato un'ora, un'ora che manco ci siamo guardati in faccia ed era di fronte a me. Se ne è andato prestissimo, per primo.
> Meglio che restavo a casa. Sto a casa e sto male, sono fuori e sto male. Io qui con la testa non ci sono


Eh ma che diamine! Te abiti davvero a bucolandia.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Comunque, quando ieri siamo rimaste solo ragazze lei si è sfogata... Ha detto che quel giorno in cui lui le ha detto quelle parole a lei "è morto qualcosa", mi ha detto "non posso cancellare 9 anni di storia, però a me è morto qualcosa dentro da quel giorno, vedo come va... Non so ancora cosa siamo. Se va bene, se non va niente."


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sei un cretino


Si, ma io per scelta.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Comunque, quando ieri siamo rimaste solo ragazze lei si è sfogata... Ha detto che quel giorno in cui lui le ha detto quelle parole a lei "è morto qualcosa", mi ha detto "non posso cancellare 9 anni di storia, però a me è morto qualcosa dentro da quel giorno, vedo come va... Non so ancora cosa siamo. Se va bene, se non va niente."


E a sto punto, una pacca sulla spalla, e piazzavi lì un _tranquilla, me lo sono scopato pure io, nulla di che..._


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Comunque parentesi seria, Io oggi gli manderei un messaggio mettendo gli in chiaro che sta stronzata che lui marca il territorio è semplicemente una cazzata. Quindi la piantasse di fare il geloso perché tu ti scopi chi ti pare. Mettendo in chiaro che il treno l'ha perso. E vedi che succede...


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque parentesi seria, Io oggi gli manderei un messaggio mettendo gli in chiaro che sta stronzata che lui marca il territorio è semplicemente una cazzata. Quindi la piantasse di fare il geloso perché tu ti scopi chi ti pare. Mettendo in chiaro che il treno l'ha perso. E vedi che succede...


Tu sei impulsivo, aspetto [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION]


----------



## patroclo (9 Agosto 2019)

Com'era la storia dell'ultima puntata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tu sei impulsivo, aspetto [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION]


Sei fasulla come una banconota da 11 euro :rotfl:
Nonnónonlovoglioppiù :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei fasulla come una banconota da 11 euro :rotfl:
> Nonnónonlovoglioppiù :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma io in realtà lascerei le cose così.
Smettila di dirmi fasulla


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma io in realtà lascerei le cose così.
> Smettila di dirmi fasulla


Fasulla e attendista :rotfl:


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fasulla e attendista :rotfl:


Vabbè


----------



## Dina74 (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qua dicono che io ero un mattone, ma che mattone... Quando era con me lo sa anche lui com'era, me lo diceva.
> Quando lei mi ha detto che quando stavano soli lui non spiccicava parola, e c'era silenzio, mi sono assorbita I loro litigi 24 su 24 per l'intera vacanza. Pure un cazziatone in spiaggia di lei per una sua sigaretta. Sono tornata dal viaggio che avevo le palle rotte, due giorni è successo sto casino. Io e lui abbiamo portato sta storia fino ai minimi termini, la colpa è anche mia.


Ma che ci sei andata a fare? A chi la racconti? Tu godevi nel vedere loro che litigavano.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Appunto!!! A sto punto tanto merda non è la situazione per starci. Altrimenti io non saprei proprio, lui stesso dice che sta male ecc ma ci sono scelte che si devono fare "scelte scomode". Ma o questo tizio vive il stile anni '50 con i matrimoni combinati o non lo so... Definire la sua ragazza scelta obbligata manco fosse incinta io non lo capisco.


Ma quale scelta obbligata. È la situazione di oggi e gli sta bene. Ma sai quante altre donne si scopera sto tipo da qua fino all'andropausa? Ma tu ti senti talmente superiore che pensi che se si mette con te nn cercherà più altre donne per tutta la vita??

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Ma che ci sei andata a fare? A chi la racconti? Tu godevi nel vedere loro che litigavano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Io non dovevo uscire con loro due!!!! Io già sto male, che loro litigano o sono Pucci Pucci io sto male uguale!


----------



## Dina74 (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahahahah sono caduta dal divano.
> Lui ha i suoi amici, Uno è single e già a prostitute c'è stato,100% che essendo il suo migliore amico se lo trascina.
> Un altro amico fidanzato ci è stato una volta, Paolo dice. Comunque l'anno prossimo si sposa, anche questi due una storia paradossale.
> Lui fa il santo ahahahahahah
> ...


Beata te se pensi che basta ingoiare per evitare il tradimento del tuo uomo

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si, ma io per scelta.


Ahahahahah

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Beata te se pensi che basta ingoiare per evitare il tradimento del tuo uomo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei fuori di testa, ho detto una cosa del genere?
Che basta ingoiare per evitare un tradimento??????????
Forse sei stata tradita, per questo sei così acida


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Doveva essere così, la mia amica e mia cugina. Manco la sua ragazza. Poi sai cosa è successo? Davanti casa della mia amica scende anche la sua ragazza. Non solo, la mia amica mi dice che ha avuto una discussione con Paolo perché quando ha detto che io ho chiesto a un nostro amico di unirsi lui è andato in bestia dicendo di non volere fare la ruota di scorta, che non era giusto ecc... E lei scioccata gli ha detto "ma perché ti importa di chi invita Rose? Posso capire se fosse stata la tua ragazza a" nasconderti" l'uscita.. Ma Rose? "
> Quindi poi è arrivato.


Rose ma cosa posso dirti?
Se è stato un incontro casuale com'è che la sua ragazza era al corrente della tua uscita e ancor prima di uscire ne aveva discusso con Paolo? E questo amico, è saltato fuori adesso, prima non sei mai uscita con altri amici maschi?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rose ma cosa posso dirti?
> Se è stato un incontro casuale com'è che la sua ragazza era al corrente della tua uscita e ancor prima di uscire ne aveva discusso con Paolo? E questo amico, è saltato fuori adesso, prima non sei mai uscita con altri amici maschi?


La mia amica ha scritto nel gruppo delle ragazze, in questo gruppo siamo io, la mia amica, un'altra ragazza, e lei. Chiedeva cosa facessimo la sera, io ho risposto che potevamo uscire. La ragazza di Paolo non ha risposto, presumevamo che quindi uscisse con lui, per i loro fatti.
Il mio amico era libero, ho chiesto se voleva unirsi, ho scritto in privato. Vado a prendere io questa mia amica, ma scende anche la ragazza di Paolo. La mattina entrambe erano andate al mare e sicuramente la ragazza di Paolo avrà detto a questa mia amica che era libera e poteva uscire. 
Ormai me le carico entrambe in macchina, il mio amico è con me. Durante il tragitto la mia amica mi fa presente che Paolo è incazzato perché si immaginava una sola uscita tra ragazze e invece ho chiamato il mio amico e quindi lui si è sentito escluso. Scioccata la mia amica ha risposto che più preoccuparsi di chi invito io, al massimo poteva preoccuparsi se di questa uscita gliene nascondeva la sua ragazza, perché io mo io non centro niente.
Fine. 
Alle 10 e 30 me lo vedo arrivare al locale, noi già sedute.


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

chi vuole il burro fuso sui popcorn?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi vuole il burro fuso sui popcorn?



 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]!!!!!!! Collabora


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La mia amica ha scritto nel gruppo delle ragazze, in questo gruppo siamo io, la mia amica, un'altra ragazza, e lei. Chiedeva cosa facessimo la sera, io ho risposto che potevamo uscire. La ragazza di Paolo non ha risposto, presumevamo che quindi uscisse con lui, per i loro fatti.
> Il mio amico era libero, ho chiesto se voleva unirsi, ho scritto in privato. Vado a prendere io questa mia amica, ma scende anche la ragazza di Paolo. La mattina entrambe erano andate al mare e sicuramente la ragazza di Paolo avrà detto a questa mia amica che era libera e poteva uscire.
> Ormai me le carico entrambe in macchina, il mio amico è con me. Durante il tragitto la mia amica mi fa presente che Paolo è incazzato perché si immaginava una sola uscita tra ragazze e invece ho chiamato il mio amico e quindi lui si è sentito escluso. Scioccata la mia amica ha risposto che più preoccuparsi di chi invito io, al massimo poteva preoccuparsi se di questa uscita gliene nascondeva la sua ragazza, perché io mo io non centro niente.
> Fine.
> Alle 10 e 30 me lo vedo arrivare al locale, noi già sedute.


Ah ma allora è diverso. Io non la vedo la gelosia nei tuoi confronti. Paolo voleva uscire come di consueto accade, con voi, ma la morosa ha detto che era una uscita fra donne. Quando ha saputo che non era così se l'è presa da buon principino di sto cazzo.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

È uscita una nuova puntata [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]
Un ragazzo con cui mi sentivo vuole vedermi sabato


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La mia amica ha scritto nel gruppo delle ragazze, in questo gruppo siamo io, la mia amica, un'altra ragazza, e lei. Chiedeva cosa facessimo la sera, io ho risposto che potevamo uscire. La ragazza di Paolo non ha risposto, presumevamo che quindi uscisse con lui, per i loro fatti.
> Il mio amico era libero, ho chiesto se voleva unirsi, ho scritto in privato. Vado a prendere io questa mia amica, ma scende anche la ragazza di Paolo. La mattina entrambe erano andate al mare e sicuramente la ragazza di Paolo avrà detto a questa mia amica che era libera e poteva uscire.
> Ormai me le carico entrambe in macchina, il mio amico è con me. Durante il tragitto la mia amica mi fa presente che Paolo è incazzato perché si immaginava una sola uscita tra ragazze e invece ho chiamato il mio amico e quindi lui si è sentito escluso. Scioccata la mia amica ha risposto che più preoccuparsi di chi invito io, al massimo poteva preoccuparsi se di questa uscita gliene nascondeva la sua ragazza, perché io mo io non centro niente.
> Fine.
> Alle 10 e 30 me lo vedo arrivare al locale, noi già sedute.


E la telenovela continua.
Tutto nel giro di pochissimo giorni.

Non comunicare più via gruppi, fai una telefonata. Quando sei in macchina cambia la meta, tanto un locale vale l'altro. Non so che altro dire.

Tanto Rose tutto sto tumulto di emozioni, tue e anche quelle di Paolo, non è che si cancellano in un attimo. O le sostituisci con altre o qualsiasi cosa farai la sentirai moscia rispetto a quelle che ti arrivano da sti giri. Sapendolo potresti anche accettare un periodo moscio, sta a te.


----------



## Lostris (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi vuole il burro fuso sui popcorn?


Che americanata.
vado di classico.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E la telenovela continua.
> Tutto nel giro di pochissimo giorni.
> 
> Non comunicare più via gruppi, fai una telefonata. Quando sei in macchina cambia la meta, tanto un locale vale l'altro. Non so che altro dire.
> ...


Mi sento malissimo, ora mi ha scritto questo ragazzo con cui mi sentivo prima di riprendere i contatti con Paolo. Se ci esco sembro falsa? Dal momento che provo dei sentimenti per Paolo? Se non ci esco resto bloccata in questa gabbia di folli.
Cosa devo fare? Stare sola e rimandare l'uscita al prossimo weekend??


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sento malissimo, ora mi ha scritto questo ragazzo con cui mi sentivo prima di riprendere i contatti con Paolo. Se ci esco sembro falsa? Dal momento che provo dei sentimenti per Paolo? Se non ci esco resto bloccata in questa gabbia di folli.
> Cosa devo fare? Stare sola e rimandare l'uscita al prossimo weekend??


Al limite di manda a cag... a nessuno piacerebbe uscire con qualcuno che ha in testa un altra persona.
Ti piace sto ragazzo? Pensi di poterci passare una serata divertendoti con lui senza pensare "Paolo Paolo Paolo".
Se ci vai devi andarci per viverti la serata con lui, non per non stare a casa. Te la vivi come una serata con un amico se non ti senti altro, con cui divertirsi insieme, non come scrutinio del prossimo possibile fidanzato aspettando che lui faccia qualcosa per coinvolgere te.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Al limite di manda a cag... a nessuno piacerebbe uscire con qualcuno che ha in testa un altra persona.
> Ti piace sto ragazzo? Pensi di poterci passare una serata divertendoti con lui senza pensare "Paolo Paolo Paolo".
> Se ci vai devi andarci per viverti la serata con lui, non per non stare a casa. Te la vivi come una serata con un amico se non ti senti altro, con cui divertirsi insieme, non come scrutinio del prossimo possibile fidanzato aspettando che lui faccia qualcosa per coinvolgere te.


Ora me la penso, io mi sento troppa ansia addosso.


----------



## Lostris (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sento malissimo, ora mi ha scritto questo ragazzo con cui mi sentivo prima di riprendere i contatti con Paolo. Se ci esco sembro falsa? Dal momento che provo dei sentimenti per Paolo? Se non ci esco resto bloccata in questa gabbia di folli.
> Cosa devo fare? Stare sola e rimandare l'uscita al prossimo weekend??


Minchia!! 
Sei un macigno! 

Sembri falsa a chi per Dio!?!? 
Il prossimo week end ti passeranno i sentimenti? 


 @_perplesso_ ma un’emoticon Tafazzi non si può aggiungere?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2019)

Se lui ti leggesse in questo forum benedirebbe il giorno che ha deciso di restare con lei


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> @_perplesso_!!!!!!! Collabora





Rose1994 ha detto:


> È uscita una nuova puntata @_perplesso_
> Un ragazzo con cui mi sentivo vuole vedermi sabato


eccola...


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia!!
> Sei un macigno!
> 
> Sembri falsa a chi per Dio!?!?
> ...



per ste cose devi chiedere a Feather


----------



## Rosarose (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sento malissimo, ora mi ha scritto questo ragazzo con cui mi sentivo prima di riprendere i contatti con Paolo. Se ci esco sembro falsa? Dal momento che provo dei sentimenti per Paolo? Se non ci esco resto bloccata in questa gabbia di folli.
> Cosa devo fare? Stare sola e rimandare l'uscita al prossimo weekend??


Ma non riesci ad uscire in amicizia!!
Mica ti devi fidanzare? Esci per distrarti, per capire che la tua vita non finisce con Paolo. Cerca di essere spensierata, divertente, leggera. La vita riserva delle cose realmente pesanti, le questioni di cuore vanno tutte viste in prospettiva.



Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sei fuori di testa, ho detto una cosa del genere?
> Che basta ingoiare per evitare un tradimento??????????
> Forse sei stata tradita, per questo sei così acida


Guarda che non ci sono le microspie.
Ce l’hai detto tu.
Lo sai perché te l’ha detto lui. Roba da alzarsi e vomitare e non vederlo più neanche se strisciasse per km.
Ma lui te l’ha detto per metterti in competizione sessuale.
Oh in competizione sessuale per uno che va a puttane. E va a puttane per sfogo, si sa che gli uomini hanno esigenze, e per divertimento. 
E dopo questo l’hai detto a noi, non solo recentemente ma altre volte hai detto cose simili, perché TU competi su quel piano.
E dai della acida a chi te lo fa notare?
Neanche nel momento in cui sembri lucida e consapevole che ti tratta come sfogatoio riesci a uscire da ruolo della gran figa che è superiore alle altre, acide, perché lei sì che sa fare il sesso che piace agli uomini.
Ripigliati!


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti, Nocciola.
> E mi riallaccio a te, Foglia... Si parlava di leggerezza anche perché Rose diceva che Paolo con lei era spensierato, mentre con la morosa era scazzato. Mi pare logico fosse così, no? Vuoi mettere la vita di tutti i giorni contro un'ora di chiacchiere, risate e grande sesso?
> A 24 anni, così come a 44, l'amante si becca la parte migliore. Non ci si può stupire di questo e dire "Con me tu non.sei così!".


Non so cosa dire.... A 24 anni, o comunque senza impegni  (ovvio che poi a quella età ci sono anche persone con figli, famiglia, responsabilità eccetera), da fidanzata, non credo che manchino risate, chiacchiere e sesso. Cioè... Comunque si vedono quando escono, in vacanza, nei fine settimana... Io non so, ma tutta sta  "pesantezza" da cui fuggire non la vedo. E così non vedo tutta sta gran  "leggerezza", o meglio questo gran bisogno di leggerezza. Non che a 24 anni non si abbiano pensieri, o problemi. Solo che al massimo li si ha in casa, non fuori casa. Averceli fuori casa e perseverare mi e' inconcepibile. Ma comunque per come la penso e' probabile che questo stia con la fidanzata anche perché può fare quel cazzo che vuole, anche da sotto il suo naso. Io per il resto sono sempre più basita, mi pare un 3d surreale. Questo che mette pure a confronto le due in base alle  "prestazioni". Ingoio? 10 punti! 
Boh... Quasi manco all'asilo.


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire.... A 24 anni, o comunque senza impegni  (ovvio che poi a quella età ci sono anche persone con figli, famiglia, responsabilità eccetera), da fidanzata, non credo che manchino risate, chiacchiere e sesso. Cioè... Comunque si vedono quando escono, in vacanza, nei fine settimana... Io non so, ma tutta sta  "pesantezza" da cui fuggire non la vedo. E così non vedo tutta sta gran  "leggerezza", o meglio questo gran bisogno di leggerezza. Non che a 24 anni non si abbiano pensieri, o problemi. Solo che al massimo li si ha in casa, non fuori casa. Averceli fuori casa e perseverare mi e' inconcepibile. Ma comunque per come la penso e' probabile che questo stia con la fidanzata anche perché può fare quel cazzo che vuole, anche da sotto il suo naso. Io per il resto sono sempre più basita, mi pare un 3d surreale. Questo che mette pure a confronto le due in base alle  "prestazioni". Ingoio? 10 punti!
> Boh... Quasi manco all'asilo.


Aiuto, mi sono persa... Con questo 3d mi sto rincoglionendo


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Aiuto, mi sono persa... Con questo 3d mi sto rincoglionendo


Nono vai tranquilla che sono più rinco di te! 

Comunque Rose avrà pure tempo per imparare che fare ottimo sesso non sono  "prestazioni" da ammucchiare.
Non mi stupirei neppure se fosse stata lei a domandargli se la fidanzata ingoia oppure no, ma non lo dico per mettermi su chissà quale piedistallo, dall'alto di chissà quale scienza. E' che mi pare travisato proprio il concetto di ottimo sesso, poi boh... E' estate, fa caldo ed evviva la gioventù


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Aiuto, mi sono persa... Con questo 3d mi sto rincoglionendo


Nono vai tranquilla che sono più rinco di te! 

Comunque Rose avrà pure tempo per imparare che fare ottimo sesso non sono  "prestazioni" da ammucchiare.
Non mi stupirei neppure se fosse stata lei a domandargli se la fidanzata ingoia oppure no, ma non lo dico per mettermi su chissà quale piedistallo, dall'alto di chissà quale scienza. E' che mi pare travisato proprio il concetto di ottimo sesso, poi boh... E' estate, fa caldo ed evviva la gioventù


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Ma chissene fotte di chi ingoia e di chi no.
Cosa c'entra? Cosa c'entra il sesso adesso?
O di chi dà il culo, e chi no. 
Irrilevante. Era una battuta che avevo scritto, non è una gara porno, magari faccio schifo a letto con il prossimo e mi mollera' per questo.
Non volevo finire a parlare di sesso


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sento malissimo, ora mi ha scritto questo ragazzo con cui mi sentivo prima di riprendere i contatti con Paolo. Se ci esco sembro falsa? Dal momento che provo dei sentimenti per Paolo? Se non ci esco resto bloccata in questa gabbia di folli.
> Cosa devo fare? Stare sola e rimandare l'uscita al prossimo weekend??


Certi che se ti fai ste paranoie per uscire una serata con uno, minchia !!!!


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certi che se ti fai ste paranoie per uscire una serata con uno, minchia !!!!


Ma no Fiammetta. Lo scorso inverno sono uscita con tanti ragazzi, senza problemi.. Ma non stavo così male male come sto adesso..


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma chissene fotte di chi ingoia e di chi no.
> Cosa c'entra? Cosa c'entra il sesso adesso?
> O di chi dà il culo, e chi no.
> Irrilevante. Era una battuta che avevo scritto, non è una gara porno, magari faccio schifo a letto con il prossimo e mi mollera' per questo.
> Non volevo finire a parlare di sesso


è che la telenovela senza la parte sessuosa diventa noiosa.....


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che la telenovela senza la parte sessuosa diventa noiosa.....


La telenovela è la mia vita attuale... Lasciamo stare l'argomento sesso e stendiamoci un velo pietoso, perché ormonalmente mi riprenderò chissà quando


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La telenovela è la mia vita attuale... Lasciamo stare l'argomento sesso e stendiamoci un velo pietoso, perché ormonalmente mi riprenderò chissà quando


  appunto che è un falsity show in presa diretta che serve la parte sessuosa....


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La telenovela è la mia vita attuale... Lasciamo stare l'argomento sesso e stendiamoci un velo pietoso, perché ormonalmente mi riprenderò chissà quando


non ti preoccupare, si vive anche con gli ormoni in esilio


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, si vive anche con gli ormoni in esilio


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma non riesci ad uscire in amicizia!!
> Mica ti devi fidanzare? Esci per distrarti, per capire che la tua vita non finisce con Paolo. Cerca di essere spensierata, divertente, leggera. La vita riserva delle cose realmente pesanti, le questioni di cuore vanno tutte viste in prospettiva.
> 
> 
> ...


Il nuovo ha prenotato un b&b perché abita un po' lontano dalla mia zona.
Gli dico di girarsi dall'altro lato del letto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Il nuovo ha prenotato un b&b perché abita un po' lontano dalla mia zona.
> Gli dico di girarsi dall'altro lato del letto?


non ho capito esci e basta o è già previsto una sessione intima?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho capito esci e basta o è già previsto una sessione intima?


Quello che mi chiedo anch'io. Intanto questo ha prenotato, io che devo fare?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Io non ce la so a scopare con un altro in testa, non sono una macchina


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo anch'io. Intanto questo ha prenotato, io che devo fare?


Stiamo parlando di dargliela perché ha prenotato ragazzi. Roba forte!  
Dalle parti mie si dice gliela do sennò pare brutto :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo anch'io. Intanto questo ha prenotato, io che devo fare?





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io non ce la so a scopare con un altro in testa, non sono una macchina


è usanza locale che se un uomo prenota da dormire, tu gliela devi dare?

chiedo aiuto a [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION]


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di dargliela perché ha prenotato ragazzi. Roba forte!
> Dalle parti mie si dice gliela do sennò pare brutto :rotfl:
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


chetteridi, qui siamo ad un punto importante.   tu vai a trovare un essere di sesso femminile, siccome non abita vicino, si prenota un letto per la notte e lei, per non sembrare scortese, te la deve dare.

è una svolta storica nei rapporti uomo-donna, se è così


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> *Quello che mi chiedo anch'io.* Intanto questo ha prenotato, io che devo fare?


più che altro devi risponderti


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Mado' ma mi imbarazza anche dormirci
Non è che non lo conosco, ci siamo già visti una volta.. Ma io arrivata a na certa me ne torno a casa mia.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> chetteridi, qui siamo ad un punto importante.   tu vai a trovare un essere di sesso femminile, siccome non abita vicino, si prenota un letto per la notte e lei, per non sembrare scortese, te la deve dare.
> 
> è una svolta storica nei rapporti uomo-donna, se è così


Una volta sono uscita con uno che al secondo appuntamento mi ha portata a casa sua, si è tolto la maglietta e mi ha chiesto se volevo un massaggio. Ovviamente mi sono volatilizzata. 
Buon per voi che, uomini di altri tempi, associate una camera da letto al guardarvi negli occhi. Ma per me anche dormire è una cosa intima.


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mado' ma mi imbarazza anche dormirci
> Non è che non lo conosco, ci siamo già visti una volta.. Ma io arrivata a na certa me ne torno a casa mia.


ed allora fai la stessa cosa, ci esci, ci ridi, ci scherzi, magari quando vi salutate gli dai un bacino e poi ognuno a nanna nel suo lettino col peluche.

cmq na bella chiavata non ti farebbe male....


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed allora fai la stessa cosa, ci esci, ci ridi, ci scherzi, magari quando vi salutate gli dai un bacino e poi ognuno a nanna nel suo lettino col peluche.
> 
> cmq na bella chiavata non ti farebbe male....


Sono andata a letto con Paolo due settimane fa. Non è che il prossimo che incontro gli sbottono i pantaloni perché voglio farmi una scopata, fino a 5 giorni fa  io pensavo a cose completamente diverse.
Perché scrivi "Ognuno a nanna nel suo lettino col peluche"? Come se fosse una bambinata non scoparci. Io scopo quando VOGLIO scopare, non perché sarebbe allettante la situazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sono andata a letto con Paolo due settimane fa. Non è che il prossimo che incontro gli sbottono i pantaloni perché voglio farmi una scopata, fino a 5 giorni fa  io pensavo a cose completamente diverse.
> Perché scrivi "Ognuno a nanna nel suo lettino col peluche"? Come se fosse una bambinata non scoparci. Io scopo quando VOGLIO scopare, non perché sarebbe allettante la situazione.


In realtà la battuta era dovuta al fatto che in questo momento hai il controllo mentale di un peluche. Chi ti dice che magari ci vuoi scopare e non ci scopi Perché pare brutto nei confronti di paolo? Qui il punto sta sempre nello stesso passaggio. Il fatto che tu sia o meno padrona di te stessa.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Una volta sono uscita con uno che al secondo appuntamento mi ha portata a casa sua, si è tolto la maglietta e mi ha chiesto se volevo un massaggio. Ovviamente mi sono volatilizzata.
> Buon per voi che, uomini di altri tempi, associate una camera da letto al guardarvi negli occhi. Ma per me anche dormire è una cosa intima.


Anche qui, il punto è un altro. Ovviamente cosa? Ovviamente se non ti piaceva.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2019)

Sì ma parliamo di cose importanti... A mangiare dove si va?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

E comunque sto tipo nuovo serve soltanto a ricordare a Paolo che tu non sei roba sua. Tutto il resto è strumentale.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì ma parliamo di cose importanti... A mangiare dove si va?


Giusto, perché se paga pure la cena minimo pompino in verticale sulle mani.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sono andata a letto con Paolo due settimane fa. Non è che il prossimo che incontro gli sbottono i pantaloni perché voglio farmi una scopata, fino a 5 giorni fa  io pensavo a cose completamente diverse.
> Perché scrivi "Ognuno a nanna nel suo lettino col peluche"? Come se fosse una bambinata non scoparci. Io scopo quando VOGLIO scopare, non perché sarebbe allettante la situazione.


secondo me sto poveruomo come percepisce il tuo tasso di radioattività ti spedisce a Prypiat, altro che B&B


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì ma parliamo di cose importanti... A mangiare dove si va?


cena di terra.  contenta?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Posso venire a cena con voi? Porto il vino.


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Posso venire a cena con voi? Porto il vino.


porta del rosso fermo, però tu parli con Arcistufo.


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto, perché se paga pure la cena minimo pompino in verticale sulle mani.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Allora le conviene mantenersi leggera 



perplesso ha detto:


> cena di terra.  contenta?





Rose1994 ha detto:


> Posso venire a cena con voi? Porto il vino.


Rose se ci troviamo a cena la bottiglia di vino te la spacco in testa vè


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me sto poveruomo come percepisce il tuo tasso di radioattività ti spedisce a Prypiat, altro che B&B


Ma perché radioattiva? Ahahahahahaha



Vera ha detto:


> Allora le conviene mantenersi leggera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahahahahahaah se serve per capire che cosa sto facendo me la spacco in testa da sola. 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto, perché se paga pure la cena minimo pompino in verticale sulle mani.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha sono morta



perplesso ha detto:


> porta del rosso fermo, però tu parli con Arcistufo.


Perché non vuoi parlare con me? Con me parlano tutti, senza eccezioni


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Una volta sono uscita con uno che al secondo appuntamento mi ha portata a casa sua, si è tolto la maglietta e mi ha chiesto se volevo un massaggio. Ovviamente mi sono volatilizzata.
> Buon per voi che, uomini di altri tempi, associate una camera da letto al guardarvi negli occhi. Ma per me anche dormire è una cosa intima.


Ma perché ci devi dormire?
Lui dorme in hotel e tu dopo la serata torni a casa


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

Ribadisco la domanda, se a lei piace perché non si dovrebbe fare un giro? Anche solo per levarsi addosso l'odore di sto paolo?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ribadisco la domanda, se a lei piace perché non si dovrebbe fare un giro? Anche solo per levarsi addosso l'odore di sto paolo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché ho un carattere di merda, e mi hanno fatto sbagliata e non riesco a scindere un sentimento dal sesso


----------



## Vera (9 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ribadisco la domanda, se a lei piace perché non si dovrebbe fare un giro? Anche solo per levarsi addosso l'odore di sto paolo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


A parte gli scherzi, lei deve fare quello che si sentirà al momento. Se ci esce con la zavorra, la vedo dura. 



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Perché ho un carattere di merda, e mi hanno fatto sbagliata e non riesco a scindere un sentimento dal sesso


Non ti hanno fatta sbagliata ma cerca almeno di non metterti a lutto per uno così.
"Frola frola al mé pigoz, vot ch’a frola quand’an pos? Quand’aiera dal tó teimp a froleva allegrameint" diceva nonna


----------



## Rosarose (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Il nuovo ha prenotato un b&b perché abita un po' lontano dalla mia zona.
> Gli dico di girarsi dall'altro lato del letto?


Gli dici che vi vedete a cena, chiacchierate, giochi un po' e vedi, non dire prima né si né no, poi lì decidi se salutarlo educatamente, o rimanere con lui...non sei obbligata a restare!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Gli dici che vi vedete a cena, chiacchierate, giochi un po' e vedi, non dire prima né si né no, poi lì decidi se salutarlo educatamente, o rimanere con lui...non sei obbligata a restare!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Farò così.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sei fuori di testa, ho detto una cosa del genere?
> Che basta ingoiare per evitare un tradimento??????????


Non basta, ma secondo me aiuta tanto...


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Che situazione di merda comunque.
E dire che domenica scorsa pensavo che si sarebbero risolte le cose e finalmente sto peso dovevo mollarlo e fare finalmente le cose che volevo fare. 
E invece mi devo accollare st'altra batosta, che palle.


----------



## ladyred (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è usanza locale che se un uomo prenota da dormire, tu gliela devi dare?
> 
> chiedo aiuto a [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION]


Spesso si


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Il nuovo ha prenotato un b&b perché abita un po' lontano dalla mia zona.
> Gli dico di girarsi dall'altro lato del letto?


se abita lontano da qualche oarte dovra' pur dormire o lo vuoi ospitare tu ?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se abita lontano da qualche oarte dovra' pur dormire o lo vuoi ospitare tu ?


Va al b&b


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Spesso si


Indove si usa sta cosa?


----------



## Lostris (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è usanza locale che se un uomo prenota da dormire, tu gliela devi dare?
> 
> chiedo aiuto a @_ladyred_


Eh Vabbeh, grazie al c.....

Questo sì che è pilotare i sondaggi :rotfl:


----------



## danny (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> porta del rosso fermo, però tu parli con Arcistufo.


Sì. 
In Corsica.


----------



## danny (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Posso venire a cena con voi? Porto il vino.


Va beh, volevo rispondere a te... 
Rosso. Qui c'è del buon Patrimonio.


----------



## danny (9 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Perché ho un carattere di merda, e mi hanno fatto sbagliata e non riesco a scindere un sentimento dal sesso


Io vedo tanta ossessione, non sentimento.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è usanza locale che se un uomo prenota da dormire, tu gliela devi dare?
> 
> chiedo aiuto a @_ladyred_


Ma nooo !
Ha dormito in hotel quando ci siamo visti la prima volta e non è successo niente.
Non un giorno, qualche giorno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma chissene fotte di chi ingoia e di chi no.
> Cosa c'entra? Cosa c'entra il sesso adesso?
> O di chi dà il culo, e chi no.
> Irrilevante. Era una battuta che avevo scritto, *non è una gara porno, magari faccio schifo a letto con il prossimo e mi mollera' per questo.*
> Non volevo finire a parlare di sesso


Sì, sì. Tu non pensi che il sesso sia prestazione. Si capisce benissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2019)

Mbé? La telenovela prosegue o siamo miseramente arenati? Su che sto a casa aspettando gli operai e mi annoio


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io vedo tanta ossessione, non sentimento.


concordo


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Spesso si


 [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]


Già lessi e risposi. Perché hai chiesto a [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION]?


----------



## Vera (10 Agosto 2019)

A che punto siamo?


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Agosto 2019)

Niente. Al punto che non succede niente 
Stasera vado ad una festa, mi ubriaco per noia credo, vi farò sapere. 
Vi farò sapere se ce la sto facendo o no


----------



## Lara3 (10 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Niente. Al punto che non succede niente
> Stasera vado ad una festa, mi ubriaco per noia credo, vi farò sapere.
> Vi farò sapere se ce la sto facendo o no


Ma fai quello che ti senti, prendi il tuo tempo, se ti piace e lo desideri vai pure a letto, ma non perché lui ha prenotato. 
Anche se avesse prenotato ad un 5 stelle lusso non significa che ti devi sentire in obbligo per il suo “ disturbo “.
Se è veramente interessato a te, tornerà anche se adesso non succederà niente.
Non so però come farai se hai in testa l’altro.
Lasciati sedurre dal nuovo, piuttosto che scopare; così forse dimentichi l’altro.


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma fai quello che ti senti, prendi il tuo tempo, se ti piace e lo desideri vai pure a letto, ma non perché lui ha prenotato.
> Anche se avesse prenotato ad un 5 stelle lusso non significa che ti devi sentire in obbligo per il suo “ disturbo “.
> Se è veramente interessato a te, tornerà anche se adesso non succederà niente.
> Non so però come farai se hai in testa l’altro.
> Lasciati sedurre dal nuovo, piuttosto che scopare; così forse dimentichi l’altro.


Consiglio perfetto!!!


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già lessi e risposi. Perché hai chiesto a @_ladyred_?


perchè pure lei sta messa come Rose, più o meno


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo anch'io. Intanto questo ha prenotato, io che devo fare?


 e te lo chiedi pure. Non ti attizza e ci vuoi scopare?
Io non ci riuscirei, mi ci devo perdere nell'altro


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e te lo chiedi pure. Non ti attizza e ci vuoi scopare?
> Io non ci riuscirei, mi ci devo perdere nell'altro


Esatto, vedrò sul momento


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Esatto, vedrò sul momento


Come sempre. Lo facciamo tutti.


----------



## Dina74 (10 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sei fuori di testa, ho detto una cosa del genere?
> Che basta ingoiare per evitare un tradimento??????????
> Forse sei stata tradita, per questo sei così acida


No cara. Se sono stata tradita nn lo so ma visto tutto quello che sento può essere benissimo successo. Vedo in te tanta sicumera...come a dire che lei è pallosa e bruttina. Con te lui nn tradirebbe. Tutto qua

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (10 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non ci sono le microspie.
> Ce l’hai detto tu.
> Lo sai perché te l’ha detto lui. Roba da alzarsi e vomitare e non vederlo più neanche se strisciasse per km.
> Ma lui te l’ha detto per metterti in competizione sessuale.
> ...


Esatto...era questo che volevo dire!

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Niente. Al punto che non succede niente
> Stasera vado ad una festa, mi ubriaco per noia credo, vi farò sapere.
> Vi farò sapere se ce la sto facendo o no


Le stronzate meglio farle da sobrie  

Quindi hai rinunciato all'uscita a due?


----------



## Rose1994 (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le stronzate meglio farle da sobrie
> 
> Quindi hai rinunciato all'uscita a due?


No no l'uscita a due è la prossima settimana. 
Comunque, ieri serata bellissima, sono stata bene con i miei amici, lui era con lei insieme a noi ma per i suoi fatti. Nessun contatto con me. Stamattina dormo a casa di mia cugina, lui insisteva per andare al mare in quattro, io mia cugina lui e la sua ragazza ma gli abbiamo detto che non andiamo  
Mi sento più forte oggi.


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No no l'uscita a due è la prossima settimana.
> Comunque, ieri serata bellissima, sono stata bene con i miei amici, lui era con lei insieme a noi ma per i suoi fatti. Nessun contatto con me. Stamattina dormo a casa di mia cugina, lui insisteva per andare al mare in quattro, io mia cugina lui e la sua ragazza ma gli abbiamo detto che non andiamo
> Mi sento più forte oggi.


Bene. Mostrarti indifferente ai suoi occhi, dimostrargli che tu vai avanti anche senza di lui è la strada giusta. Con il tempo ti sarà davvero indifferente. Spero presto


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No no l'uscita a due è la prossima settimana.
> Comunque, ieri serata bellissima, sono stata bene con i miei amici, lui era con lei insieme a noi ma per i suoi fatti. Nessun contatto con me. Stamattina dormo a casa di mia cugina, lui insisteva per andare al mare in quattro, io mia cugina lui e la sua ragazza ma gli abbiamo detto che non andiamo
> Mi sento più forte oggi.


Mandagli a dire da tua cugina che hai un altro per mani


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Bene. Mostrarti indifferente ai suoi occhi, dimostrargli che tu vai avanti anche senza di lui è la strada giusta. Con il tempo ti sarà davvero indifferente. Spero presto


E rinunciare ha una così bella partita a scacchi? L'indifferenza comporta l'attesa. È molto più divertente dire agli altri che si sta andando avanti e che chi non cammina al proprio passo resta indietro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E rinunciare ha una così bella partita a scacchi? L'indifferenza comporta l'attesa. È molto più divertente dire agli altri che si sta andando avanti e che chi non cammina al proprio passo resta indietro.


Ha 25 anni...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mandagli a dire da tua cugina che hai un altro per mani


Mah... se due vogliono stare insieme stanno insieme. Se uno dei due ha "dubbi" significa che non vuole.
In realtà lui si è stufato della fidanzata ma non vuole stare con la nostra Rose.
A meno che non ci siano dinamiche provinciali che ci sfuggono: tipo famiglie coinvolte o rassicurante stato patrimoniale della fidanzata ufficiale.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mah... se due vogliono stare insieme stanno insieme. Se uno dei due ha "dubbi" significa che non vuole.
> In realtà lui si è stufato della fidanzata ma non vuole stare con la nostra Rose.
> A meno che non ci siano dinamiche provinciali che ci sfuggono: tipo famiglie coinvolte o rassicurante stato patrimoniale della fidanzata ufficiale.


O mentalità paesana. Conosci qualcosa di più divertente che soffiare sulla brace?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mandagli a dire da tua cugina che hai un altro per mani


eh poi quello la ri-tampina piagnucolando che e'tanto difficile prendere una decisione definitiva


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E rinunciare ha una così bella partita a scacchi? L'indifferenza comporta l'attesa. È molto più divertente dire agli altri che si sta andando avanti e che chi non cammina al proprio passo resta indietro.


Di questo avevamo già parlato. Cosa significa per te indifferenza? Per me significa "tu per me non esisti più". Niente attese, ci metto un punto. Come sei entrato nella mia vita, te ne esci. E certo che vado avanti ma mica te lo vengo a dire. Lo devi vedere, capire da te e rosicare come un topo da fogna. Con tutto il rispetto per i topi da fogna


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Di questo avevamo già parlato. Cosa significa per te indifferenza? Per me significa "tu per me non esisti più". Niente attese, ci metto un punto. Come sei entrato nella mia vita, te ne esci. E certo che vado avanti ma mica te lo vengo a dire. *Lo devi vedere, capire da te e rosicare come un topo da fogna. Con tutto il rispetto per i topi da fogna*


Beh...non è mica tanto indifferenza  (il grassetto intendo).

Indifferenza significa nè desiderio nè repulsione. 
Significa che la posizione dell'altro semplicemente non è vista. 
E non è vista non perchè ci si concentra su altro, si distoglie lo sguardo...non è vista perchè è trasparente e ininfluente. 
Non provoca alcun turbamento, moto dell'animo. Nè in positivo nè in negativo.

Nel "lo DEVI vedere" e"rosicare" c'è tutt'altro.
Ossia lo sguardo dell'altro FA DIFFERENZA. 
Foss'anche solo per definirlo "topo da fogna". 

Ed è una attesa. 
Io mi attendo che tu veda, che tu rosichi, che tu sia un topo da fogna. 

Di mio credo che l'indifferenza subentri alla lunga, dopo aver elaborato la propria posizione rispetto all'altro. 

Il resto...è forma.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh poi quello la ri-tampina piagnucolando che e'tanto difficile prendere una decisione definitiva


Intanto in certi contesti il possesso gioca un ruolo fondamentale.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...non è mica tanto indifferenza  (il grassetto intendo).
> 
> Indifferenza significa nè desiderio nè repulsione.
> Significa che la posizione dell'altro semplicemente non è vista.
> ...


Il resto è tattica. E serve a spostare le persone nelle posizioni adatte per fare divertimento.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il resto è tattica. E serve a spostare le persone nelle posizioni adatte per fare divertimento.


dipende.

Se ti racconti la storia che sei indifferente e sti cazzi (ma in realtà le tue energie sono concentrare a spiare la reazione dell'altro per vedere se risponde alle tue aspettative - che rosichi per esempio - dicendoti che non stai guardando però, che non te ne frega un cazzo), la tattica te la infili su per il culo (perdona il francesismo)

Se non te la racconti, se sai cosa ti muove, allora sì. E' forma.
Inteso nel senso di dare la forma alla tua sostanza. 

E la tattica altro non è che dare forma alla sostanza. 
E per dare forma alla sostanza (fare tattica) serve che i piedi siano appoggiati sulla realtà, e non sulla verità. 

Ed è divertente, concordo. 

Poi, in effetti, c'è chi ci crede. Anche se se la sta mettendo in culo da sol*.

Potendo scegliere...me la faccio mettere in culo come desidero, quando desidero e godendone


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sei pigra lo sappiamo.  ma almeno na bistecca....


Eeeehhh...

da ragazzina il combattere, mordere per avere credevo fosse centrale. 
E senza manco me la godevo. 

Ultimamente mi sono resa conto che era una cosa non mia. 
Io sono una a cui piace stare comoda e anche aspettare. 
Guardare e osservare. 

E la carne mi piace morbida. Ben preparata. 
Allo stesso mi piace osservare mentre me la preparano...ecco...questo mi piace veramente tantissimo. 
Mi piace che tutta la preparazione si dedicata a me. Che il centro, il fulcro sia io. Che per certi versi, la carne sia io. 
Che quel pasto sia dedicato a me. 
Dall'immaginarlo al portarlo a compimento. 
mi piace che mi venga offerto ben presentato. 
E che mi si faccia compagnia mentre me lo gusto. 

Quindi...vada la bistecca...ma ben cucinata


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...non è mica tanto indifferenza  (il grassetto intendo).
> 
> Indifferenza significa nè desiderio nè repulsione.
> Significa che la posizione dell'altro semplicemente non è vista.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> dipende.
> 
> Se ti racconti la storia che sei indifferente e sti cazzi (ma in realtà le tue energie sono concentrare a spiare la reazione dell'altro per vedere se risponde alle tue aspettative - che rosichi per esempio - dicendoti che non stai guardando però, che non te ne frega un cazzo), la tattica te la infili su per il culo (perdona il francesismo)
> 
> ...


Ipazia i tuoi discorsi mi piacciono tanto ma non sempre bisogna analizzare tre parole per ricavarne chissà quali significati nascosti.

Se tu mi fai un torto a me frega un cazzo di quello che fai. Semplicemente per me non esisti più. Ci sto male il tempo che mi serve ma poi vado avanti e vivo, meglio di prima.
Non uso tattiche, non spio, non ti faccio sapere da altri che sto alla grandissima. Semmai volessi tu sapere come me la sto passando, lo devi scoprire da te. 
E ci credo, certo. È quello che ho sempre fatto. Racconto e mi racconto solo quello che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle, non su quella degli altri.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Di questo avevamo già parlato. Cosa significa per te indifferenza? Per me significa "tu per me non esisti più". *Niente attese*, ci metto un punto. Come sei entrato nella mia vita, te ne esci. E certo che vado avanti ma mica te lo vengo a dire. *Lo devi vedere, capire da te e rosicare come un topo da fogna. Con tutto il rispetto per i topi da fogna*





Vera ha detto:


> Ipazia


Significati nascosti? 
Ho semplicemente sottolineato la contraddizione fra i grassetti che hai scritto.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potendo scegliere...me la faccio mettere in culo come desidero, quando desidero e godendone


Fa parte del kit di base


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Significati nascosti?
> Ho semplicemente sottolineato la contraddizione fra i grassetti che hai scritto.


No, non è una contraddizione.
Si consigliava a Rose di usare la cugina per fare sapere a P che lei si scopa un altro. Roba da bambini dell'asilo.
Per questo ho detto che se proprio lo deve sapere, lo deve scoprire da sè.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fa parte del kit di base




E direi proprio di sì!


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Di questo avevamo già parlato. Cosa significa per te indifferenza? Per me significa "tu per me non esisti più". *Niente attese*, ci metto un punto. Come sei entrato nella mia vita, te ne esci. E certo che vado avanti ma mica te lo vengo a dire. *Lo devi vedere, capire da te e rosicare come un topo da fogna.* Con tutto il rispetto per i topi da fogna





Vera ha detto:


> *No, non è una contraddizione.*
> Si consigliava a Rose di usare la cugina per fare sapere a P che lei si scopa un altro. Roba da bambini dell'asilo.
> Per questo ho detto che se proprio lo deve sapere, lo deve scoprire da sè.


Ah. Ok. 

A me i topi di fogna sono simpatici, e anche quelli di fiume.
Ne ho alcuni che vengono a farsi un giro sulle piante di prugne che ho nell'orto. 

Mi fa simpatia vederli correre qui e là fottendosene bellamente di veleni (a cui si adattano alla velocità della luce) deratizzazioni e tentativi vari di eliminarli. 
Mi danno l'impressione che sogghignino mentre tutti intorno si sbattono per ottenere da loro quel che non otterranno mai 

Sono belle bestie. 

Rose che non si preoccupa di quello che la gente e P. possono pensare e dire di quello che fa lei?
 Che fa per se stessa a prescindere?

ehehehe :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah. Ok.
> 
> A me i topi di fogna sono simpatici, e anche quelli di fiume.
> Ne ho alcuni che vengono a farsi un giro sulle piante di prugne che ho nell'orto.
> ...


Gli animali, compresi i topi, mi piacciono. Sono intollerante più agli umani.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Gli animali, compresi i topi, mi piacciono. Sono intollerante più agli umani.


Gli umani sono animali.
Mi piacciono quelli che si ricordano di esserlo!


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gli umani sono animali.
> Mi piacciono quelli che si ricordano di esserlo!


Allora mi spiego meglio: Sono più intollerante alla gente.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

Ma sta polemica estiva a suon di precisazioni tipo commari di paese? :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora mi spiego meglio: Sono più intollerante alla gente.


La gente mi è indifferente :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sta polemica estiva a suon di precisazioni tipo commari di paese? :rotfl:


Polemica? :rotfl:

Se mi metto a far polemica davvero...naaaa, fa caldo!


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

A volte, davvero, due coglioni :mexican:


----------



## Rose1994 (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> No, non è una contraddizione.
> Si consigliava a Rose di usare la cugina per fare sapere a P che lei si scopa un altro. Roba da bambini dell'asilo.
> Per questo ho detto che se proprio lo deve sapere, lo deve scoprire da sè.


Sono viva, sono stata al mare oggi e mi sta salvando la vita letteralmente mia cugina che mi fa stare lontana da loro due che avevano proposto il mare in 4 (veramente lui lo aveva proposto). Tutto il pomeriggio sono stata con mia cugina e la mia migliore amica, dopo questo pacco tirato a loro due li incontro in un locale e ci danno un passaggio, tra noi il gelo, manco si ha la forza di sorridere per finta quando io e lui ci vediamo, cala solo lo schifo che appunto provo. E poi manco riesco a respirare quando lo incontro, boh non so mai come comportarmi


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> A volte, davvero, due coglioni :mexican:


Si sta mica più leggeri, poi?

Fortuna c'è arci :rotfl:

Buona serata


----------



## Rose1994 (11 Agosto 2019)

Le cose stanno così, io quando lo vedo provo imbarazzo misto a rabbia misto a tristezza e non riesco più ad approcciare facendo finta di nulla.
Anche lui l'ho visto esattamente così, nel gruppo WhatsApp ha provato a chiedere a me direttamente delle cose, ma io non l'ho calcolato.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> nel gruppo WhatsApp ha provato a chiedere a me direttamente delle cose, ma io non l'ho calcolato.


Allora vuol dire che ti ama davvero.


----------



## Rose1994 (11 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora vuol dire che ti ama davvero.


Ma le battute da terza media le possiamo evitare?


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Le cose stanno così, io quando lo vedo provo imbarazzo misto a rabbia misto a tristezza e non riesco più ad approcciare facendo finta di nulla.
> Anche lui l'ho visto esattamente così, nel gruppo WhatsApp ha provato a chiedere a me direttamente delle cose, ma io non l'ho calcolato.


Il problema secondo me è solo uno e molto grave.
Tu nonostante i proclami su quanto faccia schifo come uomo per me lo ami.
E disinnamorarsi è un grande casino.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma le battute da terza media le possiamo evitare?


Io le eviterei anche, ma se devo commentare azioni da terza media, far commenti da seconda liceo mi sembra da sboroni


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...non è mica tanto indifferenza  (il grassetto intendo).
> 
> Indifferenza significa nè desiderio nè repulsione.
> Significa che la posizione dell'altro semplicemente non è vista.
> ...


quoto.

L'indifferenza e' quando lo incroci e nemmeno ci fai caso


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il problema secondo me è solo uno e molto grave.
> Tu nonostante i proclami su quanto faccia schifo come uomo per me lo ami.
> E disinnamorarsi è un grande casino.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


eh se fosse cosi si ci vuole tempo e pazienza, che tutto passa


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io le eviterei anche, ma se devo commentare azioni da terza media, far commenti da seconda liceo mi sembra da sboroni


Severo ma giusto. E due.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si sta mica più leggeri, poi?
> 
> Fortuna c'è arci :rotfl:
> 
> Buona serata


Puoi dirlo forte, zia. Buona serata anche a te


----------



## Rose1994 (11 Agosto 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il problema secondo me è solo uno e molto grave.
> Tu nonostante i proclami su quanto faccia schifo come uomo per me lo ami.
> E disinnamorarsi è un grande casino.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto 
Mi sento sempre giù.


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si sta mica più leggeri, poi?
> 
> Fortuna c'è arci :rotfl:
> 
> Buona serata


Più leggeri non lo so. Quello che so è che a volte, rileggendomi, mi sto sulle palle da sola. Non sono ancora entrata nell'ottica da Forum.

(Arci chi? )

Buona serata a te


----------



## Lostris (11 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io le eviterei anche, ma se devo commentare azioni da terza media, far commenti da seconda liceo mi sembra da sboroni


You win 

opcorn:


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quoto
> Mi sento sempre giù.


posso annegarti?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso annegarti?


Va letta porno o in chiave eutanasia?


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va letta porno o in chiave eutanasia?


mai mi permetterei di fare allusioni porno, io sono timido.

è più un esperimento.   visto che è completamente inutile perdere tempo a dire a Rose di non pensare al tipo, non stare a guardare tutto quello che fa e dice con la fidanzata, di guardare avanti e tutto il solito repertorio delle cazzate che si dicono in questi frangenti e che sappiamo benissimo che attraversano la testolina di Rose senza lasciare traccia......


....pensavo ad una cosa che la costringa veramente ad impegnare la mente in altro.

ad esempio, se lei è impegnata ad evitare che il qui scrivente la tranci in un 2 con una mannaia, non può avere il tempo di stare a rimuginare sul ganzo che non mollerà mai la fidanzata per lei.

e se facciamo durare la cosa per un pò, magari riesce a smettere di pensare a Paolo del tutto.

un pò come se hai il mal di denti e ti danno una martellata sui malleoli, il mal di denti sparisce, almeno per un minuto


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai mi permetterei di fare allusioni porno, io sono timido.
> 
> è più un esperimento.   visto che è completamente inutile perdere tempo a dire a Rose di non pensare al tipo, non stare a guardare tutto quello che fa e dice con la fidanzata, di guardare avanti e tutto il solito repertorio delle cazzate che si dicono in questi frangenti e che sappiamo benissimo che attraversano la testolina di Rose senza lasciare traccia......
> 
> ...


Ma trovarsi uno che le ammazza la fica a pisellate dandole in cotal guisa una buona ragione per avere il cervello sbianchettato?
La trovo più intelligente della mannaia.


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma trovarsi uno che le ammazza la fica a pisellate dandole in cotal guisa una buona ragione per avere il cervello sbianchettato?
> La trovo più intelligente della mannaia.


se fosse così facile, Rose non avrebbe il cervello così in pappa


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se fosse così facile, Rose non avrebbe il cervello così in pappa


è una femmina. trovare un pisello è facile. Tutto il resto sono pastoie sociocultrali.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Agosto 2019)

Mi sto sentendo con un tipo che mi tartassa di messaggi e mi fa ridere, non so se affidargli il cumulo di macerie che è la mia testa, sembra un bravo ragazzo, mi sta distraendo cosa che il tipo con cui dovrei vedermi non fa perché parliamo quasi mai, non sembra molto interessato. Almeno qualcuno mi sta distraendo
Ad ogni modo  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] apprezzo i tuoi sforzi


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sto sentendo con un tipo che mi tartassa di messaggi e mi fa ridere, non so se affidargli il cumulo di macerie che è la mia testa, sembra un bravo ragazzo, mi sta distraendo cosa che il tipo con cui dovrei vedermi non fa perché parliamo quasi mai, non sembra molto interessato. Almeno qualcuno mi sta distraendo
> Ad ogni modo  @_perplesso_ apprezzo i tuoi sforzi


Vedi di ricambiare lo stare bene, se te lo fa provare. Il cumulo di macerie è tuo, non puoi passarlo ad altri.
Perchè non ci esci e provi a conoscerlo?


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vedi di ricambiare lo stare bene, se te lo fa provare. Il cumulo di macerie è tuo, non puoi passarlo ad altri.
> Perchè non ci esci e provi a conoscerlo?


Si, mi ha chiesto di vederci in questi giorni e ho detto di sì. Ho curiosità, oddio speriamo sia la volta buona che mi distraggo davvero e senza sforzarmi di farlo


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si, mi ha chiesto di vederci in questi giorni e ho detto di sì. Ho curiosità, oddio speriamo sia la volta buona che mi distraggo davvero e senza sforzarmi di farlo


Ok ma non fargli una testa così con Paolo o te lo bruci.
Se vuole ti chiederà lui delle tue precedenti relazioni ma eviterei di tirare fuori l'argomento per il momento pensando solo a passare del tempo piacevole con lui.
Se ti ha chiesto di uscire vuole uscire con te, non con il fantasma delle cazzate che ha combinato Paolo.


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si, mi ha chiesto di vederci in questi giorni e ho detto di sì. Ho curiosità, oddio speriamo sia la volta buona che mi distraggo davvero e senza sforzarmi di farlo





Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma non fargli una testa così con Paolo o te lo bruci.
> Se vuole ti chiederà lui delle tue precedenti relazioni ma eviterei di tirare fuori l'argomento per il momento pensando solo a passare del tempo piacevole con lui.
> Se ti ha chiesto di uscire vuole uscire con te, non con il fantasma delle cazzate che ha combinato Paolo.


....ed evita anche di parlare di casa, figli, mutuo, ecc ecc.......se mai ti venisse in mente


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il cumulo di macerie è tuo, non puoi passarlo ad altri.


certo, in che film? :rotfl:


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Agosto 2019)

Non parlerò di Paolo, a parte l'argomento rischioso ma poi non ho voglia di essere giudicata
Mi ha detto che appena torna a casa e si controlla gli orari di lavoro mi fa sapere. So solo che lui ha avuto due storie, una di 4 anni e una di 2 anni, che ha 29 anni, lavora in un azienda di impianti di sicurezza ed è anche un musicista  fa i concerti in giro.


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> è una femmina. trovare un pisello è facile. Tutto il resto sono pastoie sociocultrali.


è facilissimo, ma Rose è radioattiva, al momento più che una fava le serve un kamikaze


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non parlerò di Paolo, a parte l'argomento rischioso ma poi non ho voglia di essere giudicata
> Mi ha detto che appena torna a casa e si controlla gli orari di lavoro mi fa sapere. So solo che lui ha avuto due storie, una di 4 anni e una di 2 anni, che ha 29 anni, lavora in un azienda di impianti di sicurezza ed è anche un musicista  fa i concerti in giro.


 [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] esprimiti sui musicisti


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> [MENTION=6357]ladyred[/MENTION] esprimiti sui musicisti


Sui musicisti posso esprimermi anch'io. Musica rock? Indie? È un neomelodico?


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sui musicisti posso esprimermi anch'io. Musica rock? Indie? È un neomelodico?


  spero rock o al massimo Indie


----------



## Lara3 (12 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sto sentendo con un tipo che mi tartassa di messaggi e mi fa ridere, non so se affidargli il cumulo di macerie che è la mia testa, sembra un bravo ragazzo, mi sta distraendo cosa che il tipo con cui dovrei vedermi non fa perché parliamo quasi mai, non sembra molto interessato. Almeno qualcuno mi sta distraendo
> Ad ogni modo  @_perplesso_ apprezzo i tuoi sforzi


È quello che ha prenotato ?


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È quello che ha prenotato ?


No, quella che ha prenotato si chiama Flavio e manco si fa vivo... 
Quello nuovo è il musicista


----------



## Lara3 (12 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No, quella che ha prenotato si chiama Flavio e manco si fa vivo...
> Quello nuovo è il musicista


i
Ha prenotato e non si fa vivo ?
Da quando non lo sentì ?
Prenotare non significa niente.
Semmai PERNOTTARE e ritornare.
Tu lasciati sedurre piuttosto che scopare. Dal musicista o da chi vuoi tu, ma dimentica la storia con Paolo.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> i
> Ha prenotato e non si fa vivo ?
> Da quando non lo sentì ?
> Prenotare non significa niente.
> ...


La devo archiviare e continuare a mandarlo a fanculo dentro di me


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero rock o al massimo Indie


[video=youtube_share;8wMcGPf__Ak]https://youtu.be/8wMcGPf__Ak[/video]


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Agosto 2019)

Sì, è rock e anche un po' metal


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

approvo


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Sì, è rock e anche un po' metal


Chitarrista, Rose?


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chitarrista, Rose?


Lui canta  ha una voce spettacolare.. Ho visto un paio di video. Scioccata. Non ha un gruppo, però sa suonare sia il piano, che la chitarra... Quando fa i concerti trova sempre l orchestra, o mette su le basi. Affascinante


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui canta  ha una voce spettacolare.. Ho visto un paio di video. Scioccata. Non ha un gruppo, però sa suonare sia il piano, che la chitarra... Quando fa i concerti trova sempre l orchestra, o mette su le basi. Affascinante


Per luoghi comuni e generalizzando...  non è che sia proprio una categoria monogama eh. 

Just to know.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per luoghi comuni e generalizzando...  non è che sia proprio una categoria monogama eh.
> 
> Just to know.


_
Le persone_ non sono una categoria monogama.


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _
> Le persone_ non sono una categoria monogama.


Alcune meno di altre


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Alcune meno di altre


Nel cervello, tutti. Poi ovviamente c'è chi per convenienza, vigliaccheria o testardaggine rifiuta di ascoltarsi. Ma sono impulsi insopprimibili. Non è un caso se la chiesa cattolica e le altre forze del male li combattono attivamente da millenni.


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per luoghi comuni e generalizzando...  non è che sia proprio una categoria monogama eh.
> 
> Just to know.


Come tutte le categorie, se vogliamo proprio usare questo termine. Non che ci siano categorie di persone meno monogame di altre.  



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui canta  ha una voce spettacolare.. Ho visto un paio di video. Scioccata. Non ha un gruppo, però sa suonare sia il piano, che la chitarra... Quando fa i concerti trova sempre l orchestra, o mette su le basi. Affascinante


I musicisti sono persone molto interessanti.
La cosa importante è che ti faccia ridere. Hai detto che sei stata bene ed è quello che conta. Dagli una possibilità


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Come tutte le categorie, se vogliamo proprio usare questo termine. Non che ci siano categorie di persone meno monogame di altre.


Come tutte le categorie in ugual modo anche no. Per opportunità, inclinazione ecc ecc.

Ho comunque appositamente premesso che si tratta di luoghi comuni e generalizzazioni


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Abbiamo parlato molto, mi ha detto di sua spontanea volontà che è un ragazzo che cerca una ragazza sincera, fedele.. Perché lui è così.
Ha detto che non ha mai tradito nessuna fino ad ora.


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Come tutte le categorie in ugual modo anche no. Per opportunità, inclinazione ecc ecc.
> 
> Ho comunque appositamente premesso che si tratta di luoghi comuni e generalizzazioni


Certo. Ero solo curiosa di sapere quali sono, secondo il tuo punto di vista, le "categorie" meno predisposte.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato molto, mi ha detto di sua spontanea volontà che è un ragazzo che cerca una ragazza sincera, fedele.. Perché lui è così.
> Ha detto che non ha mai tradito nessuna fino ad ora.


Ok ma non ti fidare troppo delle parole. Tu sei stata sincera con lui?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _
> Le persone_ non sono una categoria monogama.


:rotfl:


Rose1994 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato molto, mi ha detto di sua spontanea volontà che è un ragazzo che cerca una ragazza sincera, fedele.. Perché lui è così.
> Ha detto che non ha mai tradito nessuna fino ad ora.


Vedi? Doveva solo arrivare qualcuno, libero, che destasse il tuo interesse.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Le cose stanno così, io quando lo vedo provo imbarazzo misto a rabbia misto a tristezza e non riesco più ad approcciare facendo finta di nulla.
> Anche lui l'ho visto esattamente così, nel gruppo WhatsApp ha provato a chiedere a me direttamente delle cose, ma io non l'ho calcolato.


Guarda che stare concentrati sul proprio ombelico come se ogni sensazione e ogni emozione fossero importantissime è un’altra forma di egocentrismo che poi porta, in altra situazione, a sentirsi la G.F. (=granfiga).
Si provano tante sensazioni anche di gonfiore o movimento intestinali, non è che si stia tutto il tempo a sentirsi speciali domandandosi se si scoreggerà o no.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2019)

Contro tutti i consigli, penso che sia proprio sbagliato uscire con uno o con l’altro. Significa confermarsi di aver valore solo attraverso gli altri.
Non sei mai stata sola. Prova. Si può.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato molto, mi ha detto di sua spontanea volontà che è un ragazzo che cerca una ragazza sincera, fedele.. Perché lui è così.
> Ha detto che non ha mai tradito nessuna fino ad ora.


[video=youtube_share;MqrwQ8SaRKU]https://youtu.be/MqrwQ8SaRKU[/video]


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo. Ero solo curiosa di sapere quali sono, secondo il tuo punto di vista, le "categorie" meno predisposte.


Non mi sembrava avessi fatto nessuna domanda. 

Non ho parlato esattamente di predisposizione. 
Ma ci sono alcune professioni che, per luogo comune, per orari/modalità di svolgimento ecc ti danno più “opportunità”, mettiamola così. Ma non è un punto di vista.

Musicisti, medici, commerciali/agenti di commercio... ad esempio. 

Vuol dire che tutti questi tradiscono? No per carità.
E vuol dire che il guardiano del faro/altre professioni non tradiscono? No per carità.


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava avessi fatto nessuna domanda.
> 
> Non ho parlato esattamente di predisposizione.
> Ma ci sono alcune professioni che, per luogo comune, per orari/modalità di svolgimento ecc ti danno più “opportunità”, mettiamola così. Ma non è un punto di vista.
> ...


Perfetto, grazie


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo. Ero solo curiosa di sapere quali sono, secondo il tuo punto di vista, le "categorie" meno predisposte.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ma non ti fidare troppo delle parole. Tu sei stata sincera con lui?


Che sono stata l'amante di Paolo? Non gliel'ho detto. Ho detto solo che a parte la storia di 6 anni, ho avuto una "frequentazione andata male"
Che gli dovevo dire


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava avessi fatto nessuna domanda.
> 
> Non ho parlato esattamente di predisposizione.
> Ma ci sono alcune professioni che, per luogo comune, per orari/modalità di svolgimento ecc ti danno più “opportunità”, mettiamola così. Ma non è un punto di vista.
> ...


Non c'entra niente la professione, credo.
Mio padre è un vigile urbano e non ha mai tradito mia madre, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco. 
Paolo ha una sua azienda, è un libero professionista, ed è un traditore seriale. 
Effettivamente l'amico di mio padre che fa lo stesso lavoro di Paolo ha tradito più volte pure sua moglie ahahaahah 
Ora che ci penso molti liberi professionisti tradiscono ahahaha
Forse avete ragione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Paolo ha una sua azienda, è un libero professionista


Ah, il vile danaro...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Che sono stata l'amante di Paolo? Non gliel'ho detto. Ho detto solo che a parte la storia di 6 anni, ho avuto una "frequentazione andata male"
> Che gli dovevo dire


Beh se sei sincera gli devi esibire la parte ignora di te

Un uomo pare schifarsi ma poi apprezza la esposizione

Parlargli del tuo essere femmina subdola che "per amore" (diciamo così) ha ingannato e recitato

Dire lui che non sei una ragazza meravigliosa.. e non sei stata né onesta ne sincera

Secondo me si innamora


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente la professione, credo.
> Mio padre è un vigile urbano e non ha mai tradito mia madre, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> Paolo ha una sua azienda, è un libero professionista, ed è un traditore seriale.
> Effettivamente l'amico di mio padre che fa lo stesso lavoro di Paolo ha tradito più volte pure sua moglie ahahaahah
> ...


La partita IVA è una condizione dell'animo.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh se sei sincera gli devi esibire la parte ignora di te
> 
> Un uomo pare schifarsi ma poi apprezza la esposizione
> 
> ...


Certo, si innamora e comincia a trattarla di merda perché fuori dagli schemi. E già che c'è le ficca pure un microchip su per il culo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La partita IVA è una condizione dell'animo.


Vangelo


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Che sono stata l'amante di Paolo? Non gliel'ho detto. Ho detto solo che a parte la storia di 6 anni, ho avuto una "frequentazione andata male"
> Che gli dovevo dire


Appunto. Quindi lui potrebbe dirti qualsiasi cosa. Non prendere tutto per oro colato. Fa parte del gioco della conquista.


----------



## patroclo (13 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La partita IVA è una condizione dell'animo.


La regola della doppia F del Milanese imbruttito?


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La partita IVA è una condizione dell'animo.


Ahahahahahahahaahahahahahah mamma mia  
Confermate che molti liberi professionisti tradiscono?


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Appunto. Quindi lui potrebbe dirti qualsiasi cosa. Non prendere tutto per oro colato. Fa parte del gioco della conquista.


Sì infatti, si raccontano solo le cose belle


----------



## patroclo (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahaahahahahahah mamma mia
> Confermate che molti liberi professionisti tradiscono?


Il libero professionista ha la possibilità di gestirsi i tempi ( non dico che abbia più tempo, anzi. E' diversa solo l'organizzazione e il non rendere conto)
Conosce generalmente molta gente per il suo lavoro
A meno che non sia uno strozzino il suo è un ruolo "socialmente" apprezzato
Quando ti parla del suo lavoro è meno noioso del travet polveroso (a meno che non sia un ingegnere e/o un workaholic)
Può sembrare economicamente più brillante dell'impiegato
Dovendo vendersi ha generalmente più cura di se stesso
....
....

Magari mi stampo questa risposta e me la tengo come promemoria sulla porta del mio studio


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> La regola della doppia F del Milanese imbruttito?


Meglio morire di fame padrone della mia vita che a pancia piena sotto padrone.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahaahahahahahah mamma mia
> Confermate che molti liberi professionisti tradiscono?


Io l'ho sempre vista al contrario. Ci sono persone che esistono per essere usate. Ce l'hanno proprio nel dna, non so se dipenda da un'educazione idiota oppure da buchi grossi che hanno dentro ma non c'è un cazzo da fare. Io non ci ho mai creduto al traditore seriale, mentre al cornuto predestinato invece sì, e pure parecchio.
Qui dentro soprattutto i traditi si sono sempre chiesti se ci potessero essere segnali premonitori che potessero far sgamare Il traditore prima di averci una relazione.
Ovvio. É il punto di vista del tradito.
Io invece ho sempre pensato che, anche se contempli il tradimento nelle tue strategie relazionali, ci sono persone con cui non tradiresti mai, persone per cui non tradiresti mai, e persone con cui è praticamente scontato che ci trovi un equilibrio soltanto se hai una scappatoia esterna.
Mi stavo rileggendo le lamentazioni di @_danny_ proprio in questi giorni, e mi sono fatto l'idea che lui si sarebbe beccato le corna comunque con qualunque altra donna.
Un po' come Bruce Willis che gira per Harlem con il cartello al collo con scritto I hate niggers 



ermik ha detto:


> a meno che non sia un ingegnere


:rotfl:
Ecchairaggionepurete!


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

È il motivo per cui io ho tradito il mio ex  ma non avrei mai tradito Paolo.
Il motivo? Boh, mi viene così


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> È il motivo per cui io ho tradito il mio ex  ma non avrei mai tradito Paolo.
> Il motivo? Boh, mi viene così


Ma infatti non c'è un motivo per il tradimento. Normalmente chi ne trova uno se lo è inventato, per sé stesso o per gli altri.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (13 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> È il motivo per cui io ho tradito il mio ex  ma non avrei mai tradito Paolo.
> Il motivo? Boh, mi viene così


Se tu avessi "tradito" Paolo non avresti vissuto la relazione che hai vissuto, semplicemente sarebbe stato uno con cui ti saresti fatta qualche piacevole trombata e fine. Se nel momento in cui lui cominciava a dirti "ti amo" e bla bla bla te gli rispondevi "anche ioooo" e la sera dopo, mentre lui era con la sua fidanzata, te eri con un altro tutto quanto è accaduto dopo sarebbe stato diverso.

Riguardo il tuo ex lo sai dentro di te, se l'hai lasciato sentendo che non avevi più strada da fare vicino a lui, o se l'hai fatto per viverti la relazione con Paolo. Nel primo caso non mi pare sia un vero tradimento, vivevi una situazione stanziale a cui hai messo subito fine quando hai realizzato.
Tradimento io lo vedo verso quella che chiami amica.


----------



## Rose1994 (13 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se tu avessi "tradito" Paolo non avresti vissuto la relazione che hai vissuto, semplicemente sarebbe stato uno con cui ti saresti fatta qualche piacevole trombata e fine. Se nel momento in cui lui cominciava a dirti "ti amo" e bla bla bla te gli rispondevi "anche ioooo" e la sera dopo, mentre lui era con la sua fidanzata, te eri con un altro tutto quanto è accaduto dopo sarebbe stato diverso.
> 
> Riguardo il tuo ex lo sai dentro di te, se l'hai lasciato sentendo che non avevi più strada da fare vicino a lui, o se l'hai fatto per viverti la relazione con Paolo. Nel primo caso non mi pare sia un vero tradimento, vivevi una situazione stanziale a cui hai messo subito fine quando hai realizzato.
> Tradimento io lo vedo verso quella che chiami amica.


No no io l'ho tradito perché non avevamo più futuro, infatti non me lo sono mai vissuta come un vero e proprio tradimento. Cosa ho tradito? Un sentimento? Ma io non lo provavo più. Ho pensato a Paolo verso agosto quando ho scritto qui, andavamo a letto da un mese e mezzo e io lo avevo pure mollato per un po' per starmene un po' sola.

Se trombazzavo in giro mentre stavo con lui era meglio, ma conoscendomi ormai ero troppo presa per farlo con qualcun altro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti non c'è un motivo per il tradimento. Normalmente chi ne trova uno se lo è inventato, per sé stesso o per gli altri.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Penso che ognuno di noi sposi (o si fidanzi o conviva) con la persona "sbagliata" e che un'altra sarebbe stata quella "giusta".


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Penso che ognuno di noi sposi (o si fidanzi o conviva) con la persona "sbagliata" e che un'altra sarebbe stata quella "giusta".


Ecco, Secondo me no. È proprio la seconda parte della frase che è ontologicamente sbagliata. Le persone sono tutte giuste in un certo momento. Calzano a pennello con quel momento della vita di ognuno. Dopodiché il tempo passa e rimani solo a fare i conti con la tua testardaggine. Bada bene, non con un'altra persona, con la tua testardaggine.


----------



## Rose1994 (14 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco, Secondo me no. È proprio la seconda parte della frase che è ontologicamente sbagliata. Le persone sono tutte giuste in un certo momento. Calzano a pennello con quel momento della vita di ognuno. Dopodiché il tempo passa e rimani solo a fare i conti con la tua testardaggine. Bada bene, non con un'altra persona, con la tua testardaggine.


Quindi per te tutti i rapporti sono destinati a finire?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quindi per te tutti i rapporti sono destinati a finire?


Per questo si fanno i figli.


----------



## patroclo (14 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per questo si fanno i figli.


Non necessariamente finiscono, magari si evolvono in una direzione comune


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco, Secondo me no. È proprio la seconda parte della frase che è ontologicamente sbagliata. Le persone sono tutte giuste in un certo momento. Calzano a pennello con quel momento della vita di ognuno. Dopodiché il tempo passa e rimani solo a fare i conti con la tua testardaggine. Bada bene, non con un'altra persona, con la tua testardaggine.


Mah... non è questione di momento della vita ma di abitudine. Se fossi sposato con quella che è stata la mia amante per anni e conoscessi adesso mia moglie, sicuramente perderei la testa per quest'ultima.
A volte tendi ad essere troppo originale.


Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quindi per te tutti i rapporti sono destinati a finire?


I rapporti possono anche durare: è la passione che si spegne. E pure rapidamente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No no io l'ho tradito perché non avevamo più futuro, infatti non me lo sono mai vissuta come un vero e proprio tradimento. Cosa ho tradito? Un sentimento? Ma io non lo provavo più. Ho pensato a Paolo verso agosto quando ho scritto qui, andavamo a letto da un mese e mezzo e io lo avevo pure mollato per un po' per starmene un po' sola.
> 
> Se trombazzavo in giro mentre stavo con lui era meglio, ma conoscendomi ormai ero troppo presa per farlo con qualcun altro.


Anche in questo sei egocentrica.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] devi decidere se vuoi crescere o no.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non necessariamente finiscono, magari si evolvono in una direzione comune


Statisticamente improbabile. Molto più facile credere ad un abituarsi ad averti accanto. Io i rapporti di coppia più riusciti che ho visto nella mia vita sono diventati grandi amicizie in vecchiaia. Che non è un brutto modo di crepare, per carità, ma mi fa sempre sorridere quando vedo i Paladini dell'amore eterno.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mah... non è questione di momento della vita ma di abitudine. Se fossi sposato con quella che è stata la mia amante per anni e conoscessi adesso mia moglie, sicuramente perderei la testa per quest'ultima.
> A volte tendi ad essere troppo originale.
> 
> I rapporti possono anche durare: è la passione che si spegne. E pure rapidamente.


Questo sei tu, ed è il tuo modo di vedere l'equilibrio. Io non credo che se avessi una sola donna per volta riuscirei ad adattarmi anche alla donna perfetta. Viceversa ti posso dire da divorzista che la gran parte di quelli che sono approdati da me per una separazione quando si sono sposati nel "per sempre" ci credevano eccome. Pur con tutto il carico di superficialità e stupidità che si porta dietro la natura umana, poche persone si sposano se non vedono nell'altro il compagno della vita.
Ed è quello che ti fotte.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Statisticamente improbabile. Molto più facile credere ad un abituarsi ad averti accanto. Io i rapporti di coppia più riusciti che ho visto nella mia vita sono diventati grandi amicizie in vecchiaia. Che non è un brutto modo di crepare, per carità, ma mi fa sempre sorridere quando vedo i Paladini dell'amore eterno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Cosa ti fa definire queste coppie grandi amici rispetto ad altro? Con con la vecchiaia il sesso vada a scomparire è normale .l'amore "eterno " è quello che non ti renderà  soio proprio a fine vita.arrivare a quel punto con "un grande amico" è tanta roba.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa definire queste coppie grandi amici rispetto ad altro? Con con la vecchiaia il sesso vada a scomparire è normale .l'amore "eterno " è quello che non ti renderà  soio proprio a fine vita.arrivare a quel punto con "un grande amico" è tanta roba.


Per una volta hai centrato il punto. 
Per non restare solo a fine vita dovrebbe esserci la consapevolezza di quello che hai costruito, non un tizio con il pannolone con cui dividersi le spese della badante. Un'azienda che hai tirato su, un libro che hai scritto, le foto di momenti intensi che vanno dai nipotini a quelle allegate alla lettera d'amore porca di una a cui  hai spiegato la strada per il Nirvana prendendole a pisellate il collo dell'utero.
Il fine vita è il distillato di quello che sei, il tempo che hai perso, e di quello che hai speso su di te e sugli altri. se hai vissuto da invisibile, muori da invisibile. Non c'è dignità nel vivere da invisibili. Se invece hai investito sugli altri il tuo tempo e le tue energie vedi come torna indietro.
Altro che paura di rimanere da soli. Le persone grandi che ho conosciuto che erano già invecchiate, avevano tutti il problema opposto. Troppa gente che veniva a rompere i coglioni.
E per chiudere con la prima domanda che hai fatto, le coppie che definisco grandi amici sono quelle che non sono unite dalla paura di rimanere da soli.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Minerva (14 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per una volta hai centrato il punto.
> Per non restare solo a fine vita dovrebbe esserci la consapevolezza di quello che hai costruito, non un tizio con il pannolone con cui dividersi le spese della badante. Un'azienda che hai tirato su, un libro che hai scritto, le foto di momenti intensi che vanno dai nipotini a quelle allegate alla lettera d'amore porca di una a cui  hai spiegato la strada per il Nirvana prendendole a pisellate il collo dell'utero.
> Il fine vita è il distillato di quello che sei, il tempo che hai perso, e di quello che hai speso su di te e sugli altri. se hai vissuto da invisibile, muori da invisibile. Non c'è dignità nel vivere da invisibili. Se invece hai investito sugli altri il tuo tempo e le tue energie vedi come torna indietro.
> Altro che paura di rimanere da soli. Le persone grandi che ho conosciuto che erano già invecchiate, avevano tutti il problema opposto. Troppa gente che veniva a rompere i coglioni.
> ...


Sono piuttosto d'accordo.


----------



## danny (14 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui canta  ha una voce spettacolare.. Ho visto un paio di video. Scioccata. Non ha un gruppo, però sa suonare sia il piano, che la chitarra... Quando fa i concerti trova sempre l orchestra, o mette su le basi. Affascinante


Figo.



Lostris ha detto:


> Per luoghi comuni e generalizzando...  non è che sia proprio una categoria monogama eh.
> 
> Just to know.


Lostris, non infierire.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;MqrwQ8SaRKU]https://youtu.be/MqrwQ8SaRKU[/video]


Grande Romina Falconi.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meglio morire di fame padrone della mia vita che a pancia piena sotto padrone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eppure dovresti sapere che esattamente come si fanno le corna, si beccano. 
E le donne dovresti conoscerle bene, o, almeno, in tante occasioni hai voluto dare questa sensazione. 
Oggiu', sai bene che se tradiscono e danno la colpa al marito è per uscirne pulite. 
La tua eccessiva sicurezza in materia stavolta mi fa venire però qualche dubbio. 
Non esiste una predisposizione a essere traditi esattamente come non puoi prevedere se chi hai accanto troverà l'occasione per tradirti. 
L'occasione, certo, perché anche indole e carattere non dipendono da chi hai accanto, a meno di non essere un qualcosa di simile al Zelig di Allen. 
Questo perché tu non sei responsabile delle azioni di un' altra persona, ma solo della tua ignoranza della sua volontà. 
A proposito di liberi professionisti ne ho conosciuto uno tre settimane fa che mi ha raccontato un pomeriggio alcune delle sue variegate peripezie sessuali. 
Un pomeriggio interessante, in una giornata in cui avevo tempo da perdere. 
La sera in disco ero lì con la sua donna. Bellissima tra l'altro. Uno che ha una Bellucci al fianco dovrebbe porsi qualche dubbio sul fatto che lei gli lasci così tanta libertà.
Sai in cosa lui si è dimostrato coglione?
Nel dichiararsi certo di essere migliore di tutti gli altri, tanto da considerarsi immune dal tradimento, pur avendolo già sperimentato come traditore. 
Sua moglie non ne era affatto convinta, ovviamente.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Statisticamente improbabile. Molto più facile credere ad un abituarsi ad averti accanto. Io i rapporti di coppia più riusciti che ho visto nella mia vita sono diventati grandi amicizie in vecchiaia. Che non è un brutto modo di crepare, per carità, ma mi fa sempre sorridere quando vedo i Paladini dell'amore eterno.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Il rapporto si evolve nell'attaccamento.
Non è più passione, non è più amore e neppure solo affetto, è qualcosa di simbiotico. 
Affatto negativo, in molti casi.
Non tutti vogliono o possono permettersi varietà o promiscuità.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo sei tu, ed è il tuo modo di vedere l'equilibrio. Io non credo che se avessi una sola donna per volta riuscirei ad adattarmi anche alla donna perfetta. Viceversa ti posso dire da divorzista che la gran parte di quelli che sono approdati da me per una separazione quando si sono sposati nel "per sempre" ci credevano eccome. Pur con tutto il carico di superficialità e stupidità che si porta dietro la natura umana, poche persone si sposano se non vedono nell'altro il compagno della vita.
> Ed è quello che ti fotte.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Li fotte il non aver capito un cazzo di chi hanno accanto perché non hanno neppure la minima idea di chi siano loro stessi in realtà.
L'idea di avere scelto il meglio e la delusione di non trovarlo più corrispondente ai desideri quando inevitabilmente cambiano con gli anni.
Tutto quello che non sai di te quando ti sposi te lo trovi come conto da pagare dopo il primo figlio o ai primi capelli bianchi.
Per cui ti trovi cambiato e ti sorprendi: in realtà sei soprattutto deluso dalle scelte che hai fatto.
Questo perché quando si conosce poco sé stessi, nulla si può capire di chi ci si appresta a sposare. 
Escludendo i narcisisti e gli egocentrici, che per definizione hanno uno sguardo limitato, agli altri si può addebitare soprattutto l'inesperienza e l'immaturita' che ne consegue. Nel migliore dei casi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste una predisposizione a essere traditi esattamente come non puoi prevedere se chi hai accanto troverà l'occasione per tradirti.


Su questo non siamo d'accordo.
E io non conosco le donne, conosco la gente. Ho un minimo di intuito e lo uso con tutti.
Già dividere le persone in Uomini e Donne è un errore madornale.

P.s. un uomo che ha una Bellucci al suo fianco :rotfl: ma che vuol dire? Perché hai 100 non dovresti volere 101? Lo vedi che sei ancorato al mito della donna irraggiungibile, una e speciale? Una che mi piace non serve alla mia riconoscibilità sociale, mi serve a procurarmi emozioni possibilmente passando dalle contrazioni della prostata mentre mi pianta gli occhi degli occhi con il mio uccello che le solletica l'ugola.
Tra l'altro, Sempre perché sono un convinto sostenitore della predisposizione ad essere cornuto, paletti troppo rigidi sulle teorie di funzionamento tra Marte e Venere sono un ottimo segnale della stessa.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Li fotte il non aver capito un cazzo di chi hanno accanto perché non hanno neppure la minima idea di chi siano loro stessi in realtà.
> L'idea di avere scelto il meglio e la delusione di non trovarlo più corrispondente ai desideri quando inevitabilmente cambiano con gli anni.
> Tutto quello che non sai di te quando ti sposi te lo trovi come conto da pagare dopo il primo figlio o ai primi capelli bianchi.
> Per cui ti trovi cambiato e ti sorprendi: in realtà sei soprattutto deluso dalle scelte che hai fatto.
> ...


 Pure qua sei troppo preso dalla tua crociata. Io di narcisisti ed egocentrici ne conosco diversi, e non sono assolutamente tutti stupidi. Semplicemente filtrano la realtà attraverso il loro punto di vista.
Io non mi fido di chi é indiscriminatamente altruista. Normalmente hanno dei crateri dentro che la metà basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh se sei sincera gli devi esibire la parte ignora di te
> 
> Un uomo pare schifarsi ma poi apprezza la esposizione
> 
> ...


ma poco piu' che si conoscono e deve dirgli tutto cio'?
Io centellinerei tutto sto sapere con chi merita e lo stabilrei step by step.



Rose1994 ha detto:


> Quindi per te tutti i rapporti sono destinati a finire?


si, per quanto diverse coppie arrivano a compromessi che permettono una lunga vita assieme.



danny ha detto:


> Eppure dovresti sapere che esattamente come si fanno le corna, si beccano.
> E le donne dovresti conoscerle bene, o, almeno, in tante occasioni hai voluto dare questa sensazione.
> Oggiu', sai bene che se tradiscono e danno la colpa al marito è per uscirne pulite.
> La tua eccessiva sicurezza in materia stavolta mi fa venire però qualche dubbio.
> ...


ma che molti traditori/trici siano a loro volta traditi dal partner ufficiale e' abbastanza risaputo.


----------



## danny (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Su questo non siamo d'accordo.
> E io non conosco le donne, conosco la gente. Ho un minimo di intuito e lo uso con tutti.
> Già dividere le persone in Uomini e Donne è un errore madornale.
> 
> ...


Fatico a spiegarmi, temo. 
Il tipo in questione era a sua volta cornuto, senza ovviamente saperlo. Questo perché non esiste una divisione netta tra cornuti e traditori. Spesso si è entrambi. 
La divisione uomini e donne è naturale: gli approcci mediamente sono differenti.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che molti traditori/trici siano a loro volta traditi dal partner ufficiale e' abbastanza risaputo.


Sì. 
Mi sembrava utile puntualizzarlo. A volte noto la tendenza a creare schieramenti netti.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pure qua sei troppo preso dalla tua crociata. Io di narcisisti ed egocentrici ne conosco diversi, e non sono assolutamente tutti stupidi. Semplicemente filtrano la realtà attraverso il loro punto di vista.
> Io non mi fido di chi é indiscriminatamente altruista. Normalmente hanno dei crateri dentro che la metà basta.


Stupidi no. L'empatia però in molti casi scarseggia.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fatico a spiegarmi, temo.
> Il tipo in questione era a sua volta cornuto, senza ovviamente saperlo. Questo perché non esiste una divisione netta tra cornuti e traditori. Spesso si è entrambi.
> La divisione uomini e donne è naturale: gli approcci mediamente sono differenti.
> 
> ...


No, non fatichi a spiegarti. Semplicemente non sono d'accordo con te. Sembri [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] quando si incarta 
Intanto che nel mare magnum della gente (non delle corna, della gente) si scopi anche da impegnati é un'ovvietà. Che nulla sposta, nulla toglie né nulla aggiunge al discorso che ho fatto io. Ossia che esistono delle persone che le corna se le beccherebbero pure da un eunuco sotto bromuro. Come esistono le donne abbonate agli uomini sbagliati e gli stagisti a vita.
E, visto che sei tu quello che parla spesso del "come prevenire", avrebbe senso che rispondessi sul punto invece di stizzirti.
Ti puoi scopare le mogli di tutti, pure la mia, ma secondo me per _motivi tuoi propri caratteriali_, saresti tradito pure da una quadriplegica con il motore della carrozzella rotto, avendo tempo e occasione.
E, come te, diverse altre persone che conosco. E parecchi li stimo anche, egocentricamente s'intende.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che molti traditori/trici siano a loro volta traditi dal partner ufficiale e' abbastanza risaputo.


É risaputo che molte persone sono tradite. Fare statistiche é piuttosto azzardato. La gente scopa. Tutto qui. A me pare semplice.


----------



## danny (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, non fatichi a spiegarti. Semplicemente non sono d'accordo con te. Sembri [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] quando si incarta
> Intanto che nel mare magnum della gente (non delle corna, della gente) si scopi anche da impegnati é un'ovvietà. Che nulla sposta, nulla toglie né nulla aggiunge al discorso che ho fatto io. Ossia che esistono delle persone che le corna se le beccherebbero pure da un eunuco sotto bromuro. Come esistono le donne abbonate agli uomini sbagliati e gli stagisti a vita.
> E, visto che sei tu quello che parla spesso del "come prevenire", avrebbe senso che rispondessi sul punto invece di stizzirti.
> Ti puoi scopare le mogli di tutti, pure la mia, ma secondo me per _motivi tuoi propri caratteriali_, saresti tradito pure da una quadriplegica con il motore della carrozzella rotto, avendo tempo e occasione.
> E, come te, diverse altre persone che conosco. E parecchi li stimo anche, egocentricamente s'intende.


Preciso: non sono stizzito, non sto facendo crociate, non voglio prevenire alcun tradimento.
E neppure fare gare sulle percentuali di rischio delle corna per singolo individuo. Neppure dare fiato a polemiche sul forum, anche se potrebbero contribuire a dargli quel po' di linfa vitale che latita. 
Semplicemente confutare l'idea che il traditore non sappia decidere in piena autonomia se e quando tradire, ma abbia bisogno di un coniuge adeguato all'uopo per riuscire a trovare le motivazioni e le giustificazioni per farlo. 
Non dirmi, sinceramente, che tu hai tradito per tua moglie e non, come ritengo più probabile, per te stesso, per essere coerente con te stesso? 
Sei adulto e adeguatamente intelligente per essere consapevole di ciò che vuoi senza cercare nessi causali. 
Lasciamoli ai principianti che necessitano di giustificazioni e assoluzioni .


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Preciso: non sono stizzito, non sto facendo crociate, non voglio prevenire alcun tradimento.
> E neppure fare gare sulle percentuali di rischio delle corna per singolo individuo. Neppure dare fiato a polemiche sul forum, anche se potrebbero contribuire a dargli quel po' di linfa vitale che latita.
> Semplicemente confutare l'idea che il traditore non sappia decidere in piena autonomia se e quando tradire, ma abbia bisogno di un coniuge adeguato all'uopo per riuscire a trovare le motivazioni e le giustificazioni per farlo.
> Non dirmi, sinceramente, che tu hai tradito per tua moglie e non, come ritengo più probabile, per te stesso, per essere coerente con te stesso?
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te. Chi hai in casa non c'entra niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Preciso: non sono stizzito, non sto facendo crociate, non voglio prevenire alcun tradimento.
> E neppure fare gare sulle percentuali di rischio delle corna per singolo individuo. Neppure dare fiato a polemiche sul forum, anche se potrebbero contribuire a dargli quel po' di linfa vitale che latita.
> Semplicemente confutare l'idea che il traditore non sappia decidere in piena autonomia se e quando tradire, ma abbia bisogno di un coniuge adeguato all'uopo per riuscire a trovare le motivazioni e le giustificazioni per farlo.
> Non dirmi, sinceramente, che tu hai tradito per tua moglie e non, come ritengo più probabile, per te stesso?
> ...


Stai di nuovo rovesciando la prospettiva, se la pianti di rigirare la frittata andiamo avanti. 
Non ho detto che il traditore ha bisogno PER FORZA di un manichino da crash test accanto. Ti sto dicendo che c'è gente che nasce, oppure che acquisisce per sua propria attitudine, la propensione ad avere la fronte occupata.
Lo vedi che per un tradito É difficile rovesciare la prospettiva? Siete talmente abituati a essere i soggetti passivi del rapporto che per voi é impensabile ipotizzare che le corna ve le siate tirate addosso.
Ti faccio un esempio: una mia cara amica tromba con me da svariati anni. Col marito ci fa all'ammmmmmore, con me ci scopa. A lui lo ama, a me vuole un gran bene e questo aiuta, ma lui la rispetta troppo. Non le ha mai fatto capire che stava esagerando e che andava arginata, mentre con me (visto che siamo due prepotenti) caratterialmente la tensione si sente.
Lui é un tesoro di persona, ma non l'ha mai guardata come una bistecca. 
E ci sono dei momenti nella vita di coppia in cui tu hai bisogno di essere guardato come una bistecca. Se dall'altra parte questo non arriva, per come ragiono io il mirino sul culo per le corna, te lo sei tatuato da solo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Chi hai in casa non c'entra niente.


Autoassoluzione mon amour 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai di nuovo rovesciando la prospettiva, se la pianti di rigirare la frittata andiamo avanti.
> Non ho detto che il traditore ha bisogno PER FORZA di un manichino da crash test accanto. Ti sto dicendo che c'è gente che nasce, oppure che acquisisce per sua propria attitudine, la propensione ad avere la fronte occupata.
> Lo vedi che per un tradito É difficile rovesciare la prospettiva? Siete talmente abituati a essere i soggetti passivi del rapporto che per voi é impensabile ipotizzare che le corna ve le siate tirate addosso.
> Ti faccio un esempio: una mia cara amica tromba con me da svariati anni. Col marito ci fa all'ammmmmmore, con me ci scopa. A lui lo ama, a me vuole un gran bene e questo aiuta, ma lui la rispetta troppo. Non le ha mai fatto capire che stava esagerando e che andava arginata, mentre con me (visto che siamo due prepotenti) caratterialmente la tensione si sente.
> ...


Ma questa è una situazione di ruoli standard: il marito rassicurante, presumibilmente fedele tanto da non far temere l'abbandono della famiglia e l'amante più focoso per compensare.
Non sono scelte sbagliate, ma perfettamente centrate nel ruolo. 
Lei vuole la sicurezza di un marito che si comporta così e la porcaggine dichiarata dell'amante. 
Non puoi ribaltate i ruoli. Ma è lei a volerli.


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Autoassoluzione mon amour
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma non c'entra nulla, la autoassoluzione. Piglia me. Con le  "carenze" del mio ex allora avrei dovuto avere tanti amanti che manco un reggimento sarebbe bastato. Mi hanno fatta ridere i tuoi discorsi di un po' di tempo fa, in cui parlavi di carne pregiata che non veniva più fornita con la cadenza iniziale. O quando dicesti che la monogamia occorre  "meritarsela" 
Non è vero un cazzo. Quasi mai. Ma neanche quando a casa hai uno che non te lo da'. Tu avresti potuto avere  (ne sono convinta) anche la moglie  "di prima" rispetto al progetto. Ma non ti avrebbe cambiato niente in punto della tua predisposizione, inclinazione, peculiarità. Chiamala come vuoi.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questa è una situazione di ruoli standard: il marito rassicurante, presumibilmente fedele tanto da non far temere l'abbandono della famiglia e l'amante più focoso per compensare.
> Non sono scelte sbagliate, ma perfettamente centrate nel ruolo.
> Lei vuole la sicurezza di un marito che si comporta così e la porcaggine dichiarata dell'amante.
> Non puoi ribaltate i ruoli. Ma è lei a volerli.


Attenzione ai luoghi comuni: pensi che non si possono ribaltare i ruoli ?
Invece si può eccome.
Un marito può essere porco ed un’amante rispettoso. Ovviamente escludendo il fatto di commettere un adulterio, che può non essere un fatto rispettabile .
Perché si può essere porco e non saper fare, essere rispettoso ed eccitare una donna con lo sguardo.
Uno può essere porco e conoscere 2 posizioni, un’altro rispettoso e adoperare decine di posizioni.
Vado ancora avanti ?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non c'entra nulla, la autoassoluzione. Piglia me. Con le  "carenze" del mio ex allora avrei dovuto avere tanti amanti che manco un reggimento sarebbe bastato. Mi hanno fatta ridere i tuoi discorsi di un po' di tempo fa, in cui parlavi di carne pregiata che non veniva più fornita con la cadenza iniziale. O quando dicesti che la monogamia occorre  "meritarsela"
> Non è vero un cazzo. Quasi mai. Ma neanche quando a casa hai uno che non te lo da'. Tu avresti potuto avere  (ne sono convinta) anche la moglie  "di prima" rispetto al progetto. Ma non ti avrebbe cambiato niente in punto della tua predisposizione, inclinazione, peculiarità. Chiamala come vuoi.


Ennesima Riprova di quanto sia difficile sul discorso del genere non rivoltare le frittate. Forse che forse che è uscito il dialogo tra Sordi di quest'anno?  Io non sto dicendo che tu avresti potuto avere ennemila amanti perché il tuo ex Era uno stronzo. Sto dicendo che ti saresti beccata le corna anche se fossi stata con qualcun altro.
La fedeltà non è una virtù, è un ripiego. Pe me.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questa è una situazione di ruoli standard: il marito rassicurante, presumibilmente fedele tanto da non far temere l'abbandono della famiglia e l'amante più focoso per compensare.
> Non sono scelte sbagliate, ma perfettamente centrate nel ruolo.
> Lei vuole la sicurezza di un marito che si comporta così e la porcaggine dichiarata dell'amante.
> Non puoi ribaltate i ruoli. Ma è lei a volerli.


E niente, non ce la fai. Pavlov si sta facendo una pippa :rotfl:
L'errore concettuale che tu stai facendo secondo me pensare che il Tradito sia un soggetto passivo che venga definito dall'atto del traditre del traditore (soggetto attivo).
Questo secondo me è vero per molti, ma non per tutti.
Esistono i traditi che si cucinano con le loro stesse mani.
Secondo me tu sei uno di quelli, probabilmente proprio in virtù del fatto che non riesci a decodificare quello che sto scrivendo. Magari mi sbaglio, ma più continui imperterrito (spero davvero che per la stima che ho della tua intelligenza tu lo stia facendo apposta) a cercare di riportare il discorso sui binari del fotoromanzo più mi dai ragione.
Togli lei dall'equazione. Stiamo parlando del marito. Uno così sarebbe beccato le corna pure da Maria Goretti.
Non é il tradimento a renderlo una vittima.
É il suo comportamento, la sua impostazione della relazione.
Lei c'entra poco, o nulla. É lui che me l'ha buttata in braccio.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Attenzione ai luoghi comuni: pensi che non si possono ribaltare i ruoli ?
> Invece si può eccome.
> Un marito può essere porco ed un’amante rispettoso. Ovviamente escludendo il fatto di commettere un adulterio, che può non essere un fatto rispettabile .
> Perché si può essere porco e non saper fare, essere rispettoso ed eccitare una donna con lo sguardo.
> ...


Il tuo discorso è chiarissimo, ma non mi riferivo soltanto al sesso. Parlavo più che altro di quella tensione sessuale, quella libera dallo stress, quella "buona" per capirci che alcuni sono bravi a tener viva, altri no.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è chiarissimo, ma non mi riferivo soltanto al sesso. Parlavo più che altro di quella tensione sessuale, quella libera dallo stress, quella "buona" per capirci che alcuni sono bravi a tener viva, altri no.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


I ruoli sono mutevoli; adesso mi ritrovo con un marito che mi corteggia come non ha mai fatto e mi dice ogni giorno che mi ama. 
Non ho nessuna voglia di indagare se è sincero oppure no. Non farebbe ormai nessuna differenza


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I ruoli sono mutevoli; adesso mi ritrovo con un marito che mi corteggia come non ha mai fatto e mi dice ogni giorno che mi ama.
> Non ho nessuna voglia di indagare se è sincero oppure no. Non farebbe ormai nessuna differenza


Se è sincero Lo sai, mica devi indagare. Anche perché come cavolo si fa a indagare sui sentimenti. Se io sto provando qualcosa, Dimostrami che non la sto provando.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se è sincero Lo sai, mica devi indagare. Anche perché come cavolo si fa a indagare sui sentimenti. Se io sto provando qualcosa, Dimostrami che non la sto provando.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi sono espressa male: indagare forse nel senso riflettere su questo fatto, se per me significa qualcosa , indagare se m’interessa la risposta o no.
Appunto non m’interessa perché in ogni caso per me è lo stesso.


----------



## danny (15 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Attenzione ai luoghi comuni: pensi che non si possono ribaltare i ruoli ?
> Invece si può eccome.
> Un marito può essere porco ed un’amante rispettoso. Ovviamente escludendo il fatto di commettere un adulterio, che può non essere un fatto rispettabile .
> Perché si può essere porco e non saper fare, essere rispettoso ed eccitare una donna con lo sguardo.
> ...


Le regole d'ingaggio tra amante e coniuge sono diverse.
Il coniuge come prima cosa non deve farti temere che  ti abbandonerà. Mostrarti che saprà proteggerti, che ci sarà quando la coppia diverrà famiglia, la gioventù vecchiaia. 
Sulla base di questo all'atto della scelta viene subordinato il resto, anche se c'è. 
L' amante è pura espressione del desiderio a cui si subordina tutto quanto.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ennesima Riprova di quanto sia difficile sul discorso del genere non rivoltare le frittate. Forse che forse che è uscito il dialogo tra Sordi di quest'anno?  Io non sto dicendo che tu avresti potuto avere ennemila amanti perché il tuo ex Era uno stronzo. Sto dicendo che ti saresti beccata le corna anche se fossi stata con qualcun altro.
> La fedeltà non è una virtù, è un ripiego. Pe me.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per te. 
Quale individuo sceglie di sposarsi qualcuno che dichiara apertamente di essere infedele?
La fedeltà non è una virtù, ma una caratteristica. 
Scegli sempre chi credi ce l'abbia.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> E niente, non ce la fai. Pavlov si sta facendo una pippa :rotfl:
> L'errore concettuale che tu stai facendo secondo me pensare che il Tradito sia un soggetto passivo che venga definito dall'atto del traditre del traditore (soggetto attivo).
> Questo secondo me è vero per molti, ma non per tutti.
> Esistono i traditi che si cucinano con le loro stesse mani.
> ...


Lei c'entra poco o nulla?
Ne hai davvero così poca stima da pensare questo?
Suo marito sarà pure uno tranquillo, e sono convinto lo sia, ma evidentemente  ha delle caratteristiche che lo rendono adeguato al suo ruolo. Lo ha scelto lei. Aveva e ha ancora bisogno di lui. 
Ma poiché lei a un certo punto ha avuto anche bisogno di altro, lo ha trovato con te. 
Siete complementari, non concorrenti. 
E il tutto sulla base delle esigenze di lei, che è il motore di tutto.
Non è un'atto di accusa, comprendimi.
Lungi da me attribuire colpe.
Ho amici tranquillissimi sposati a donne altrettanto tranquille e fedeli senza ombra di dubbio.
Non tutti hanno le stesse pulsioni.
Non nego l'esistenza del nesso causale, ma lo ritengo secondario e funzionale più a un'auto assoluzione per alleviare sensi di colpa et similia.
Pensa a me: io di motivi per tradire ne avrei, ma la decisione è unicamente in capo a me.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi sono espressa male: indagare forse nel senso riflettere su questo fatto, se per me significa qualcosa , indagare se m’interessa la risposta o no.
> Appunto non m’interessa perché in ogni caso per me è lo stesso.


chiaro.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le regole d'ingaggio tra amante e coniuge sono diverse.
> Il coniuge come prima cosa non deve farti temere che  ti abbandonerà. Mostrarti che saprà proteggerti, che ci sarà quando la coppia diverrà famiglia, la gioventù vecchiaia.
> Sulla base di questo all'atto della scelta viene subordinato il resto, anche se c'è.
> L' amante è pura espressione del desiderio a cui si subordina tutto quanto.


Boh... io credo che in caso di malattia sarà più vicino l’amante che il marito.
Sembra folle , ma la mia sensazione è questa.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lei c'entra poco o nulla?
> Ne hai davvero così poca stima da pensare questo?
> Suo marito sarà pure uno tranquillo, e sono convinto lo sia, ma evidentemente  ha delle caratteristiche che lo rendono adeguato al suo ruolo. Lo ha scelto lei. Aveva e ha ancora bisogno di lui.
> Ma poiché lei a un certo punto ha avuto anche bisogno di altro, lo ha trovato con te.
> ...


Stesso discorso fatto a [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]. Avrete i vostri motivi per tradire, ma non lo avete fatto. Quindi? Nella vostra storia di vita siete stati posti dalla parte sbagliata della pistola. _E non necessariamente_ da chi vi ha tradito, ma da voi stessi, da chi vi ha educato in un certo modo, ecc. Ecc.
Sgombriamo il campo dall'autoassoluzione. Mai avuto un senso di colpa in vita mia, manco quando ho fatto le cose più moralmente deprecabili per la morale comune, figurati mentre espongo una tesi su un forumme.
sto dicendo altro
Il motore di tutto non è _necessariamente _lei.
Ma capisco che ammettere anche solo la possibilità che uno la fossa se la scavi con le mani sue è inaccettabile per un tradito. Soprattutto qui. Avete passato così tanto tempo a destrutturare e ricostruirvi intorno a quello che vi è stato fatto (dal traditore), che adesso se togli il pilastro la casa crolla. 
Continui a mettere me e il marito in competizione nella vita della mia amica intorno a cui giriamo noi: errato. Io, ma anche la mia amica, siamo intercambiabili. È lui il motore (immobile) della sua situazione. 
stesso discorso per le coppie tranquille. E quindi? Quando mai ho detto che tutti tradiscono? Avranno i loro equilibri e i loro desideri, non necessariamente tutto sfocia in corna.
Vediamo se piano piano ci arriviamo al punto


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per te.
> Quale individuo sceglie di sposarsi qualcuno che dichiara apertamente di essere infedele?
> La fedeltà non è una virtù, ma una caratteristica.
> Scegli sempre chi credi ce l'abbia.


Figurati, io sono ancora più ottimista. Chi si sposerebbe pensando "mal che vada lo/la cornifico?" All'inizio ci credono tutti. A tredici anni vogliamo tutti fare l'astronauta.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stesso discorso fatto a @_Foglia_. Avrete i vostri motivi per tradire, ma non lo avete fatto. Quindi? Nella vostra storia di vita siete stati posti dalla parte sbagliata della pistola. _E non necessariamente_ da chi vi ha tradito, ma da voi stessi, da chi vi ha educato in un certo modo, ecc. Ecc.
> Sgombriamo il campo dall'autoassoluzione. Mai avuto un senso di colpa in vita mia, manco quando ho fatto le cose più moralmente deprecabili per la morale comune, figurati mentre espongo una tesi su un forumme.
> sto dicendo altro
> Il motore di tutto non è _necessariamente _lei.
> ...


Ma cosa vedi in comune tra [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]?
Danny è stato tradito dalla moglie. Ha scoperto il tradimento. Come, almeno mi pare, ogni persona tradita fino ad un attimo prima della scoperta del tradimento la loro vita andava "mediamente bene", nel senso che a livello interiore si sentivano tranquilli, e si trovano destabilizzati (almeno questo è quando emerge da tante testimonianze).
Foglia non ha scoperto un tradimento, ha vissuto una forma psicologica e fisica di violenza, e si è allontanata giorno dopo giorno dal marito, fino a che per lei non aveva nessun senso positivo portare avanti il matrimonio. Di un amante non se ne sarebbe fatta niente, sarebbe stato solo una goccia d'acqua nel deserto, e potendone uscire non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto continuare a stare in quella condizione. Mi sembra di capire che nell'amante si cercano emozioni, e Foglia in una situazione simile di emozioni era piena, negative, ma ne aveva. Quella che è le è venuto a mancare è un motivo logico per dire "continuo a vivere con quest'uomo". 
Danny invece ha esposto chiaramente motivi logici per rimanere a convivere con sua moglie, e non solo per la casa, la figlia, ma anche perchè ama ciò che condivide con sua moglie, gli piace organizzare le loro vacanze nei campi di nudismo, gli piace uscire a cena con lei e con altri amici, anche se ogni tanto ha delle "cadute" che scrive qui, dicendo che si sente solo, sognando un'amante ma in un quadretto romantico dove l'amante è sua moglie, almeno a me arriva così.


----------



## Foglia (15 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ennesima Riprova di quanto sia difficile sul discorso del genere non rivoltare le frittate. Forse che forse che è uscito il dialogo tra Sordi di quest'anno?  Io non sto dicendo che tu avresti potuto avere ennemila amanti perché il tuo ex Era uno stronzo. Sto dicendo che ti saresti beccata le corna anche se fossi stata con qualcun altro.
> La fedeltà non è una virtù, è un ripiego. Pe me.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Premesso che non so (oggettivamente) se mi sono beccata le corna  (ho solo avuto sensazioni a riguardo), sul tuo discorso boh... Mi pare che parta da una  "meritocrazia a contrario". E sinceramente non mi voglio autoassolvere, e di sicuro non sono perfetta. Però non so perché secondo te avrei una sorta di predestinazione alle corna... Peraltro a dare credito al tuo discorso sembrerebbe che esistono i "predestinati" cd. passivi, quelli "predisposti" a subire le corna  (che quindi non compiono alcuna azione  "diretta"), ma non quelli predisposti a tradire. Un po' come dire che esistono quelli che per caratteristiche sono idonei ad essere bullizzati, mentre invece ciascuno di noi è un bullo. Mi fa ridere


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premesso che non so (oggettivamente) se mi sono beccata le corna  (ho solo avuto sensazioni a riguardo), sul tuo discorso boh... Mi pare che parta da una  "meritocrazia a contrario". E sinceramente non mi voglio autoassolvere, e di sicuro non sono perfetta. Però non so perché secondo te avrei una sorta di predestinazione alle corna... Peraltro a dare credito al tuo discorso sembrerebbe che esistono i "predestinati" cd. passivi, quelli "predisposti" a subire le corna  (che quindi non compiono alcuna azione  "diretta"), ma non quelli predisposti a tradire. Un po' come dire che esistono quelli che per caratteristiche sono idonei ad essere bullizzati, mentre invece ciascuno di noi è un bullo. Mi fa ridere


Ridi pure, é così. Anche se ogni volta si cerca sempre di portare il discorso fuori dai binari della normalità. Non ho detto che ciascuno di noi è un bullo. Ho detto che esistono persone che il bullismo lo attirano come la carta moschicida.
Medesimo discorso per le corna. Non tutti sono traditori, non tutti sono traditi. Non tutti sono traditori a prescindere, Ma qualcuno riuscirebbe a far venire voglia di farsi un giro con qualcun altro pure a Maria goretti.
Anzi, estremizzo apposta, pure per la violenza.
Non tutti sono vittime destinate, non tutti sono violenti. E la risposta corretta alla violenza sicuramente è la tua. Anche se io, essendo di carattere un vendicativo, non avrei risposto come hai risposto tu con un dignitoso allontanamento.
MA
Non farsi la domanda (magari a mente fredda e a marito lasciato), se tornando indietro non ti saresti scelta un altro tizio da cui saresti finita per subire le stesse cose lo trovo stupido. Come se le dinamiche tra due persone dipendessero soltanto da una. Non chiederci una cosa del genere è una follia. Anche soltanto per il fatto che impedisce la crescita personale.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cosa vedi in comune tra [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]?
> Danny è stato tradito dalla moglie. Ha scoperto il tradimento. Come, almeno mi pare, ogni persona tradita fino ad un attimo prima della scoperta del tradimento la loro vita andava "mediamente bene", nel senso che a livello interiore si sentivano tranquilli, e si trovano destabilizzati (almeno questo è quando emerge da tante testimonianze).
> Foglia non ha scoperto un tradimento, ha vissuto una forma psicologica e fisica di violenza, e si è allontanata giorno dopo giorno dal marito, fino a che per lei non aveva nessun senso positivo portare avanti il matrimonio. Di un amante non se ne sarebbe fatta niente, sarebbe stato solo una goccia d'acqua nel deserto, e potendone uscire non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto continuare a stare in quella condizione. Mi sembra di capire che nell'amante si cercano emozioni, e Foglia in una situazione simile di emozioni era piena, negative, ma ne aveva. Quella che è le è venuto a mancare è un motivo logico per dire "continuo a vivere con quest'uomo".
> Danny invece ha esposto chiaramente motivi logici per rimanere a convivere con sua moglie, e non solo per la casa, la figlia, ma anche perchè ama ciò che condivide con sua moglie, gli piace organizzare le loro vacanze nei campi di nudismo, gli piace uscire a cena con lei e con altri amici, anche se ogni tanto ha delle "cadute" che scrive qui, dicendo che si sente solo, sognando un'amante ma in un quadretto romantico dove l'amante è sua moglie, almeno a me arriva così.


Non ci vedo granché in comune, ma mi hanno dato la stessa risposta.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premesso che non so (oggettivamente) se mi sono beccata le corna  (ho solo avuto sensazioni a riguardo), sul tuo discorso boh... Mi pare che parta da una  "meritocrazia a contrario". E sinceramente non mi voglio autoassolvere, e di sicuro non sono perfetta. Però non so perché secondo te avrei una sorta di predestinazione alle corna... Peraltro a dare credito al tuo discorso sembrerebbe che esistono i "predestinati" cd. passivi, quelli "predisposti" a subire le corna  (che quindi non compiono alcuna azione  "diretta"), ma non quelli predisposti a tradire. Un po' come dire che esistono quelli che per caratteristiche sono idonei ad essere bullizzati, mentre invece ciascuno di noi è un bullo. Mi fa ridere


Sono d’accordo con te.
Predestinati a essere traditi ...
Boh, non venite a dirmi che i traditori non sono predestinati anche a riceverne le corna. 
Nessuno è immune. 
Arci conosci una persona che è immune dal ricevere le corna ?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo con te.
> Predestinati a essere traditi ...
> Boh, non venite a dirmi che i traditori non sono predestinati anche a riceverne le corna.
> Nessuno è immune.
> Arci conosci una persona che è immune dal ricevere le corna ?


Ancora :rotfl:
Uno lascia la porta aperta di casa e 100mila euro sul tavolo.
Gli rubano i 100mila euro sul tavolo.
Certo, potevano rubare anche a casa d'altri.
Nessuno é immune dai furti.
Anche ai ladri si ruba.
E quindi?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ancora :rotfl:
> Uno lascia la porta aperta di casa e 100mila euro sul tavolo.
> Gli rubano i 100mila euro sul tavolo.
> Certo, potevano rubare anche a casa d'altri.
> ...


Ho capitoooo !
Non avevo chiuso la cerniera ai pantaloni di mio marito e avevo lasciato dentro le tasche 100.000 euro !
Si, che me la sono cercata ...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho capitoooo !
> Non avevo chiuso la cerniera ai pantaloni di mio marito e avevo lasciato dentro le tasche 100.000 euro !
> Si, che me la sono cercata ...


Se te la sei cercata lo sai tu, non lo so io.
Ma se non te lo sei mai chiesta hai fatto male.
Tutto qui.
E soprattutto (che poi è il discorso che sto facendo con discreta fatica, visto quello che mi sono mangiato a ferragosto), solo tu sai se con un altro uomo accanto avresti ricreato le stesse dinamiche.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cosa vedi in comune tra [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]?
> Danny è stato tradito dalla moglie. Ha scoperto il tradimento. Come, almeno mi pare, ogni persona tradita fino ad un attimo prima della scoperta del tradimento la loro vita andava "mediamente bene", nel senso che a livello interiore si sentivano tranquilli, e si trovano destabilizzati (almeno questo è quando emerge da tante testimonianze).
> Foglia non ha scoperto un tradimento, ha vissuto una forma psicologica e fisica di violenza, e si è allontanata giorno dopo giorno dal marito, fino a che per lei non aveva nessun senso positivo portare avanti il matrimonio. Di un amante non se ne sarebbe fatta niente, sarebbe stato solo una goccia d'acqua nel deserto, e potendone uscire non vedo perchè avrebbe dovuto continuare a stare in quella condizione. Mi sembra di capire che nell'amante si cercano emozioni, e Foglia in una situazione simile di emozioni era piena, negative, ma ne aveva. Quella che è le è venuto a mancare è un motivo logico per dire "continuo a vivere con quest'uomo".
> Danny invece ha esposto chiaramente motivi logici per rimanere a convivere con sua moglie, e non solo per la casa, la figlia, ma anche perchè ama ciò che condivide con sua moglie, gli piace organizzare le loro vacanze nei campi di nudismo, gli piace uscire a cena con lei e con altri amici, anche se ogni tanto ha delle "cadute" che scrive qui, dicendo che si sente solo, sognando un'amante ma in un quadretto romantico dove l'amante è sua moglie, almeno a me arriva così.


Direi perfetto.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ridi pure, é così. Anche se ogni volta si cerca sempre di portare il discorso fuori dai binari della normalità. Non ho detto che ciascuno di noi è un bullo. Ho detto che esistono persone che il bullismo lo attirano come la carta moschicida.
> Medesimo discorso per le corna. Non tutti sono traditori, non tutti sono traditi. Non tutti sono traditori a prescindere, Ma qualcuno riuscirebbe a far venire voglia di farsi un giro con qualcun altro pure a Maria goretti.
> Anzi, estremizzo apposta, pure per la violenza.
> Non tutti sono vittime destinate, non tutti sono violenti. E la risposta corretta alla violenza sicuramente è la tua. Anche se io, essendo di carattere un vendicativo, non avrei risposto come hai risposto tu con un dignitoso allontanamento.
> ...


E' un discorso interessante, non solo per quanto riguarda le corna.
Se certi eventi si ripetono è appunto perchè noi dobbiamo capire qualcosa.
Tu dici che se fossi stato in Foglia ti saresti vendicato, ma in questo modo anche tu ti saresti trovato a rivivere delle dinamiche che partono dalla vendetta. Quindi avresti messo in atto un tuo ciclo.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Direi perfetto.


Però questo dovrebbe farti capire che non puoi vedere le spinte del tradimento di altri se pensi alle ipotetiche tue, perchè le tue sono a caduta del tradimento che hai subito, tanto che in un certo senso desideri una "trasgressione" con tua moglie, come se volessi essere il suo amante.
Hai un'immagine del tradimento fantastica, che non arriva da un tuo vissuto, ma dal riflesso che hai percepito del vissuto di tua moglie.
Se tu domani potessi cambiare volto ed essere irriconoscibile a tua moglie, e diventare l'uomo più attraente di Milano che tutte gli cadono ai piedi, ci proveresti con altre o con tua moglie?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' un discorso interessante, non solo per quanto riguarda le corna.
> Se certi eventi si ripetono è appunto perchè noi dobbiamo capire qualcosa.
> Tu dici che se fossi stato in Foglia ti saresti vendicato, ma in questo modo anche tu ti saresti trovato a rivivere delle dinamiche che partono dalla vendetta. Quindi avresti messo in atto un tuo ciclo.


 sono il primo ad essere convinto che sia un discorso interessante, altrimenti non lo avrei imbastito. Però facciamo ordine altrimenti diventa il solito minestrone e nessuno ci capisce un cazzo.
Ovvio che se certi eventi si ripetono ciclicamente nella tua vita, è opportuno individuare lo schema. Ma io stavo cercando di mantenere la conversazione su un discorso diverso. *Per me il punto nodale sta nel fatto che ci sia gente che le corna se le tira in testa a prescindere dal fatto che stia con una persona risposta al tradimento o no.*
Sul discorso della vendetta era per fare un esempio. Io di carattere sono una persona vendicativa Ma questo non vuol dire che mi sprechi nei dispetti da bambini. Quando decido di vendicarmi di solito non si creano faide millenarie. Soprattutto se mi sono vendicato bene, anzi non vola una mosca per un bel pezzo. Ma non stavo parlando di me, per una volta.
Tornando ai cicli, mica sono contrario a prescindere. Esistono i circoli viziosi e i circoli virtuosi. La coazione a ripetere un comportamento sbagliato, per me è sbagliata.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se te la sei cercata lo sai tu, non lo so io.
> Ma se non te lo sei mai chiesta hai fatto male.
> Tutto qui.
> E soprattutto (che poi è il discorso che sto facendo con discreta fatica, visto quello che mi sono mangiato a ferragosto), solo tu sai se con un altro uomo accanto avresti ricreato le stesse dinamiche.


Arci, non solo con le donne, ma anche con gli amici instauro rapporti diversi, sulla base del loro carattere, delle affinità e della compatibilità che si crea. 
Definire una regola generale per cui una persona induce un'altra a reagire sempre nello stesso modo dovrebbe far presupporre la frequentazioni di tipologie umane simili tra loro. E non funziona così, neppure tra amici. 
Esistono amici con cui pratico nudismo e altri che si verognerebbero a togliersi i calzini. Li frequento entrambi e faccio cose diverse. 
Piuttosto ogni persona è portata a reagire in un certo modo se posta in una determinata situazione. 
Se io porto il pudico dei calzini in una spiaggia nudista lo vedrò reagire in maniera differente rispetto al mio amico abitualmente nudista. 
Pur avendo rivolto ad entrambi lo stesso invito, non posso che constatare la diversità nella espressione della loro volontà. 
Il mio compito si limita pertanto a saper scegliere la persona giusta da portare su una spiaggia nudista. 
In un certo senso il tradito è corresponsabile del tradimento nel momento in cui sceglie un soggetto che ha una certa inclinazione a commetterlo, ma non ha responsabilità nella decisione finale, totalmente a carico di chi la prende. Imparare a conoscere chi si ha al fianco può essere utile a fare e a fsr fare scelte che siano più consone alle proprie aspettative.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però questo dovrebbe farti capire che non puoi vedere le spinte del tradimento di altri se pensi alle ipotetiche tue, perchè le tue sono a caduta del tradimento che hai subito, tanto che in un certo senso desideri una "trasgressione" con tua moglie, come se volessi essere il suo amante.
> Hai un'immagine del tradimento fantastica, che non arriva da un tuo vissuto, ma dal riflesso che hai percepito del vissuto di tua moglie.
> Se tu domani potessi cambiare volto ed essere irriconoscibile a tua moglie, e diventare l'uomo più attraente di Milano che tutte gli cadono ai piedi, ci proveresti con altre o con tua moglie?


Bella domanda. 
Con altre e anche con lei. 
Da single non sarei più monogamo.
Almeno per un po'.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In un certo senso il tradito è corresponsabile del tradimento nel momento in cui sceglie un soggetto che ha una certa inclinazione a commetterlo, ma non ha responsabilità nella decisione finale, totalmente a carico di chi la prende.


Lo vedi che gli assoluti sono una droga? Io non ho mai parlato di regola generale. Tu prima inizi un post dicendo che non esiste la regola generale, e dopo Chiudi con sto finale inciso sulla pietra tipo 12 tavole. Ci sono traditi che, secondo me, hanno buona parte di corresponsabilita anche nella decisione finale.
Anche se, dal punto di vista del tradito, fa molto comodo pensare il contrario.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Con altre e anche con lei.
> Da single non sarei più monogamo.
> Almeno per un po'.


Appunto. 
Ipotetica del terzo tipo.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo vedi che gli assoluti sono una droga? Io non ho mai parlato di regola generale. Tu prima inizi un post dicendo che non esiste la regola generale, e dopo Chiudi con sto finale inciso sulla pietra tipo 12 tavole. Ci sono traditi che, secondo me, hanno buona parte di corresponsabilita anche nella decisione finale.
> Anche se, dal punto di vista del tradito, fa molto comodo pensare il contrario.


Tu pensi che ti fossi sposato con un'altra, non l'avresti tradita?
Permettimi di dubitarne. 
Come sono abbastanza convinto che se mia moglie mi avesse lasciato per l'amante, prima o poi l'avrebbe tradito.
Con me.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ipotetica del terzo tipo.


Come da assunto.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu pensi che ti fossi sposato con un'altra, non l'avresti tradita?
> Permettimi di dubitarne.
> Come sono abbastanza convinto che se mia moglie mi avesse lasciato per l'amante, prima o poi l'avrebbe tradito.
> Con me.


Io non c'entro :rotfl: e nemmeno tua moglie.
Nulla, non ce la fai a levare il tradito dall'equazione.
Qui la domanda è un'altra, e girarci intorno per 2 giorni per quanto possa interessare l'audience alla fine diluisce il discorso.
Se *tu* non avessi manco conosciuto tua moglie, col carattere che hai, avresti trovato un'altra che si sarebbe comportata _esattamente_ come tua moglie?
Secondo me si.
Secondo te no.
Vorrei sapere perché no.
Parlando di te, non di tua moglie, di me o di qualunque altro traditore in giro.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come da assunto.


 non guardare me se ti piace buttarti pesce su quello che, anche lontanamente, puzza di comfort zone


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ridi pure, é così. Anche se ogni volta si cerca sempre di portare il discorso fuori dai binari della normalità. Non ho detto che ciascuno di noi è un bullo. *Ho detto che esistono persone che il bullismo lo attirano come la carta moschicida.
> Medesimo discorso per le corna.* Non tutti sono traditori, non tutti sono traditi. Non tutti sono traditori a prescindere, Ma qualcuno riuscirebbe a far venire voglia di farsi un giro con qualcun altro pure a Maria goretti.
> Anzi, estremizzo apposta, pure per la violenza.
> Non tutti sono vittime destinate, non tutti sono violenti. E la risposta corretta alla violenza sicuramente è la tua. Anche se io, essendo di carattere un vendicativo, non avrei risposto come hai risposto tu con un dignitoso allontanamento.
> ...


il bullismo lo attiri quando parti con una diversità e la debolezza di sentirla tale.per le corna quale sarebbero i presupposti...o parli di atteggiamento da "perdente " in generale?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se te la sei cercata lo sai tu, non lo so io.
> Ma se non te lo sei mai chiesta hai fatto male.
> Tutto qui.
> E soprattutto (che poi è il discorso che sto facendo con discreta fatica, visto quello che mi sono mangiato a ferragosto), solo tu sai se con un altro uomo accanto avresti ricreato le stesse dinamiche.
> ...


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non c'entro :rotfl: e nemmeno tua moglie.
> Nulla, non ce la fai a levare il tradito dall'equazione.
> Qui la domanda è un'altra, e girarci intorno per 2 giorni per quanto possa interessare l'audience alla fine diluisce il discorso.
> Se *tu* non avessi manco conosciuto tua moglie, col carattere che hai, avresti trovato un'altra che si sarebbe comportata _esattamente_ come tua moglie?
> ...



...mmmm.....ni.
Penso che sarei nella stessa situazione se stessi con uno altro uomo uguale a come era mio marito prima della mazzata in testa..
Se mio marito fosse stato un altro ,non sarebbe matematico che fosse successo .
Cio che per alcuni è un peso,per altri è un pregio .
Quindi posso essere d’accordo che se una persona ragionevole ed accomodante incrocia un egoista viziato immaturo ,l’epilogo in effetti può essere scontato.
Per rompere lo schema l’accomodante può diventare menefreghista o trovarsi qualcuno che non ponga l’universo al centro del proprio ombelico.
Quindi il tuo ragionamento fila se gli schemi sbagliati si ripresentano .
Sono una vendicativa che per qualche anno ha fatto finta di essere una santa che porge l’altra guancia.
Preso atto che la sete di sangue non era sedabile con i ragionamenti,ho deciso di agire per me .
E ora sto in pace con il mondo e non mi può fregare di meno delle altrui paturnie .
E il matrimonio fila liscio come l’olio come non mai.
Non so se sarò esente da ulteriori corna ,ma mi importa il giusto ,ovvero quasi nulla.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Agosto 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> ...mmmm.....ni.
> Penso che sarei nella stessa situazione se stessi con uno altro uomo uguale a come era mio marito prima della mazzata in testa..
> Se mio marito fosse stato un altro ,non sarebbe matematico che fosse successo .
> Cio che per alcuni è un peso,per altri è un pregio .
> ...


Ciao ! 
In che senso adesso il matrimonio fila liscio ?
In tutti tutti i sensi ?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Con altre e anche con lei.
> Da single non sarei più monogamo.
> Almeno per un po'.


Permettimi di dubitare che da single non saresti più monogamo.
Se lo sei adesso con tutti i motivi del mondo a non esserlo più...
In una città grande come Milano !
Oppure dopo i 50 metà delle donne si sono talmente lasciate andare che è difficile trovarne una che ti piaccia.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> Con altre e anche con lei.
> Da single non sarei più monogamo.
> Almeno per un po'.


Non dicevo mica da single Danny, si parlava del tradimento, da sposato.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> per le corna quale sarebbero i presupposti...o parli di atteggiamento da "perdente " in generale?


Ti risponde meglio Lara di me, nel quote appresso. Per come ragiono io è fondamentale non farsi dare per scontati in una relazione. Una cosa è la stabilità offerta sulla base di un accordo o di un progetto. Una cosa è una cambiale in bianco. Uno dei pochi elementi in comune che ho trovato nei traditi seriali è sempre stato l'appiattimento sui non detti piuttosto che sul mettersi d'accordo.


Lara3 ha detto:


> E nella relazione extra che ho da 4 anni non ho ricreato le stesse dinamiche. D’accordo non ci sono le bollette, il mutuo, sta tutto nella “ bolla”, tutto è roseo. Ma se ci penso che è una relazione che continua da 4 anni, separati da più di 4 ore di macchina, che ci vediamo regolarmente, con tutto che comporta il pernottamento suo in hotel.... Io vedo tanta voglia di passare del tempo insieme. Con mio marito invece non sentivo da parte sua questo bisogno.


:up:


mistral ha detto:


> Quindi posso essere d’accordo che se una persona ragionevole ed accomodante incrocia un egoista viziato immaturo ,l’epilogo in effetti può essere scontato.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Parlavamo di atteggiamenti mentali che ti disegnano un mirino sul culo, no?


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> In che senso adesso il matrimonio fila liscio ?
> In tutti tutti i sensi ?


Nel senso che la botta ha fatto cambiare lui e sopratutto me.
Ora c’e Indubbiamente più equilibrio.
Certe cose non le ha comprese con le buone per anni ,paradossalmente gliele ha fatte capire l’amante con le “buone” nel giro di 24 ore dopo la scoperta.
È stato più efficace il suo calcio in culo “morale” che non le mie richieste.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Agosto 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Nel senso che la botta ha fatto cambiare lui e sopratutto me.
> Ora c’e Indubbiamente più equilibrio.
> Certe cose non le ha comprese con le buone per anni ,paradossalmente gliele ha fatte capire l’amante con le “buone” nel giro di 24 ore dopo la scoperta.
> È stato più efficace il suo calcio in culo “morale” che non le mie richieste.


Però fa molto "tornare a cuccia", il comportamento di lei l'ha fatto sentire "rifiutato", e forse gli è caduto il motore che porta vanti le relazioni extra: sentirsi desiderato. 
Se gli è arrivato il calcio vuol dire che della bolla non ne era cosciente neppure lui, o meglio la coscienza va a comodo, finchè rientra nei proprio vantaggi, ma il benservito in un nanosecondo quando il giorno prima eri il suo _ammmoreeee_ non credo sia piacevole per nessuno.
Estremizzo: Scusa amore non posso esserci all'appuntamento, sto morendo.
Risposta: Ah ok, grazie di avermi avvisato, stammi bene.
Che uno potrebbe pensare "che stronzo/a", quando in realtà ha solo registrato _non posso esserci all'appuntamento_, perchè il resto è fuori dalla bolla.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fatico a spiegarmi, temo.
> Il tipo in questione era a sua volta cornuto, senza ovviamente saperlo. Questo perché non esiste una divisione netta tra cornuti e traditori. Spesso si è entrambi.
> La divisione uomini e donne è naturale: gli approcci mediamente sono differenti.
> 
> ...


narcisista ed empatia insieme, nello stesso soggetti li devo ancora trovare


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É risaputo che molte persone sono tradite. Fare statistiche é piuttosto azzardato. La gente scopa. Tutto qui. A me pare semplice.


e molte tradiscono.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Agosto 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Nel senso che la botta ha fatto cambiare lui e sopratutto me.
> Ora c’e Indubbiamente più equilibrio.
> Certe cose non le ha comprese con le buone per anni ,paradossalmente gliele ha fatte capire l’amante con le “buone” nel giro di 24 ore dopo la scoperta.
> È stato più efficace il suo calcio in culo “morale” che non le mie richieste.


La tua voglia di vendetta era riferita a chi ? Lui, lei ?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> narcisista ed empatia insieme, nello stesso soggetti li devo ancora trovare


Essere egocentrici e narcisisti sono due bestie diverse. Con Danny Si parlava di egocentrismo.


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ridi pure, é così. Anche se ogni volta si cerca sempre di portare il discorso fuori dai binari della normalità. Non ho detto che ciascuno di noi è un bullo. Ho detto che esistono persone che il bullismo lo attirano come la carta moschicida.
> Medesimo discorso per le corna. Non tutti sono traditori, non tutti sono traditi. Non tutti sono traditori a prescindere, Ma qualcuno riuscirebbe a far venire voglia di farsi un giro con qualcun altro pure a Maria goretti.
> Anzi, estremizzo apposta, pure per la violenza.
> Non tutti sono vittime destinate, non tutti sono violenti. E la risposta corretta alla violenza sicuramente è la tua. Anche se io, essendo di carattere un vendicativo, non avrei risposto come hai risposto tu con un dignitoso allontanamento.
> ...


Me lo sono chiesta, e ho ripercorso alla moviola molti episodi  "di me". E' stata una relazione che si è impostata quando ero molto giovane, oserei dire piccola. Hai presente la dipendenza? Anche se mi fa(ccio) male non posso farne a meno? Eh. Per me pensare di stare senza di lui non era vita. Il cor che si spaura e resta lì. La dinamica e' stata abbastanza lenta, ma comunque credo che una persona in una condizione di non dipendenza lo avrebbe mandato affanculo prima ancora di sposarlo (che segnali non belli ce ne erano già). Era una burrasca, e io amavo quella particolare quiete dopo la burrasca. Finché non peggiorò. E peggiorò di pari passo con la mia dipendenza, che divenne anche pratica. Un esempio facile: a quale persona con un minimo di senno, già in presenza di burrasche "non belle", salterebbe in testa di lasciare il proprio lavoro per impelagarsi a lavorare nel suo stesso ambiente? Non mi obbligò e non fece nessuna particolare pressione. Se non quella  (da me comunque condivisa) di trovare una diversa allocazione di lavoro. Ci rimisi in salute poco dopo, capito di essermi fregata con le mie mani. La malattia non aiutò, perché in seguito si arrogò il diritto di controllarmi anche sul lavoro, senza averne alcun diritto  (non ero nemmeno sua dipendente... Anzi, lo pagavo ). Mi bastò? No. Ci feci anche un figlio, e la situazione peggiorò. Ho smesso la dipendenza. E' la dipendenza che mi ha fregato, in buona sostanza. E si... Esattamente come capita ai drogati, so che devo stare bene al largo dallo sviluppare certe situazioni. Con la droga in un certo senso credo sia più facile. Astinenza. Con le persone si chiama indipendenza. E consapevolezza del fatto che se sposti un paletto un po' più in là lo stai scegliendo tu, e non è il giocoforza di un altro. Che resta altro. 
Stringo il discorso.
Me la sono andata a cercare col lanternino? Io dico che ho "lasciato fare", sbagliando, convinta che ad un certo punto l'altro non fosse più altro  (e' strano eh ). Come per un po' lui non lo sentii altro da me. Sensazione fortissima ma... A mai più. Spero.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta, e ho ripercorso alla moviola molti episodi  "di me". E' stata una relazione che si è impostata quando ero molto giovane, oserei dire piccola. Hai presente la dipendenza? Anche se mi fa(ccio) male non posso farne a meno? Eh. Per me pensare di stare senza di lui non era vita. Il cor che si spaura e resta lì. La dinamica e' stata abbastanza lenta, ma comunque credo che una persona in una condizione di non dipendenza lo avrebbe mandato affanculo prima ancora di sposarlo (che segnali non belli ce ne erano già). Era una burrasca, e io amavo quella particolare quiete dopo la burrasca. Finché non peggiorò. E peggiorò di pari passo con la mia dipendenza, che divenne anche pratica. Un esempio facile: a quale persona con un minimo di senno, già in presenza di burrasche "non belle", salterebbe in testa di lasciare il proprio lavoro per impelagarsi a lavorare nel suo stesso ambiente? Non mi obbligò e non fece nessuna particolare pressione. Se non quella  (da me comunque condivisa) di trovare una diversa allocazione di lavoro. Ci rimisi in salute poco dopo, capito di essermi fregata con le mie mani. La malattia non aiutò, perché in seguito si arrogò il diritto di controllarmi anche sul lavoro, senza averne alcun diritto  (non ero nemmeno sua dipendente... Anzi, lo pagavo ). Mi bastò? No. Ci feci anche un figlio, e la situazione peggiorò. Ho smesso la dipendenza. E' la dipendenza che mi ha fregato, in buona sostanza. E si... Esattamente come capita ai drogati, so che devo stare bene al largo dallo sviluppare certe situazioni. Con la droga in un certo senso credo sia più facile. Astinenza. Con le persone si chiama indipendenza. E consapevolezza del fatto che se sposti un paletto un po' più in là lo stai scegliendo tu, e non è il giocoforza di un altro. Che resta altro.
> Stringo il discorso.
> Me la sono andata a cercare col lanternino? Io dico che ho "lasciato fare", sbagliando, convinta che ad un certo punto l'altro non fosse più altro  (e' strano eh ). Come per un po' lui non lo sentii altro da me. Sensazione fortissima ma... A mai più. Spero.


 perfetto. Finalmente un passo avanti. Il che ci porta alla domanda successiva: secondo te la dipendenza è stata causata da lui in maniera Attiva facendo leva su tuoi buchi interni, oppure per come eri fatta tu ti saresti comunque andata a cercare un tizio in grado di montare la stessa situazione nella tua vita?


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perfetto. Finalmente un passo avanti. Il che ci porta alla domanda successiva: secondo te la dipendenza è stata causata da lui in maniera Attiva facendo leva su tuoi buchi interni, oppure per come eri fatta tu ti saresti comunque andata a cercare un tizio in grado di montare la stessa situazione nella tua vita?


Non ha "crivellato" ex novo.
Ero scema, e ingenua. Conosceva dove era facile fare breccia per il semplice motivo che glielo avevo detto. Con piena fiducia. Che oggi non chiamerei più fiducia. Oggi, dopo essermi fracassata, sto più accorta. Ho imparato che al di là di mio figlio, IO sono sacra in certe mie parti.


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però fa molto "tornare a cuccia", il comportamento di lei l'ha fatto sentire "rifiutato", e forse gli è caduto il motore che porta vanti le relazioni extra: sentirsi desiderato.
> Se gli è arrivato il calcio vuol dire che della bolla non ne era cosciente neppure lui, o meglio la coscienza va a comodo, finchè rientra nei proprio vantaggi, ma il benservito in un nanosecondo quando il giorno prima eri il suo _ammmoreeee_ non credo sia piacevole per nessuno.
> Estremizzo: Scusa amore non posso esserci all'appuntamento, sto morendo.
> Risposta: Ah ok, grazie di avermi avvisato, stammi bene.
> Che uno potrebbe pensare "che stronzo/a", quando in realtà ha solo registrato _non posso esserci all'appuntamento_, perchè il resto è fuori dalla bolla.


No no,non rifiutato.
È lui che si è ritirato alla velocità della luce interrompendo tutti i contatti 
Anche lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di lasciare il suo progetto, ma perdere il potere che credeva di avere  ,l’ha mandata in bestia,pensava che lui l’avrebbe supplicata  di restare ,convinta di essergli indispensabile.
Lei ha calato la maschera e si è rivelata per quella che era ,lo ha buttato giù dal piedistallo appena si è resa conto che lui si era fatto beccare perché ovviamente era a rischio anche la sua vita.
Il calcio in culo efficace è semplicemente stato quello di rendersi conto che certe situazioni sono effimere e ,in questo caso era tutto infarcito di menzogna se vogliamo da entrambe le parti.Ma a lui ha fatto decisamente peggio il fatto che lei lo avesse perculato parecchio .Pensava di poterlo fare solo lui.
Certo anche non riscontrare la minima empatia di lei di fronte al fatto che lui a casa stesse passando l’inferno,ha contribuito ad aprirgli gli occhi .
Un”come stai” non è mai pervenuto ,ma di “stronzo”,”uomo di merda”,”impotente” e accuse di ogni tipo,ne sono arrivate parecchie.
Lei ha pensato solo alla sua incazzatura e il come se la passasse lui non era nel suo interesse.Giuro che faceva pena a me se mi immedesimavo nei suoi panni 
Per un viziatello egoista,abituato ad essere al centro dell’attenzione è stata una botta che lo ha ridimensionato radicalmente 
Alleluia


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ha "crivellato" ex novo.
> Ero scema, e ingenua. Conosceva dove era facile fare breccia per il semplice motivo che glielo avevo detto. Con piena fiducia. Che oggi non chiamerei più fiducia. Oggi, dopo essermi fracassata, sto più accorta. Ho imparato che al di là di mio figlio, IO sono sacra in certe mie parti.


:up:
Poi mi venissero a dire che i figli non sistemano le cose.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e molte tradiscono.


Non me ne parli signora mia


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> No no,non rifiutato.
> È lui che si è ritirato alla velocità della luce interrompendo tutti i contatti
> Anche lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di lasciare il suo progetto, ma perdere il potere che credeva di avere  ,l’ha mandata in bestia,pensava che lui l’avrebbe supplicata  di restare ,convinta di essergli indispensabile.
> Lei ha calato la maschera e si è rivelata per quella che era ,lo ha buttato giù dal piedistallo appena si è resa conto che lui si era fatto beccare perché ovviamente era a rischio anche la sua vita.
> ...


forse è solo una mia impressione ma ...parli di lui con disprezzo? se non lo stimi come vai avanti?


----------



## mistral (16 Agosto 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse è solo una mia impressione ma ...parli di lui con disprezzo? se non lo stimi come vai avanti?


Ma no,perché disprezzo.Il disprezzo è per il suo gesto .
Prima il suo essere eterno peter pan lo vedevo come come una sua caratteristica ,certo ,non mi faceva piacere avere sulle spalle la parte responsabile ma giorno dopo giorno ero arrivata a quel punto e continuavo a pedalare .
Dopo il fattaccio quella sua caratteristica l’ho odiata e non l’avrei più accetta.
Con il termine viziatello egoista ,lo identifico negli anni prima del tradimento.
Ora tira tutt’altra aria.Se non lo odiavo prima,figuriamoci ora che è finalmente l’uomo quasi perfetto .
Io ritengo che stiamo molto bene insieme .
I figli ormai vanno in giro per i fatti loro e ci lasciano ampi spazi ,noi torniamo ad avere i nostri progetti a due .
Ritengo che al di là di questa nostra infelice  parentesi lui ha ampiamente dimostrato di non voler essere altrove e di saper rimediare ,io sono dove voglio essere.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Doppio.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Permettimi di dubitare che da single non saresti più monogamo.
> Se lo sei adesso con tutti i motivi del mondo a non esserlo più...
> In una città grande come Milano !
> Oppure dopo i 50 metà delle donne si sono talmente lasciate andare che è difficile trovarne una che ti piaccia.


No, ci sono. 
Non sono avvezzo a mentire, soprattutto con mia moglie. 
Anzi, mi disturba proprio.
Non l'ho mai fatto in 30 anni.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Doppio.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non guardare me se ti piace buttarti pesce su quello che, anche lontanamente, puzza di comfort zone


Il matrimonio è la miglior comfort zone possibile per tutti, lo sai.


----------



## bettypage (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è la miglior comfort zone possibile per tutti, lo sai.


Dissento, lo è se lo vivi di facciata. Per me è quotidiano esercizio di mediazione.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non c'entro :rotfl: e nemmeno tua moglie.
> Nulla, non ce la fai a levare il tradito dall'equazione.
> Qui la domanda è un'altra, e girarci intorno per 2 giorni per quanto possa interessare l'audience alla fine diluisce il discorso.
> Se *tu* non avessi manco conosciuto tua moglie, col carattere che hai, avresti trovato un'altra che si sarebbe comportata _esattamente_ come tua moglie?
> ...


Stai dando per scontato che tutte le donne siano uguali e che io cerchi e desideri sempre la stessa donna, quando ogni rapporto nella realtà risulta unico e crea un suo equilibrio in cui definisce i ruoli di ciascuno dei soggetti.
Io sono stato traditore, tradito, fedele, amato, rifiutato, lasciato, stronzo, accondiscendente, succube, innamorato, indifferente.
Anche bello e allo stesso tempo brutto.


----------



## danny (16 Agosto 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dissento, lo è se lo vivi di facciata. Per me è quotidiano esercizio di mediazione.


Un esercizio che non credo introduca realtà non sperimentate in precedenza. Non dopo un congruo nunero di anni.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è la miglior comfort zone possibile per tutti, lo sai.


Naaah. 


danny ha detto:


> Stai dando per scontato che tutte le donne siano uguali e che io cerchi e desideri sempre la stessa donna, quando ogni rapporto nella realtà risulta unico e crea un suo equilibrio in cui definisce i ruoli di ciascuno dei soggetti.
> Io sono stato traditore, tradito, fedele, amato, rifiutato, lasciato, stronzo, accondiscendente, succube, innamorato, indifferente.
> Anche bello e allo stesso tempo brutto.


E avresti recitato le stesse parti in Commedia indipendentemente dall' altra attrice. A meno che tu non sia una specie di amorfo polpo che prende la forma che gli danno gli altri.


danny ha detto:


> Un esercizio che non credo introduca realtà non sperimentate in precedenza. Non dopo un congruo nunero di anni.


 non appiccicare agli altri tuoi paraocchi. Anche perché ti ripeto, non ti considera un cretino, ed è mia convinzione che i paraocchi per te siano un comodo ammennicolo per non soffrire.


----------



## bettypage (16 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un esercizio che non credo introduca realtà non sperimentate in precedenza. Non dopo un congruo nunero di anni.


Va be ma mica mollo perché lui è fatto così e deve rimanere così. 
Idem se mi muove critiche giuste.


----------



## danny (17 Agosto 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be ma mica mollo perché lui è fatto così e deve rimanere così.
> Idem se mi muove critiche giuste.


Dov'è la zona rischio in tutto questo?


----------



## danny (17 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaah.
> 
> E avresti recitato le stesse parti in Commedia indipendentemente dall' altra attrice. A meno che tu non sia una specie di amorfo polpo che prende la forma che gli danno gli altri.
> non appiccicare agli altri tuoi paraocchi. Anche perché ti ripeto, non ti considera un cretino, ed è mia convinzione che i paraocchi per te siano un comodo ammennicolo per non soffrire.


Parliamo di te: tu eri uguale con tua moglie e con le altre donne che hai avuto?
Personalmente ne dubito, per il solo fatto, almeno, che a tua moglie, ritengo, eri costretto a mentire.
Dove e con chi ti sentivi più libero di esprimerti?


----------



## bettypage (17 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dov'è la zona rischio in tutto questo?


Per me sarebbe più confortevole non dover mettermi continuamente in discussione. Stare da soli è molto più confortevole. Io non ho mai concepito i rapporti simbiotici ne' la necessità di avere sempre il fidanzatino. Ho amiche che non riescono a stare sole, chiusa una storia cercano disperatamente qualcuno, quel qualcuno è facilmente intercambiabile. Stare in coppia per questi è uno stato mentale. Per me no. 
Poi con i figli diventa un discorso di responsabilità verso terzi.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di te: tu eri uguale con tua moglie e con le altre donne che hai avuto?
> Personalmente ne dubito, per il solo fatto, almeno, che a tua moglie, ritengo, eri costretto a mentire.
> Dove e con chi ti sentivi più libero di esprimerti?


Ma scherzi? Uno dei miei grandissimi punti di forza di tutta una vita, nel bene e nel male è sempre stato il fatto che sono rimasto assolutamente fedele a me stesso. Senza prendere la forma del contenitore. Non ho mai sentito una costrizione limitante La mia libertà di esprimermi. Santa madonna, non sarei chi sono se non fossi assolutamente capace di mentire con la massima naturalezza


----------



## danny (17 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Santa madonna, non sarei chi sono se non fossi assolutamente capace di mentire con la massima naturalezza


Esattamente quello che intendevo.
La differenza tra me e te sta esattamente qui. 
Che poi questo voglia significare o meno una maggior propensione ad essere traditi non ne ho alcuna certezza, di certo mostra il contrario.
E lo dico senza alcun tipo di giudizio morale, preciso.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che intendevo.
> La differenza tra me e te sta esattamente qui.
> Che poi questo voglia significare o meno una maggior propensione ad essere traditi non ne ho alcuna certezza, di certo mostra il contrario.
> E lo dico senza alcun tipo di giudizio morale, preciso.


Intendevi che cosa, che hai scritto il contrario un post fa?
Tu hai scritto





danny ha detto:


> Parliamo di te: tu eri uguale con tua moglie e con le altre donne che hai avuto?
> Personalmente ne dubito, per il solo fatto, almeno, che a tua moglie, ritengo, eri costretto a mentire.
> Dove e con chi ti sentivi più libero di esprimerti?


Io ti ho risposto che ho sempre gestito verità e menzogna allo stesso modo più o meno con tutte... di che parliamo?
Nessun giudizio morale, ma io questo discorso lo vedo come l'ennesima frittata rivoltata. Saper mentire con naturalezza può significare una propensione a tradire, non ad essere traditi. Per contro, le persone con il dogma della sincerità sono più prevedibili, quindi più facili da gestire anche nell'infedeltà.
Secondo punto, Cosa minchia c'entra la differenza tra me e te? Immagino ce ne siano milioni, Ma tu stai preso all'inizio questo discorso come un arcistufo è meglio di danny. Io ti ho solo detto che secondo me hai uno schema comportamentale che attira le corna sulla tua fronte. Non stavo facendo un paragone con i miei schemi comportamentali
Che sono fichissimi, ovvio


----------



## danny (17 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Saper mentire con naturalezza può significare una propensione a tradire, non ad essere traditi. Per contro, le persone con il dogma della sincerità sono più prevedibili, quindi più facili da gestire anche nell'infedeltà.


Perfetto.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto.


 Oddio ma perfetto cosa? Guarda che è inutile che continui a fare salti logici per legare le corna che ti sei preso ad un valore positivo, come se in qualche misura la tua riconoscibilità sociale come _brava persona_ pesasse in qualche modo sulla partita che hai perso. E occhio che la partita l'hai persa giocando con le tue regole: non sei perdente perché le corna siano _in sé_ una sconfitta. Sei perdente perché _per te _le corna sono stata una sconfitta. E tutte le volte rigiri la frittata per allontanare il punto.
Hai o no avuto un atteggiamento - a prescindere da tua moglie - che ti ha agevolato la fronte pesante?
Se si, lo avresti avuto anche se tua moglie avesse avuto un carattere diverso?
Poi se sei stato traditore, tradito, infedele, fedele, santo e puttano con altra gente ed in mille occasioni questo non sposta un cazzo.
Conta capire se, nel danny antecorna, ci sia stato un atteggiamento che ste corna le abbia attirate. E se quell'atteggiamento sia stato provocato da tua moglie oppure stava dentro di te da prima.
Perché, se per caso ho ragione io, il tuo perdono (e la conseguente accettazione) nei confronti di tua moglie non è la magnanima benedizione di un bodhisattva nudo che sbirilla al sole agitando il pisello con aristocratico ascetismo, ma la semplice presa di consapevolezza che al di là del dolore inflitto dalla signora, pure tu ne sei colpevole.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi oggi come mi devo comportare io?
> P. e lei si sono lasciati... Veramente lui si è fatto lasciare perché ormai era distante da lei, niente più baci né abbracci,lei dice niente più sesso, lui ha detto un paio di cose... E lei oggi mi ha detto che si sono lasciati. P mi ha detto ieri che mi ama e che vuole stare con me, e che se riusciva la mollava oggi. Lei oggi si è sfogata, io sono rimasta vaga e le ho detto che deve pensare a sé stessa ecc.. Dalle conversazioni lui ripeteva che non stava più bene con lei, che si cambia e si matura ecc, e lei quando lui restava vago alla domanda mi ami? Lo ha mollato, ha proprio scritto è meglio se la chiudiamo qui, tu in realtà non mi ami più ma non vuoi dirmelo perché pieno di sensi di colpa.
> Ma adesso io cosa devo fare? Aspetto che si faccia vivo lui, sicuramente si vedranno, se lui dà spazio a lei di riconciliazione con me ha chiuso per tutta la vita, altrimenti... Scenario due, ci mettiamo insieme. Io sto morendo dall'ansia, non so come comportarmi con lui, se cercarlo o no.
> Ps. Lei ha avvisato noi amici che non stanno più insieme.


Questo fine settimana Rose non si doveva vedere con il tizio che aveva prenotato un B&B ?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio ma perfetto cosa? Guarda che è inutile che continui a fare salti logici per legare le corna che ti sei preso ad un valore positivo, come se in qualche misura la tua riconoscibilità sociale come _brava persona_ pesasse in qualche modo sulla partita che hai perso. E occhio che la partita l'hai persa giocando con le tue regole: non sei perdente perché le corna siano _in sé_ una sconfitta. Sei perdente perché _per te _le corna sono stata una sconfitta. E tutte le volte rigiri la frittata per allontanare il punto.
> Hai o no avuto *un atteggiamento* - a prescindere da tua moglie - che ti ha agevolato la fronte pesante?
> Se si, lo avresti avuto anche se tua moglie avesse avuto un carattere diverso?
> Poi se sei stato traditore, tradito, infedele, fedele, santo e puttano con altra gente ed in mille occasioni questo non sposta un cazzo.
> ...


Non percepisco in  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] una  "sconfitta", rispetto alle corna. Percepisco più che altro il senso di sconfitta legato al  "dopo scoperta". Io credo che davanti a un fatto  (che per quanto lo ha sconvolto, come sconvolgerebbe credo la gran parte delle persone) abbia trovato un senso del proseguimento più nella abitudine, nella conservazione di un quotidiano, nel suo ménage, piuttosto che nel rapporto con sua moglie. Con cui evidentemente condivideva e ha continuato a condividere tanto, MA NON sotto il profilo della intimità sessuale. Ma credo  (se ben ricordo) che fosse comunque un problema già da prima delle corna. Che probabilmente ha poi seguito un suo corso  "peggiorativo" che comunque ci sarebbe stato anche senza corna. Le corna si possono superare. E francamente non penso che ci siano  "atteggiamenti" atti ad evitarle. Ci sono  "atteggiamenti" piuttosto atti a costruire o a ricostruire un certo tipo di rapporto. E forse in questa ottica il mettersi sempre all'ascolto dell'altro, il "farsi andare bene" quello che va bene all'altro non paga. Un esempio che a me colpisce molto: io col cazzo che dormirei abbracciata ad uno che di fatto mi rifiuta sessualmente. O che starei ogni due per tre a dargli la mano. Ma... A me non farebbe piacere. Per cui PER ME si verificherebbe giocoforza, un allontanamento. Con relativa messa in discussione non soltanto del mio, di atteggiamento. Ecco, questo si. Dubito che ci sia un atteggiamento atto ad evitare le corna, però. Che restano parentesi per così dire esterne alla coppia. Senza dubbio invece l'atteggiamento  "fa" tanto nel quotidiano della coppia. Nel caso di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] io credo che la  "sconfitta" stia nel fatto che lui non fa mancare (perché evidentemente piace anche a lui) quel lato molto tenero del rapporto. E pertanto la discussione non si è mai creata. A me non verrebbe di addormentarmi stretta a una persona che mi fa mancare il sesso che non sia ovviamente mio figlio. Le sentirei "coccole artefatte". A quel punto vedi come si discute. Se sia una  "colpa", però, quella di non fare e di non farSI mancare le coccole francamente non saprei che dire... Si può parlare davvero di "sconfitta"? O di atteggiamento che ha portato alle corna? Una volta che una parte  "archivia" il sesso con te, nel senso che non ci trova più interesse, e dato per presupposto che nessuno dei due si vuole separare, la "vittoria" sarebbe dirsi chiaramente che ognuno si fa i cazzi propri? Anche quando magari di farti i cazzi tuoi "random" in un rapporto che vivresti come una sorta di sfogatoio (e occhei che non tutti lo vivono così, ma mica tutti siamo uguali) non te ne frega più di tanto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio ma perfetto cosa? Guarda che è inutile che continui a fare salti logici per legare le corna che ti sei preso ad un valore positivo, come se in qualche misura la tua riconoscibilità sociale come _brava persona_ pesasse in qualche modo sulla partita che hai perso. E occhio che la partita l'hai persa giocando con le tue regole: non sei perdente perché le corna siano _in sé_ una sconfitta. Sei perdente perché _per te _le corna sono stata una sconfitta. E tutte le volte rigiri la frittata per allontanare il punto.
> Hai o no avuto un atteggiamento - a prescindere da tua moglie - che ti ha agevolato la fronte pesante?
> Se si, lo avresti avuto anche se tua moglie avesse avuto un carattere diverso?
> Poi se sei stato traditore, tradito, infedele, fedele, santo e puttano con altra gente ed in mille occasioni questo non sposta un cazzo.
> ...


mi hai fatto pensare a un conoscente, prima moglie lo ha tradito e l'ha lasciata.
Seconda moglie lo ha tradito e l'ha lasciata.
Ora convive con una dell'Est
Le attira o le cerca


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non percepisco in  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] una  "sconfitta", rispetto alle corna. Percepisco più che altro il senso di sconfitta legato al  "dopo scoperta". Io credo che davanti a un fatto  (che per quanto lo ha sconvolto, come sconvolgerebbe credo la gran parte delle persone) abbia trovato un senso del proseguimento più nella abitudine, nella conservazione di un quotidiano, nel suo ménage, piuttosto che nel rapporto con sua moglie. Con cui evidentemente condivideva e ha continuato a condividere tanto, MA NON sotto il profilo della intimità sessuale. Ma credo  (se ben ricordo) che fosse comunque un problema già da prima delle corna. Che probabilmente ha poi seguito un suo corso  "peggiorativo" che comunque ci sarebbe stato anche senza corna. Le corna si possono superare. E francamente non penso che ci siano  "atteggiamenti" atti ad evitarle. Ci sono  "atteggiamenti" piuttosto atti a costruire o a ricostruire un certo tipo di rapporto. E forse in questa ottica il mettersi sempre all'ascolto dell'altro, il "farsi andare bene" quello che va bene all'altro non paga. Un esempio che a me colpisce molto: io col cazzo che dormirei abbracciata ad uno che di fatto mi rifiuta sessualmente. O che starei ogni due per tre a dargli la mano. Ma... A me non farebbe piacere. Per cui PER ME si verificherebbe giocoforza, un allontanamento. Con relativa messa in discussione non soltanto del mio, di atteggiamento. Ecco, questo si. Dubito che ci sia un atteggiamento atto ad evitare le corna, però. Che restano parentesi per così dire esterne alla coppia. Senza dubbio invece l'atteggiamento  "fa" tanto nel quotidiano della coppia. Nel caso di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] io credo che la  "sconfitta" stia nel fatto che lui non fa mancare (perché evidentemente piace anche a lui) quel lato molto tenero del rapporto. E pertanto la discussione non si è mai creata. A me non verrebbe di addormentarmi stretta a una persona che mi fa mancare il sesso che non sia ovviamente mio figlio. Le sentirei "coccole artefatte". A quel punto vedi come si discute. Se sia una  "colpa", però, quella di non fare e di non farSI mancare le coccole francamente non saprei che dire... Si può parlare davvero di "sconfitta"? O di atteggiamento che ha portato alle corna? Una volta che una parte  "archivia" il sesso con te, nel senso che non ci trova più interesse, e dato per presupposto che nessuno dei due si vuole separare, la "vittoria" sarebbe dirsi chiaramente che ognuno si fa i cazzi propri? Anche quando magari di farti i cazzi tuoi "random" in un rapporto che vivresti come una sorta di sfogatoio (e occhei che non tutti lo vivono così, ma mica tutti siamo uguali) non te ne frega più di tanto?


le corna nascono per un vuoto nella coppia. Uno dei due sente una mancanza.
Certo separarsi sarebbe la cosa più semplice, difatti oggi le coppie durano pochissimo. Cercano in altre persone le qualità per avere la relazione perfetta.
Ma le carenze ci saranno sempre quindi continui game over.
Quindi meglio una continuo ripartire o cercare di ricucire?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le corna nascono per un vuoto nella coppia. Uno dei due sente una mancanza.
> Certo separarsi sarebbe la cosa più semplice, difatti oggi le coppie durano pochissimo. Cercano in altre persone le qualità per avere la relazione perfetta.
> Ma le carenze ci saranno sempre quindi continui game over.
> Quindi meglio una continuo ripartire o cercare di ricucire?


Forse il problema e lasciare per poi cercare altro senza fermarsi un attimo cosa che denota un’incapacità a stare con se stessi o un non stare bene con se stessi 
Sulle corna che nascono da una mancanza direi che sarebbe l’ideale risolvere la mancanza prima se poi le corna si vivono come integrazione


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non percepisco in  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] una  "sconfitta", rispetto alle corna. Percepisco più che altro il senso di sconfitta legato al  "dopo scoperta". Io credo che davanti a un fatto  (che per quanto lo ha sconvolto, come sconvolgerebbe credo la gran parte delle persone) abbia trovato un senso del proseguimento più nella abitudine, nella conservazione di un quotidiano, nel suo ménage, piuttosto che nel rapporto con sua moglie. Con cui evidentemente condivideva e ha continuato a condividere tanto, MA NON sotto il profilo della intimità sessuale. Ma credo  (se ben ricordo) che fosse comunque un problema già da prima delle corna. Che probabilmente ha poi seguito un suo corso  "peggiorativo" che comunque ci sarebbe stato anche senza corna. Le corna si possono superare. E francamente non penso che ci siano  "atteggiamenti" atti ad evitarle. Ci sono  "atteggiamenti" piuttosto atti a costruire o a ricostruire un certo tipo di rapporto. E forse in questa ottica il mettersi sempre all'ascolto dell'altro, il "farsi andare bene" quello che va bene all'altro non paga. Un esempio che a me colpisce molto: io col cazzo che dormirei abbracciata ad uno che di fatto mi rifiuta sessualmente. O che starei ogni due per tre a dargli la mano. Ma... A me non farebbe piacere. Per cui PER ME si verificherebbe giocoforza, un allontanamento. Con relativa messa in discussione non soltanto del mio, di atteggiamento. Ecco, questo si. Dubito che ci sia un atteggiamento atto ad evitare le corna, però. Che restano parentesi per così dire esterne alla coppia. Senza dubbio invece l'atteggiamento  "fa" tanto nel quotidiano della coppia. Nel caso di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] io credo che la  "sconfitta" stia nel fatto che lui non fa mancare (perché evidentemente piace anche a lui) quel lato molto tenero del rapporto. E pertanto la discussione non si è mai creata. A me non verrebbe di addormentarmi stretta a una persona che mi fa mancare il sesso che non sia ovviamente mio figlio. Le sentirei "coccole artefatte". A quel punto vedi come si discute. Se sia una  "colpa", però, quella di non fare e di non farSI mancare le coccole francamente non saprei che dire... Si può parlare davvero di "sconfitta"? O di atteggiamento che ha portato alle corna? Una volta che una parte  "archivia" il sesso con te, nel senso che non ci trova più interesse, e dato per presupposto che nessuno dei due si vuole separare, la "vittoria" sarebbe dirsi chiaramente che ognuno si fa i cazzi propri? Anche quando magari di farti i cazzi tuoi "random" in un rapporto che vivresti come una sorta di sfogatoio (e occhei che non tutti lo vivono così, ma mica tutti siamo uguali) non te ne frega più di tanto?


Stai di nuovo rigirando il tema del discorso. A parte che esistono eccome atteggiamenti atti ad evitare le corna, iniziando con il dare all'altra persona quello di cui ha bisogno Invece di quello che ti chiede, ma li ci si potrebbe aprire il thread della vita. Qui la domanda per me è se esistono atteggiamenti, soprattutto mentali, che le corna te le tirano addosso. Non combattere il rifiuto sessuale (a me capitò di essere rifiutato, paradossalmente all'apice della mia avvenenza fisica, e mi intestardii pure anni. Poi l'imbecille tornò dopo aver testato la concorrenza,  ma ormai avevo preso il volo) lo trovo un lasciarsi senza lasciarsi. Un lasciarsi di fatto senza lasciarsi di diritto, se mi passi l'espressione.
Tornando alla questione degli atteggiamenti che ti magnetizzano la fronte, a me é capitato spesso, scopando gente sposata, di chiedermi come cazzo facesse il legittimo di turno a non vedere cose che a me sembravano ovvie, soprattutto a letto. E non è che io di lavoro faccia il rabdomante del punto G.
E chi pensa che saperci fare col sesso sia qualcosa che si vive soltanto nudi, secondo me fa parte della categoria dei cornuti predestinati


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi meglio una continuo ripartire o cercare di ricucire?


Dipende quanto pesa la persona nell'economia della tua vita. E quanto ti ha allontanato da te stesso.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a me é capitato spesso, scopando gente sposata, di chiedermi come cazzo facesse il legittimo di turno a non vedere cose che a me sembravano ovvie, soprattutto a letto. E non è che io di lavoro faccia il rabdomante del punto G.
> E chi pensa che saperci fare col sesso sia qualcosa che si vive soltanto nudi, secondo me fa parte della categoria dei cornuti predestinati


fai un esempio pratico, almeno si capisce più facilmente


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai di nuovo rigirando il tema del discorso. A parte che *esistono eccome atteggiamenti atti ad evitare le corna, iniziando con il dare all'altra persona quello di cui ha bisogno* Invece di quello che ti chiede, ma li ci si potrebbe aprire il thread della vita. Qui la domanda per me è se esistono atteggiamenti, soprattutto mentali, che le corna te le tirano addosso. Non combattere il rifiuto sessuale (a me capitò di essere rifiutato, paradossalmente all'apice della mia avvenenza fisica, e mi intestardii pure anni. Poi l'imbecille tornò dopo aver testato la concorrenza,  ma ormai avevo preso il volo) lo trovo un lasciarsi senza lasciarsi. Un lasciarsi di fatto senza lasciarsi di diritto, se mi passi l'espressione.
> Tornando alla questione degli atteggiamenti che ti magnetizzano la fronte, a me é capitato spesso, scopando gente sposata, di chiedermi come cazzo facesse il legittimo di turno a non vedere cose che a me sembravano ovvie, soprattutto a letto. E non è che io di lavoro faccia il rabdomante del punto G.
> E chi pensa che saperci fare col sesso sia qualcosa che si vive soltanto nudi, secondo me fa parte della categoria dei cornuti predestinati


Eh. Ma è tutto a condizione di reciprocità anche lì.
Esempio: a me non attizzi più da quel punto di vista. Inizio magari a proporti qualcosa di diverso  (senza andare troppo  "lontano"... Può essere anche solo noleggiare una spa per un'ora e poi proseguire il  "discorso" anche altrove... Toh... Giusto per buttare una idea tratta dalla mia banalità). Un fine settimana diverso, una uscita in qualche locale stimolante... Senza manco esondare in cose più  "estreme", dove i gusti la fanno un po' da padrone. Vabbè, facciamo che provo a ravvivare la mia  "stanca" di te in questo modo. Ma tu lo fai una volta al mese, durata 5 minuti, e per il resto viva le pippe davanti a un pornazzo 
Magari sono una pippa io a letto, magari a te basta così, magari entrambi si finisce col pensare che la solita minestra non vale la pena di troppi sbattimenti. E così finisce che al posto di  "farlo alla mia maniera" tu che non sei particolarmente caliente ripieghi sulla vita di un ottantenne sessualmente ancora attivo , in un rapporto adeguato appunto a uno di ottant'anni, laddove la parte prevalente del  "sesso" e' camminare mano nella mano e scambiarsi molti abbracci. Ogni tanto qualche abbozzo, e va bene così. Io che ho quarant'anni davvero ti do' quello di cui hai bisogno adeguandomi? E TU, come puoi adeguarti alle mie esigenze, se non  "forzandoti" di fare cose che non ti interessano?

Questo per dire che non vedo  "colpe", o "atteggiamenti" modificabili.
E certo, se assumiamo il sesso tra i  DOVERI coniugali (secondo il principio che ha fatto andare avanti il mondo per secoli) la questione è facilissima. Ma se uno dei due perde interesse, non credo di essere io (che l'interesse ce l'ho) a non essere  "interessante". E se fosse così non so fino a che punto posso fare, per venirti incontro. Il paradosso di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] secondo me sta qui. Che fai a quel punto? Io, ripeto, perderei la spontaneità di camminare mano nella mano. Ma non per privarmi di un'altra cosa. Per dire: lui si tirerebbe credo la zappa sui piedi. A volte purtroppo la realtà è che occorre dare atto delle  "perdite", laddove entrambi si è  "perso" il sesso. Probabilmente  "dare cio' di cui ha bisogno" sua moglie è non romperle le balle col sesso e starle comunque vicino. Come la raddrizzi la barca? Non sto rovesciando la frittata. Ma non mi pare che il problema sia quello di offrirle nuovi  "stimoli".


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma è tutto a condizione di reciprocità anche lì.
> Esempio: a me non attizzi più da quel punto di vista. Inizio magari a proporti qualcosa di diverso  (senza andare troppo  "lontano"... Può essere anche solo noleggiare una spa per un'ora e poi proseguire il  "discorso" anche altrove... Toh... Giusto per buttare una idea tratta dalla mia banalità). Un fine settimana diverso, una uscita in qualche locale stimolante... Senza manco esondare in cose più  "estreme", dove i gusti la fanno un po' da padrone. Vabbè, facciamo che provo a ravvivare la mia  "stanca" di te in questo modo. Ma tu lo fai una volta al mese, durata 5 minuti, e per il resto viva le pippe davanti a un pornazzo
> Magari sono una pippa io a letto, magari a te basta così, magari entrambi si finisce col pensare che la solita minestra non vale la pena di troppi sbattimenti. E così finisce che al posto di  "farlo alla mia maniera" tu che non sei particolarmente caliente ripieghi sulla vita di un ottantenne sessualmente ancora attivo , in un rapporto adeguato appunto a uno di ottant'anni, laddove la parte prevalente del  "sesso" e' camminare mano nella mano e scambiarsi molti abbracci. Ogni tanto qualche abbozzo, e va bene così. Io che ho quarant'anni davvero ti do' quello di cui hai bisogno adeguandomi? E TU, come puoi adeguarti alle mie esigenze, se non  "forzandoti" di fare cose che non ti interessano?
> 
> ...


Oddio , ma che cosa accidenti c'entrano gli stimoli nuovi ? Mi sa che stai facendo l'errore di pensare che io sia in qualche modo interessato ad una cura oppure ha dei correttivi. Io sto cercando semplicemente di capire se cornuti si nasce o si diventa. E, più precisamente, a che età ci si diventa. Ho già precisato che questa cosa non riguarda tutti i traditi, ma secondo me una fetta importante si. E ho già precisato anche che per me i sensi di colpa sono quanto di più lontano possa esistere dalla mia mentalità. A me interessano i rapporti di causa-effetto. E, da padre separato, non ti credere che non stia lavorando parecchio per evitare che a mia figlia il mio non essere più nel fortino ad evitare che la madre le mangi il cervello, scavi per l'appunto coi buchi dentro che la portino ad essere una perdente. Con o senza corna.
Tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> fai un esempio pratico, almeno si capisce più facilmente


Non ci sono esempi pratici, é un discorso di sensibilità. Diciamo che esistono uomini che a letto si levano le mutande... e le piegano.
Come esistono donne che dimenticano che il più potente afrodisiaco di coppia che esista é il silenzio


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio , ma che cosa accidenti c'entrano gli stimoli nuovi ? Mi sa che stai facendo l'errore di pensare che io sia in qualche modo interessato ad una cura oppure ha dei correttivi. Io sto cercando semplicemente di capire se cornuti si nasce o si diventa. E, più precisamente, a che età ci si diventa. Ho già precisato che questa cosa non riguarda tutti i traditi, ma secondo me una fetta importante si. E ho già precisato anche che per me i sensi di colpa sono quanto di più lontano possa esistere dalla mia mentalità. A me interessano i rapporti di causa-effetto. E, da padre separato, non ti credere che non stia lavorando parecchio per evitare che a mia figlia il mio non essere più nel fortino ad evitare che la madre le mangi il cervello, scavi per l'appunto coi buchi dentro che la portino ad essere una perdente. Con o senza corna.
> Tanto per dirne una.


Ho capito quello che intendi.
Dipende da molti fattori, comunque, eh.
Se bisogna guardare alle statistiche, i figli che hanno vissuto la separazione dei genitori, sono meno portati a vedere un valore assoluto nella unità della famiglia.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che intendi.
> Dipende da molti fattori, comunque, eh.
> Se bisogna guardare alle statistiche, i figli che hanno vissuto la separazione dei genitori, sono meno portati a vedere un valore assoluto nella unità della famiglia.


Bene. Tutti anticorpi.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E certo, se assumiamo il sesso tra i  DOVERI coniugali (secondo il principio che ha fatto andare avanti il mondo per secoli) la questione è facilissima. Ma se uno dei due perde interesse, non credo di essere io (che l'interesse ce l'ho) a non essere  "interessante". E se fosse così* non so fino a che punto posso fare, per venirti incontro*. Il paradosso di @_danny_ secondo me sta qui. Che fai a quel punto? Io, ripeto, perderei la spontaneità di camminare mano nella mano. Ma non per privarmi di un'altra cosa. Per dire: lui si tirerebbe credo la zappa sui piedi. A volte purtroppo la realtà è che occorre dare atto delle  "perdite", laddove entrambi si è  "perso" il sesso. *Probabilmente  "dare cio' di cui ha bisogno" sua moglie è non romperle le balle col sesso e starle comunque vicino*. Come la raddrizzi la barca? Non sto rovesciando la frittata. Ma non mi pare che il problema sia quello di offrirle nuovi  "stimoli".


Non riesco a non notare come ciò che hai scritto sia alla base -almeno dichiarata- di molti tradimenti.
Cosa che mi fa trovare paradossale che si stia parlando di un tradito e non di un traditore.




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci sono esempi pratici, é un discorso di  sensibilità. Diciamo che esistono uomini che a letto si levano le  mutande... e le piegano.
> Come esistono donne che dimenticano che il più potente afrodisiaco di coppia che esista é il silenzio :smile:


Anche qui, parole interpretabili però... a me vien da pensare che in molti casi uno dei due sia più dominante dell'altro, con tacito consenso dell'altro. Seguendo la tua teoria. Una persona che si aggancia ad una donna particolarmente dominante se l'è cercata. Lo stesso all'inverso. Se poi guardi più da vicino in molti casi questo dominio è "a zone".
Dopo anni di convivenza, tanto più se partiti nella fascia 20-30, domandarsi quanto si è distanti da se stessi non mi sembra facile. Specialmente se tu sei maturato e cambiato vicino ad un'altra persona con cui ti sei relazionato ogni giorno per anni e anni e anni. Uno cosa fa, va a ripigliare il se di quando aveva 24 anni, ma quello non sei più tu.
Senza il progetto (realizzato) all'interno del quale si è cresciuto e maturati, di tutto un tram tram già stabilito e che muta solo in relazione con l'avanzare dell'età dei figli, dove si va a cercare se stessi?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non riesco a non notare come ciò che hai scritto sia alla base -almeno dichiarata- di molti tradimenti.
> Cosa che mi fa trovare paradossale che si stia parlando di un tradito e non di un traditore.
> 
> 
> ...


Tesò, ma dominante in che senso? Guarda che non è mica detto che essere dominanti (o prepotenti, capricciosi, esigenti, fa tu) in vari aspetti della vita di coppia sia corrispondente ad una maggior gestione dell'iniziativa sotto le lenzuola. Anzi. Ovviamente i miei dati sono di parte e raccattati su base empirica, ma a Naso ti direi il contrario. Anzi, in moltissime coppie il conflitto andrebbe risolto nel senso che lei batte i piedi, lui l'acchiappa la tromba di santa ragione e lei la pianta di rompere i coglioni (mi si perdoni lo stereotipo, ma il mio punto di vista può essere solo maschile). Se trombarla di santa ragione non risolve il problema, allora c'è un problema. Ma prima si utilizza il pisello come filtro. Solo che quando hai un rapporto stabile, una che batte i piedi a 30 o 40 anni ti fa cascare le palle e si crea il corto circuito è più antico del mondo. Mica è un caso se quando la funzione di farle smettere di battere i piedi viene svolta dall'amante in casa miracolosamente la primavera.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio ma perfetto cosa? Guarda che è inutile che continui a fare salti logici per legare le corna che ti sei preso ad un valore positivo, come se in qualche misura la tua riconoscibilità sociale come _brava persona_ pesasse in qualche modo sulla partita che hai perso. E occhio che la partita l'hai persa giocando con le tue regole: non sei perdente perché le corna siano _in sé_ una sconfitta. Sei perdente perché _per te _le corna sono stata una sconfitta. E tutte le volte rigiri la frittata per allontanare il punto.
> Hai o no avuto un atteggiamento - a prescindere da tua moglie - che ti ha agevolato la fronte pesante?
> Se si, lo avresti avuto anche se tua moglie avesse avuto un carattere diverso?
> Poi se sei stato traditore, tradito, infedele, fedele, santo e puttano con altra gente ed in mille occasioni questo non sposta un cazzo.
> ...


Io non ho perdonato mia moglie per le corna. 
Ho preso atto che mi ha mentito per sue ragioni personali, ho calcolato che comunque la relazione funzionava per altre ragioni e da lì ho fatto conseguire le mie decisioni. 
L'errore mio è di considerarle ampiamente tollerabili su base statistica: più aumentano gli anni di relazione, più si rientra nelle possibilità di riceverle o di farle. I tempi le decidono la persona e le circostanze.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore mio è di considerarle ampiamente tollerabili su base statistica: più aumentano gli anni di relazione, più si rientra nelle possibilità di riceverle o di farle.


E perché un errore?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le corna nascono *per un vuoto* nella coppia. Uno dei due sente una mancanza.
> Certo separarsi sarebbe la cosa più semplice, difatti oggi le coppie durano pochissimo. Cercano in altre persone le qualità per avere la relazione perfetta.
> Ma le carenze ci saranno sempre quindi continui game over.
> Quindi meglio una continuo ripartire o cercare di ricucire?


Tu lo percepisci/l'hai percepito così? 
Come vuoto intendo?

Io, quando ho tradito, percepivo esattamente il contrario.
Ossia che i vuoti stessero scomparendo riempiti dall'ansia di riempirli. 

E lì iniziavo a sentire la mancanza di me. 
E non una mancanza nella coppia. 

Tanto che non sono mai riuscita nè a trovare motivazioni interne alla coppia per i miei tradimenti nè a sentirmi in colpa per aver tradito. 

Una coppia troppo piena mi soffoca. 

E con me gli uomini che hanno quel bisogno di coppia a tutti i costi sono vittime sacrificali.
Ma questo mi vale anche nelle amicizie.

Quindi credo sia qualcosa che riguardi il mio stile relazionale più che il tradimento. O la coppia in senso stretto. 
 [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], per uomini che piegano le mutande intendi quelli che confondono l'accettare e il prendere? 
E quindi sovrappongono il tenere con il trattenere? 

Per me un uomo che non sa stare a mano aperta tenendomi ( non trattenendomi) è una vittima sacrificale. 
Lo stesso vale per le donne. 

Gli uomini che tradivano le loro donne, fondamentalmente in me venivano a cercare aria esattamente da quello. 

Il non sentire costantemente attorno al collo il guinzaglio della coppia.
Il legame che che dal mio punto di vista è legaccio che trattiene e non lascia più lo spazio proprio per la scelta fra il tradire e il non tradire. 

Nella mia esperienza, fra l'altro, se mi togli la possibilità di tradirti, è matematico che tradirò.
Diventa solo una questione di tempo. 

Come è questione di tempo la fine della relazione. 

Perchè in ogni caso tradire poi non mi basta più per uscire da quella che io percepisco come oppressione. 

E se hai bisogno di me...io mi sento oppressa.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche qui, parole interpretabili però... a me vien da pensare che in molti casi uno dei due sia più dominante dell'altro, con tacito consenso dell'altro. Seguendo la tua teoria. Una persona che si aggancia ad una donna particolarmente dominante se l'è cercata. Lo stesso all'inverso. Se poi guardi più da vicino in molti casi questo dominio è "a zone".
> Dopo anni di convivenza, tanto più se partiti nella fascia 20-30, domandarsi quanto si è distanti da se stessi non mi sembra facile. Specialmente se tu sei maturato e cambiato vicino ad un'altra persona con cui ti sei relazionato ogni giorno per anni e anni e anni. Uno cosa fa, va a ripigliare il se di quando aveva 24 anni, ma quello non sei più tu.
> Senza il progetto (realizzato) all'interno del quale si è cresciuto e maturati, di tutto un tram tram già stabilito e che muta solo in relazione con l'avanzare dell'età dei figli, *dove si va a cercare se stessi*?


Cosa intendi per dominante? 

Si va dentro.
E quando la coppia, il progetto, è diventato una sorta di barricata fra il dentro e il fuori il primo passo è tirar giù il muro.
Il tradimento, per quel che ho visto in chi l'ha usato in quella situazione, è un buon piccone.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu lo percepisci/l'hai percepito così?
> Come vuoto intendo?
> 
> Io, quando ho tradito, percepivo esattamente il contrario.
> ...


Non ho mica capito cosa intendi per il grassetto... 
Come faccio a toglierti una scelta che comunque hai riguardo a una cosa che nel momento in cui si realizza io non so?

Io posso benissimo dire che ti lascerei nel momento in cui dovessi scoprire che mi hai già tradito. Se per effetto di questo tu ti senti il cappio al collo, però, stai immaginando me che ti  "ammonisco" in prevenzione. Mentre invero ti sto probabilmente solo comunicando un dato di realtà nel dirti che non perdonerei un tradimento. Questo è impastoiare?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mica capito cosa intendi per il grassetto...
> Come faccio a toglierti una scelta che comunque hai riguardo a una cosa che nel momento in cui si realizza io non so?
> 
> Io posso benissimo dire che ti lascerei nel momento in cui dovessi scoprire che mi hai già tradito. Se per effetto di questo tu ti senti il cappio al collo, però, stai immaginando me che ti  "ammonisco" in prevenzione. Mentre invero ti sto probabilmente solo comunicando un dato di realtà nel dirti che non perdonerei un tradimento. Questo è impastoiare?


A me pare lapalilssiano. 

Se la nostra relazione parte e pretende (sottolineo pretende) di basarsi su un assoluto, ossia il non tradimento, mi stai mettendo in condizione (irreale) di non poter scegliere  perchè ho solo una opzione. 

Se non posso che non tradirti, che cosa scelgo? 
In condivisione intendo. 
Apertamente. 

Ovvio che in me ho sempre la doppia scelta. (ecco perchè è irreale l'assoluto del non tradimento)
Ma non ce l'ho con te. Apertamente. Anzi, mi chiedi di fare finta che non esista quella scelta per compiacerti? rassicurarti? farti sentire forte? il cazzo che è insomma 

Io OGGI G. non lo tradisco per il semplice motivo che OGGI posso scegliere di non tradirlo apertamente (e posso scegliere di non tradirlo apertamente perchè apertamente posso tradirlo - che non significa la sua assoluzione, permesso di farlo, significa che è inclusa la possibilità nella considerazione dei nostri essere in relazione). 
Ossia abbiamo in mezzo la doppia possibilità. Reciprocamente. 

Se DOMANI G. iniziasse a stringere sulla scelta, ossia iniziasse a chiedermi di promettere il non tradimento credo che la mia risposta sarebbe "G., stai imboccando la via per esser tradito. Sei sicuro di volerlo fare?". 

E lo stesso sarebbe se iniziassi a stringere io. 

Togliere le scelte cerando gli assoluti...bah. So che funziona.

Per me non funziona e anzi, è decretare tradimento e fine. 

La storia col mio ex ha iniziato a barcollare quando lui ha iniziato a chiedere a me di essere rassicurato sulla sua scelta di stare con me. 

E per me la risposta è "cazzi tuoi tesoro".
Io sono questa. 
La tua stabilità nello stare con me non è compito mio. 

Il mio compito è essere quella che sono.
Il mio dovere morale. 
Anche di lealtà.

EDIT: il cappio al collo non è perchè mi anticipi le conseguenze di una mia ipotetica scelta. Anzi, è una facilitazione. 

Il cappio al collo è non voler inserire nelle possibili scelte la scelta che porterà a quelle conseguenze. 
EDIT1: legandola fra l'altro all'affetto. Se fai così non mi vuoi bene. Che è un ricatto, fondamentalmente, ma in nome dell'ammore fa forse meno effetto ricatto. 

Esempio: G. mi ha detto che non sa come reagirebbe se lo tradissi. Potrebbe reagire scopandomi fino alla nausea e poi lasciandomi lì. Potrebbe reagire lasciandomi su due piedi. Potrebbe reagire provando a rivolgersi a me.
Ma lascia sul tavolo della coppia quell'opzione. 

Il suo non sapere non condiziona il ventaglio delle opzioni, perchè è perfettamente consapevole del fatto che qualunque cosa possa succedere quel che lo riguarda lo gestirà lui. Non delega a me le sue paure di non saper gestire una situazione.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me pare lapalilssiano.
> 
> Se la nostra relazione parte e pretende (sottolineo pretende) di basarsi su un assoluto, ossia il non tradimento, mi stai mettendo in condizione (irreale) di non poter scegliere  perchè ho solo una opzione.
> 
> ...


Non capisco.
E' chiaro che la scelta resta sempre in me. Tanto se condividiamo di non tradirci, quanto se ci lasciamo quella possibilità.

Non è che cambia il meccanismo della condivisione. O no? Forse mi perdo qualcosa. Ma tutto sta a dormire o meno sonni tranquilli sapendo che tu vai  (o non vai) con un altro. Direi che anche la prima ipotesi può stancare tanto quanto la seconda.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> E' chiaro che la scelta resta sempre in me. Tanto se condividiamo di non tradirci, quanto se ci lasciamo quella possibilità.
> 
> Non è che cambia il meccanismo della condivisione. O no? Forse mi perdo qualcosa. Ma tutto sta a dormire o meno sonni tranquilli sapendo che tu vai  (o non vai) con un altro. Direi che anche la prima ipotesi può stancare tanto quanto la seconda.


Se io ti dico "mi piace il tiramisù"
E tengo per me "mi piace la meringata"

cosa ho condiviso con te? 

Esplicitamente.

Ovvio che implicitamente tu immaginerai che in non mi piace solo il tiramisù ma anche altri dolci.
Ovvio che tu farai supposizioni sul fatto che non mi piace solo il tiramisù.

Ma IO cosa ti ho comunicato?
E quindi, per la mia prospettiva, di cosa mi sono assunta apertamente la responsabilità?
E tu con me ascoltandomi.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se io ti dico "mi piace il tiramisù"
> E tengo per me "mi piace la meringata"
> 
> cosa ho condiviso con te?


Dipende.

Se il tiramisù e' il dolce che ti piace più in assoluto direi che hai condiviso tanto.

Se invece tieni per te cio' che ti piace di più  (la meringata) do' decisamente minor valore alla tua condivisione.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende.
> 
> Se il tiramisù e' il dolce che ti piace più in assoluto direi che hai condiviso tanto.
> 
> Se invece tieni per te cio' che ti piace di più  (la meringata) do' decisamente minor valore alla tua condivisione.


Quindi secondo te esiste un dolce che mi piace di più in assoluto ora et per semper? 

E come fai a dar minor valore alla condivisione se tengo parti per me? 

Ossia, quei SE con cui hai iniziato le tue frasi discendono da una tua ignoranza su di me. 
Ignoranza che riempi di una tua interpretazione per riempire i buchi lasciati nella mia comunicazione.  


SE io ti dico che mi piace il tiramisù, ma non ti dico che mi piace la meringata, come fai tu a valutare il "valore" (che poi non è valore ma assolutezza o relatività) della mia affermazione se io ne taccio un pezzo? 
Come fai anche a stabilirne un assoluto che riguarda me, se io taccio di me. 

Puoi forse stabilire un assoluto che riguarda te. Per deduzione. 
Ossia "mi ha detto che le piace il tiramisù, quindi è il suo dolce preferito".
Ma è una tua interpretazione. 
Non è la realtà.

E' la tua verità su ciò che io ho affermato. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te esiste un dolce che mi piace di più in assoluto ora et per semper?
> 
> *E come fai a dar minor valore alla condivisione se tengo parti per me? *
> SE io ti dico he mi piace il tiramisù, ma non ti dico che mi piace la meringata, come fai tu a valutare il valore della mia affermazione se io ne taccio un pezzo?
> ...


Il valore che do' io a ciò che ti piace e' sicuramente un valore filtrato da me. Per cui se al posto del tiramisù mi dici che ti piaccio io, e ti piace anche Tiziana, e che non "per sempre", ma qui e ora ti piace stare con me ma anche con Tiziana  (non in senso amicale), o meglio ancora che PREFERISCI POTER STARE CON TIZIANA (anche solo a livello potenziale), per me si... Il tuo piacere perde valore  

Edit: stavamo discutendo  "a carte scoperte", per cui sapevo che lasciavi per te la meringata Tiziana.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il valore che do' io a ciò che ti piace e' sicuramente un valore filtrato da me. Per cui se al posto del tiramisù mi dici che ti piaccio io, e ti piace anche Tiziana, e che non "per sempre", ma qui e ora ti piace stare con me ma anche con Tiziana  (non in senso amicale), o meglio ancora che PREFERISCI POTER STARE CON TIZIANA (anche solo a livello potenziale), per me si... Il tuo piacere perde valore
> 
> Edit: stavamo discutendo  "a carte scoperte", per cui sapevo che lasciavi per te la meringata Tiziana.




Se io ti dico "_che ti piaccio io, e ti piace anche Tiziana, e che non "per sempre", ma qui e ora ti piace stare con me ma anche con Tiziana (non in senso amicale)" _io ti sto fornendo tutte le informazioni a te necessarie per scegliere cosa fare di te con me. 

Idem se ti dico che  _PREFERISCI POTER STARE CON TIZIANA (anche solo a livello potenziale).



_Se io ti dico "qui e ora mi piace stare con te" omettendo la storia di Tiziana hai la stessa scelta? 

O meglio, hai la stessa visione di realtà o hai visione di una verità (seppur riservata a te e quindi anche confezionata probabilmente con affetto e con intento di proteggerti, vederti serena e felice)?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se io ti dico "mi piace il tiramisù"
> E tengo per me "mi piace la meringata"





Foglia ha detto:


> Edit: stavamo discutendo  "a carte scoperte", per cui sapevo che lasciavi per te la meringata Tiziana.



E no.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E no.


In questa discussione. Sapevo che tenevi per te


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In questa discussione. Sapevo che tenevi per te


:rotfl:

E se non avessi saputo?

Tiramisù a vita? 

E se io fossi arrivata dopo cinque anni di tiramisù dicendoti "senti, ti ricordi quando ti ho detto del tiramisù? ecco, ho omesso di dirti che mi piace anche la meringa. Che ne dici se passo alla meringa? "


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se io ti dico "_che ti piaccio io, e ti piace anche Tiziana, e che non "per sempre", ma qui e ora ti piace stare con me ma anche con Tiziana (non in senso amicale)" _io ti sto fornendo tutte le informazioni a te necessarie per scegliere cosa fare di te con me.
> 
> Idem se ti dico che  _PREFERISCI POTER STARE CON TIZIANA (anche solo a livello potenziale).
> 
> ...


Bah.
Sai che ho completamente perso questo genere di fiducia verso l'altro? 

E' una visione di verità che mi fa mettere decisamente in secondo piano il valore di te che ti "scomodi" a dirmelo. Mentre focalizzerei l'attenzione su ME, che sarei portata (nell'ottica di una relazione intima) a darti poco valore.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> E se non avessi saputo?
> 
> ...


No problem. Ma non vedo nessuna correlazione tra la tua omissione di 5 anni fa, e la tua scelta attuale.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bah.
> Sai che ho completamente perso questo genere di fiducia verso l'altro?
> 
> E' una visione di verità che mi fa mettere decisamente in secondo piano il valore di te che ti "scomodi" a dirmelo. Mentre focalizzerei l'attenzione su ME, che sarei portata (nell'ottica di una relazione intima) a darti poco valore.



Fiducia?
In che senso, non capisco cosa c'entri la fiducia. 

E non capisco neppure cosa c'entra il valore nel prendere atto del fatto che non tradire è la risultanza di una scelta fra tradire e non tradire. 

Altro livello le motivazioni di quella scelta. 

Ma se non ho scelta, e la scelta implica diverse possibilità fra cui per l'appunto scegliere, dove sta la scelta?

E che valore ha una relazione che non comprende la scelta quotidiana o quasi della relazione stessa? 
Dove sta l'impegno? 
La conoscenza?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No problem. Ma non vedo nessuna correlazione tra la tua omissione di 5 anni fa, e la tua scelta attuale.


Quindi se io 5 anni fa volevo Tiziana, ma siccome ho capito che dirtelo avrebbe significato perdere il mio valore ai tuoi occhi me lo sono tenuta per me in attesa di ulteriori sviluppi (compreso il credere che non ci sarebbero stati sviluppi)...

L'importante per te è non saperlo? 

*L'importante per te è preservare la verità (non la realtà) della relazione che ti ho raccontato omettendo chi sono io?*

EDIT: questo per me sarebbe il cappio.  (e anche sintomo di scarso interesse nei miei confronti EDIT! e anche di scarsa cura, perchè accettare l'omissione come nulla è non mettere in discussione chi sono, accettare pedissequamente ciò che porto, non arricchirmi sotto nessun punto di vista).
Adesso so che sono le basi perfette per tradire. 
E so che chi pone basi di questo genere è la mia vittima sacrificale. Quindi giro largo...non per bontà, ma perchè iniziare sapendo già come finirà non mi porta nulla di aggiuntivo a ciò che già so.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fiducia?
> In che senso, non capisco cosa c'entri la fiducia.
> 
> E non capisco neppure cosa c'entra il valore nel prendere atto del fatto che non tradire è la risultanza di una scelta fra tradire e non tradire.
> ...


La fiducia c'entra perché non credo a chi omette per rassicurare altri che non sia se stesso. Quindi alla finalità benevola di una omissione di parti di sé non credo  
Credo alla finalità benevola verso l'altro quando oggetto di omissione sono parti di un terzo  

Scelgo appunto giorno per giorno di stare nella relazione. In un certo modo. E' aperto il tempo, non lo spazio. Per me. E un presupposto come il tuo non lo accetterei. Al contrario, condividerei la scelta quotidiana con l'inganno del futuro. Tu e G. le programmate le vacanze?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi se io 5 anni fa volevo Tiziana, ma siccome ho capito che dirtelo avrebbe significato perdere il mio valore ai tuoi occhi me lo sono tenuta per me in attesa di ulteriori sviluppi (compreso il credere che non ci sarebbero stati sviluppi)...
> 
> L'importante per te è non saperlo?
> 
> ...


Si.
La tua omissione di 5anni prima non mi interesserebbe. Non vorrei nemmeno saperla. Che senso ha confessare un inganno 5 anni dopo?  Che senso avrebbe... Boh... Colpevolizzarmi perché non sarei stata in grado di accettare? Dirmi ho taciuto per te???? Eh, no 
Non lo dicesti. Ora tienitelo. Che se mi molli per la meringata me lo stai dicendo oggi, mica cinque anni fa.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La fiducia c'entra perché non credo a chi omette per rassicurare altri che non sia se stesso. Quindi alla finalità benevola di una omissione di parti di sé non credo
> Credo alla finalità benevola verso l'altro quando oggetto di omissione sono parti di un terzo
> 
> Scelgo appunto giorno per giorno di stare nella relazione. In un certo modo. E' aperto il tempo, non lo spazio. Per me. E un presupposto come il tuo non lo accetterei. Al contrario, condividerei la scelta quotidiana con l'inganno del futuro. Tu e G. le programmate le vacanze?


Eppure stai sostenendo che l'omissione, ossia non dichiarare la possibilità del tradimento, è l'unica via che ti permetterebbe di stare in una relazione. 

Siamo già in vacanza 
Nessun programma. 

Per adesso siamo tipo novelli sposini che si godono il nido :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> La tua omissione di 5anni prima non mi interesserebbe. Non vorrei nemmeno saperla. Che senso ha confessare un inganno 5 anni dopo?  Che senso avrebbe... Boh... Colpevolizzarmi perché non sarei stata in grado di accettare? Dirmi ho taciuto per te???? Eh, no
> Non lo dicesti. Ora tienitelo. Che se mi molli per la meringata me lo stai dicendo oggi, mica cinque anni fa.



Concordo sul fatto che non si recupera a posteriori. 

Ma non era quello il discorso.

Il discorso era:

Se io ti dico X, omettendo Y (per qualunque motivo io lo ometta) secondo te è scegliere e lasciar libertà di scelta all'altro? 

L'importante è che alla fine la relazione (immaginata solo da te perchè io sapevo di star omettendo e di solito le omissioni si montano nel tempo richiedendo ulteriori omissioni per mantenere stabile l'impianto) rispecchi quello che tu desideravi che fosse?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eppure stai sostenendo che l'omissione, ossia non dichiarare la possibilità del tradimento, è l'unica via che ti permetterebbe di stare in una relazione.
> 
> Siamo già in vacanza
> Nessun programma.
> ...


Cioè non programmate le ferie???

Mai detto che l'omissione e' l'unica via. Io sceglierei una persona che non mi dice e a cui non direi più nessun  "per sempre", ma con il tempo che resta aperto. Domani come fino a che morte non ci separi. Quanto ci va. Nessuna garanzia di durata. Più aperto di così....
Lo spazio no. Lo spazio per me ha bisogno di una definizione. Tu ti sentiresti il cappio al collo. Io invece sto bene in spazi ampi, ma non potenzialmente infiniti. E non ne concedo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè non programmate le ferie???
> 
> Mai detto che l'omissione e' l'unica via. Io sceglierei una persona che non mi dice e a cui non direi più nessun  "per sempre", ma con il tempo che resta aperto. Domani come fino a che morte non ci separi. Quanto ci va. Nessuna garanzia di durata. Più aperto di così....
> Lo spazio no. Lo spazio per me ha bisogno di una definizione. Tu ti sentiresti il cappio al collo. Io invece sto bene in spazi ampi, ma non potenzialmente infiniti. E non ne concedo.


No 

Qui si sta parecchio bene. 
Posti con tanta gente (che evitiamo accuratamente) e posti in cui rilassarsi in mezzo alla natura.
Decidiamo giorno per giorno cosa abbiamo desiderio di fare. 



Beh...se in una relazione si omette la possibilità di un accadimento come il tradimento (ed è proprio la scelta fra il tradire e il non tradire che colloca all'interno di una relazione) direi che l'omissione è l'unica via.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che non si recupera a posteriori.
> 
> Ma non era quello il discorso.
> 
> ...


E cosa devo dirti?
Che sei protettiva perché non omettendo mi eviti il Truman show?
Penserò piuttosto che fai bene a parlare chiaro, ma altrettanto farei io a non proseguire la relazione. Per me le scelte quotidiane stanno in altro spazio. Se tu vuoi la libertà di scegliere me e Tiziana, lo puoi certamente fare ma non NELLA nostra relazione.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E cosa devo dirti?
> Che sei protettiva perché non omettendo mi eviti il Truman show?
> Penserò piuttosto che fai bene a parlare chiaro, ma altrettanto farei io a non proseguire la relazione. Per me le scelte quotidiane stanno in altro spazio. *Se tu vuoi la libertà di scegliere me e Tiziana, lo puoi certamente fare ma non NELLA nostra relazione*.


Ma se io lo ometto perchè di default si omette confidando nella buona sorte, tu come fai a dirmi che nella nostra relazione quella libertà non c'è?

E prima ancora di dirlo a me, ragionarla con te.

Il punto da cui eravamo partite era che non comprendevi l'utilità e la funzionalità del condividere le possibilità basandosi sullo scontato che il non dire non cambia le possibilità di scelta personali.
 Ti ricordi?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> No
> 
> Qui si sta parecchio bene.
> Posti con tanta gente (che evitiamo accuratamente) e posti in cui rilassarsi in mezzo alla natura.
> ...


Non è l'unica via.
C'è anche l'uscita.
Comunque tutto sta nel definire uno spazio. Probabilmente per te ci sono altri terreni più  "stretti". Dove passa una sola via. Ne abbiamo tutti, e talvolta anche le esperienze ci portano non solo ad allargare gli spazi, ma anche paradossalmente a "stringerli". E' si una rassicurazione, ma non proviene dall'altro.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se io lo ometto perchè di default si omette confidando nella buona sorte, tu come fai a dirmi che nella nostra relazione quella libertà non c'è?
> 
> E prima ancora di dirlo a me, ragionarla con te.
> 
> ...


Si.
E continuo a non capirlo.
Perché non ti precludo la possibilità di incontrare Tiziana, e la scelta di mollarmi.
Ma trovo assai disfunzionale contemplare la libertà "di Tiziana" nella nostra relazione.
Per tutti c'è un giusto, e uno sbagliato. Per se stessi eh. Per me una relazione così ha poco valore, poiché mette l'ovvio  (la possibilità di incontrare un altro) nella parte del"giusto per quella relazione". Per me non lo e'. E quando capita deve essere sempre oggetto di discussione. Quando capita. Prima assolve il compito di  "liberarsi". Per te da un legaccio. Per me da una scelta reversibile. E non ne usciamo


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mica capito cosa intendi per il grassetto...
> Come faccio a toglierti una scelta che comunque hai riguardo a una cosa che nel momento in cui si realizza io non so?
> 
> Io posso benissimo dire che ti lascerei nel momento in cui dovessi scoprire che mi hai già tradito. Se per effetto di questo tu ti senti il cappio al collo, però, stai immaginando me che ti "ammonisco" in prevenzione. Mentre invero ti sto probabilmente solo comunicando un dato di realtà nel dirti che non perdonerei un tradimento. Questo è impastoiare?





Foglia ha detto:


> Non è l'unica via.
> C'è anche l'uscita.
> Comunque tutto sta nel definire uno spazio. Probabilmente per te ci sono altri terreni più  "stretti". Dove passa una sola via. Ne abbiamo tutti, e talvolta anche le esperienze ci portano non solo ad allargare gli spazi, ma anche paradossalmente a "stringerli". E' si una rassicurazione, ma non proviene dall'altro.


Eravamo partire dai quote. 

Per possibilità intendo letteralmente possibilità. Ci intendiamo su questo?
Ho la sensazione che io parlo di possibilità come possibile accadimento e tu parli di possibilità come permesso concesso alla realizzazione di quell'accadimento. 

Tu non mi puoi togliere niente. E non puoi prenderti niente. 

Si tratta semplicemente di condividere i contenuti. 

Che sono la base su cui si co-costruiscono gli spazi. 

non è neanche questione di spazi ampi o stretti. 
O perlomeno non puoi definire la grandezza di uno spazio senza discutere di cosa ci si vuole dentro quello spazio. 

Poi, puoi dirmi che nel tuo spazio non vuoi la possibilità (= eventualità che qualcosa possa accadere) del tradimento. 
Ossia che vuoi condividere l'ignorare una parte della realtà delle relazioni. 

E guarda che una relazione ha valore anche a discendere dal fatto che può esser tradita. 

Io non tradisco chi non è in relazione con me. 
E neppure tu. 

Si può tradire solo ed esclusivamente se si è in relazione. 
Fuori dalla relazione il tradimento non esiste. Non ci sono proprio le condizioni.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> E continuo a non capirlo.
> Perché non ti precludo la possibilità di incontrare Tiziana, e la scelta di mollarmi.
> Ma trovo assai disfunzionale contemplare la libertà "di Tiziana" nella nostra relazione.
> Per tutti c'è un giusto, e uno sbagliato. Per se stessi eh. Per me una relazione così ha poco valore, poiché mette l'ovvio  (la possibilità di incontrare un altro) nella parte del"giusto per quella relazione". Per me non lo e'. E quando capita deve essere sempre oggetto di discussione. Quando capita. Prima assolve il compito di  "liberarsi". Per te da un legaccio. Per me da una scelta reversibile. E non ne usciamo



ti ho risposto nell'altro post:

possibilità non è "permesso a fare".

Possibilità è "eventualità che un evento si possa verificare"

Se tu ti rifai al primo significato, come deduco da ciò che scrivi, ovviamente non ne usciamo. 
Stiam parlando di due cose diverse 

Però...ti pare che vado a chiedere il permesso di tradire a qualcuno che non sono io????


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti ho risposto nell'altro post:
> 
> possibilità non è "permesso a fare".
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ma chi è che può toglierti quella possibilità???


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma chi è che può toglierti quella possibilità???


Come scrivevo nell'altro post, ovviamente nessuno può togliermi una possibilità che io mi concedo. 
Mica è quello in discussione. 

Il punto è la "parità" nel riconoscimento e nello spazio di condivisione. 
Ossia il togliere dallo spazio di coppia la possibilità di un accadimento. (in questo senso dicevo "togliermi la possibilità di tradirti")

Se non posso parlare di eventualità col mio uomo, con chi ne parlo?
Con le amiche? 

Ossia, vado fuori dalla coppia per parlare di me nella coppia? 

Dal mio punto di vista, questa è la base per il tradimento perfetto. 
Partendo dal presupposto che tradire non è necessariamente scopare. 
E di solito scopare è l'atto finale di un processo di disistima delle opzioni di coppia. 
E se non ti posso parlare perchè tu crolli di fronte alle possibilità non riesco a considerarti pari. Non riesco a nutrire la stima per te se hai paura delle possibilità e se ti leghi alle possibilità invece che alla realtà. Cercando rassicurazioni negli assoluti funzionali alla tua univoca descrizione del mondo. 

E se devo parlare fuori di me nella coppia cosa sto iniziando a considerare? 
che la coppia è ancora lo spazio adatto in cui metter me o che ho bisogno di spazi altri perchè in coppia per me non c'è spazio? 

Per me tradire è già parlar con altri di questioni di cui dovrei parlar con G..
E quel dovrei non è un dovere. Ma è la funzionalità della comunicazione. 

E in giro di coppie che stanno in piedi sul parlar fuori per non parlar dentro ne vedo parecchie. 
Poi si raccontano che siccome cazzo e figa non sono chiamate in cause allora non tradiscono nulla. 

Cazzate. 
Propedeutiche al mantenimento delle omissioni. Certamente. 

C'è anche chi sostiene che le omissioni siano funzionali alla coppia. 
Di sicuro è roba funzionale all'autocompiacimento.

Ieri degli amici mi han raccontato una storiella

"tre signore vanno dal saggio eremita che vive alla fonte per chiedere consiglio su come comportarsi coi rispettivi mariti che le maltrattano. Il saggio le guarda e poi risponde : venite tutti i giorni a prender acqua alla fonte e portate pazienza". 

Ecco.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come scrivevo nell'altro post, ovviamente nessuno può togliermi una possibilità che io mi concedo.
> Mica è quello in discussione.
> 
> Il punto è la "parità" nel riconoscimento e nello spazio di condivisione.
> ...


Mi riesce difficile immaginare COME se ne possa parlare. Al di là del parlare di sé, e di quella che è la propria storia. Del non escludere. Ma non so  
Credo che oggi al proposito direi che lo direi e vorrei che mi fosse detto.
All'interno di un progetto però riconosco che sarebbe ben più dura.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché un errore?


È un errore se vuoi valutarlo come tale, in quanto la tolleranza nei suoi confronti riduce la percezione del fattore di rischio nel commetterlo.
Anche se poi, nel reale, e lo leggiamo anche qui, sono state tradite persone che considerano del tutto inaccettabili tradimento e traditore, per cui il fattore rischio non sempre viene determinato dalle opinioni in merito del coniuge.
Insomma, alla fine vengono traditi sia talebani della fedeltà sia i fatalisti dell'infedelta', senza apparente distinzione.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesò, ma dominante in che senso? Guarda che non è mica detto che essere dominanti (o prepotenti, capricciosi, esigenti, fa tu) in vari aspetti della vita di coppia sia corrispondente ad una maggior gestione dell'iniziativa sotto le lenzuola. Anzi. Ovviamente i miei dati sono di parte e raccattati su base empirica, ma a Naso ti direi il contrario. Anzi, in moltissime coppie il conflitto andrebbe risolto nel senso che lei batte i piedi, lui l'acchiappa la tromba di santa ragione e lei la pianta di rompere i coglioni (mi si perdoni lo stereotipo, ma il mio punto di vista può essere solo maschile). Se trombarla di santa ragione non risolve il problema, allora c'è un problema. Ma prima si utilizza il pisello come filtro. Solo che quando hai un rapporto stabile, una che batte i piedi a 30 o 40 anni ti fa cascare le palle e si crea il corto circuito è più antico del mondo. Mica è un caso se quando la funzione di farle smettere di battere i piedi viene svolta dall'amante in casa miracolosamente la primavera.


Arci, questa è pero una ricerca di un assoluto che a me alla fine ricorda un po' i personaggi di Un pesce di nome Wanda.
Dove, appunto, lui piegava i vestiti accanto al letto.
Nella realtà tutto... Dipende.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi riesce difficile immaginare COME se ne possa parlare. Al di là del parlare di sé, e di quella che è la propria storia. Del non escludere. Ma non so
> Credo che oggi al proposito direi che lo direi e vorrei che mi fosse detto.
> All'interno di un progetto però riconosco che sarebbe ben più dura.


In che senso COME?

Con G. ne parliamo semplicemente, con le parole. 

Ovviamente ci intendiamo sui significati delle parole, se no diventa difficile intendersi. 

E la fatica secondo me è questa.

Unita al non aggrapparsi all'altro. 
Chiedendogli quindi implicitamente di mentirti. 
E scaricandogli addosso le proprie paure.

Buh...G: mi dice liberamente che quella che vede passare per lui è desiderabile. 
E ne parliamo serenamente insieme. 
Idem se io vedo qualcuno di desiderabile. 

Come ci confrontiamo riguardo ai desideri che abbiamo.

Io ho parecchi amicizie maschili, direi fondamentalmente maschili. 
Lui vede chi mi gira intorno con intenti che lui definisce "altri". 
E mi chiede cosa ne penso.
Io mi sento libera di dirgli cosa ne penso per davvero.

Ho un amico, una cosa simile perlomeno, che per me è centrale. 
Molto centrale.

G. mi dichiara serenamente quando mi vede spostarmi verso quella persona e mi chiede cosa sto trovando là dentro.
E' sinceramente curioso di sapermi.

E il nostro legame è costruito esattamente su quella curiosità.
Chi sei tu? 
Cosa ti muove?
Cosa desideri? 

Se te la devo dire tutta, non avrei saputo sostenerla in passato una relazione del genere. 

Tacere in realtà è molto meno faticoso. 
Basta adeguarsi all'altro e ritagliarsi spazi di respiro. 
Spostare l'interesse dalla persona al progetto. 

Col mio ex ci avevo pure provato.
Per fortuna lui ha dato di matto. 
Se non avesse dato di matto...forse ci sarei pure riuscita...e avrei perso tutto questo bello che sto trovando. 

Certo...non ho certezze nè sul tempo nè sullo spazio...l'unica certezza che ho è che io ci sono. 
Eppure, non mi sono mai sentita tanto stabile.
Paradossalmente, l'instabilità mi stabilizza.

O meglio...la condivisione aperta e semplice dell'instabilità. 
Niente cazzate. Niente disney. 
Niente premure. O sconti. 
Realtà.
Anche quando ti arriva nei denti e cade il molare. 
A quel punto è buono pure il sapore del sangue che si sparge in bocca. 
Ed è pure quello fonte di desiderio.  ( a dirla tutta, credo che per me il desiderio abbia la sua fonte esattamente nel sangue e, per tornare alla storiella, la pazienza allora assume tutto un altro significato e non è rivolta all'altro e all'autocompiacimento. Ma alla soddisfazione di sè, alla fonte del MIO sangue).

EDIT: aggiungo che noi siamo all'interno di un progettra. Semplicemente noi non siamo il progetto. Il progetto è un nostro prodotto e come tale segue le regole che noi stabiliamo di volta in volta. NOI. non per contratto. A questo punto...potrei pure sposarmi )


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> In che senso COME?
> 
> Con G. ne parliamo semplicemente, con le parole.
> 
> ...


Bello  
E capisco anche  (al di là della terminologia) che è qualcosa di tutt'altro che  "capitato". Leggo una bella fatica nell'arrivare a questa eterna partenza. E sangue, si. Sudore e sangue


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bello
> E capisco anche  (al di là della terminologia) che è qualcosa di tutt'altro che  "capitato". Leggo una bella fatica nell'arrivare a questa eterna partenza. E sangue, si. Sudore e sangue



Vero, non è capitato 

Il nucleo è che lasciarci - nelle varie declinazioni che può avere - non è un tabù ma una delle possibilità contemplate apertamente. 
Al pari di tutte le altre. 

Sicuramente essere indipendenti materialmente a prescindere dal progetto comune è un buon gradino. 
Ma, mi sto rendendo col tempo, non essenziale. 

Non è quella l'indipendenza che fa la differenza


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come scrivevo nell'altro post, ovviamente nessuno può togliermi una possibilità che io mi concedo.
> Mica è quello in discussione.
> 
> Il punto è la "parità" nel riconoscimento e nello spazio di condivisione.
> ...


Posso pure decidere di non parlarti perché so che il tuo sistema valoriale ti porterebbe a far saltare il banco, e non voglio darti questa opzione. Certo che ti considero mia pari, Ma dove sta scritto che le persone che consideriamo pari a noi dobbiamo decidere di non gestirle? Non è che se mi attrezzo per darti una certa direzione della vita confacente ai i miei piani non ti considero mia pari, magari ho semplicemente la ferma convinzione che il gioco ponti più dei giocatori. Una delle frasi che ripeto spesso ai miei soci In affari è che per me la riuscita del progetto conta più di me, figurarsi di loro.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi riesce difficile immaginare COME se ne possa parlare. Al di là del parlare di sé, e di quella che è la propria storia. Del non escludere. Ma non so
> Credo che oggi al proposito direi che lo direi e vorrei che mi fosse detto.
> All'interno di un progetto però riconosco che sarebbe ben più dura.


Se ne parla per gradi. Ricordare al partner che non si "attacca il cappello" in una relazione si fa in mille modi. 
Se ha senso.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso pure decidere di non parlarti perché so che il tuo sistema valoriale ti porterebbe a far saltare il banco, e non voglio darti questa opzione. Certo che ti considero mia pari, Ma dove sta scritto che le persone che consideriamo pari a noi dobbiamo decidere di non gestirle? Non è che se mi attrezzo per darti una certa direzione della vita confacente ai i miei piani non ti considero mia pari, magari ho semplicemente la ferma convinzione che il gioco ponti più dei giocatori. Una delle frasi che ripeto spesso ai miei soci In affari è che per me la riuscita del progetto conta più di me, figurarsi di loro.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Se io decido di dare una direzione di vita a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non è mio pari. 

La mia direzione di vita la decido io.
Chi non lo sa fare e si affida a me per questo, semplicemente non è mio pari. 
Non ha le mie stesse competenze. 

E questa è una competenza fondamentale per me. 

Per certo non è una persona che scelgo come partner. 

E non per valore eh.

Semplicemente mi conosco.
Se il mio sistema valoriale è un problema, prima o poi il banco lo faccio saltare io. 
Se ti lasci direzionare da me, prima o dopo vado a prendermi qualcuno che non me lo lascia fare. 
E non perchè mi dice di no.
Ma perchè non ha bisogno di me per farlo. 

E questo è l'altro aspetto essenziale per me. 
SE hai bisogno di me...nah. 

vai bene per tante cose, ma non per stare con me. 
finisci a pezzi. 

E io finisco a camminare sulle uova. 
Già dato


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È un errore se vuoi valutarlo come tale, in quanto la tolleranza nei suoi confronti riduce la percezione del fattore di rischio nel commetterlo.
> Anche se poi, nel reale, e lo leggiamo anche qui, sono state tradite persone che considerano del tutto inaccettabili tradimento e traditore, per cui il fattore rischio non sempre viene determinato dalle opinioni in merito del coniuge.
> Insomma, alla fine vengono traditi sia talebani della fedeltà sia i fatalisti dell'infedelta', senza apparente distinzione.


Ma la smetti di confutare in un post e darmi ragione col successivo? :rotfl:
Che sia un errore l'hai detto tu. Io non lo considero assolutamente tale proprio perché la mia esperienza empirica dice il contrario.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Arci, questa è pero una ricerca di un assoluto che a me alla fine ricorda un po' i personaggi di Un pesce di nome Wanda.
> Dove, appunto, lui piegava i vestiti accanto al letto.
> Nella realtà tutto... Dipende.


Ma quale assoluto? È come il discorso dei traditi predestinati. Come esistono i traditi predestinati che sono una frazione della popolazione complessiva con la testa pesante, Esistono le rompi coglioni smosciacazzi che sono una parte rilevante della popolazione di rompicoglioni complessive. Cercare gli assoluti a tutti i costi Secondo me vuol dire proprio pretendere che il proprio campione sia rappresentativo del 100% della popolazione. Io posso darti un esempio delle situazioni che ho toccato con mano o al massimo col pisello. E basare i miei giudizi su quelle.
Penso di aver ripetuto fino alla nausea che io non mi sento figo, ma è la concorrenza che fa schifo. Ma se dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tua moglie non ti ha mai guardato negli occhi mentre ti fa un pompino mentre con il primo stronzo che capita tipo il sottoscritto fa i gargarismi di sperma ridendo liberata, per me il problema é tuo, mica di lei mignotta traditorA.
Per dire.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se io decido di dare una direzione di vita a qualcuno, quel qualcuno non è mio pari.
> 
> La mia direzione di vita la decido io.
> Chi non lo sa fare e si affida a me per questo, semplicemente non è mio pari.
> ...


Mah. Sta cosa non la vedo fattibile nell'ottica di alcuna progettualitá. Ma deformazione mia che senza costruire non ci so stare 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Sta cosa non la vedo fattibile nell'ottica di alcuna progettualitá. Ma deformazione mia che senza costruire non ci so stare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché non la vedi fattibile nell'ottica di una progettualità? 
Cos'è che te la manda fuori prospettiva ?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché non la vedi fattibile nell'ottica di una progettualità?
> Cos'è che te la manda fuori prospettiva ?


Arcistufo di dara' la sua risposta, io la mia perché in buona misura condivido  
E' difficile avere capra e cavoli.
Non per niente anche tu hai detto che l'assenza di un progetto fatto di  "materia" semplifica un poco le cose, anche se la indipendenza "dipende" (perdona il gioco di parole) da altro.
Credo che però sia difficile, con un progetto di  "materia" in corso  (passami la parola "materia", anche se in parte e' impropria), ricercare lo stesso livello qualitativo nella relazione. Tra figli, mutui e realizzazioni (anche l'età conta) finisce che in qualche misura si "supplisce" alla cd. parità di cui parli tu. Ed è più facile che uno pigli la "direzione dei lavori", di cui l'altro si sente parte. Non so se è chiaro. Allo stesso modo credo che nella ricerca relazionale, una buona parte di quel "sudore e sangue" venga convogliata a livello più periferico.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quale assoluto?
> Penso di aver ripetuto fino alla nausea che io non mi sento figo, ma è la concorrenza che fa schifo. Ma se dopo 10 anni di matrimonio tua moglie non ti ha mai guardato negli occhi mentre ti fa un pompino mentre con il primo stronzo che capita tipo il sottoscritto fa i gargarismi di sperma ridendo liberata, per me il problema é tuo, mica di lei mignotta traditorA.
> Per dire.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo è un assoluto, per esempio. 
Perché esclude crescita, cambiamenti, differenti esigenze e tutte le altre variabili riducendo tutto a una competizione sessuale su un merito difficilmente dimostrabile.
Come puoi pensare di entrare in concorrenza con un marito in una relazione magari iniziata tanti anni prima, la cui passione è finita da tempo e che ha suggellato la stasi dell'evoluzione sessuale, evoluzione magari ripresa proprio con te sull'onda di un rinnovato interesse per l'erotismo?
Sei  l'utile strumento di crescita per 40enni ormai disinteressate per stanchezza e ripetitività al coniuge, sei la novità, piacevole e stimolante, e sei probabilmente anche la risposta a qualche divagazione perversa, impossibile da confessare al padre dei loro figli, difficile da inserire in un contesto familiare, senza destabilizzare
Ma, se non ricordo male, la tua vita sessuale coniugale aveva subito un detrimento col tempo, il che comunque per me evidenzia come sia difficile contrastare la senescenza coniugale anche per chi ha un acceso interesse verso il sesso. 
Che non manca neppure a me, se proprio devo dirtelo, ma non ha impedito che mia moglie provasse interesse, e non certo solo sessuale, per un altro. 
Durante il corso della vita si cambia. Difficile pensare di restare legati per sempre allo stesso modo.
A volte, più semplicemente, ci si slega. 
A volte, anche, si tradisce per questo.


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché non la vedi fattibile nell'ottica di una progettualità?
> Cos'è che te la manda fuori prospettiva ?


Perché è tutto centrato su di te.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Arcistufo di dara' la sua risposta, io la mia perché in buona misura condivido
> E' difficile avere capra e cavoli.
> Non per niente anche tu hai detto che l'assenza di un progetto fatto di  "materia" semplifica un poco le cose, anche se la indipendenza "dipende" (perdona il gioco di parole) da altro.
> Credo che però sia difficile, con un progetto di  "materia" in corso  (passami la parola "materia", anche se in parte e' impropria), ricercare lo stesso livello qualitativo nella relazione. Tra figli, mutui e realizzazioni (anche l'età conta) finisce che in qualche misura si "supplisce" alla cd. parità di cui parli tu. Ed è più facile che uno pigli la "direzione dei lavori", di cui l'altro si sente parte. Non so se è chiaro. Allo stesso modo credo che nella ricerca relazionale, una buona parte di quel "sudore e sangue" venga convogliata a livello più periferico.


Cioè il fatto che un adulto sia in grado di decidere per sè e condividere le sue decisioni da mio pari decidendo insieme (e non facendosi direzionare da me) è un qualcosa che compromette un progetto relazionale?

Bella questa 

Ne deduco che un progetto relazionale per esser tale ha da:

trattenere informazioni sul proprio sistema valoriale e relativi cambiamenti poichè questi non sono tollerabili dagli adulti in relazione che si presuppongono non in grado di integrarli in modo costruttivo (anche decostruendo se è il caso) all'interno della relazione

avere uno dei due che direziona l'altro e il progetto stesso (a sua immagine e somiglianza deduco...che decidere al posto di qualcun altro significa decidere per sè nascosti dietro il bell'alibi "lo faccio per il nostro bene")

Sto ironizzando eh. 

Come si può stare in relazione con qualcuno che non è considerato proprio pari?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è tutto centrato su di te.


Una persona che considero mia pari è equivalente a "tutto centrato su di me"?

Cioè, fammi capire pure te che ci stai studiando duro :carneval:, saper mettere le proprie esigenze apertamente nello spazio intimo ognun per sè e da lì partire a ragionare insieme per trovare accomodamenti e punti di incontro è equivalente a "tutto centrato su uno"?

Invece non è centrato quando uno dei due ha la prevalenza e impone, vesatoriamente e approfittando del progetto stesso usato come alibi al farsi i cazzi propri ?(e non parlo di tradimento. Che almeno in questo il tradire è onesto.)

Il decentrarsi per amore?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè il fatto che un adulto sia in grado di decidere per sè e condividere le sue decisioni da mio pari decidendo insieme (e non facendosi direzionare da me) è un qualcosa che compromette un progetto relazionale?
> 
> Bella questa
> 
> ...


Non è parità. E' praticità, cazzo  

E' quello che succede quando magari dopo una giornata passata a stare dietro a un figlio che ha avuto bisogno di te, non vedi l'ora di staccare la spina. E magari bella e stanca che sei arriva il tuo compagno e lo mandi filato (bruttissimo termine: gli fai capire di... ) fare la sua parte. Anche se lui avrebbe voglia di parlarti di altro. L'energia si concentra in altro. Tutto qui. Che in un simile  "sistema" non sia concepibile una suddivisione più  "netta" di compiti e  "direzioni", o che uno dei due non abbia più polso, o che banalmente non sempre si abbia il tempo di discutere non è poi così strano. E' più facile che capiti.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una persona che considero mia pari è equivalente a "tutto centrato su di me"?
> 
> Cioè, fammi capire pure te che ci stai studiando duro :carneval:, saper mettere le proprie esigenze apertamente nello spazio intimo ognun per sè e da lì partire a ragionare insieme per trovare accomodamenti e punti di incontro è equivalente a "tutto centrato su uno"?
> 
> ...


Hai estremizzato un concetto.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è parità. E' praticità, cazzo
> 
> E' quello che succede quando magari dopo una giornata passata a stare dietro a un figlio che ha avuto bisogno di te, non vedi l'ora di staccare la spina. E magari bella e stanca che sei arriva il tuo compagno e lo mandi filato (bruttissimo termine: gli fai capire di... ) fare la sua parte. Anche se lui avrebbe voglia di parlarti di altro. L'energia si concentra in altro. Tutto qui. Che in un simile  "sistema" non sia concepibile una suddivisione più  "netta" di compiti e  "direzioni", o che uno dei due non abbia più polso, o che banalmente non sempre si abbia il tempo di discutere non è poi così strano. E' più facile che capiti.



Se te la devo dire tutta, io manco di filato a prendersi cura dei miei gatti ce lo mando uno che non considero mio pari. 
Figuriamoci un figlio.

Quanto alla direzione dei lavori, io condivido la direzione. Nel senso che con-divido. E accetto la con-divisione dell'altro. 
Ognuno ha sue competenze.
A chi vien bene una cosa a chi un'altra. 

Questo non significa che ti smollo nelle tue competenze e tu mi smolli nelle mie. 

Credo che la quotidianità sia una gran bella scusa per supportare il disinteresse. 
Se te la devo dire tutta. 

Certo che se si pensa la relazione come il luogo del riposo....vabbè. Allora tutto fila liscio.

Per me la relazione non è confort.
E' fatica e impegno. 
Che da la sua ricchezza. Che è poi il motivo per cui ci metto fatica e impegno.

Alternativamente, io non mi sento viva solo in coppia. 
Io sto parecchio bene pure da sola. 

SE quella fatica che c'è di default diventa pure fatica di dover essere diversa da chi sono perchè siam troppo stanchi per parlarci chiaro...vabbè.

Come minimo vado a scopare a giro. 
Ed è comunque una fine. 

Non c'è più relazione per me. 

E allora tanto vale dare priorità al progetto, creare le condizioni e ognuno nella sua direzione. 

Ma davvero tu comprendi che qualcuno direzioni la tua vita per te?
O alternativamente stai sola per non correre il rischio?


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai estremizzato un concetto.


Tu dici?


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se te la devo dire tutta, io manco di filato a prendersi cura dei miei gatti ce lo mando uno che non considero mio pari.
> Figuriamoci un figlio.
> 
> Quanto alla direzione dei lavori, io condivido la direzione. Nel senso che con-divido. E accetto la con-divisione dell'altro.
> ...


Sul grassetto, la seconda che hai detto. Adesso. Anche se comunque l'essere separata con un figlio  (diverso probabilmente se fossi stata da sola) non mi rende esente da  "influenze". Ne' da girate di culo per cose che devo accettare senza possibilità ne' di sottrarmene, ne' di troppa replica. Comunque si... Trovo che sia più facile finire per direzionare o essere direzionati con un progetto in ballo. Si ha anche meno tempo per accorgersi di certi cambi di equilibri. Questo non toglie alcun merito a chi, come te, mette tempo, impegno e fatica in quella ricerca, e in quel progetto relazionale.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto, la seconda che hai detto. Adesso. Anche se comunque l'essere separata con un figlio  (diverso probabilmente se fossi stata da sola) non mi rende esente da  "influenze". Ne' da girate di culo per cose che devo accettare senza possibilità ne' di sottrarmene, ne' di troppa replica. Comunque si... Trovo che sia più facile finire per direzionare o essere direzionati con un progetto in ballo. Si ha anche meno tempo per accorgersi di certi cambi di equilibri. Questo non toglie alcun merito a chi, come te, mette tempo, impegno e fatica in quella ricerca, e in quel progetto relazionale.


Non è questione di meriti, ma di scelte. 
Col mio ex ero io quella che direzionava. 

E l'esempio dei gatti non è casuale. 
Ad un certo punto lo sentivo talmente in balia di me, che non lasciavo neanche più che si prendesse cura di loro.
O meglio, come coi bambini, gli davo quello che io percepivo come contentino ma controllavo come e cosa faceva. 
Che praticamente significa il doppio della fatica fra l'altro. 

E siccome io so, perchè l'ho sperimentato, che finisco lì, non è un merito girarci largo.
E' semplicemente un apprendimento. 

Mi dispiace invece che la tua esperienza ti stia ancora così addosso da farti pensare che l'unica alternativa sia restare da sola per evitare il rischio. 
Probabilmente non ti fidi ancora abbastanza della tua stabilità? 
Credi che saresti ancora disposta a lasciare tanto braccio?
O prenderne tu? 

Io ho iniziato a considerare relazione progettuale quella con G. quando ho toccato con mano che io non mi lasciavo prender la mano dal direzionare, ma che anche lui, essendo mio pari e non dovendogli nascondere alcun sistema valoriale, mi avrebbe mandata a fare in culo per direttissima se solo ci avessi provato. 

Questa è la parità di cui parlo.

Il mio ex manco se gli avessi messo la ciotola in terra mi avrebbe mandata a fare in culo.
Si sarebbe lamentato...e poi si sarebbe messo giù a mangiare. 
E tutto per la relazione. Cosa che a me faceva stare non male, malissimo. Perchè era un cappio al collo. Era avere addosso la responsabilità di lui. E mettermi in condizione di schiacciarmi per non fargli quello che io ritenevo essere male. Tanto che all'inizio percepivo il lasciarlo come un abbandonare un cucciolo lungo l'autostrada. 
Sempre per estremizzare e rendere molto evidente il concetto.

Fra l'altro, non serve tempo per accorgersi dei cambi di equilibrio...serve una buona comunicazione con se stessi.
E per buona intendo leale. 
E allora i cambi di equilibrio non c'è bisogno di osservarli...si sente immediatamente che qualcosa non sta scorrendo.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di meriti, ma di scelte.
> Col mio ex ero io quella che direzionava.
> 
> E l'esempio dei gatti non è casuale.
> ...


Nel mio caso a non  "scorrere" e' proprio l'idea di una nuova relazione. Sono ancora molto sulla difensiva... Segno che troppa fiducia sulla mia stabilità non ne accordo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nel mio caso a non  "scorrere" e' proprio l'idea di una nuova relazione. Sono ancora molto sulla difensiva... *Segno che troppa fiducia sulla mia stabilità non ne accordo*.


Eh già 

D'altro canto, se non ti metti alla prova come fai a costruire fiducia in te? 

Sappi che per un luuuuungo periodo G. è stato "l'uomo con cui mi vedo" 
Alternativamente al mio arcinemico, manipolatore, approfittatore e altri dolcissimi epiteti che non mi facevo il minimo riguardo a condividere pure con lui. 

E lui non si faceva il minimo riguardo a condividere con me il fatto che il mio stile relazionale per lui era un qualcosa di assolutamente assurdo, lontano, inaccettabile. E tutta un'altra serie di altrettanto dolcissimi epiteti che mi riservava. 

L'idea di relazione era quanto di più lontano in entrambi. Per inciso. 
Solo che insieme ci divertivamo come matti e avevamo una intesa veramente intensa. 
L'unica cosa su cui eravamo concordi, mentre ci insultavamo, era che sprecare una intesa di quel genere sarebbe stato da idioti. :carneval:

Però...ho sperimentato con mano il fatto di non farmi prendere il braccio nel direzionare e nel non essere più quella che protegge di default. 
Roba che si rivoltava immancabilmente contro di me. 

E lui ha sperimentato le sue, che aveva bisogno di sperimentare. 

Tuo figlio è comunque un buon aggancio per sperimentare da una posizione riparata.
Perchè ha la tua attenzione e ti costringe a mantenerla su di te. 

Basta che non divenga un alibi per non spingerti nel mare della vita...sarebbe un peccato, per lui.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già
> 
> D'altro canto, se non ti metti alla prova come fai a costruire fiducia in te?
> 
> ...


Sono in una età in cui potrei benissimo essere la nonna   di mio figlio. E no, non è un  "alibi". Anche se in tutta franchezza non è che mi avanzano molte forze  
Detto questo, non me la sento di forzare qualcosa di cui non ho voglia. Tutto qui


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono in una età in cui potrei benissimo essere la nonna   di mio figlio. E no, non è un  "alibi". Anche se in tutta franchezza non è che mi avanzano molte forze
> Detto questo, non me la sento di forzare qualcosa di cui non ho voglia. Tutto qui


Ma non abbiamo suppergiù la stessa età?

Beh...come ti dicevo, ti capisco.
Neppure io avevo voglia di una relazione. 

E non ne ho voglia neppure adesso. Per la verità.

Non è quella che mi interessa. 
E' G. ad essere interessante. 

Se fosse per la relazione, per il progetto, farei esattamente come te.
Col cazzo che mi sarei rimessa in un progetto se fosse stato quello il fulcro.

Che è poi quello che dicevo...cosa sto a fare con qualcuno che non considero mio pari?
Per il progetto? 
col cazzo. C'ho un'età!


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non abbiamo suppergiù la stessa età?
> 
> Beh...come ti dicevo, ti capisco.
> Neppure io avevo voglia di una relazione.
> ...


Sei un pochino più giovane tu, se non ricordo male. A brevissimo per me sono 43, comunque. E si... Potrei essere la nonna . Oh... Che poi conosco mamme 25enni più stanche di me dopo mezza giornata a rincorrere il bimbo in piscina. Ma io sono vecchia, mi ripiglio molto dopo 
Al mare in questi giorni poco e' mancato che mi mettesse a letto lui :facepalm:

Si... Non sarebbe la relazione, ma la persona. E' che fatico a vederle. Non parlo neanche di cercarle. Boh... Non ne sto facendo una sofferenza


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei un pochino più giovane tu, se non ricordo male. A brevissimo per me sono 43, comunque. E si... Potrei essere la nonna . Oh... Che poi conosco mamme 25enni più stanche di me dopo mezza giornata a rincorrere il bimbo in piscina. Ma io sono vecchia, mi ripiglio molto dopo
> Al mare in questi giorni poco e' mancato che mi mettesse a letto lui :facepalm:
> 
> Si... Non sarebbe la relazione, ma la persona. E' che fatico a vederle. Non parlo neanche di cercarle. Boh... Non ne sto facendo una sofferenza



Abbiamo la stessa età...se tu a brevissimo, sono più giovane io di qualche mese 


G. non l'ho cercato. Mi è capitato fra capo e collo. 
Non l'avrei visto, se non fosse capitato fra capo e collo. 

Però sì, io avevo il tempo di muovermi e andare. 
Con un figlio a mio carico, anche no. 


E fai bene a non farne una sofferenza. 
Se non vedi intorno a te persone interessanti...


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una persona che considero mia pari è equivalente a "tutto centrato su di me"?
> 
> Cioè, fammi capire pure te che ci stai studiando duro :carneval:, saper mettere le proprie esigenze apertamente nello spazio intimo ognun per sè e da lì partire a ragionare insieme per trovare accomodamenti e punti di incontro è equivalente a "tutto centrato su uno"?
> 
> ...


In tutta questa descrizione della coppia ha stabilito i limiti che tu poni nella condivisione, ma non hai assolutamente mostrato cosa sei disposta a sacrificare.
Io un'idea ce l'ho: qualsiasi progetto, come si è detto prima.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Abbiamo la stessa età...se tu a brevissimo, sono più giovane io di qualche mese
> 
> 
> G. non l'ho cercato. Mi è capitato fra capo e collo.
> ...


Mah... Non sono neanche in grado di vederne, con tutta probabilità. Poi non so... Giustamente non ci faccio programmi. Ne' posso  "forzare" un interesse. Anche se a volte mi domando se mai ci sarà seriamente.

Allora siamo quasi coetanee. Non fare caso a me quando mi definisco vecchia, o comunque sappi che non sono seria. Sono diversamente giovane. :carneval:


----------



## danny (18 Agosto 2019)

Smettetela di lamentarvi per i 43 anni.
A 52 scoprirete quanto eravate giovani a quell'età.
Lo siete. 
Ancora per poco, se cominciate a pensare agli anni che avete.


----------



## Foglia (18 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Smettetela di lamentarvi per i 43 anni.
> A 52 scoprirete quanto eravate giovani a quell'età.
> Lo siete.
> Ancora per poco.


Grazie, ci voleva sta botta di vita! 



A 52 anni avrò un figlio di...quanti saranno? 13? Una vecchietta vs i problemi della adolescenza. Grazie ancora Danny


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... *Non sono neanche in grado di vederne*, con tutta probabilità. Poi non so... Giustamente non ci faccio programmi. Ne' posso "forzare" un interesse. Anche se a volte mi domando se mai ci sarà seriamente.
> 
> Allora siamo quasi coetanee. Non fare caso a me quando mi definisco vecchia, o comunque sappi che non sono seria. Sono diversamente giovane. :carneval:


Può essere. 
Quando ci si scotta con l'acqua calda, anche quella fredda poi tiene lontani. 

Forse più che chiederti di un interesse per l'altro, potresti provare a guardare all'interesse per te come femmina.

In questo momento ti leggo molto interessata a te come madre. 
E come donna che ha da ricostruire tutta una serie di sistemi di sopravvivenza. 

Ma ogni cosa ha il suo tempo, se non si sta sfuggendo. 

Io me lo sono chiesta spesso, se stessi fuggendo. 
E quando la risposta era sì, mi obbligavo a fermarmi e a girar lo sguardo alla paura. 
E me lo chiedo pure ora. Ogni tanto. 
Quasi come scaramanzia. Come rito. 

Di base mi sento scorrere e sento i nodi quando li incontro. 
Questo mi rassicura.


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Smettetela di lamentarvi per i 43 anni.
> A 52 scoprirete quanto eravate giovani a quell'età.
> Lo siete.
> Ancora per poco, se cominciate a pensare agli anni che avete.


ma cosa parli al plurale?

Io mi sento parecchio giovane. 

Ed in ogni caso, mi piace pure quando mi sento vecchia. 

E mi piace immensamente sentir scorrer il tempo e vederne i segni. 
Mi piaccio un sacco 40enne.
Credo sia una delle migliori età che ho fino ad ora vissuto. 

E credo che migliorerà.

Mi piace altrettanto pensare al tempo che scorre, al fatto che io non posso che inchinarmici ai piedi e mi piace pensare alla morte. 
E' Vita.


----------



## danny (19 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie, ci voleva sta botta di vita!
> 
> 
> 
> A 52 anni avrò un figlio di...quanti saranno? 13? Una vecchietta vs i problemi della adolescenza. Grazie ancora Danny


L'età della mia.
Io mi diverto un sacco.


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In tutta questa descrizione della coppia ha stabilito i limiti che tu poni nella condivisione, ma non hai assolutamente mostrato cosa sei disposta a sacrificare.
> Io un'idea ce l'ho: qualsiasi progetto, come si è detto prima.


Perchè a sacrificare, nel senso che pari intendere tu non sono disposta. 

Sono disposta a mediare, a valutare, a discutere. 
Sono disposta a trovare compromessi che permettano il benessere di entrambi. 

Ma, tornando alla vecchiaia, sono troppo giovane per pensare al sacrificio e troppo vecchia per non sapere che la vita è una e che una volta andata non c'è ritorno. 

Quell'idea parla di te, o meglio, della tua paura. 

Paura che io non ho.
Io sono figlia di non separati. Non ho figli a cui temo di riproporre il copione generazionale. 
E non ho una posizione interiore che mi mette in condizione di aver paura di stare da sola e di sentirmi me solo all'interno della coppia. 

Ho altre menate. In compenso. 
Ma quelle lì non le ho. 

Una cosa non sacrificherei (nel senso che pari intendere, e che non è il significato di sacrificare, ossia render sacro) per nulla al mondo.
La mia sessualità. 
Ho fatto troppa fatica a guadagnarmela. E la mia fatica è il suo valore.


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Quando ci si scotta con l'acqua calda, anche quella fredda poi tiene lontani.
> 
> Forse più che chiederti di un interesse per l'altro, potresti provare a guardare all'interesse per te come femmina.
> ...


Si. Stento a considerarmi, come femmina. Paura non so. Cioè... Senz'altro esiste come componente. Ma sento in misura prevalente proprio la mancanza di voglia. La percepivo più debilitante un po' di tempo fa rispetto ad adesso. Spero che non significhi una sorta di  "ritiro", sia pure limitato alle relazioni intime. Ma non mi sta causando sofferenza, al momento. Non sento mancanze. Semplicemente so che manca, nel senso che non c'è. Ma appunto non si tratta di una relazione.


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'età della mia.
> Io mi diverto un sacco.



:up:


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Stento a considerarmi, come femmina. Paura non so. Cioè... Senz'altro esiste come componente. Ma sento in misura prevalente proprio la mancanza di voglia. La percepivo più debilitante un po' di tempo fa rispetto ad adesso. Spero che non significhi una sorta di  "ritiro", sia pure limitato alle relazioni intime. Ma non mi sta causando sofferenza, al momento. Non sento mancanze. Semplicemente so che manca, nel senso che non c'è. Ma appunto non si tratta di una relazione.


Beh....facci attenzione. 

La femminilità è la tua essenza. 
non sei riducibile a madre o a donna. O entrambe.

Sei molto di più.
Il tuo nucleo vitale, quello dove trovi carica per tutto il resto è più sotto.

chissà...forse da qualche parte sei incazzata con la femmina che si è fatta fottere...ascolta.

La relazione, la relazione col maschio, senza la femmina, la vedo dura. 
ti credo che non ti manca 

Ma il punto non è la relazione col maschio.
Il punto è la relazione con la femmina.
Quella che si gusta il nucleo pulsante e il suo potere di dare vita. 
E si concede a quel potere. 

A prescindere dal maschio. Che è un valore aggiunto.
Ma non è sicuramente il centro.


----------



## danny (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè a sacrificare, nel senso che pari intendere tu non sono disposta.
> 
> Sono disposta a mediare, a valutare, a discutere.
> Sono disposta a trovare compromessi che permettano il benessere di entrambi.
> ...



Non scelgo per paura, ma per soddisfazione e piacere. 
Io amo la famiglia, i bambini, i figli, le relazioni e i rapporti con le persone che durano una vita.


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non scelgo per paura, ma per soddisfazione e piacere.
> Io amo la famiglia, i bambini, i figli, le relazioni e i rapporti con le persone che durano una vita.


Quindi tu, sull'altare della tua soddisfazione e del tuo piacere, cosa sacrifichi?


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh....facci attenzione.
> 
> La femminilità è la tua essenza.
> non sei riducibile a madre o a donna. O entrambe.
> ...


Credo che l'incazzatura sia finita. Beh... Proverò a riaccompagnare per mano la femmina con più attenzione. In effetti adesso le volte in cui me ne ricordo sono sempre e solo sfoghi di impulsi. Piuttosto violenti, per quanto piacevoli. Ma al di là di quello la femmina poi la archivio.


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che l'incazzatura sia finita. Beh... Proverò a riaccompagnare per mano la femmina con più attenzione. In effetti adesso le volte in cui me ne ricordo sono sempre e solo sfoghi di impulsi. Piuttosto violenti, per quanto piacevoli. Ma al di là di quello la femmina poi la archivio.


Prova a lasciarti accompagnare dalla femmina e a fidarti di Lei.


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prova a lasciarti accompagnare dalla femmina e a fidarti di Lei.


Proverò. Anche se la sento un po' sfuggente 

Buona notte e grazie


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Proverò. Anche se la sento un po' sfuggente
> 
> Buona notte e grazie


Eh...chissà chi sfugge 

Notte anche a te e grazie della chiacchierata


----------



## danny (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi tu, sull'altare della tua soddisfazione e del tuo piacere, cosa sacrifichi?


Tempo. 
Dedicato a mia figlia, per esempio. 
Decisioni, quotidiane e non. 
Scelte. 
Inevitabilmente le riduci. 
Ma non per un altare, bensì per qualcosa a cui tengo più del resto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché non la vedi fattibile nell'ottica di una progettualità?
> Cos'è che te la manda fuori prospettiva ?


Perché se la tua idea di progetto relazionale é quella di due splendide Tigri siberiane che vivono la vita solitaria e si vedono solo per accoppiarsi, ognuno magnifico nella sua unicità, va bene, finché non decidi di fare dei sacrifici. Che sono degli investimenti nei quali io metto me stesso a condizione che tu faccia lo stesso.
Senza mettere giù il discorso figli (argomento che dichiaro apertamente che mi annoia a morte inserire nei nostri discorsi), pensiamo ad aprire assieme uno stupido chiosco di panini. 
Mettiamo che il mio impegno sia in modo assolutamente sincero quello di fare tutto il necessario perché il chiosco di panini funzioni e permetta di tirar fuori uno stipendio per entrambi.
Mettiamo che il tuo impegno in modo assolutamente sincero sia fare lo stesso.
Entrambi mettiamo tempo, fatica, più un'altra quantità di fattori non quantificabili come la passione.
Mettiamoci pure che io sono molto bravo a fare i panini mentre tu hai una lungimirante ed intelligente gestione della pagina Facebook del chiosco di panini. Per merito di entrambi si crea il giusto mix, la gente compra i panini e l'attività si consolida e sale di valore.
Dopo un po' decido che Lapo Elkann tutto sommato ha ragione, e oltre a far sesso con te che sei biologicamente femmina, ingropparsi un travello ogni tanto male non fa. Tanto ciò non intacca il mio investimento di tempo e impegno nel chiosco di panini, ma so perfettamente che dall'altra parte qualora tu sapessi che a me piacciono le ragazze scodinzolanti manderesti in vacca il chiosco di panini prima ancora di mandare a fanculo il sottoscritto. Quel che è peggio per il mio sistema di valori finché mi applico con il massimo impegno per la riuscita del business condiviso non vedo perché tu dovresti lamentarti se ogni tanto esco e torno cantando Immanuel Casto.
Ora va da se che se io non voglio perdere non solo il mio investimento nel chiosco di panini, ma anche quel quid pluris che gli dà la tua intelligenza e gestione della pagina di faccialibro, mi sto zitto e, invece che dirti che vado a scoparmi delle uomE, userò qualche altra scusa più consona ai tuoi sistemi valoriali.
Ma mica perché non ti considero mia pari. Anzi. Sei fondamentale, magari più di me.
Me ne sbatto scientificamente il cazzo di trattarti in modo trasparente perché preservare l'equilibrio del chiosco di panini conta più del rispetto che ho per l'importanza della conservazione della parità delle armi. Ma pareccchio.
E onestamente, nella guerra tra i contrapposti egoismi, la pretesa di essere trattati da pari a pari che sarebbe l'egoismo che proponi tu, rispetto all'egoismo di conservare un qualcosa di costruito insieme che vale più somma delle sue parti, ritengo valga mooolto meno.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è un assoluto, per esempio.
> Perché esclude crescita, cambiamenti, differenti esigenze e tutte le altre variabili riducendo tutto a una competizione sessuale su un merito difficilmente dimostrabile.
> Come puoi pensare di entrare in concorrenza con un marito in una relazione magari iniziata tanti anni prima, la cui passione è finita da tempo e che ha suggellato la stasi dell'evoluzione sessuale, evoluzione magari ripresa proprio con te sull'onda di un rinnovato interesse per l'erotismo?
> Sei  l'utile strumento di crescita per 40enni ormai disinteressate per stanchezza e ripetitività al coniuge, sei la novità, piacevole e stimolante, e sei probabilmente anche la risposta a qualche divagazione perversa, impossibile da confessare al padre dei loro figli, difficile da inserire in un contesto familiare, senza destabilizzare
> ...


Non provarci. Di assoluto non c'è nulla. Anche perché io sono per definizione molto più transeunte legittimo che sta lì scudato dal suo ruolo. La senescenza non c'entra nulla, ci sono vite sessuali che invecchiano benissimo. Ci sono altre partite marce ed invecchiate peggio. Sotto ogni punto di vista. Chimica, competizione, comunicazione, voglia di giocare, non solo l'interesse di default verso il sesso. Ci sono storie mai decollate avvolte del matrimonio come se fosse domopak con sopra la data di scadenza vecchie di 40 anni. Mai scartate nuove nuove.
La mia aveva subito lo stesso graduale detrimento di quando finisci in un burrone a 180 Km all'ora e nessuno arriva a salvarti. Adesso va divinamente bene con tutte, ex moglie inclusa. Anche se la gestione della figlia quando sei separato é un incubo logistico.
E poi guarda che la mia ricerca di atteggiamenti che ti rendono un perdente della grande corsa all'impollinazione del prossimo non è mica solo circoscritta al sesso. Secondo me viaggia proprio sulla gestione dell'altro. Che poi è il motivo per cui penso che un atteggiamento mentale come quello di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] funzioni solo senza non dico figli, ma nemmeno un mutuo cointestato.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché se la tua idea di progetto relazionale é quella di due splendide Tigri siberiane che vivono la vita solitaria e si vedono solo per accoppiarsi, ognuno magnifico nella sua unicità, va bene, finché non decidi di fare dei sacrifici. Che sono degli investimenti nei quali io metto me stesso a condizione che tu faccia lo stesso.
> Senza mettere giù il discorso figli (argomento che dichiaro apertamente che mi annoia a morte inserire nei nostri discorsi), pensiamo ad aprire assieme uno stupido chiosco di panini.
> Mettiamo che il mio impegno sia in modo assolutamente sincero quello di fare tutto il necessario perché il chiosco di panini funzioni e permetta di tirar fuori uno stipendio per entrambi.
> Mettiamo che il tuo impegno in modo assolutamente sincero sia fare lo stesso.
> ...


Che estremo!! 

L'immagine delle tigri siberiane è proprio bella in ogni caso, grazie 

Lasciam perdere i figli, che è un livello diverso ed è uno di quei progetti che, a prescindere dalla modalità di stipula del contratto e dalle condizioni non si può semplicemente interrompere per il semplice motivo che sono coinvolti protagonisti che il contratto non l'hanno stipulato ma sono comunque coinvolti a pieno titolo. 

Per quanto riguarda il resto. 
Dai per scontato che in un modo o nell'altro in una coppia sarà necessario arrivare al punto in cui la comunicazione è talmente lesa da dover essere falsata per essere mantenuta.
Ed in effetti vedo pure io che è un qualcosa di parecchio diffuso.

Ma rilevo anche un'altra cosa.
Ossia si arriva lì con dei presupposti. 
Non mi metto ad elencarli. Sarei ripetitiva. 
E poi li sai pure tu. 

Sono piuttosto propensa pure io a pensare che serva un alto grado di indipendenza, prima ancora che economica emotiva, per starci dentro sul lungo termine. 
Ma non sono ancora così convinta che non sia possibile pervertire i parametri delle relazioni stabilendo di volta in volta le proprie regole.

E quindi, a mio rischio e pericolo, ci sto di nuovo provando. 

Come dicevo a @_Foglia_, la relazione con G. è partita come una non relazione. Non era di quello che eravamo in cerca. 
Non era quello che desideravamo.
E non abbiamo 20 anni, che non è un fattore di poco conto.

E' diventata una relazione progettuale sovvertendo le regole delle relazioni. 
Ce le siamo riscritte. 
A misura. 

Ci infrangeremo?
Mah...chi lo sa. 
Non mi interessa neppure moltissimo, se te la devo dire tutta.

Ho una età per cui ho sperimentato il cadere e il rialzarmi.
So che so rialzarmi.
So che so metter mano ai miei progetti, individuali e condivisi, e li so trasformare. 

E so che le società si possono liquidare. 

Niente è eterno. 

Ed è questa la regola di base che in pochissimi sovvertono per davvero. 
Per quel che ho potuto vedere. 

Vedi, leggo, osservo...e leggo relazioni che per me sono dis-umane. 
Poi l'uomo è quella bestia che si adatta a tutto, anche ad una cella al buio 2x3 e ci trova dentro qualcosa per sopravvivere. 
Ma restano disumane. 
L'umanità lentamente si asciuga fra gli individui coinvolti.
E, come ben descrivi, si finisce ad esser soci facendo finta di esser compagni. 

G. è il mio socio e io sono sua socia.
Contrattualmente. 
E poi adesso come adesso è il mio compagno. 
Per questo non c'è contratto, solo regolamentazione. 

Però, se te la devo dire tutta, io di mentirgli, di mentire in generale non ne ho più voglia. 

Quindi, sia quel che sia. 

Sarà l'età, ma sono in un svincolo in cui mi rendo conto fisicamente che quel che conta per davvero in una vita è la vita.
I progetti nascono e muoiono.
Cambiano.
Si riscrivono.
Ma non sono il nucleo di una vita. 

Il nucleo di una vita è la vita stessa.

E non ho intenzione di vincolare la mia vita ad un progetto rendendolo centrale. 
I progetti si rifanno. 
Non è un problema se finiscono.
Anzi, è l'essenza stessa di un progetto la sua fine. 

Il punto, che per me è piuttosto diverso da quando mi arrovellavo su come tener in vita il progetto, è che i progetti sono un prodotto. E la creatrice sono io. E la persona che è con me. 
Tolti i protagonisti sono materia.
Non aggiungono e non tolgono nulla a chi io sono. E a ciò che faccio. 

Non esiste stabilità.
Se esiste è semplicemente a termine.

Avrò a disposizione suppergiù ancora una 40ina d'anni...sai che palle sprecarli per correr dietro alla stabilità una volta che ho capito che è una illusione?
40 anni e dovermi inventare le storie e mentire per rimanere fedele a me? Per un progetto morto in essenza? Per 4 soldi?
Ma chi me lo fa fare?

Sono sempre più pigra


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tempo.
> Dedicato a mia figlia, per esempio.
> Decisioni, quotidiane e non.
> Scelte.
> ...



Umh...mi sa che c'è qualche incomprensione terminologica. 

Io il mio tempo lo investo. 
Non lo sacrifico. 

E sono attenta al mio investimento. E ne ho cura.

Come in ogni investimento si fanno scelte, a breve, media e lunga scadenza. 

Mi sembra scontato.

Tu lo percepisci come un sacrificare?
Come un scegliere fra le cose sull'altare del maggior valore per te?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Agosto 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse il problema e lasciare per poi cercare altro senza fermarsi un attimo cosa che denota un’incapacità a stare con se stessi o un non stare bene con se stessi
> Sulle corna che nascono da una mancanza direi che sarebbe l’ideale risolvere la mancanza prima se poi le corna si vivono come integrazione


 non saprei, sicuramente lasciarsi solo se si ha il sostituto/a denota un incapacità a stare soli. Soprattutto essere abituati ad avere una presenza al proprio fianco .
Alcune situazioni si accettano perché non si risolvono.
Se fosse così semplice non esisterebbe il tradimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende quanto pesa la persona nell'economia della tua vita. E quanto ti ha allontanato da te stesso.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


 vero per entrambi i casi.
Soprattutto ti allontana da te stesso


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché se la tua idea di progetto relazionale é quella di due splendide Tigri siberiane che vivono la vita solitaria e si vedono solo per accoppiarsi, ognuno magnifico nella sua unicità, va bene, finché non decidi di fare dei sacrifici. Che sono degli investimenti nei quali io metto me stesso a condizione che tu faccia lo stesso.
> Senza mettere giù il discorso figli (argomento che dichiaro apertamente che mi annoia a morte inserire nei nostri discorsi), pensiamo ad aprire assieme uno stupido chiosco di panini.
> Mettiamo che il mio impegno sia in modo assolutamente sincero quello di fare tutto il necessario perché il chiosco di panini funzioni e permetta di tirar fuori uno stipendio per entrambi.
> Mettiamo che il tuo impegno in modo assolutamente sincero sia fare lo stesso.
> ...


Per quanto riguarda il sistema valoriale...

I desideri di G. mi incuriosiscono. 
Genuinamente. 
non ho preclusioni a riguardo.

Lui è genuinamente curioso dei miei.

Se mi dicesse, per usare il tuo esempio, che è incuriosito dalle uomE come le chiami, beh..la troverei una cosa interessante. 
E per dirtela tutta credo che sperimentare a tutto campo non possa che fare bene. 

Buh...è la sessualità a cui ti riferisci con sistema valoriale?

Io mi riferivo ad un qualcosa di più ampio e inclusivo della sessualità.
Mi riferivo alla visione e alla prospettiva del mondo. Alla posizione nel mondo.
Alla scala delle priorità nel mondo.

La sessualità è un gioco, fondamentalmente. 
Il corpo è un portale. E uno strumento. (preciso, non che questo gli conferisca minore dignità...ma come giustamente sottolinei il totale è più della somma delle singole parti)

Trovo sempre più assurdo che si creda di poterci metter sopra il timbro. E creder che sia di qualcuno se non di chi lo indossa.
E trovo una vessazione il vincolarlo.
Che quel vincolo non è altro che paura e insicurezza.  

Se G. si scopa una mi sta tradendo?
dipende. E non da dove infila il cazzo. 

Io penso che mi stia tradendo se in quello scopare va a mettere cose che con me non hanno spazio. 
E non perchè trova il suo spazio.
Ma perchè non è venuto a muso duro a farmi il mazzo sullo spazio che gli concedo. 
Perchè non ha discusso dei limiti.

Credo siano veramente poche le richieste illegittime all'interno di una coppia. 
Se ognuno si assume la sua responsabilità al 100% o lì intorno senza inventarsi cazzate per esser brav*.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu lo percepisci/l'hai percepito così?
> Come vuoto intendo?
> 
> Io, quando ho tradito, percepivo esattamente il contrario.
> ...


vuota di cose che mi fanno sentire bene.
Piena di richieste che non sono un armonia di coppia.
Il mio vuoto e riferito a questa sensazione che provo.
Se vado a cena in un posto particolare e tu sei col cellulare in mano a guardare cazzi e mazzi su Internet. Quello è un vuoto. Mi vuoi solo come presenza al tavolo x essere sicuro che non sono altrove. Soffocata dal vuoto , si può dire


----------



## ipazia (19 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuota di cose che mi fanno sentire bene.
> Piena di richieste che non sono un armonia di coppia.
> Il mio vuoto e riferito a questa sensazione che provo.
> Se vado a cena in un posto particolare e tu sei col cellulare in mano a guardare cazzi e mazzi su Internet. Quello è un vuoto. Mi vuoi solo come presenza al tavolo x essere sicuro che non sono altrove. Soffocata dal vuoto , si può dire


Capito.

Sensazione di isolamento e incomunicabilità.

E sì, richieste che colmano un vuoto che dalla mia prospettiva è funzionale all'intimità.

Descrivi una situazione in cui l'offerta è decaduta. 

Poi, io sto bene in coppia quando fra noi c'è la sufficiente distanza a far sì che ognuno possa offrire. 
Anche il suo niente. Anche la distrazione o la distanza.

Mi sto rendendo conto che non è il cosa a contare per me, ma il come. 

In coppia non sto bene quando non c'è spazio per il silenzio. Per la distanza. 

Però io non uso la coppia per i vuoti e per i pieni.

La coppia per me è uno spazio condiviso in cui circolano i vuoti e i pieni di ognuno. 
Paradossalmente la relazione è uno spazio neutro, che si connota sulla scorta di quello che ognuno mette e toglie. 
(ed è questa per me la fascinazione e la motivazione al restare, la curiosità fondamentalmente di scoprire l'altro nelle sue sfaccettature. Ci sarebbe il discorso delle aspettative...ma è lunghissimo e OT. In ogni caso, la non gestione delle aspettative è un bel problema)

In sè e per sè, una relazione per me non ha valore. 
Valore particolare intendo. Una vale l'altra.

E, fra l'altro, sto sperimentando il piacere della presenza dell'assenza.
E mi piace molto.
Mi fa sentire...curata e al sicuro.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
Mi sono persa qualche _Quotes_ e nel frattempo ho visto che questa discussione è avanzata di parecchie pagine che ancora non ho avuto modo di leggere.

Ad ogni modo con dominante mi riferivo a quelle coppie dove uno tende a tenere le redini di quello che poi diventa stile di vita. L'altro si adegua ma non in modo "sofferto". Poi potrebbe essere che a letto si scambiano i ruoli, ma poco cambia. 
Nel tempo diventa una situazione statica, nota, verso cui non indagare più le sfumature dell'altro.

Era un pensiero in risposta al precedente commento di Arci che si chiedeva _come cazzo facesse il legittimo di turno a non vedere cose che a me sembravano ovvie_ connesso al precedente discorso delle corna "cercate".
Ma tengo a sottolineare pensiero, in discussione nella discussione, non monolite.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non provarci. Di assoluto non c'è nulla. Anche perché io sono per definizione molto più transeunte legittimo che sta lì scudato dal suo ruolo. La senescenza non c'entra nulla, ci sono vite sessuali che invecchiano benissimo. Ci sono altre partite marce ed invecchiate peggio. Sotto ogni punto di vista. Chimica, competizione, comunicazione, voglia di giocare, non solo l'interesse di default verso il sesso. Ci sono storie mai decollate avvolte del matrimonio come se fosse domopak con sopra la data di scadenza vecchie di 40 anni. Mai scartate nuove nuove.
> La mia aveva subito lo stesso graduale detrimento di quando finisci in un burrone a 180 Km all'ora e nessuno arriva a salvarti. Adesso va divinamente bene con tutte, ex moglie inclusa. Anche se la gestione della figlia quando sei separato é un incubo logistico.
> E poi guarda che la mia ricerca di atteggiamenti che ti rendono un perdente della grande corsa all'impollinazione del prossimo non è mica solo circoscritta al sesso. Secondo me viaggia proprio sulla gestione dell'altro. Che poi è il motivo per cui penso che un atteggiamento mentale come quello di @_ipazia_ funzioni solo senza non dico figli, ma nemmeno un mutuo cointestato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Scusa Arci, ma tu sei separato dalla madre di tua figlia ?
Da quando ?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E non ho intenzione di vincolare la mia vita ad un progetto rendendolo centrale.
> I progetti si rifanno.
> Non è un problema se finiscono.
> Anzi, è l'essenza stessa di un progetto la sua fine.


E su questo che io e te non ci troveremo mai. I progetti per come li raggiungo io quando sono compiuti aggiungono un sassolino alla base della mia idea di vivere di rendita.
Sennò sono a metà.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vero per entrambi i casi.
> Soprattutto ti allontana da te stesso


Per come ragiono io l'essenza delle corna sta tutta qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il sistema valoriale...
> 
> I desideri di G. mi incuriosiscono.
> Genuinamente.
> ...


Il senso era per spiegare come vedo io la commistione tra il ti voglio e il mi servi che è inevitabile all'interno del progetto.
Sono poche le richieste illegittime all'interno di una coppia senza progetto. All'interno di una coppia con il progetto sono illegittime tutte le richieste che possono mettere a rischio il progetto. Se me ne fotte del progetto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusa Arci, ma tu sei separato dalla madre di tua figlia ?
> Da quando ?


Qualche tempo


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
> Mi sono persa qualche _Quotes_ e nel frattempo ho visto che questa discussione è avanzata di parecchie pagine che ancora non ho avuto modo di leggere.
> 
> Ad ogni modo con dominante mi riferivo a quelle coppie dove uno tende a tenere le redini di quello che poi diventa stile di vita. L'altro si adegua ma non in modo "sofferto". Poi potrebbe essere che a letto si scambiano i ruoli, ma poco cambia.
> ...


Tranqui, stiamo tutti al mare. Normale perdersi i pezzi


----------



## Lara3 (20 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Qualche tempo


E’ migliorata la tua vita dopo la separazione ?
La separazione è stata voluta da te o da lei ? O entrambi ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ migliorata la tua vita dopo la separazione ?
> La separazione è stata voluta da te o da lei ? O entrambi ?


Stoddaddio grazie. Rifunziono come piace a me. Alla decisione ci siamo arrivati nel modo giusto. Insieme e senza troppe tragedie. Con l'occhio chiaro a quelle che dovevano essere le priorità. Sposarsi una persona intelligente non ha prezzo.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stoddaddio grazie. Rifunziono come piace a me. Alla decisione ci siamo arrivati nel modo giusto. Insieme e senza troppe tragedie. Con l'occhio chiaro a quelle che dovevano essere le priorità. Sposarsi una persona intelligente non ha prezzo.


Infatti, mi sembrava assurdo che una persona come sei fatto tu possa essere felice all’interno di un matrimonio.
E che potevi rendere felice tua moglie e nello stesso tempo rendere felici le tue amiche. Qualcosa non tornava: o la moglie ingenua o la moglie che aveva i suoi interessi a saperti fuori casa.
Allora... buon divertimento e non venire a dirci fra qualche anno che ti sposi: non sei fatto per questo


----------



## Lara3 (20 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi oggi come mi devo comportare io?
> P. e lei si sono lasciati... Veramente lui si è fatto lasciare perché ormai era distante da lei, niente più baci né abbracci,lei dice niente più sesso, lui ha detto un paio di cose... E lei oggi mi ha detto che si sono lasciati. P mi ha detto ieri che mi ama e che vuole stare con me, e che se riusciva la mollava oggi. Lei oggi si è sfogata, io sono rimasta vaga e le ho detto che deve pensare a sé stessa ecc.. Dalle conversazioni lui ripeteva che non stava più bene con lei, che si cambia e si matura ecc, e lei quando lui restava vago alla domanda mi ami? Lo ha mollato, ha proprio scritto è meglio se la chiudiamo qui, tu in realtà non mi ami più ma non vuoi dirmelo perché pieno di sensi di colpa.
> Ma adesso io cosa devo fare? Aspetto che si faccia vivo lui, sicuramente si vedranno, se lui dà spazio a lei di riconciliazione con me ha chiuso per tutta la vita, altrimenti... Scenario due, ci mettiamo insieme. Io sto morendo dall'ansia, non so come comportarmi con lui, se cercarlo o no.
> Ps. Lei ha avvisato noi amici che non stanno più insieme.


Ciao Rose !
Ma allora sei uscita con il tizio che aveva prenotato?
Oppure sei uscita con il musicista ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti, mi sembrava assurdo che una persona come sei fatto tu possa essere felice all’interno di un matrimonio.
> E che potevi rendere felice tua moglie e nello stesso tempo rendere felici le tue amiche. Qualcosa non tornava: o la moglie ingenua o la moglie che aveva i suoi interessi a saperti fuori casa.
> Allora... buon divertimento e non venire a dirci fra qualche anno che ti sposi: non sei fatto per questo


Ma chi ha mai detto nulla di questo genere? Secondo te uno si mette a spendere tempo con sconosciuti in un posto come questo perché é felice? :rotfl:
E, a scanso di equivoci, non prendermi per un figlio dei fiori. A me interessa far felice me stesso. Mi sono sempre fatto un punto d'onore di lasciare le persone meglio di come le avevo trovate, ma ti posso assicurare che qquando faccio felice qualcun altro, di solito lo faccio perché mi torna indietro molto più di quel che ho investito.

La mia ex moglie rimane comunque chilometri sopra le altre. Per ora.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai detto nulla di questo genere? Secondo te uno si mette a spendere tempo con sconosciuti in un posto come questo perché é felice? :rotfl:
> E, a scanso di equivoci, non prendermi per un figlio dei fiori. A me interessa far felice me stesso. Mi sono sempre fatto un punto d'onore di lasciare le persone meglio di come le avevo trovate, ma ti posso assicurare che qquando faccio felice qualcun altro, di solito lo faccio perché mi torna indietro molto più di quel che ho investito.
> 
> La mia ex moglie rimane comunque chilometri sopra le altre. Per ora.


Non ho capito: stai dicendo che spendi tempo su questo sito appunto perché non sei / non eri felice ?
Io non so quando ti sei separato, quindi non so da quando il tuo grado di felicità sia cambiato.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Agosto 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ho capito: stai dicendo che spendi tempo su questo sito appunto perché non sei / non eri felice ?
> Io non so quando ti sei separato, quindi non so da quando il tuo grado di felicità sia cambiato.


Nessuno é mai entrato qui perché era felice. Spero. Sennò sarebbe da TSO. Io ci sono entrato consigliato da un migliore amico di merda (  ) che qua diceva di aver trovato risposte. Io ci ho trovato litigi e spunti. Risposte meno. Spunti parecchi.
E poi ci sono rimasto, come tutti, perché ti affezioni a qualche vocetta.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Agosto 2019)

Almeno dalla mia situazione ne è uscito 3D che sta coinvolgendo tutto il forum 
Sono contenta


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno é mai entrato qui perché era felice. Spero. Sennò sarebbe da TSO. Io ci sono entrato consigliato da un migliore amico di merda (  ) che qua diceva di aver trovato risposte. Io ci ho trovato litigi e spunti. Risposte meno. Spunti parecchi.
> E poi ci sono rimasto, come tutti, perché ti affezioni a qualche vocetta.


Io ci sono entrata quasi un anno fa, e non ho più intenzione di uscire ahaha 
Si ha sempre il bisogno di confrontarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Almeno dalla mia situazione ne è uscito 3D che sta coinvolgendo tutto il forum
> Sono contenta


 dillo che l'hai fatto apposta


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ci sono entrata quasi un anno fa, e non ho più intenzione di uscire ahaha
> Si ha sempre il bisogno di confrontarsi.


Beh, però aggiornaci, eh


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Agosto 2019)

Raga non è successo niente, qui la calma totale, il mortorio, la piattezza.
Non so chi di voi mi aveva parlato del fatto che mi sarebbero mancate le montagne russe di emozioni, credo sia stata Marjanna, e sì mi manca un po' quel qualcosa in più di adrenalinico. 
Cercarlo altrove. 
Il musicista torna giorno 28 dalle vacanze, quindi per ora non sto vedendo nessuno. 
Paolo fa quello innamorato, spesso li vedo in giro, lei mi viene a dire che non si fida ecc ma che due palle dicesse ste cose a lui. 
Nei suoi confronti io lo tengo ancora bloccato, ci salutiamo se ci vediamo con il resto degli amici, abbiamo anche fatto ferragosto insieme ed è andata bene devo dire... Ero a mio agio nonostante la loro visione. 
Provo disgusto alternato ad apatia. 
Ma penso vada bene. 
Giorno 31 è il mio compleanno, 25 anni splendenti e seducenti? Chissà.


----------



## void (20 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Raga non è successo niente, qui la calma totale, il mortorio, la piattezza.
> Non so chi di voi mi aveva parlato del fatto che mi sarebbero mancate le montagne russe di emozioni, credo sia stata Marjanna, e sì *mi manca un po' quel qualcosa in più di adrenalinico.
> Cercarlo altrove. *
> Il musicista torna giorno 28 dalle vacanze, quindi per ora non sto vedendo nessuno.
> ...


25 anni devono essere splendenti e seducenti….metti la testa nell'acqua gelata e cambia il tuo mondo. Quel che sarà, sarà. A 25 anni non c'è tempo per le masturbazioni mentali, quelle lasciale ai vecchi come me. 
Hai detto bene, l'adrenalina cercala altrove. 
Auguri


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Agosto 2019)

void ha detto:


> 25 anni devono essere splendenti e seducenti….metti la testa nell'acqua gelata e cambia il tuo mondo. Quel che sarà, sarà. A 25 anni non c'è tempo per le masturbazioni mentali, quelle lasciale ai vecchi come me.
> Hai detto bene, l'adrenalina cercala altrove.
> Auguri


----------



## bluestar02 (20 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Raga non è successo niente, qui la calma totale, il mortorio, la piattezza.
> Non so chi di voi mi aveva parlato del fatto che mi sarebbero mancate le montagne russe di emozioni, credo sia stata Marjanna, e sì mi manca un po' quel qualcosa in più di adrenalinico.
> Cercarlo altrove.
> Il musicista torna giorno 28 dalle vacanze, quindi per ora non sto vedendo nessuno.
> ...


Auguri di cuore Rose

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION]

Non so cosa si possa fare dove vivi, ma sei vicino al mare... che ne so, provare a fare sub?
Non ho idea di come funzioni ma essendo periodo di ferie forse trovi qualche associazione che porta a spasso i turisti.

Ma anche partire sola in macchina e ti trovi un posto dove sai non esserci nessuno e ti fai un bagno e stai a contatto con quello che hai intorno. 

Meglio se te le vivi da sola, senza trascinarti nessuno dietro. E non dirlo a nessuno, a parte i tuoi ovviamente se devi avvisarli, tieniti queste emozioni per te, dentro di te. Sono cose tue. Però varia da persona a persona, devi vedere tu.


----------



## Martes (20 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Raga non è successo niente, qui la calma totale, il mortorio, la piattezza.
> Non so chi di voi mi aveva parlato del fatto che mi sarebbero mancate le montagne russe di emozioni, credo sia stata Marjanna, e sì mi manca un po' quel qualcosa in più di adrenalinico.
> Cercarlo altrove.
> Il musicista torna giorno 28 dalle vacanze, quindi per ora non sto vedendo nessuno.
> ...


[video=youtube;59zRSsGVDQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59zRSsGVDQg[/video]


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Agosto 2019)

void ha detto:


> A 25 anni non c'è tempo per le masturbazioni mentali


Ma manco per quelle fisiche :rotfl:


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Agosto 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma manco per quelle fisiche :rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Raga non è successo niente, qui la calma totale, il mortorio, la piattezza.
> Non so chi di voi mi aveva parlato del fatto che mi sarebbero mancate le montagne russe di emozioni, credo sia stata Marjanna, e sì mi manca un po' quel qualcosa in più di adrenalinico.
> Cercarlo altrove.
> Il musicista torna giorno 28 dalle vacanze, quindi per ora non sto vedendo nessuno.
> ...


fatti un regalo per i tuoi 25 anni. Un viaggio che ti porti fuori dal tuo mondo.Vivi nuove emozioni


----------



## Vera (21 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Raga non è successo niente, qui la calma totale, il mortorio, la piattezza.
> Non so chi di voi mi aveva parlato del fatto che mi sarebbero mancate le montagne russe di emozioni, credo sia stata Marjanna, e sì mi manca un po' quel qualcosa in più di adrenalinico.
> Cercarlo altrove.
> Il musicista torna giorno 28 dalle vacanze, quindi per ora non sto vedendo nessuno.
> ...


25 anni, Rose. Cazzo, dovresti spaccare il mondo!


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Agosto 2019)

Non ho nessuna idea al momento su cosa organizzare, ogni anno sempre la solita festa .... Mi secca da morire.
Vedremo.


----------



## Vera (21 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna idea al momento su cosa organizzare, ogni anno sempre la solita festa .... Mi secca da morire.
> Vedremo.


Ti fai un bel regalo. Un viaggio tutto tuo, da sola. Fidati che torni come nuova


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E su questo che io e te non ci troveremo mai. I progetti per come li raggiungo io quando sono compiuti aggiungono un sassolino alla base della mia idea di vivere di rendita.
> Sennò sono a metà.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il senso era per spiegare come vedo io la commistione tra il ti voglio e il mi servi che è inevitabile all'interno del progetto.
> Sono poche le richieste illegittime all'interno di una coppia senza progetto. *All'interno di una coppia con il progetto sono illegittime tutte le richieste che possono mettere a rischio il progetto*. Se me ne fotte del progetto.



Sai cosa non mi torna?

Nel grassetto sembra quasi che il progetto sia stabilito a priori, senza nessuna possibilità o spazio di stabilire in intinere variazioni, accomodamenti, riscrivere gli obiettivi. 
come se le regole fossero necessariamente stabilite a priori e le uniche scelte a disposizione fossero
a) "ubbidire" alle leggi progettuali
oppure
b) trasgredire alle "leggi" progettuali

Come se il progetto fosse calato dall'alto, già dato e non scritto e riscritto da chi lo vivifica.

Il progetto, qualunque progetto, per come intendo io il progetto, si crea. 
E si crea in una realtà concreta.
Che discende e risponde a chi compie l'azione creativa. 

E' CHI lo crea, CHI lo costruisce che stabilisce le "leggi". 
Quindi è legittimo tutto ciò che i protagonisti del progetto stabiliscono sia tale. 

Quindi se io e te siamo insieme in un progetto ciò che fa la differenza, per come la intendo io, è la nostra comunicazione riguardo al progetto.
La nostra valutazione del progetto, in itinere. 

L'altra caratteristica del progetto, per come io intendo il progettare, è l'approccio euristico. 
E la ricerca azione in fieri. 

In questa prospettiva, faccio davvero fatica a seguirti quando parli del progetto come una sorta di entità superiore a cui per certi versi rispondere, in un modo o nell'altro poco conta, che a contare è il rispondere. 

Ti ringrazio per l'immagine della rendita 
L'ho letta e mi sono accorta che, per quanto io sia attiva, in realtà vivo già di rendita.
Forse è uno dei motivi per cui o il progetto è Mio (e quindi ho piena disponibilità a stabilirne il paradigma, la metodologia, le regole e gli obiettivi) o ne faccio sinceramente a meno.

EDIT: ovviamene mi riferisco al progetto di coppia, che governa quello di famiglia.

EDIT1: se G. non mi servisse e se io non servissi (a) G. non si porrebbe neppure la questione di progettare insieme. 
Posso volere un sacco di gente. 
Ma un progetto lo faccio solo se mi servi in quel progetto. 
Non riesco ad immaginare un progetto basato sul ti voglio. Sul ti voglio io ci baso le cose estemporanee. 

E insieme al servirsi io ci metto pure l'usarsi. Reciprocamente.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> In questa prospettiva, faccio davvero fatica a seguirti quando parli del progetto come una sorta di entità superiore a cui per certi versi rispondere, in un modo o nell'altro poco conta, che a contare è il rispondere.


Ciò avviene quando l'investimento comune diventa valore comune , con la fatica e il tempo e le energie per metter su mattoncino dopo mattoncino

Quando l'investimento si eleva sopra una certa soglia, il rischio di divenire da padrone a dipendente del progetto è elevato

Abbandonare il progetto (che vuoi che sia, lo rifaccio con in altro no?) Diventa complesso, a quel punto


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciò avviene quando l'investimento comune diventa valore comune , con la fatica e il tempo e le energie per metter su mattoncino dopo mattoncino
> 
> Quando l'investimento si eleva sopra una certa soglia, il rischio di divenire da padrone a dipendente del progetto è elevato
> 
> Abbandonare il progetto (che vuoi che sia, lo rifaccio con in altro no?) Diventa complesso, a quel punto


Credo che la cosa complessa sia non divenire da padrone a schiavo.
Non usare la quotidianità come porto sicuro ma come spazio di valutazione. 

E certo che così c'è maggior rottura di coglioni.
Più discussioni. 
A volte anche a muso cattivo. Da aprirsi i denti, come si dice da me. 

Credo che il punto non sia se abbandonare o meno. Quello è semplicemente l'aut aut che ci si trova davanti dopo aver percorso parecchia strada in perdita rispetto alla padronanza. 
Di sè, prima ancora che del progetto. 

Questo perlomeno nella mia esperienza.

Se mi ritrovassi a quell'aut aut, adesso non avrei bisogno di pensare lungamente a quando andare a cercarne l'origine. 
E non perderei neppure tempo a girare intorno all'aut aut. 

Saprei di aver fallato mattoncini ben prima. 
Come li avevo fallati nella mia precedente esperienza.
Dove il progetto da luogo di investimento e crescita era divenuto principalmente "castello" e riparo al ritorno dalle escursioni nel mondo. 

E credo che un nodo fondamentale, di quelli che porta a sperdersi nella scontatezza della quotidianità stia esattamente lì.
Scambiare un qualcosa in trasformazione costante in risonanza con gli individui per qualcosa di definito.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che la cosa complessa sia non divenire da padrone a schiavo.
> Non usare la quotidianità come porto sicuro ma come spazio di valutazione.
> 
> E certo che così c'è maggior rottura di coglioni.
> ...


Puoi tirare fuori tutti i denti che vuoi ma l'investimento fatto resta
I pare di aver letto che sei in vacanza con G

Hai pagato i biglietti dell'aereo, l'hotel ormai è prenotato e i soldi li devi dare.

Puoi tirare fuori i denti, mollare tutto, andare via

Ma l'investimento, per limitato che sia, lo lasci sul piatto

E sto parlando di una vacanza


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai cosa non mi torna?
> 
> Nel grassetto sembra quasi che il progetto sia stabilito a priori, senza nessuna possibilità o spazio di stabilire in intinere variazioni, accomodamenti, riscrivere gli obiettivi.
> come se le regole fossero necessariamente stabilite a priori e le uniche scelte a disposizione fossero
> ...


Risponderti su tutto da cellulare diventa una guerra. Però se non ci accordiamo su un presupposto basilare non ne usciamo. Da come lo descrivi, il progetto è il quid pluris che si aggiunge alla coppia, nelle migliori intenzioni per arricchirla. Però ho sempre scritto fin da tempi non sospetti che la coppia è quanto di più lontano dal progetto, almeno la coppia ideale come la definisci tu (quella delle Tigri siberiane per intenderci), è il nemico naturale per eccellenza del progetto.
Quella coppia delle favolette in cui ci si sceglie ogni giorno come se qualcuno ci avesse resettato la memoria, quella coppia delle favolette in cui l'esperienza pregressa non diventa il mattoncino nel bene e nel male per la costruzione giù qualcosa che è diverso, e ulteriore rispetto alla coppia.
Tant'è che dal mio punto di vista si sacrifica l'individuo e la coppia per arrivare ad ottenere qualcosa di diverso.
Ecco, la grande truffa di questa faccenda sta nel fatto che nessuno parametra mai davvero lo sforzo con il risultato.
La famosa analisi costi benefici.
Io la soluzione che ho trovato per me, e da questo punto di vista sono piuttosto manicheo, è stata quella di vederla tutto bianco o tutto nero. E funziona.
Nel mio mondo, se non sei disposto ad annullarti per il progetto, non parlarmi di progetto. Proprio perché una volta stabilito il perimetro del progetto, gli obiettivi desiderati e il quantitativo di sforzo che sono disposto a mettere e che ti richiedo, si va avanti finché l'obiettivo viene raggiunto o non viene raggiunto.
E su quel risultato ti peserò.
Anche perché, normalmente il giro che hanno fatto diverse ex che ho seppellito è stato quello di proporsi come socia di un progetto, promettere il raggiungimento dell'obiettivo costi quel che costi, decidere a un certo punto di diminuire lo sforzo, trovare un muro di mattoni da parte mia, scappare a gambe levate dal progetto, lasciarmi solo a raggiungere l'obiettivo, casomai includendo altri soci, poi tornare a obiettivo raggiunto o giù di lì per avere la liquidazione del loro sforzo con me che gli ridevo in faccia e le lasciavo a mangiarsi le mani. Due sono finite in analisi. Altrimenti ci facciamo compagnia senza problemi.

Editato


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna idea al momento su cosa organizzare, ogni anno sempre la solita festa .... Mi secca da morire.
> Vedremo.


Comprati un vibratore. Bello pesante, mi raccomando.


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Puoi tirare fuori tutti i denti che vuoi ma l'investimento fatto resta
> I pare di aver letto che sei in vacanza con G
> 
> Hai pagato i biglietti dell'aereo, l'hotel ormai è prenotato e i soldi li devi dare.
> ...


Abbiamo deciso di vivere insieme 
E non siamo andati in vacanza.

Continuiamo ad aprirci i denti, su ogni singola clausola dell'investimento.
Sappiamo che il rischio è perdere quell'investimento. 

Ma...io non penso che perderei se perdessi. 

In ogni caso, nel momento in cui si investe, e questo genere di investimento non preserva il capitale ed è alto rischio, si decide di accettare il rischio di perdere (apparentemente).

Non credo ci sia alternativa. 
Salvo decidere a priori che per quell'investimento si accetta ogni cosa. 

E questa è una base. 
Io so che non posso accettare ogni cosa.

E penso fra l'altro che sia uno sguardo limitato. 

Domani, fra un anno, fra dieci, venti quarant'anni morirò.
Morirò comunque. 
Non ho alternativa. 

SE passo la vita a proteggere un investimento smettendo di vivere la mia vita perchè non voglio perdere l'investimento, poi, quando muoio, cosa ci ho guadagnato? 

Coerenza? 
Stabilità? 
HO allontanato la morte? 

Io comincio ad avere la netta sensazione che questa storia del progetto come centrale sia un decentramento rispetto al fatto che alla morte non si sfugge. 

Questo per stare nel filosofico.

Nel concreto.
Facciamo che ho comprato i biglietti, hotel cazzi e mazzi.
Vado per non perdere quelle cose.
E passo una vacanza della merda.

Mica che ho la macchina del tempo e posso rifarla migliore. 

E se devo scegliere fra una vacanza di merda e perdere l'investimento, francamente, mando a fare in culo l'investimento e vivo bene. 
Troppo pochi gli anni per sprecarli dietro a investimenti, doveri e compagnia cantante.  

Detto questo, gli investimenti relazionali non falliscono un bel giorno come se prima fosse il nulla.
Ci si arriva.
Lasciando il presente. Usando la quotidianità per tirar dritto.
Spostando lo sguardo sulla rendita finale (attesa) anzichè tenerlo su quel che c'è concretamente. 

Lasciandosi trascinare dalla realizzazione per l'appunto del progetto.
E snaturandosi nel progetto.
Poi è gioco facile dirsi che l'altro ha portato via. 

Non è l'altro. 
Sarebbe come se dicessi che è il mio ex ad avermi spedita nella cripta in cui io ero entrata. 
Lui non ha responsabilità.
Io ho deciso, passo a passo.
E ho usato lui come scusa per non affrontare le mie paure, in primis la paura del futuro (che altro non era/è che paura del passato). 

Ma ero io.
I segnali, per prevedere la perdita dell'investimento, c'erano dopo un mese di frequentazione. 
Io li ho ignorati in virtù di un pesare sulla bilancia in vista del futuro. 

SE una cosa ho imparato dal fallimento di quella relazione è che le cose si pesano valutando costi e benefici nel presente. 
 Che è un po' dire "se scopiamo male oggi, non è che domani lo faremo meglio. Anzi, c'è una altissima probabilità che sarà anche peggio. Ergo, se scopare bene insieme è una caratteristica importante, puoi essere l'uomo perfetto sotto tantissimi punti di vista, ma ciao. Quel che va bene oggi andrà bene anche domani, quel che oggi non va domani sarà pure peggio". 
Se entrano passato o futuro, si è iniziato a metterselo a culo. 
Solo che si sta usando la vaselina.  (e il ghiaione è una certezza)


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Risponderti su tutto da cellulare diventa una guerra. Però se non ci accordiamo su un presupposto basilare non ne usciamo. Da come lo descrivi, il progetto è il quid pluris che si aggiunge alla coppia, nelle migliori intenzioni per arricchirla. Però ho sempre scritto fin da tempi non sospetti che la coppia è quanto di più lontano dal progetto, almeno la coppia ideale come la definisci tu (quella delle Tigri siberiane per intenderci), è il nemico naturale per eccellenza del progetto.
> Quella coppia delle favolette in cui ci si sceglie ogni giorno come se qualcuno ci avesse resettato la memoria, quella coppia delle favolette in cui l'esperienza pregressa non diventa il mattoncino nel bene e nel male per la costruzione giù qualcosa che è diverso, e ulteriore rispetto alla coppia.
> Tant'è che dal mio punto di vista si sacrifica l'individuo e la coppia per arrivare ad ottenere qualcosa di diverso.
> Ecco, la grande truffa di questa faccenda sta nel fatto che nessuno parametra mai davvero lo sforzo con il risultato.
> ...


No, non è qualcosa che si AGGIUNGE.

E' qualcosa che si crea insieme.
Quel famoso tutto che è maggiore della somma della parti. 

Ed entrambi si è fondamentali, se insieme si è creato. 
Senza raccontarsi cazzate nel qui e ora.
Senza fare pieghe nel qui e ora. 
Senza dirsi "vabbè dai, su questa cosa qui, fa niente, poi vedremo". 

E dubito che esista un progetto senza Io che ci mettono dentro creatività, competenze, paure, limiti, bisogni, visioni. 

Io non penso che il noi sia una sorta di corpo unico in cui i due io vanno a confluire. 
Io sperimento il noi come un luogo in cui i due io mettono creatività, competenze, paure, limiti, bisogni, visioni. 
Parti vitali del loro essere. Essenze.
Ma i due io hanno un loro posto che non è il noi. 

Il noi è una contenitore, per dirla male. 
E non degli io, ma di quello che i gli io si offrono vicendevolmente. 

Ecco perchè non è tigri siberiane che sene vanno incrociandosi ogni tanto e raccogliendosi per sbranare la preda. 
Anche se resta una immagine veramente suggestiva, in particolare per gli ambienti della siberia che adoro profondamente per la loro desolazione e per il freddo e il silenzio. 

come scrivevo a skorpio, per me i costi e i benefici stanno nel qui e ora. 
E non è un reset.
E' una costante valutazione. 

Questo rende piuttosto pesante lo stare con me, per la verità.
Non ti valuto una volta per tutte. 
Io continuo a guardarti, a pesarti, a osservarti, a valutarti. 
E per me buona parte della pesata si svolge qui. 

Il resto della pesata eè che non c'è futuro che tenga.
E' adesso che le cose hanno da funzionare.
Faticosamente? Discutendo? Dandosi nei denti? Scopando? 
Quel che è.
Ma qui e ora. 

Col cazzo che me la gioco sul futuro.
Domani potrei essere morta. 

Il futuro non esiste. E il risultato di ciò che metto e faccio qui e ora. 
Che è poi il luogo dell'investimento. 

Questo è il motivo di fondo per cui non mi sono mai sposata. 
Di base ho sempre ritenuto una cazzata madornale investire nel futuro. 
Giocandosi il presente nell'attesa del premio finale. 
Fotte un cazzo del premio.
Non faccio per il premio.

Io faccio per il piacere di fare. 
Che è poi il motivo per cui ti dicevo che vivo di rendita.
Tutto ciò che faccio,anche quel che non mi piace, lo faccio perchè mi piace. Per il dritto o per il rovescio. 

Ribadisco, pesante. 
Perchè non resetto nulla.
Anzi...ho un archivio bastardissimo. 
Chi sta con me sa che ho tutto segnato.
E non per presentare il conto.
Ma perchè se sono qui è perchè quel che è stato l'ho preso tutto. (e questo è uno dei motivi per cui per me esplicitare i limiti è fondamentale. )

EDIT: e poi, riguardo i limiti c'è un'altra questione altrettanto fondamentale. Credere a quel che dice l'altro. 
Il mio ex sapeva dove stava il limite. 
Era convinto che per amore, se anche lui l'avesse superato, io sarei restata. 
Non mi aveva creduta quando io gli avevo detto che per me l'amore non avrebbe fatto in nessun modo da ago della bilancia nella nostra relazione. L'amore rivolto al noi, intendo. Come sapeva che la Cura per me era fondamentale. Credeva che fossero parole.


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_Arcistufo_ @_ipazia_
> Mi sono persa qualche _Quotes_ e nel frattempo ho visto che questa discussione è avanzata di parecchie pagine che ancora non ho avuto modo di leggere.
> 
> Ad ogni modo con dominante mi riferivo a quelle coppie dove uno tende a tenere le redini di quello che poi diventa stile di vita. L'altro si adegua ma non in modo "sofferto". Poi potrebbe essere che a letto si scambiano i ruoli, ma poco cambia.
> ...


Chiedevo perchè per me la dominanza è un'altra cosa.
Non è avere le redini. 

A maggior ragione in un progetto in cui a mio parere si è soci alla pari.
Ognuno con le sue competenze ma con un costante sguardo di valutazione ognuno sull'operato dell'altro.

Che si traducono in attenzione e cura.
E curiosità.

Non riesco a vederlo un progetto di coppia in cui uno tira le redini e l'altro va a rimorchio. 

O meglio, ci riesco.
L'ho vissuto.

Ma non era un progetto.
Era un tema.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, non è qualcosa che si AGGIUNGE.
> 
> E' qualcosa che si crea insieme.
> Quel famoso tutto che è maggiore della somma della parti.
> ...


Che cosa vuoi che ti dica? 
Goditi il qui e ora. Raccogli i frutti da terra che crescono spontanei. Se sei felice così. Spero che non ti offendi se ti dico che per me il traguardo che hai raggiunto, con tutto il rispetto per la fatica che puoi aver fatto per raggiungerlo, è un entry level.
Per me è la base di partenza.
E, so di essere piuttosto stronzo quando dico questo, un buon rapporto con me stesso non mi è mai mancato. Quindi sono l'ultima persona al mondo a cui presentare come una vittoria il raggiungimento di un qualsivoglia lavoro su se stessi.
Della stabilità relazionale poi a me alla fine non interessa un granché.
Quello che mi interessa alla fine e osservare le vite degli altri che girano come prevedevo che girassero.
Coltivare un frutto della terra piantando un anno prima per avere l'anno dopo la fila fuori di gente che vuole ciò che hai raccolto.
Figli, gente, case, aziende, roba che parla di me: in parole povere un retaggio.
Ridere in faccia alla morte, che arrivi tra mezz'ora, domani o dopodomani, sapendo che ciò che ho costruito porterà avanti il medesimo retaggio.
Il piacere di una scommessa vinta, se vuoi, oppure il lusso di concedersi degli spazi di pigrizia mentre qualcun altro si fa il culo per portare avanti i tuoi sogni.
Per questo la coppia per me è quella delle tigri siberiane. Perché poi uno smette di giocare e c'è questo. Tu hai scelto diversamente, rispetto la tua scelta e ci mancherebbe pure, ma penso che mi mancherebbe l'ossigeno dopo 30 secondi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che cosa vuoi che ti dica?
> Goditi il qui e ora. Raccogli i frutti da terra che crescono spontanei. Se sei felice così. Spero che non ti offendi se ti dico che per me il traguardo che hai raggiunto, con tutto il rispetto per la fatica che puoi aver fatto per raggiungerlo, è un entry level.
> Per me è la base di partenza.
> E, so di essere piuttosto stronzo quando dico questo, un buon rapporto con me stesso non mi è mai mancato. Quindi sono l'ultima persona al mondo a cui presentare come una vittoria il raggiungimento di un qualsivoglia lavoro su se stessi.
> ...


Ho editato 

Mi va benissimo che tu scriva quel che hai scritto.
Mica desidero convincere nessuno.
Penso che ognuno abbia il suo percorso. 
E che quello che conti sia il benessere nel percorso che si percorre in ogni singolo istante. In quel preciso istante. 

Io credo di essere troppo egoista per lasciare i miei sogni a qualcun altro. 
E mi piace fare io. Costruire con le mie mani. Mi piace fare fatica. Sudare. Sporcarmi. 
Non mi piace che sulle mie cose ci mettano le mani altri.
Per il semplice motivo che dalla mia prospettiva, io faccio le cose meglio di chiunque altro. 
Quelle per me intendo. 

Darle in mano a qualcun altro, qui sono veramente pigra, per me significherebbe fare la fatica di dover stare a guardare, probabilmente correggere, aggiustare. E in questo sono pigrissima. 
Mi stufo di usare le parole. 

Per quanto le parole mi piacciano. Tanto da essere prolissa.

Eppure...se devo spiegare quel che desidero a qualcun altro...tendenzialmente arrivo ad un certo punto e sono stufa di spiegarlo. Mi sembra una fatica inutile. E uno spreco del mio tempo. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui sono pochissime le persone che mi tengo vicine. 
Che sono quelle con cui la visione è condivisa fluidamente. 
Quelle con cui non ho da far fatica a spiegare e rispiegare. 
Spiegare e rispiegare è...qualcosa che non riguarda la mia persona. Non è personale. 

Quanto al retaggio...ecco.
Probabilmente questo è il motivo fondamentale per cui non ho figli.
Non me ne è mai fregato un cazzo :carneval:

Tutto scompare. O meglio, tutto si trasforma. In particolare quel che resta al di là della presenza.
Quello strano fenomeno per cui un deficiente che preso dal panico attraversa correndo le linee nemiche credendo di star andando al riparo, diventa (può diventare) nella narrazione collettiva, l'eroe della battaglia 

Con la morte...non sono in sfida. 
Il mio riflesso è di inchinarmi. Sorridere. Celebrarla. 
Mi piace la morte. 
Mi piace la decadenza. 
E' uno dei posti migliori dove mi piace stare in ginocchio. 
E dove lasciarmi abbracciare. 

Dentro di me non c'è nessun riflesso di scommessa con la morte, e nessuna ricerca di eternità. (altro motivo per cui il matrimonio, quel per sempre, mi ha sempre fatto sinceramente ridere). 

Mi piace questo confronto dai due lati dello specchio. 

Sei un innamorato della vita, in fondo. 

Io adoro la morte.

EDIT: non scambiare la disciplina con la spontaneità. Io non sono una persona spontanea. Ci ho pure provato...non ci riesco, mi snaturerei. Archivio troppo perchè resti spazio per la spontaneità. Ma sono genuina. E non scambiare neanche il raccogliere col coltivare. Si somigliano, ma sono attività profondamente diverse, pur avendo in comune il seguire i cicli.

EDIT1: grazie per lo scambio, il letto chiama. Buonanotte


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho editato
> 
> Mi va benissimo che tu scriva quel che hai scritto.
> Mica desidero convincere nessuno.
> ...


Notte a te 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (22 Agosto 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso di vivere insieme
> E non siamo andati in vacanza.
> 
> Continuiamo ad aprirci i denti, su ogni singola clausola dell'investimento.
> ...



Non trovo grosse contraddizioni con quanto pensi io, in realtà..

non è lo spostare lo sguardo sulla rendita finale, o la cosiddetta liquidazione (la medaglia) e i costi benefici sono sicuramente da riferire al qui e adesso.

È proprio che gli investimenti progettuali a un certo punto diventano strutturali nel progetto relazionale.

Il progetto è parte della relazione “tutto intero”, con il suo passato di investimenti, e anche con le eventuali prospettive future.

E il suo “peso” è un peso tutto intero.



Ciò fa si ad esempio, che un confronto a denti stretti su X tra te e “l’uomo con cui ti vedevi” dopo pochi mesi, con un progetto ancora embrionale in fase preliminare, abbia la potenza d’urto K tale da far saltare la relazione, eventualmente.



Dopo qualche anno, con un progetto storicamente formato, con investimenti che sono divenuti struttura costituente del PRESENTE , lo stesso confronto a denti stretti su X tra TE e G , deve bene o male fare i conti anche con questa “presenza di struttura” che prima non c’era.

E non si tratta di “preservare il futuro” o di sognare la medaglia, si tratta proprio di qui e adesso.



Che è lo stesso motivo per cui buttare all’aria il progetto TAV per un problema di costi benefici OGGI, quando si fosse fatta solo qualche riunione e ci si fosse tirati addosso qualche disegno, senza manco aver avviato una procedura di appalto e cacciato un euro, è un discorso.

Tirarlo all’aria quando si è “investito” con decine di chilometri di montagne bucate e un sacco di situazioni in ballo e quattrini in circolo, per la stessa esatta divergenza, è tutto un altro discorso.

Perché il progetto è lì.. silente ma presente in mezzo al nostro confrontarci, ospite NON invitato ma NON eliminabile, con tutto quello che ci si è fino a quel punto buttato dentro

E non è una entità astratta e governabile discesa dal cielo, ma è parte di “noi stessi” quel progetto lì proprio per il motivo che dici tu, avendolo costruito assieme.



Poi è evidente.. c’è chi dopo 20 anni butta all’aria una relazione perché gli rovesci la tazzina del caffè sul divano nuovo della Ikea, e chi, col fucile puntato alla tempia, viceversa resta.

Tu ritieni che oggi, rispetto a un tempo, un confronto a denti stretti possa serenamente ignorare il presente del progetto che lo ha portato fin lì, e muoversi liberamente e fino alle estreme soluzioni, come se non vi fosse alcun "presente progettuale" nella sua interezza storica e di prospettiva?


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non trovo grosse contraddizioni con quanto pensi io, in realtà..
> 
> non è lo spostare lo sguardo sulla rendita finale, o la cosiddetta liquidazione (la medaglia) e i costi benefici sono sicuramente da riferire al qui e adesso.
> 
> ...


Ho capito cosa intendi. 

Parto dalla tazzina del caffè.
Mi ricordo col mio ex...eravamo arrivati a discutere per il bicchiere dell'acqua. Non scherzo. 
Mi dava profondamente fastidio il rumore che faceva bevendo. Mi scavava nei nervi. 
Lo guardavo bere e sentivo come deglutiva...e, minchia. Mi dava profondamente fastidio. 

Era davvero quello che le mie percezioni registravano a darmi quella sensazione fastidiosa, per usare un eufemismo?

Ingenuamente...credevo di sì.
E pensavo che parlare riguardasse il dirsi di quella forma. 

Cazzate 

Quello che mi dava profondamente fastidio era il suo modo di vivere il mondo. 
Facile e lineare. A posteriori. 
Durante. No. 

Il mio sguardo si era spostato da lui al progetto che avevo con lui. E il progetto era diventato un alibi per non guardarlo. Per cercare compromessi del cazzo. 
Fondamentalmente era una bellissima scusa per non affrontare me con lui. 
Ed ero così buooona. 
Io sacrificavo me. Proprio buona eh? 

Vigliacca, fondamentalmente. 
Spostavo su di lui questioni mie. 
Le mie percezioni, il mio modo di affrontare il mondo. La divergenza. 
I miei bisogni. Uh...qui ero perfino nobile. 
Per un po' li ho ignorati, per salvaguardarci. 
Poi ho deciso di rispondere ai miei bisogni, di nascosto. Per non ferirlo.
Senza minimamente indagare sul fatto che lui avesse detto sì a cose che evidentemente pensava no. 

Quello che farei ora è che il bicchiere andrebbe a farsi fottere.
E parlerei a muso duro delle mie percezioni. 
Non di quelle riguardanti l'altro eh. 
E che prima di parlarne con l'altro entrerei nella mia stanza delle carte coperte per guardarmele belle scoperte. Io con me. 
E in questi termini sarebbe a muso duro. 
Per me a muso duro non significa aggredire l'altro, ma significa offrirgli senza filtri le mie percezioni. Senza fare attenzione ai suoi sentimenti. Senza pietà. Nel a muso duro non c'è per me spazio per lo sconto dell'affetto. Nell'a muso duro l'affetto è l'a muso duro. Che fa male. Che ferisce anche. Che non ha riguardo e premure per l'altro. 

tutto questo per dire che un progetto nasce con le migliori intenzioni, se crolla non crolla improvvisamente. 
Crolla in seguito ad un evento apparentemente improvviso che però è stato nutrito giorno dopo giorno dal confrontarsi riguardo la forma invece che riguardo la sostanza. 

Certo che se parto nel progetto senza aver stabilito a priori che quel progetto potrà essere rivisto e rivisto e rivisto, che si è ospiti uno dell'altro nell'essere soci. Mancano le basi per includere il presente nel percorso che lo ha fatto divenire presente. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

Il mio presente progettuale comprende il percorso. 
Mi costerebbe farlo saltare? Sì. Sotto diversi punti di vista. 
Come mi è costato col mio ex eh, sotto diversi punti di vista. 

Ma io non riesco a non tenere in bilancia me e il progetto. 
E se la bilancia si sbilancia verso il progetto "costringendomi" a scegliere...io so che fermerei tutto. 
E' una questione che riguarda il mio onore. 
E la mia morte. Che è vita. 
Tengo troppo alla mia vita per sacrificarla ad un progetto in cui non mi riconosco o per ridurmi ai sotterfugi per tenere in piedi un progetto in cui quello che metto è una forma funzionale che non rispecchia il mio essere. 

Anche perchè se il progetto è un luogo di investimento, e per me lo è, se io ci metto dentro la forma e la sostanza la tengo per me, non sto per davvero investendo nel progetto. Il progetto non mi sta arricchendo, anzi. Mi sta impoverendo. E mi toglie energia. 

E forse è qui una diversità di percezione...per me il progetto non è parte di me. 
E', all'inverso, un luogo in cui colloco parti di me. 
E se quel luogo diviene un luogo in cui quel che metto non ha spazio e cura, cosa le metto a fare? 
Le metto per finta?
Oppure dico che metto una cosa ma poi non la metto o ne metto una diversa? 

E cosa me ne faccio di un progetto morto nel suo essere e vivo solo per un fare che rispecchia una idea e non dei fatti concreti? 

guarda che so che si può fare pure così eh. 
Si può stare lì per il progetto che diviene una sorta di entità sovrapposta a chi si è. O a cui dedicare chi si è. 

Come so che a volte semplicemente il banco non si può (o meglio, non ci si vuol far carico dei rischi e dell'imprevedibilità per x, y, z motivi che comporterebbe ) farlo saltare. 

Però io non ce la faccio. Non ce l'ho mai fatta. 
Non mi sono mai sposata quando temevo di poterci finire sotto. 
E ho fatto bene, visto come è andata col mio ex e la fatica che ho fatto a riprendermi. 
Adesso potrei sposarmi. 
HO una ragionevole certezza che so mandare tutto a fare in culo costi quel che costi. 
Per il semplice motivo che l'ho già fatto.

Ma più che altro mi è proprio chiaro che io non sono i miei progetti e i miei progetti non sono parti di me. 
Sono mie proiezioni di me nel mondo. 
Ma io sono ben di più delle mie proiezioni di me.

E torno alla stanza delle carte coperte...quella parte essenziale che è mia. E soltanto mia. 
Il mio nucleo. 
E non è minimamente inglobabile in un progetto. 
Troppo piccolo il progetto.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2019)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] io credo che diciamo la stessa cosa, da poltrone di visuale molto diverse.

E chiamando fatalmente quel che cinpenetra in maniera diversa

Sono d'accordo con te che non è bil bicchiere d'acqua che da noia

Dà noia che in QUEL momento con QUEL fastidio del bicchiere d'acqua apparente, si sta mescolando un progetto di ANNI che è in piena crisi e declino

E PESA tremendamente sul quel piccolo innocente bicchiere d'acqua.
È lì

Presente

Dalla tua prospettiva di declino progettuale di allora

Ora cambia la prospettiva, e metti un progetto che funziona

E metti il bicchiere d'acqua e un fastidio inspiegabile che ti accompagna mentre G se lo beve

Sei disposta a digrignare i denti e far saltare un bel progetto che funziona?

Oppure forse è meglio "berci sopra" un goccetto di grappa e andare oltre?


----------



## void (31 Agosto 2019)

Auguri....

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Colombina (12 Settembre 2019)

Rose sempre leggo la tua relazione travagliata...spero che tu possa superare ogni ostacolo e uscire di questa situazione..sembra il cane che se morde la coda.


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2019)

e chiamalo cane....


----------

